# Seg. Especial - «Carla/Klaus» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro



## Vince (21 Jan 2009 às 16:51)

Tópico especial de seguimento da situação meteorológica que afectará Portugal continental (sobretudo o norte do país) nos próximos dias com a passagem de vários núcleos depressionários e respectivas frentes e instabilidade associada, com especial destaque também para o vento e a forte ondulação nalguns dos dias. 

*Pressão Superficie e Geop/Temp aos 500hPa*







*Precipitação*






*Ondulação*








*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste fórum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões e alertas oficiais consulte sempre os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia, Protecção Civil  ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Jan 2009 às 17:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/25 Janeiro*

Espero que dê bons fenómenos aqui para as gentes.
Penso que a depressão muito cavada que passará a NW\N da Galiza deixará bastante chuva e vento no Minho e Douro litoral mas não creio que seja mais do que isso - embora pontualmente se possa sentir  algum efeito nas zonas interiores do norte principalmente no seu extremo superior. Esta depressão deverá seguir rapidamente um trajecto ao longo da costa cantábrica em direcção a França pelo que acho que não deveremos ver nada mais além do previsto pelo IM.
Mas como a meteorologia vive de fenómenos inesperados como os "funis" de ontem cá estamos para sentir a "carla"
Por cá chuva miudinha e céu encoberto (100% de nebulosidade desde as 14 h)


----------



## hurricane (21 Jan 2009 às 17:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Por aqui ja chove
espero que esta depressao traga muita chuva e muito vento!!!!!!!!

um vanlente temporal
xD


----------



## ruiadam (21 Jan 2009 às 17:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Aqui na Guarda tudo a postos para relatar todas as incídências que a «Carla» poderá provocar.
Muito em breve irei dispor de uma estação meteorológica instalada a 1010 m de altitude para enviar registos para o meteopt


----------



## ppereira (21 Jan 2009 às 17:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



ruiadam disse:


> Aqui na Guarda tudo a postos para relatar todas as incídências que a «Carla» poderá provocar.
> Muito em breve irei dispor de uma estação meteorológica instalada a 1010 m de altitude para enviar registos para o meteopt



isso é muito bom 
estás a onde, pelas fotos parece junto ao Hospital, na nova rotunda tipo "penso"


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Jan 2009 às 17:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Afinal a parte II do Boris emancipou-se e tornou-se a Carla...
Por aqui, aguarda-se pela chegada da menina, embora as previsões de maior instabilidade estejam mais concentradas a norte, sendo embora expectável alguma precipitação moderada, com maior incidência no Sábado...
De momento, céu muito nublado, e 11.2ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Jan 2009 às 17:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Boa Tarde

Espero que a minha menina não nos desiluda.

Por aqui o céu está muito nublado e estão 10.7ºC.


----------



## Gongas (21 Jan 2009 às 18:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

sim vem uma menina bem quentinha e molhadinha


----------



## ruiadam (21 Jan 2009 às 18:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



ppereira disse:


> isso é muito bom
> estás a onde, pelas fotos parece junto ao Hospital, na nova rotunda tipo "penso"



Exacto, estou precisamente em frente ao edificio da nova biblioteca.


----------



## ALV72 (21 Jan 2009 às 18:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Carla é o nome da minha cunhada , espero bem que a rapariga não vire furacão !!!

Joao


----------



## carollinalmeida (21 Jan 2009 às 18:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Boa tarde! Sou nova por aqui e não percebo quase nada de meteorologia  Então quer dizer que nos próximos dias só vai haver chuva, nada de neve? :/ Aqui em Viseu já nevou duas vezes este mês, o que é bastante raro, principalmente no centro da cidade. Estava à espera de mais neve..mas pelos vistos não vai haver ._.


----------



## GARFEL (21 Jan 2009 às 18:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

boa noite a todos
não querendo desiludir ninguem
muito menos a carolina
(não tás farta de neve)
realmente os proximos dias 
não se esperam dias que reunam as condiçoes necessarias para queda de neve
(e eu que suspiro por ela desde há 3 anos que nevou a 28 janeiro em TOMAR)
tens  BÉJAR ou MANZANEDA aqui bem pertinho de portugal que estão carregadinhas de neve
de resto 
tal como a nossa serra estrela


----------



## Lightning (21 Jan 2009 às 18:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Carla é também o nome da minha prima! 

Ela sempre foi difícil, vamos lá ver se esta depressão não vai sair a ela. 

Por agora vento fraco ou mesmo nulo e céu a encobrir-se cada vez mais.


----------



## MSantos (21 Jan 2009 às 18:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



carollinalmeida disse:


> Boa tarde! Sou nova por aqui e não percebo quase nada de meteorologia  Então quer dizer que nos próximos dias só vai haver chuva, nada de neve? :/ Aqui em Viseu já nevou duas vezes este mês, o que é bastante raro, principalmente no centro da cidade. Estava à espera de mais neve..mas pelos vistos não vai haver ._.



Bem-vinda

Passa pelo topico das apresentações


----------



## ruiadam (21 Jan 2009 às 19:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Olá Carolina

Seja bem vinda ao fórum do meteopt, pelo que parece a «Carla» vai trazer até ao fim de semana chuva, vento e ondulação, as previsões para depois de Domingo estão a ser analisadas pelos nossos meteólogos e deverão ser comunicadas no fórum muito em breve, pelo que me parece iremos ter mais uma semana de muita actividade... inicio de ano espectacular


----------



## amarusp (21 Jan 2009 às 19:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Boa noite, 
depois da intensa neve que caiu ontem e que ainda por aqui se encontra em grande quantidade, chegou a chuva!
Temperatura actual:3,2ºC
Precipitação:15,mm(a maior parte resultante da neve que tem derretiva)


----------



## miguel (21 Jan 2009 às 19:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Os últimos dois dias deste seguimento especial os dias 25 e 26 vão ser alem da chuva de neve nas terras médias e altas do Norte e Centro


----------



## Hazores (21 Jan 2009 às 19:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

boas

pelo andar da carruagem este ano não vai haver nomes para tudo é que as depressões têm vindo seguidas uma por semana (quase).
mas que venham elas.


----------



## Sirilo (21 Jan 2009 às 19:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



amarusp disse:


> Boa noite,
> depois da intensa neve que caiu ontem e que ainda por aqui se encontra em grande quantidade, chegou a chuva!
> Temperatura actual:3,2ºC
> Precipitação:15,mm(a maior parte resultante da neve que tem derretiva)




Bolas! Lá se vai a neve!


----------



## GARFEL (21 Jan 2009 às 19:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

alguem me sabe dizer onde ver um mapa que refira onde tem a precipitação de neve acumulada
o sat 24 é excelente em condiçoes de ceu limpo e só durante o dia
infelizmente (até já lhes mandei um mail) não é possivel fazer um zoom
se alguem souber de um outro sitio agradecia
garfel


----------



## Nonnu (21 Jan 2009 às 19:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Mais umas depresoes, e mais umas vezes que a malta do sul vai ficar a ver o pessoal do norte e centro a curtir á brava  

Boa sorte pessoal, cá pelo barreiro, o mesmo de sempre pois claro, chuviscos e vento para levantar apenas o po da estrada.


----------



## *Dave* (21 Jan 2009 às 19:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Por aqui o céu está nublado e pinga .

Sigo com:
T: *5,6ºC*
HR: *82%*
P: *1021,6mb/hPa*


----------



## Lightning (21 Jan 2009 às 19:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



Nonnu disse:


> Mais umas depresoes, e mais umas vezes que a malta do sul vai ficar a ver o pessoal do norte e centro a curtir á brava
> 
> Boa sorte pessoal, cá pelo barreiro, o mesmo de sempre pois claro, chuviscos e vento para levantar apenas o po da estrada.



Nonnu, não percas as esperanças, pois viste muito bem o que aconteceu com o Bóris...

Nem eu estava à espera de nada de jeito, e tive a grande sorte de ver uma trovoada com relâmpagos e tudo, mesmo sendo de dia...

Não tou a dizer que esta depressão também vai trazer trovoadas, não é,  mas sim que podemos pensar que a Carla é "uma coisa" e ela à última da hora demonstrar ser "outra".


----------



## ac_cernax (21 Jan 2009 às 19:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Bem espero que venha muita chuvinha e o que vier por acrescimo é bem vindo claro, bons registos é o que nos queremos. Bem na imagem de satelite da previsao do IM na rtp a "carla" vem a correr. Ate a meteorologista disse que se tava a deslocar depressa.


----------



## Nonnu (21 Jan 2009 às 19:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Lightning concordo ctg, poderá se tornar um pouco mais extravagante, mas....

Eu acho que deviamos arranjar uns pesos e umas cordas, atavamos ao AA e ver se o gajo descaia um pouco, pois assim como ele esta, nao devemos perder o sono...

As depresoes descem pouco ou nada, apanhamos so com os rabos delas...

Que saudades dos ventinhos de 120 e 130 kmh e conssecuente chuvadaaaa a serio.

Swell a entrar com 7 e 8 metros de Oeste

Que saudades daquelas celulas enormes a formarem-se a Sodueste de portugal e entrarem com uma força interessante e trazerem chuva de levantar a pedra da calçada e trovoada de minuto a minuto...

Malvado AA


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Jan 2009 às 19:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Por aqui, nada de Carla, e céu pouco nublado...
10.9ºC


----------



## *Dave* (21 Jan 2009 às 19:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Continua a pingar..

T: *5,6ºC*
HR: *84%*
P: *1021,1mb/hPa*


----------



## ruiadam (21 Jan 2009 às 19:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Chuva fraca na Guarda, temp. 2ºC, vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jan 2009 às 19:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Boas noites,então a senhora que se segue é a carla tenho alguma esperança dela quanto a ,é de aproveitar agora porque o corredor está aberto para umas tantas que se seguem nos próximos dias a varrer parte do país.

Por aqui o céu está nublado com vento fraco e com 7.0ºc.


----------



## storm (21 Jan 2009 às 19:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Bem, outra depressao este ano ligaram o botão depressões contínuas, sendo assim que venha mais animação

Malta não insultem o AA, porque se ele sonha mete-se por cima de Portugal, e puff


----------



## ac_cernax (21 Jan 2009 às 19:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

O AA nao e muito amigo de quem gosta de meteorologia como nós. Tem-nos tirado bons registos.  Mas ja deve ter protegido o país de boas. Tem é tirado alguma precipitaçao que faz falta.  Bem mas aqui por agora nao chove apesar do ceu nublado e estao 7°


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jan 2009 às 19:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Deixo estar sossegado!


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Jan 2009 às 19:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*


O wetteronline não prevê mais de 20mm de chuva em qualquer dos dias até dia 26 deste mês; esperamos que esteja enganado mas...

http://www.wetteronline.de/map/vor/euro/n.htm
http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/vorherplot?CONT=euro&ART=vn&YYYY=2009&MM=01&DD=21&LANG=de


----------



## Lightning (21 Jan 2009 às 20:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco (por vezes nulo).


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Jan 2009 às 20:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



Lightning disse:


> Céu muito nublado e vento fraco (por vezes nulo).



Temperatura a subir ligeiramente: 11.2ºC


----------



## Nonnu (21 Jan 2009 às 20:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



ac_cernax disse:


> O AA nao e muito amigo de quem gosta de meteorologia como nós. Tem-nos tirado bons registos.  Mas ja deve ter protegido o país de boas. Tem é tirado alguma precipitaçao que faz falta.  Bem mas aqui por agora nao chove apesar do ceu nublado e estao 7°





Pois, eu sei que nao devia dizer isto, mas... quem me dera que ele nao protegesse nada.
Por mim, adorava levar com furacoes, mas isto sou eu que sou maluco por furacoes.
Desculpem, sei que mata e destroi, mas quem gosta, gosta e prontos !!


----------



## Nonnu (21 Jan 2009 às 20:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Desculpem os lovers por neve, eu gosto de neve, mas por ficar bonito 

Eu adoro mesmo é de algo que destrua completamente, mais uma vez peço desculpa, mas é disso que gosto, nao pela destruiçao claro, mas pela força demonstrada, é um autentico LEAO

Hurricane forever...


----------



## Henrique (21 Jan 2009 às 20:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

A chuva começa a ser significativa no mar, ao longo do lioral norte e centro, não deve tardar muito até começar a cair as primeiras gotas da "Carla".
Tenho 10.4ºC de momento e 66% RH.


----------



## José C (21 Jan 2009 às 20:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Olá sortudos da Beira Interior.
Parece que já é o 5º nevão que recebem de presente este ano!
Se soubessem como vos invejo…, é que ontem, ou melhor, já hoje cerca das 2horas, verifiquei a temperatura no exterior da minha casa e a mesma apontava para os 5 ºC.
Bom, o vento e a chuva, esta apesar de fraca, eram de cortar; estava na expectativa de que o mercúrio descesse mais um pouco e caíssem alguns flocos de neve! Hoje de manhã fiquei desiludido com a perceptível subida da temperatura apesar de não a ter medido. Talvez os próximos dias tragam algo de interessante mesmo que diferente.


----------



## DMartins (21 Jan 2009 às 20:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Por aqui começou com uns aguaceiros fracos e tímidos, e aos poucos vai mudando para precipitação razoável.
Mais meia horita e choverá bem.


----------



## Fil (21 Jan 2009 às 20:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Boas, por aqui tenho 3,8ºC e por agora não chove. Ainda resiste alguma neve no meu bairro.

Os extremos do dia foram -0,9ºC / 4,3ºC.

A 1000 m ainda havia muita neve esta tarde:


----------



## José C (21 Jan 2009 às 20:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

De momento aqui o céu apresenta-se com algumas nuvens, vento fraco e para os amantes do quentinho (grupo do qual, nesta época, determinadamente não faço parte) penso que 12ºC na ausência de sol não é assim tão mau! Que grande seca!!!


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Jan 2009 às 21:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Por aqui, a temperatura tem vindo a subir constantemente, a anunciar a entrada da frente: 11.6ºC


----------



## Lightning (21 Jan 2009 às 21:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



mr. phillip disse:


> Por aqui, a temperatura tem vindo a subir constantemente, a anunciar a entrada da frente: 11.6ºC



Exacto. Nota-se que a temperatura está a subir, ainda há bocado fui à varanda e pude constatar isso. O céu está muito nublado, mas não ameaça chover. O vento é completamente nulo. Espero que nesta madrugada o vento seja exactamente o contrário.


----------



## João Soares (21 Jan 2009 às 21:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

A "Carla" já chegou 

Chuva moderada e *9,1ºC*


----------



## PedroAfonso (21 Jan 2009 às 21:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Boas!

E aqui está: Depois de Bóris, é a vez da Carla mostrar o que vale!

Neste momento tenho 11.4ºC de temperatura, e o vento está fraco com 4.6 km/H de NW.

O céu está totalmente nebulado, embora ao longo do dia tenha tido umas boas abertas.

Até logo!


----------



## AnDré (21 Jan 2009 às 21:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Tem-se vindo a formar uma linha de nebulosidade em maior altitude no meio da superfície frontal, um pouco invulgar. Até parece que está com um certo desenvolvimento vertical.


----------



## Teles (21 Jan 2009 às 21:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Aqui a temperatura subiu em relação a noite de ontem neste momento estão 7.3 graus e começou a chover uma chuva miudinha e pelo radar vem ai muito mais


----------



## DMartins (21 Jan 2009 às 21:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



AnDré disse:


> Tem-se vindo a formar uma linha de nebulosidade em maior altitude no meio da superfície frontal, um pouco invulgar. Até parece que está com um certo desenvolvimento vertical.



Pois. TAmbém vi isso.
No meteo.pt, nas imagens de satélite, escolhes o combinado e o Portugal Continental e vês isso.
Ao início não percebi, até recorrer a outros..


----------



## *Dave* (21 Jan 2009 às 21:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Continua a chuviscar e sigo com:

T: *5,7ºC*
HR:* 92%*
P: *1019,6mb/hPa*


----------



## ferreira5 (21 Jan 2009 às 21:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



AnDré disse:


> Tem-se vindo a formar uma linha de nebulosidade em maior altitude no meio da superfície frontal, um pouco invulgar. Até parece que está com um certo desenvolvimento vertical.



E o que é que isso significa, ou pode significar?


----------



## F_R (21 Jan 2009 às 21:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Boas pessoal

Por cá neste momento céu nublado e 9.8ºC

Vamos ver o que esta "Carla" nos trás


----------



## AnDré (21 Jan 2009 às 21:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



ferreira5 disse:


> E o que é que isso significa, ou pode significar?



Se fosse dia, talvez pudéssemos ver um alinhamento de nuvens interessante no céu. Quanto ao seu significado, poderá ser uma linha que poderá provocar chuva um pouco mais intensa. Ou podem mesmo só ser nuvens altas que nem contribuam com precipitação.

Mas provavelmente podem significar a transição para o inicio da chuva. Dentro em breve já saberemos, visto que ela já está a atravessar o noroeste!


----------



## amarusp (21 Jan 2009 às 22:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Continua a chuver e vou com 18 mm, a temperatura ainda é baixa: 3,6ºC

Precipitação deste mês:169 mm


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Jan 2009 às 22:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Continua a subir a temperatura: 12.1ºC
Chuva, nem vê-la, por enquanto...


----------



## Sirilo (21 Jan 2009 às 22:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



ferreira5 disse:


> E o que é que isso significa, ou pode significar?




Pois, traduzam lá isso por miudos


----------



## amarusp (21 Jan 2009 às 22:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Estradas de acesso à Serra da Estrela estão novamente interrompidas


----------



## storm (21 Jan 2009 às 22:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Neste momento chove fraco, e pela a imagem de radar assim vai estar durante algum tempo


----------



## DMartins (21 Jan 2009 às 22:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



ferreira5 disse:


> E o que é que isso significa, ou pode significar?



Deve ser môlho pela certa 

Uma coisa que me lembrei agora por falar nisso e um pouco off topic:

Uma altura, era eu ainda muito novo, tive oportunidade de presenciar um fenómeno muito estranho, que nunca mais vi igual:
Numa tarde de chuva céu ficou esverdeado, com uma côr estranha, e seguiu-se uma monumental granizada de "bolas de golf" durante 15 minutos.
Não sei se alguns de vós alguma vez viram algo igual, mas se calhar foi aí que surgiu o bichinho...


----------



## DMartins (21 Jan 2009 às 22:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



AnDré disse:


> Se fosse dia, talvez pudéssemos ver um alinhamento de nuvens interessante no céu. Quanto ao seu significado, poderá ser uma linha que poderá provocar chuva um pouco mais intensa. Ou podem mesmo só ser nuvens altas que nem contribuam com precipitação.
> 
> Mas provavelmente podem significar a transição para o inicio da chuva. Dentro em breve já saberemos, visto que ela já está a atravessar o noroeste!


 
Pois, de noite não é nada. Até porque há nuvens mais baixas, noutro sentido que nada deixam ver.
Mas não é nada de especial, porque já deve estar aqui por cima, e nem chuva de especial é...


----------



## Lightning (21 Jan 2009 às 22:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



AnDré disse:


> Se fosse dia, talvez pudéssemos ver um alinhamento de nuvens interessante no céu. Quanto ao seu significado, poderá ser uma linha que poderá provocar chuva um pouco mais intensa. Ou podem mesmo só ser nuvens altas que nem contribuam com precipitação.
> 
> Mas provavelmente podem significar a transição para o inicio da chuva. Dentro em breve já saberemos, visto que ela já está a atravessar o noroeste!



Eu penso que aquela "linha" se traduz numa linha de forte instabilidade. Vamos aguardar para ver.


----------



## DRC (21 Jan 2009 às 22:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Partilho da mesma opinião que tu, Lightning.
Penso que será uma linha de chuva mais intensa.
Resta-nos aguardar para saber de que se trata.


----------



## GabKoost (21 Jan 2009 às 22:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Aqui na fronteira dos concelhos de Braga e Guimarães chove sem parar há já algum tempo.

Uma noite de inverno à moda antiga avizinha-se...

Bem que é preciso pois os nossos campos precisam... 

Upss... Pois.. As zonas urbanas de Braga e o Vale do Ave já só tem betão... E estes crescem mais e mias rpidamente onde não há chuva...


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Jan 2009 às 22:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

A pressão atmosférica vai-se mantendo estável... Não seria já altura de começar a descer?


----------



## Lightning (21 Jan 2009 às 22:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Fui agora mesmo à varanda, e do nada veio uma rajada de vento bastante forte que varreu a rua toda de uma ponta à outra, mas mesmo assim do nada...  

Muito estranho...


----------



## DRC (21 Jan 2009 às 22:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

O céu está actualmente muito nublado 
a encoberto mas ainda não chove.
Temperatura Actual nos 12ºC.


----------



## vegastar (21 Jan 2009 às 22:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

A "linha" já deve ter passado por aqui mas não se notou nada. Devem ser só nuvens altas.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Jan 2009 às 22:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Apesar de já ter estado nos *10,6 ºC* devido ao céu pouco nublado, as nuvens reapareceram e a temperatura já vai nos *11,8 ºC*.


----------



## Henrique (21 Jan 2009 às 22:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



DMartins disse:


> Deve ser môlho pela certa
> 
> Uma coisa que me lembrei agora por falar nisso e um pouco off topic:
> 
> ...



Agora já sabes, quando vires cor esverdeada na base de uma nuvem, significa granizo ^^.
Isso acontece porque a luz ao incidir na água/granizo cria uma projecção de cor esverdeada, quanto mais pesado e denso for o granizo mais se notará essa cor.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jan 2009 às 22:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



Lightning disse:


> Fui agora mesmo à varanda, e do nada veio uma rajada de vento bastante forte que varreu a rua toda de uma ponta à outra, mas mesmo assim do nada...
> 
> Muito estranho...



São bolsas de ar, que ás vezes precedem as frentes.

Por cá já chove


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Jan 2009 às 22:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



Lightning disse:


> Fui agora mesmo à varanda, e do nada veio uma rajada de vento bastante forte que varreu a rua toda de uma ponta à outra, mas mesmo assim do nada...
> 
> Muito estranho...



Eles andem aí...
De facto o vento está a aumentar de intensidade, embora ainda não sopre forte...
12.3ºC


----------



## ferreirinha47 (21 Jan 2009 às 22:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

leiria segue com 11,04 de temp, vento começou a soprar com mais intensidade começou a chuviscar, vamos ver o que tras a carla para o litoral oeste, esperemos que


----------



## irpsit (21 Jan 2009 às 22:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Aquela linha frontal parece MUITO ESTRANHA!
Nunca vi nada assim, até parece ter sido feita por um avião ou algo assim!

Eu aposto no molho maior na outra depressão que se segue... Essa parece mais forte! Mas esta deve ter a sua dose


----------



## Lightning (21 Jan 2009 às 22:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

E pronto, chegou a Carla. Vento moderado com rajadas constantes, e começam agora a caír os primeiros pingos, embora não se note muito ainda.


----------



## AnDré (21 Jan 2009 às 22:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



AnDré disse:


>



Pelo canal Meteosat 0 degree Multi-Sensor Precipitation Estimate Western Europe do EUMETSAT, tratava-se mesmo de uma linha de maior intensidade de precipitação.

Às 21h UTC:






Entretanto já dissipada:

Às 22h UTC:


----------



## tclor (21 Jan 2009 às 22:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Aqui ainda não caiu chuva em grande quantidade, mas a temperatura máxima, na casa dos 4º está a atingir-se agora e alguma neve lá vai derretendo. Contudo, só com muita chuva durante a noite vai desaparecer o enorme manto que ainda permanece no solo. 
Adoro neve, mas ela provoca certos constrangimentos desagradáveis nas zonas de maior declive: há dois dias que não consigo tirar o carro da minha rua.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jan 2009 às 22:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Por aqui já estão aparecer muita nuvens baixas e a tentar encobrir,não tarda acom 6.8ºc mais 89%hr.


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Jan 2009 às 22:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Já começou a chuviscar, com pingos grossos!
Sigo, e despeço-me, com 12.3ºC...
Inté amanhã!


----------



## PedroAfonso (21 Jan 2009 às 22:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Boas, por aqui já começam a cair os primeiros aguaceiros. Nada de especial ainda.


----------



## miguel (21 Jan 2009 às 22:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Aqui céu nublado mas ainda não chove, temperatura de 11,8ºC a subir, 69%HR, 1020hpa, 11,0km/h W


----------



## João Soares (21 Jan 2009 às 22:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Continua a chuva moderada com *9,2ºC*


----------



## Lightning (21 Jan 2009 às 22:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Vento moderado com rajadas e de vez em quando caem uns pingos.

Esta noite promete temporal 

Até amanhã.


----------



## miguel (21 Jan 2009 às 23:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

A temperatura de tanto subir já está apenas a 1,4ºc da máxima de hoje...vou com 12,1ºC o vento está a aumentar um pouco rajada máxima na ultima hora 22,6km/h de W


----------



## João Soares (21 Jan 2009 às 23:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Até agora, *3mm* acumulados

Continua a chuva e *9,2ºC*
Vento moderado a fraco


----------



## miguel (21 Jan 2009 às 23:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



Lightning disse:


> Vento moderado com rajadas e de vez em quando caem uns pingos.
> 
> Esta noite promete temporal
> 
> Até amanhã.



Temporal? não diria 

Uma chuva moderada por vezes e fraca a maior parte das vezes e vento moderado com rajadas que não vão passar dos 40/50km/h e já estou a puxar muito


----------



## miguel (21 Jan 2009 às 23:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Rajada máxima da ultima hora 23,4km/h W  esta frente prometia mais do que vai ser 

12,0ºC


----------



## amarusp (21 Jan 2009 às 23:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



tclor disse:


> Aqui ainda não caiu chuva em grande quantidade, mas a temperatura máxima, na casa dos 4º está a atingir-se agora e alguma neve lá vai derretendo. Contudo, só com muita chuva durante a noite vai desaparecer o enorme manto que ainda permanece no solo.
> Adoro neve, mas ela provoca certos constrangimentos desagradáveis nas zonas de maior declive: há dois dias que não consigo tirar o carro da minha rua.


Boa noite,
É de facto complicado. Hoje para poder ir trabalhar tive de transgredir o código da estrada, entrando num sentido proibido, vale não haver muito trânsito!!!


----------



## ferreirinha47 (21 Jan 2009 às 23:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

com a situação neste momento estacionária, boa a noite a todos , também concordo que esta carla prometia mais.


----------



## GabKoost (21 Jan 2009 às 23:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Aqui chove sem parar há varias horas.

Nada de grandes precipitações mas a regularidade é bem vinda pois esta é das que o solo consegue absorver todinha.

Nada como as enchurradas quase inuteis que apenas servem para encher barragens (nada mau) e causar danos ao povo.


----------



## AnDré (21 Jan 2009 às 23:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



ferreirinha47 disse:


> com a situação neste momento estacionária, boa a noite a todos , também concordo que esta carla prometia mais.



Então pessoal?! A Carla ainda nem chegou, já estão a despedir-se dela?
A precipitação só deve começar a entrar agora.

Por aqui voltam a cair uns pingos. Mas o vento ainda pouco ou nada se sente.


----------



## ac_cernax (21 Jan 2009 às 23:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



tclor disse:


> Aqui ainda não caiu chuva em grande quantidade, mas a temperatura máxima, na casa dos 4º está a atingir-se agora e alguma neve lá vai derretendo. Contudo, só com muita chuva durante a noite vai desaparecer o enorme manto que ainda permanece no solo.
> Adoro neve, mas ela provoca certos constrangimentos desagradáveis nas zonas de maior declive: há dois dias que não consigo tirar o carro da minha rua.



A neve a derreter e se vier chuva moderada/forte... tanta água por ai a baixo ao mesmo tempo....
Se for para o Zezere, não ha problema que aqui as barragens aguentam-na bem.


----------



## rufer (21 Jan 2009 às 23:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Boas. Carla também é um nome que me diz muito. E se for igual vai ser uma "Boa" situação que nos vai afectar. Vamos esperar.
Por agora caem uns pingos muito fracos.


----------



## ac_cernax (21 Jan 2009 às 23:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



ferreirinha47 disse:


> com a situação neste momento estacionária, boa a noite a todos , também concordo que esta carla prometia mais.



Ainda nem chegou... ainda por cima se dizes que ela te prometia mais, penso que não é senhora para faltar a palavra.  Vamos la a ver!!! Esperemos que ainda são muitos dias!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jan 2009 às 23:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Por hoje fico por aqui com alguns aguaceiros fracos que já começaram a cair com o vento por vezes moderado de SW com 7.0ºc.

Até amanhã


----------



## ferreirinha47 (21 Jan 2009 às 23:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

ok malta pode ser uma percepitação minha, mas sabem como é a malta quer é acção e nunca mais chega por isso o desabafo, que a carla venha então


----------



## jonaslor (21 Jan 2009 às 23:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

É desta que a neve vai de vez...
Ficam os últimos registos tirados hj à tarde.
Agora sigo com 3.5 °C com 19.0mm de precipitação.


----------



## Nonnu (21 Jan 2009 às 23:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

aquela linha de nuvens é precisamente a Carla (frente de fraca actividade)
Zona de convergencia


----------



## ac_cernax (21 Jan 2009 às 23:50)

ferreirinha47 disse:


> ok malta pode ser uma percepitação minha, mas sabem como é a malta quer é acção e nunca mais chega por isso o desabafo, que a carla venha então


Eu percebo, as vezes tambem fico com um stress. chuvis


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Jan 2009 às 23:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Por cá, já chove, mas ainda não o suficiente para chegar aos *0,8 mm*.


----------



## Silknet (22 Jan 2009 às 00:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Viseu segue com 5ºC e 1022 Hpa.

Para o pessoal que pediu fotos do nevão em Viseu segue o link com as que consegui tirar.

Boa noite people!

Silknet

http://picasaweb.google.pt/lh/sredi...99272444847073&authkey=fk_buxxrKq4&feat=email


----------



## João Soares (22 Jan 2009 às 00:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Ainda nao abrandou a queda da chuva, e acumulei *5mm*

Temp: *9,4ºC*


----------



## iceworld (22 Jan 2009 às 00:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



Silknet disse:


> Viseu segue com 5ºC e 1022 Hpa.
> 
> Para o pessoal que pediu fotos do nevão em Viseu segue o link com as que consegui tirar.
> 
> ...



Esses registos são sempre para partilhar aqui com o pessoal.
Obrigado


----------



## granizus (22 Jan 2009 às 00:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Boas,

Para irmos sonhando, que tal o AA baixar um pouquinho nestes dias e deixar que oriente e ocidente se juntem?


----------



## Henrique (22 Jan 2009 às 00:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Não tenho vento, não tenho chuva não tenho nada 
Temp: 11.4ºC
RH: 63%

Gostava de uma assim youtube.com/watch?v=pOgF0ah2dtU ou assim....youtube.com/watch?v=jPIAMwBbWy8&feature=related


----------



## joao paulo (22 Jan 2009 às 00:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

tudo tão calmo que até impressiona...um chuvisco ténue, céu carregado...neve tirando na encosta e na zona da Portela e em alguns pedaços de terra já nada resta, temperatura a subir 4.7 ºc


----------



## Gilmet (22 Jan 2009 às 00:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Por aqui vai chovendo Fraco, já há mais de 2 horas! No entanto, o Pluviómetro ainda não acusou nada...

A Temperatura está alta, nos *12,3ºC*


----------



## ogalo (22 Jan 2009 às 00:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

por aqui a carla esta bem instalada ...
esta a chover muito ,e com bastante vento também...
temperatura :9.6ºC


----------



## iceworld (22 Jan 2009 às 00:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Recomeça a chover 
vamos ver quando vai parar!!
Temp. nos 10º


----------



## NunoBrito (22 Jan 2009 às 00:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

*Temperatura exterior: 12,8º
Humidade relativa: 86%
Ponto de orvalho ( Dew Point ): 10,5ºc
Índice de frio, ( Wind Chill ): 12,0ºc
Pressão: 1023hPa
Velocidade do vento: 2,9 Km/h -  NW 
Precipitação: 0,0mm desde as 00h00m*
* Carla, onde andas tu? Vem até aqui fazer uma visita. Prometo que te recebo de braços abertos...*


----------



## ecobcg (22 Jan 2009 às 00:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



Henrique disse:


> Não tenho vento, não tenho chuva não tenho nada
> Temp: 11.4ºC
> RH: 63%
> 
> Gostava de uma assim youtube.com/watch?v=pOgF0ah2dtU ou assim.... youtube.com/watch?v=jPIAMwBbWy8&feature=related



É coisa para terem caido uns quantos mm de chuvinha!!!
Nem me atrevo a adivinhar quantos!!!!


----------



## João Soares (22 Jan 2009 às 00:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Continua a saga da chuva com *9,6ºC*


----------



## AnDré (22 Jan 2009 às 00:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



Henrique disse:


> Gostava de uma assim www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOgF0ah2dtU



A partir do 6º minuto aquilo já não é aos mm, mas aos cm. 

--------------------

Sigo com chuva miúda, vento fraco e 10,6ºC.
0,2mm acumulados.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Jan 2009 às 01:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Por aqui tudo calmo pessoal! Noite amena. Mas ao que parece estou sobre a influencia de uma corrente de oeste


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Jan 2009 às 01:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Por aqui tive 3,5 mm nas últimas 24h. períodos de chuva fraca\ moderada e vento por vezes moderado. 7,5ºC.
Boa noite


----------



## ac_cernax (22 Jan 2009 às 01:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Por aqui tambem ja chegou a chuva e o nevoeiro. Registando ja 0.5mm. A temperatura é de 7°C.  Vento: 5.8km/h de SW.  HR: 98%.  Pressao:1020mb  Ate manha pessoal. Uma boa Madrugada.


----------



## criz0r (22 Jan 2009 às 01:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Por aqui já esteve a chover há pouco tempo..agora parou mas o Céu continua muito nublado, vento forte com rajadas e temperatura nos 12ºC .


----------



## AnDré (22 Jan 2009 às 03:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Vai borrifando com vento moderado de OSO.
Vou com 0,7mm acumulados.


----------



## nimboestrato (22 Jan 2009 às 06:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Por aqui, e a abrir este ciclo de precipitações que por esta zona até domingo se esperam abundantes,nada  mau:
-Então não é que chove ininterruptamente desde as 21 horas.
Sem um segundo de paragem.
E por vezes moderadamente.
É verdade.
Quanto às quantidades : das 21 às 00 ,  5,2 mm.
Das 00 às  03 ,  7,4 mm
Das 03 às 06 (agora) 7,6mm  , o que perfaz um total de 20.2 mm nestas ultimas 9 horas.
E continua a chover.E pelas imagens de satélite assim parece que permanecerá.
Quanto à temperatura : Claro que a máxima das últimas 24 horas está a ser registada agora: 12,4º .
O vento sopra de Sudoeste moderado ( 25 km/h).
Para começo , diria que a "Carla" entrou  em cena  "descomplexada"...


----------



## frederico (22 Jan 2009 às 06:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Bom Dia


Aqui no Porto não para de chover há várias horas, e por vezes  com intensidade! Se continuar assim hoje vamos ter uma bela acumulação, muito porvavelmente a mais alta do ano para um dia 

Desde o Outono de 2006 que  não via chover tanto aqui no Norte.


Esperemos  que parte desta precipitação vá também para o sul esta tarde, como prevê o GFS.


----------



## ac_cernax (22 Jan 2009 às 07:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Bom Dia! Por aqui tambem desde as 0h que chove. A temperatura esta mais amena com 10°C. Ja vao acumulados 8.5mm. Agora com chuva fraca e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Jan 2009 às 07:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Ora Muito Bom Dia!

Noite de Muita Chuva, principalmente após as 3:30! A cair, em média, ao ritmo de 8,57mm/h, eis que já levo *21,2mm* Acumulados!

A Temperatura encontra-se nos 13ºC
Humidade nos 82%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 23,4 km/h de O (270º), com um Máximo de *48,5 km/h*
Ponto de Orvalho nos 11,3ºC


----------



## jonaslor (22 Jan 2009 às 07:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Bom dia.
Muita chuva durante a noite.


----------



## thunderboy (22 Jan 2009 às 07:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Bom dia.
Esta noite foi de muita chuva. Agora chove fraco.


----------



## Snifa (22 Jan 2009 às 07:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Bom dia, 

noite de chuva por aqui, já levo 25 mm desde as 00 horas e pelo satélite vem mais!

Temperatura 13 c 

Vento : rajada máxima 52 km/h SW ás 04 : 56h

Pressão 1013 hpa ( estável)

Humidade 98 %

Está um nevoeiro cerradíssimo !!


----------



## storm (22 Jan 2009 às 08:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Boas,

Noite de chuva fraca/moderada, vento fraco/moderado.

Neste momento sigo com 12.6ºC, chuva fraca/moderada e vento fraco/moderado

Parece que vai  ser pouca chuva


----------



## nimboestrato (22 Jan 2009 às 08:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



Snifa disse:


> Está um nevoeiro cerradíssimo !!



Já só cá faltava este.
Eu diria mais : cerradíssimo.
23,2 mm desde que começou a chover ontem por volta das 21h SEM parar 
até agora.
Com esta entrada de leão ,esperemos que a "Carla" não tenha saída de sendeiro.


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Jan 2009 às 08:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Ai "carla" de mil encantos...
se do céu não choves
Toda aquela gente ao sul
ficará eternamente em prantos



Bem pessoal ela parece meiga e sensível e dará alguma coisa para o além Tejo; penso eu de que...
Esta noite o clima apresentou-se húmido qb, com chuva moderada toda a noite - aliás começou ainda pela tardinha, vento moderado com algumas rajadas fortes de SW (+/-) e temperatura já nos 2 dígitos: 11,5ºC.


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (22 Jan 2009 às 08:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

por aqui a carla eliminou quase toda a neve deixada pelo boris e não era pouca ..

muita chuva 

temperatura actual 7º


----------



## Dan (22 Jan 2009 às 08:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Bom dia

Dia de chuva também por aqui. A temperatura mais alta que nos dias anteriores. 5ºC por agora.


----------



## AnDré (22 Jan 2009 às 08:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Bom dia!

Por aqui também choveu toda a noite. Mas de forma fraca e miúda.
Agora está mais intensa, mas ainda assim miúda.

Vou com 4,6mm acumulados desde as 0h.
Vento moderado de SO.
12,8ºC e 95% de humidade relativa.


----------



## GabKoost (22 Jan 2009 às 09:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Bom dia!

Por aqui chove sem parar dese que começou ontem pelas 20h00.

Há muito tempo que não via aqui no Minho tanta precipitação seguida! 

A Carla está se a revelar uma menina fogosa...


----------



## ecobcg (22 Jan 2009 às 09:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Bom dia,

Por aqui chove de forma constante desde pelo menos a hora em que acordei, 07h30. Parece estar a querer acumular alguma coisinha!! Vamos ver se se aguenta mais algum tempo!! O vento está moderado, mas bem mais forte que ontem!! A minima da noite foi de 8,6ºC!


----------



## CSOF (22 Jan 2009 às 09:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Aqui em São joão da pesqueira temos uma temperatura de 8,8ºC, com 3,1 mm de chuva acumulada durante a noite, humidade a 93% e vento nos 10 m/s


----------



## jpmartins (22 Jan 2009 às 09:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Bom dia
Grande Carla, 21.4mm desde as 00h.
Temp. min. 11.8ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Jan 2009 às 09:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Bom Dia

Por aqui choveu praticamente toda a noite embora fraco, por agora continua a chover mas já com mais intensidade, o vento sopra por vezes moderado de SW e estão 13.8ºC.


----------



## vitamos (22 Jan 2009 às 09:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Bom dia!

Boa entrada da Carla pelo litoral centro a dar uma noite de chuva e uma manhã de "spray" insistente, e que mesmo miudinho, vai molhando bem tocado a algum vento!


----------



## Madragoa (22 Jan 2009 às 09:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Bom dia a todos,e para nosso ´regalo´mais um seguimento especial.     Centro de Lisboa ,um transito caótico,,temp 15c 1018hpa,vento fraco a moderado s/sw,a agora cai um `spray´,mas chuveu bem desde as 7h30m/8h00,(o pluviometro foi de férias...) até á coisa de...meia hora,até já,e bons registos


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Jan 2009 às 10:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

A noite foi de chuva e vento e a manhã parece querer continuar chuvosa.
Estou com *7,4 mm* acumulados desde as 0h.


----------



## CarlaT (22 Jan 2009 às 10:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Olá a Todos. Eu sou a.....Carla!! acompanho-vos diariamente desde Setembro de 2006 e só hoje, com a chegada da "Carla" arranjei corajem para me registar. Adoro todos os fenómenos meteorológicos extremos, em especial uma bela Trovoada, mas sou completamente leiga, apesar de já ter aprendido muito convosco. Parabéns a todos pelo excelente trabalho, e acreditem, apesar de só me ter registado hoje, sinto-me parte da família, pois tenho vibrado imenso com os vossos êxitos (adorei a Reportagem SIC)


----------



## jpmartins (22 Jan 2009 às 10:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Bem-vinda Carla
Por aqui a chuva miudinha mas intensa continua.


----------



## Madragoa (22 Jan 2009 às 10:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



CarlaT disse:


> Olá a Todos. Eu sou a.....Carla!! acompanho-vos diariamente desde Setembro de 2006 e só hoje, com a chegada da "Carla" arranjei corajem para me registar. Adoro todos os fenómenos meteorológicos extremos, em especial uma bela Trovoada, mas sou completamente leiga, apesar de já ter aprendido muito convosco. Parabéns a todos pelo excelente trabalho, e acreditem, apesar de só me ter registado hoje, sinto-me parte da família, pois tenho vibrado imenso com os vossos êxitos (adorei a Reportagem SIC)



Bem vinda CarlaT.


----------



## HotSpot (22 Jan 2009 às 10:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Bem-vinda Carla.

Aqui sigo com 7,4mm e a temperatura sempre a subir.


----------



## stormy (22 Jan 2009 às 10:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

aqui por lisboa ( campo grande) chuva, por vezes moderada e vento moderado com rajadas, a temperatura está agradavel.
esta ituação promete deixar muita agua e até algumas trovoadas principalmente no pos-frontal ( 2f e 3f).


----------



## vitamos (22 Jan 2009 às 10:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Olá CarlaT bem vinda à Carla    ou melhor ao meteoPT.

Aqui continua a chuva miudinha. Mas que mesmo miudinha tem muita personalidade e neste momento é muito intensa mesmo!

Manhã totalmente Invernosa


----------



## ac_cernax (22 Jan 2009 às 10:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Bem vinda Carla e bons registos e que passes a partilhar se puderes. Por aqui  continua a chuva, umas vezes mais intensa outra mais chuviscos. Por enquanto ainda nada de chuva forte. Mas esta chuva é melhor absorvida pelas terras, penso eu.


----------



## ruiadam (22 Jan 2009 às 10:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Bem vinda CarlaT, neste momento na Guarda a «Carla» vai-se notando na forma de precipitação acumulada de 3,2 mm, uma temperatura de 5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ct5iul (22 Jan 2009 às 10:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO 
BOM DIA 





BEM VINDA CARLA 

Neste Momento chove em Lisboa  o Céu esta muito  Nublado


----------



## Dan (22 Jan 2009 às 10:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Nevoeiro, chuva fraca e 6,5ºC.


----------



## tugaafonso (22 Jan 2009 às 11:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Ola.
Sou novo por estas bandas e também um apaixonado por questões meteorológicas.
Por aqui a chuva miudinha cai forte, o vento ainda é fraco.
Avizinha-se um pequeno temporal pelo norte do país, ou é apenas impressão minha?


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Jan 2009 às 11:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Bom dia. 

Por cá dia de céu encoberto com neblinas e nevoeiros, alguns chuviscos na zona da leste do concelho da Lagoa.
Tmin - 17,4ºC


----------



## vitamos (22 Jan 2009 às 11:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



tugaafonso disse:


> Ola.
> Sou novo por estas bandas e também um apaixonado por questões meteorológicas.
> Por aqui a chuva miudinha cai forte, o vento ainda é fraco.
> Avizinha-se um pequeno temporal pelo norte do país, ou é apenas impressão minha?



Bem vindo ao fórum!

Sim, um pequeno temporal é uma definição aceitável! Chuva por vezes forte, vento e alguma agitação marítima numa primeira fase e o entrar de algum frio no fim de semana


----------



## ac_cernax (22 Jan 2009 às 11:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

As temperaturas amanha para o continente sao engraçadas, quase todas as cidades têm 1°C de diferença entre a min e a max. E quase tudo acima dos 10°C. E na previsao do IM na RTP esta manha o Minho tera mais chuva forte à tarde. Por aqui so chuviscos


----------



## AnDré (22 Jan 2009 às 11:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Bem vindos *CarlaT* e *tugaafonso*!



Por aqui vai caindo miudinha e certinha.
Vou com 8,3mm acumulados desde as 0 horas.

E cheguei neste momento aos 100,0mm acumulados desde o inicio do ano.


----------



## ecobcg (22 Jan 2009 às 11:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Bem vindos CarlaT e tugaafonso!!

Quanto à situação por aqui, continua a chover miudinho mas constante, por vezes tocada a vento mais forte!! Se fôr assim todo o dia, deve acumular bem!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Jan 2009 às 11:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



AnDré disse:


> Por aqui vai caindo miudinha e certinha.
> Vou com 8,3mm acumulados desde as 0 horas.



Aqui, já acumulei *8,4 mm* desde as 0h.
Este mês está a ser bastante bom em precipitação.


----------



## MeteoLitos65 (22 Jan 2009 às 11:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Bom dia a todos.
As previsões do Snow Forecast são uma maravilha!


----------



## hurricane (22 Jan 2009 às 11:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Por aqui chuva moderada a forte durante a madrugada e manha!!
Agora chuva fraca a moderada mas sempre continua!!!
Ja tenho uma boa acumulação de chuva!!!
O tempo apresenta-se com nunvens muito baixas, quase nevoeiro e a temperatura esta basntante alta.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Jan 2009 às 11:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Por aqui chove miudinho desde a 0h, a bem dita Carla já rendeu por aqui 18 mm  estou com 14.1ºC.


----------



## Estela (22 Jan 2009 às 11:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Boas por aqui nevoeiro e chuva miudinha.


----------



## ruiadam (22 Jan 2009 às 11:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Por aqui nas últimas horas pouco se alterou, temperatura subiu para 5,7ºC, a precipitação acumulada entre as 9 e as 10 horas foi de 1,5 mm e o vento mantêm-se fraco.


----------



## Lightning (22 Jan 2009 às 11:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Vento moderado a forte e chuva fraca. Tem sido assim toda a manhã.

De noite também choveu, mas de forma moderada. A chuva era também acompanhada de algum vento.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Jan 2009 às 11:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Chego agora aos *15,0 ºC*. Precipitação acumulada até agora: *8,6 mm*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Jan 2009 às 11:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Boas

Sejam Bem-Vindos  CarlaT e tugaafonso.

Por aqui neste momento cai uma chuva miudinha mas intensa, é desta chuva é que as terras gostam ( Penso eu), o vento sopra fraco de W e a temperatura está nos 15.3ºC.


----------



## Henrique (22 Jan 2009 às 12:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



Lightning disse:


> Vento moderado a forte e chuva fraca. Tem sido assim toda a manhã.
> 
> De noite também choveu, mas de forma moderada. A chuva era também acompanhada de algum vento.



O mesmo se passa por aqui, juntamente com algum nevoeiro.
Sigo então com 13.4ºC


----------



## Lightning (22 Jan 2009 às 12:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



Henrique disse:


> O mesmo se passa por aqui, juntamente com algum nevoeiro.
> Sigo então com 13.4ºC



A diferença de temperatura não deve ser muita (entre aí na Charneca e aqui em Corroios).  Por isso, e como não tenho estação, infelizmente,  arrisco mesmo dizer que estão uns 13,5 graus aqui neste momento.


----------



## Vince (22 Jan 2009 às 12:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Uma curiosidade de ontem. Um voo da TAP de Newark (Nova York) para Lisboa chegou cerca de hora e meia mais cedo ao destino. 
Chegou às 4:40 em vez das 06:05. 

A explicação, apanhou uma grande boleia do jetstream:







No sentido inverso,  tem que se alterar a rota e desviar do Jet.


----------



## Dan (22 Jan 2009 às 12:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



Vince disse:


> Uma curiosidade de ontem. Um voo da TAP de Newark (Nova York) para Lisboa chegou cerca de hora e meia mais cedo ao destino. Chegou às 4:40 em vez das 06:05.
> 
> A explicação, apanhou uma grande boleia do jetstream:





Provavelmente também deu para poupar no combustível


----------



## Gongas (22 Jan 2009 às 12:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

e chove, chove sem parar...k dia triste e para domingo segndo IM já cota de neve a rondar os 700m. que rico inverno


----------



## iceworld (22 Jan 2009 às 12:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Na semana passada eu fui a Frankfurt, e numa viagem que costuma demorar 3 horas tb ficou em cerca de 2h35min.


----------



## Dan (22 Jan 2009 às 12:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

O nevoeiro está cada vez mais denso. 7,7ºC neste momento.


----------



## ruiadam (22 Jan 2009 às 12:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



Dan disse:


> Provavelmente também deu para poupar no combustível



Exacto, veio a maior parte do caminho em "ponto morto"

A temperatura subiu em flecha para 8,7ºC e continua a precipitação fraca.


----------



## DMartins (22 Jan 2009 às 12:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Por Guimarães, morrinha desde ontem. 
Dia de Inverno no que diz respeito a chuva, embora fraca, com vento fraco,
e de primavera nas temperaturas: *12,7º* !


----------



## Teles (22 Jan 2009 às 12:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Por aqui continua a chuva miudinha com uma temperatura de 13.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jan 2009 às 12:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Boas tardeshoje têmos por cá a chuva,por aqui choveu alguma durante a noite e manhã mas sempre fraca e por vezes em forma de aguaceiros tambem fracos e com vento moderado de SW.

Neste momento o céu continua encoberto não a temperatura têm vindo a subir lentamente durante as ultimas 12h com actual 12.9ºc e quanto a precipitação até ao momento 3.0mm mas eu quero maaaais.


----------



## jpmartins (22 Jan 2009 às 12:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Neste momento continua a chover miudinho, saliento o facto do vento ter vindo a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## PedroAfonso (22 Jan 2009 às 12:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

ola boa tarde esta manhã tinha ao sair de casa 6-7mm acumulados desde a meia noite. Durante a noite dei conta de chover às 4 da manhã mas parece que esteve assim a noite toda. O vento esteve moderado. Agora ainda não parou de chover embora pela chuva miudinha. Logo confirmo quanto acumulei. Até logo!


----------



## Dan (22 Jan 2009 às 13:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

8,5ºC, céu nublado e o nevoeiro desapareceu.


----------



## Lightning (22 Jan 2009 às 13:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Continua a chuva fraca mas o vento diminuiu significativamente de intensidade. Sopra agora fraco a moderado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Jan 2009 às 13:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

A chuva fraca parou. 
Temperatura nos *15,2 ºC* e humidade nos *92 %*.


----------



## amarusp (22 Jan 2009 às 13:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

A Carla está a trazer muita chuva, vou com 29,10 mm. Temperatura de 10ºC


----------



## storm (22 Jan 2009 às 13:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

bem por aqui esté um nevoeiro com chuva fraca, e sigo com 14.6ºC


----------



## Madragoa (22 Jan 2009 às 13:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Boas ,sigo pelo centro de lisboa com,Temp 16c,1017 hpa,vento fraco sw/e céu muito nublado(ainda não se viu o sol hoje....aqui),a chuvinha miudinha continua... No rio tejo aqui na zona estreita(cais do sódré-caçilhas) tem visiblidade de 1km,  pareçe nevoeiro....,e não tem grande agitação ....a ribeira corre calminha.....até já


----------



## squidward (22 Jan 2009 às 13:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

por aqui chuva miudinha desde manhã. Verdadeiro dia de Inverno  e estão *15.8ºC*


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (22 Jan 2009 às 13:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Por aqui vamos com 10.3º e alguma chuva menos que durante a noite anterior ..

Cump
miguel moura


----------



## ac_cernax (22 Jan 2009 às 13:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Bem por aqui continua o dia de chuva, sendo esta geral fraca. O vento nao é muito significativo. A temperatura esta nos 14°C. Alguem sabe dizer se vai haver um aumento da precipitacao no centro? No Minho sim, agora no restante territorio é que nao sei.


----------



## Madragoa (22 Jan 2009 às 13:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



ac_cernax disse:


> Bem por aqui continua o dia de chuva, sendo esta geral fraca. O vento nao é muito significativo. A temperatura esta nos 14°C. Alguem sabe dizer se vai haver um aumento da precipitacao no centro? No Minho sim, agora no restante territorio é que nao sei.



Boas aqui segundo o wheather watcher,( coimbra ,cernache)pelas 22h00 passa de chuva fraca ,a chuva,mas é a previsão que tenho


----------



## frederico (22 Jan 2009 às 13:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Nevoeiro cerrado a norte do São João, no Porto, e alguns chuviscos muito fracos.


----------



## godzila (22 Jan 2009 às 14:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Por aqui chuva fraca e alguma neblina. A temperatura está nos 12ºC


----------



## miguel (22 Jan 2009 às 14:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Aqui sempre a chuvinha fraca a marcar presença  acumulei desde as 0h 6,3mm, a temperatura actual é de uns amenos 15,1ºC  o vento sopra fraco a moderado rajada máxima na ultima hora de 34,0km/h de NW


----------



## thunderboy (22 Jan 2009 às 14:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Boa tarde por aqui sopra vento quente e chuvisca.O total acumulado desde as 0h é18mm.


----------



## GARFEL (22 Jan 2009 às 14:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

http://www.sat24.com/
boa tarde a todos
vento vento a serio
se reperarem a noroeste das ilhas britanicas
aquilo sim deve ser uma tempestades daquelas


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jan 2009 às 14:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Por aqui se continua de céu muito nublado com alguma chuva fraca a marcar presênça e vento moderado e com a temperatura em alta actual 14.1ºc.

Até logo


----------



## ac_cernax (22 Jan 2009 às 14:23)

Madragoa disse:


> Boas aqui segundo o wheather watcher,( coimbra ,cernache)pelas 22h00 passa de chuva fraca ,a chuva


Obrigado pela info. Aqui é Cernache, vila do distrito de C.Branco. Mx talvez tenha a mesma previsao de Cernache de Coimbra.


----------



## DRC (22 Jan 2009 às 14:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Bem, esta tal de "Carla" está apenas 
a deixar chuva fraca ou chuvisco, que
em alguns locais parece mesmo nevoeiro.
Vamos ver se a chuva "engrossa"


----------



## Teles (22 Jan 2009 às 14:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Por aqui o dia está um pouco chato para quem anda na rua, está uma chuva miudinha puxada a vento que nem dá para estar com o chapeu aberto, temperatura actual 13.5


----------



## F_R (22 Jan 2009 às 15:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Boas pessoal

Por cá dia de chuva fraca, acumulou até ao momento 4.8 mm
A temperatura é de 14.7ºC
Vento moderado


----------



## rufer (22 Jan 2009 às 15:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Por aqui o mesmo. Chuva fraca com neblina. Tem sido assim quase todo o dia


----------



## Lousano (22 Jan 2009 às 15:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Por aqui também chuva fraca persistente e 14,4º


----------



## C.R (22 Jan 2009 às 15:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Boas tardes. Por aqui, nada de especial, durante a noite e manhã esteve vento moderado por vezes forte e chuva fraca ou chuviscos, neste momento esta nevoeiro e chuviscos e temperatura não muito agradável mas deve rondar 11 ou 12C... O im prevê para o próximo domingo queda de neve acima dos 700 metros. Há alguma possibilidade de esta cota ser um pouco mais baixa? E este frio que vira, e por alguns dias ou será apenas no domingo? Se for possível e também se não for nenhum incómodo, a precipitação no domingo será razoável? Segundo o im parece que da períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros... Bem pessoal, este inverno esta a ser mesmo inverno!...  Assim é k é, ou há ou não há!...


----------



## João Soares (22 Jan 2009 às 15:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Nevoeiro cerrado.
Vento fraco

Temp: *13,0ºC*

A precipitação acumulada desde a 00h00 é *12mm*


----------



## vitamos (22 Jan 2009 às 15:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



C.R disse:


> Boas tardes. Por aqui, nada de especial, durante a noite e manhã esteve vento moderado por vezes forte e chuva fraca ou chuviscos, neste momento esta nevoeiro e chuviscos e temperatura não muito agradável mas deve rondar 11 ou 12C... O im prevê para o próximo domingo queda de neve acima dos 700 metros. Há alguma possibilidade de esta cota ser um pouco mais baixa? E este frio que vira, e por alguns dias ou será apenas no domingo? Se for possível e também se não for nenhum incómodo, a precipitação no domingo será razoável? Segundo o im parece que da períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros... Bem pessoal, este inverno esta a ser mesmo inverno!...  Assim é k é, ou há ou não há!...



Essa cota que referiste ainda é alterável, mas ainda é cedo para dizer se para mais ou para menos. Parece-me que está a aumentar a injecção de ar frio a 850hPa mas a tendência pode ser alterada. Se e só se alterasse a cota poderia descer mais. Quanto ás quantidades de precipitação no Domingo e embora sejam proveniente de Aguaceiros e provavelmente já fracos, ainda está prevista alguma precipitação.


----------



## Sirilo (22 Jan 2009 às 15:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Em Belmonte estão 12,5ºC. 
Chuva fraca.


----------



## C.R (22 Jan 2009 às 15:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Obrigado vitamos... Depois vê-se... No entanto por aqui esta tudo na mesma, em relação ao vento e a chuva... Nada de especial...


----------



## vitamos (22 Jan 2009 às 15:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



C.R disse:


> Obrigado vitamos... Depois vê-se... No entanto por aqui esta tudo na mesma, em relação ao vento e a chuva... Nada de especial...



Peço-te desculpa C.R, mas há pouco fiz confusão nos dias da previsão (esta cabeça ás vezes falha )

Para Domingo ainda estão previstos períodos de chuva que, por exemplo, pelo modelo GFS são ainda significativos.

Mais uma vez desculpa pelo lapso


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Jan 2009 às 15:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Boa tarde...
Desde ontem à noite que a chuva marca presença praticamente ininterrupta, quer por aqui, quer por Lisboa...
É chuva fraca, com alguns períodos de moderada, mas impressiona pela duração...
Sigo com 14.9ºC, depois de uma mínima de 12.1ºC.
O vento está fraco a moderado...


----------



## Gongas (22 Jan 2009 às 16:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

e continua a chover a horas e horas


----------



## ruiadam (22 Jan 2009 às 16:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Um pouco offtopic, mas alguém me conseguirá disponibilizar a precipitação acumulada desde o dia 01/01/2009 até ontem na zona da Quinta da Moura, Oeiras?

Obrigado


----------



## DMartins (22 Jan 2009 às 16:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Nada de especial, apesar de o IM prever mais chuva no período entre as próximas 18h e 23:59h.

Por aqui, 12,8º , morrinha sem parar e nevoeiro cerrado.
Um dia normal...


----------



## Henrique (22 Jan 2009 às 16:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Nevoeiro, algum vento, e chuviscos muito esporadicos, dia chato.
Temp: 12.9ºC


----------



## C.R (22 Jan 2009 às 16:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



vitamos disse:


> Peço-te desculpa C.R, mas há pouco fiz confusão nos dias da previsão (esta cabeça ás vezes falha )
> 
> Para Domingo ainda estão previstos períodos de chuva que, por exemplo, pelo modelo GFS são ainda significativos.
> 
> Mais uma vez desculpa pelo lapso



No problem... Afinal quem somos nós para não errar-mos!...
É a lei da vida... Não faz mal...
Sendo assim, provavelmente ainda iremos ter nova situação de queda de neve a cotas medias/altas...
Que bom!...


----------



## Angelstorm (22 Jan 2009 às 17:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

F_R e Rufer, disseram-me que ontem chegou a nevar na zona de Abrantes.
Podem confirmar ?


----------



## Peixoto (22 Jan 2009 às 17:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Boa tarde a todos...

Hoje, ainda antes das 8h. da manhã, a A24 junto a Castro Daire estava sobre o efeito de um vendaval terrível, com ventos bem fortes e chuva torrencial.

A temperatura chegou aos 13ºC, mas a chuva abrandou durante a tarde.

A partir de amanhã, a temperatura vai descer e no início da próxima semana chegam as temperaturas negativas. É possível que ocorra queda de neve. Se pega ou não, logo se verá.

Abraço a todos


----------



## cardu (22 Jan 2009 às 17:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

o freemeteo preve neve para Côja, no concelho de Arganil, distrito de Coimbra, nos dias 25 e 26 de janeiro!!
De referir que esta vila esta a cerca de 200 metros de altitude!!!

É obvio que estas previsões nunca se podem levar muito a sério mas de facto muita coisa ja se passou neste outono-inverno pelo que a confirmar-se esta previsão ja nem é de admirar....


----------



## AnDré (22 Jan 2009 às 17:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



ruiadam disse:


> Um pouco offtopic, mas alguém me conseguirá disponibilizar a precipitação acumulada desde o dia 01/01/2009 até ontem na zona da Quinta da Moura, Oeiras?
> 
> Obrigado



O *fsl*, um membro do fórum, tem a sua estação instalada em Oeiras.

Vê-lá se serve: meteooeiras

A precipitação hoje lá vai em 4,2mm.
A precipitação anual vai em 51,4mm, o que significa que até ontem haviam caídos 47,2mm.


----------



## Peixoto (22 Jan 2009 às 17:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



cardu disse:


> o freemeteo preve neve para Côja, no concelho de Arganil, distrito de Coimbra, nos dias 25 e 26 de janeiro!!
> De referir que esta vila esta a cerca de 200 metros de altitude!!!
> 
> É obvio que estas previsões nunca se podem levar muito a sério mas de facto muita coisa ja se passou neste outono-inverno pelo que a confirmar-se esta previsão ja nem é de admirar....



Só há pouco tempo descobri o Freemeteo. De facto, não se pode dizer que seja totalmente "verídico", pois ainda há uns dias previa neve para Lisboa. Mas, é um site que tem muita informação disponível, assim como o site do Instituto de Meteorologia espanhol. 

Mas, as cartas sinópticas que alguns amigos já aqui deixaram deixam antever grande probabilidade de neve para o Norte do país já para domingo e 2ª feira. A ver vamos.


----------



## vitamos (22 Jan 2009 às 17:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



Peixoto disse:


> Só há pouco tempo descobri o Freemeteo. De facto, não se pode dizer que seja totalmente "verídico", pois ainda há uns dias previa neve para Lisboa. Mas, é um site que tem muita informação disponível, assim como o site do Instituto de Meteorologia espanhol.
> 
> Mas, as cartas sinópticas que alguns amigos já aqui deixaram deixam antever grande probabilidade de neve para o Norte do país já para domingo e 2ª feira. A ver vamos.



Apenas um acrescento: O instituto de meteorologia espanhol é uma entidade oficial, o freemeteo é um site de previsões automáticas geradas a partir de um modelo.

Assim o freemeteo apresenta muitíssimas limitações nomeadamente em relação à pequena escala. Além disso apresenta muitas vezes um significativo atraso em relação ás actualizações dos modelos. Contudo e dos sites de previsão, pelo seu grafismo e conteúdos, continua a ser um dos meus preferidos, mas apenas como mero indicador, ao qual se tem que dar os "devidos descontos"


----------



## João Soares (22 Jan 2009 às 17:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Nevoeiro cerrado e alguma morrinha

Até agora, só acumulei *12,2mm*

Temp: *12,5ºC*


----------



## iceworld (22 Jan 2009 às 17:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



vitamos disse:


> Apenas um acrescento: O instituto de meteorologia espanhol é uma entidade oficial, o freemeteo é um site de previsões automáticas geradas a partir de um modelo.
> 
> Assim o freemeteo apresenta muitíssimas limitações nomeadamente em relação à pequena escala. Além disso apresenta muitas vezes um significativo atraso em relação ás actualizações dos modelos. Contudo e dos sites de previsão, pelo seu grafismo e conteúdos, continua a ser um dos meus preferidos, mas apenas como mero indicador, ao qual se tem que dar os "devidos descontos"



Grandes descontos eu diria... porque senão aqui já tinha nevado 2 vezes este ano e.... já lá vão de 20 anos  
Isto é que é chuva desde que começou ontem por volta da meia noite


----------



## vitamos (22 Jan 2009 às 17:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



iceworld disse:


> Isto é que é chuva desde que começou ontem por volta da meia noite



E ainda vai caindo com relativa intensidade...


----------



## Dan (22 Jan 2009 às 17:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Céu nublado e 11,7ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

4,2ºC / 12,1ºC (máxima do mês)


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Jan 2009 às 17:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Já há cera de 20 horas que isto está assim...
Agora, chuva(!) e 14.2ºC


----------



## Stinger (22 Jan 2009 às 17:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Por aqui vai fazer 24 h sempre a chuver  Chove e com nevoeiro á mistura


----------



## *Dave* (22 Jan 2009 às 17:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Por aqui o céu está fantástico.

Sigo com:
T:* 12,5ºC*
HR: *95%*
P:* 1013,8mb/hPa*


----------



## ruiadam (22 Jan 2009 às 17:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



AnDré disse:


> O *fsl*, um membro do fórum, tem a sua estação instalada em Oeiras.
> 
> Vê-lá se serve: meteooeiras
> 
> ...




Obrigado, era mesmo essa informação que precisava


----------



## brandas (22 Jan 2009 às 17:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Viva,

na sequência desta fantástica compra: 

http://www.lidl.pt/pt/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20090122.p.Termometro_digital


resolvi aderir a este fantástico forum.

Não podendo exigir muito deste aparelho, venho perguntar ao pessoal da zona de Braga qual a temperatura actual nas vossas localizações (estou situado no centro da cidade).

Ora, por volta das 16:30 marcava uns 13,1º e agora está a subir, neste momento 13,4º.

Pergunto, está muito fora dos vossos valores, no manual indica uma margem de erro de 1º.

Já agora, está indicado que o "sensor externo está protegido contra chuva e projecções de água apenas na parte superior".

A parte superior corresponde exactamente a quê????!!! Aquela peça arredondada que vêm nas imagens até ao começo do fio???? É que actualmente tenho o meu a apanhar uns chuviscos!!!

Agradeço a alguma alma caridosa que me esclareça destas pequenas dúvidas 

Saudações


----------



## PedroAfonso (22 Jan 2009 às 17:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Olá!

Mais um dia com uma boa acumulação: 12.6 mm. Desde as 2 da tarde que chove miudinho, e instalou-se por volta da mesma altura um denso nevoeiro na zona.

Para ajudar à festa, o vento é moderado com rajadas de 35 km/h.


----------



## GabKoost (22 Jan 2009 às 17:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

E aí vão quase 24 horas de chuva e nevoeiro...

Cenário parecido com o filme "The Mist"... Mas neste caso os monstros são os meus novos vizinhos da frente que tem uma aparência bem estranha...


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (22 Jan 2009 às 18:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

POR AQUI CONTINUA A CHOVER

TEMPERATURA ACTUAL 8.9

cump


----------



## Gilmet (22 Jan 2009 às 18:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Boas Tardes!!

Morrinha/Chuva Fraca todo o Dia! Sempre, sem parar, e continua!! O Nevoeiro também está algo denso!

A Estação regista *28,5mm* de Precipitação Acumulada...  _(Sendo que Queluz tem 8,4mm, Oeiras tem 4,3mm, Arroja tem 9,1mm, e Moscavide 1,5mm... No entanto, Barcarena vai com 25,9mm, o que me faz querer que a Estação está Boa, de Saúde, pelo menos no que toca à Precipitação!)_

Temperatura a rondar os 14ºC
Humidade nos 83%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 8,6 km/h de O (270º)


----------



## AnDré (22 Jan 2009 às 18:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



brandas disse:


> Viva,
> 
> na sequência desta fantástica compra:
> 
> ...




Olá* brandas*! Bem-vindo ao fórum! 

A temperatura que dizes, aparentemente está correctissima.
Compara com os valores das duas últimas estações   do wunderground instaladas em Braga. 

Quanto à pergunta técnica, só vendo. Provavelmente eles referem-se à parte em que o fio liga ao sensor, que não está protegida. Talvez um pouco de fita cola, resolva a situação.

Quanto às estações lidl, são óptimas para quando se inicia a prática deste gosto pela meteorologia.

Há um tópico no fórum que fala directamente das estações Lidl:

Estações do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Jan 2009 às 18:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Boa noite a todos.
Por aqui vamos em *24 h* ininterrupta de  chuvinha. Desde as 23 h de ontem até às 18h de hoje só acumulei *50,5 mm* do precioso líquido.
Vou com vento moderado e com 12,0ºC de temperatura.


----------



## ruiadam (22 Jan 2009 às 18:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Por aqui foi uma tarde sem precipitação, a temperatura anda nuns tórridos 8,9ºC é interessante constatar no gráfico abaixo o ping-pong da temperatura e pelos vistos até ao fim de semana iremos voltar à normalidade das temperaturas negativas De resto fico por aqui à espera das previstas rajadas de 120 km/h nas terras altas durante o dia de amanhã com a máquina fotográfica (telemóvel) sempre pronta a disparar...


----------



## cardu (22 Jan 2009 às 18:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Boas, o tempo frio que se avizinha para domingo e segunda feira que vem deve-se a uma frente fria tipo boris ou não??


----------



## Bgc (22 Jan 2009 às 18:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



cardu disse:


> Boas, o tempo frio que se avizinha para domingo e segunda feira que vem deve-se a uma frente fria tipo boris ou não??



O que é uma "frente fria tipo Boris"?


----------



## ac_cernax (22 Jan 2009 às 18:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Bem desde a meia noite (um bocadinho antes) que chove por aqui, chuva miudinha, chuva fraca, chuviscos., sem interrupessões siginficativas, se é que as teve. 
Destas horas todas ja acumulei 21mm, até não é mau, pensei por momentos que o pluviometro tava a contar a mais. Mas ja vi sitios hoje que dizem ter acumulado 5 mm e tambem vi com 50mm. Ta na media...
De qualquer maneira tenho de o testar, ainda nao sei é como. 
A temperatura está amena, 13ºC.

Nas minhas pesquisas na net encontrei este site... não sei se é util, visto se calhar haver tantos. *Vejam la...*

*http://www.paraquedismoportugal.com/pt/dz/meteo.html*


----------



## Lightning (22 Jan 2009 às 18:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Boas tardes 

A tarde toda foi marcada pelo vento moderado a forte e pela chuva fraca e constante. Por agora não chove mas o vento mantém-se na mesma. 

Alguém me pode dizer, sff, se nesta noite/madrugada que vem vai haver algum agravamento ou se a situação vai continuar assim? É que olhando para as imagens de satélite, isto vai continuar assim pelo menos até sábado...


----------



## AnDré (22 Jan 2009 às 18:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



ac_cernax disse:


> De qualquer maneira tenho de o testar, ainda nao sei é como.



Há uma boa maneira de os testar!
Recomendado a todos os pluviometros!

Mais informações aqui: *Manutenção do pluviómetro *

---------------------

Por aqui a chuva cai miúda e de forma constante.
Mas ainda só vou com 9,3mm acumulados.


----------



## cardu (22 Jan 2009 às 18:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



Bgc disse:


> O que é uma "frente fria tipo Boris"?




boris foi o nome que aqui no forum desiganaram para aquela frente q deu neve em mts locais de portugal


----------



## Bgc (22 Jan 2009 às 18:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



cardu disse:


> boris foi o nome que aqui no forum desiganaram para aquela frente q deu neve em mts locais de portugal


----------



## cardu (22 Jan 2009 às 18:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



Bgc disse:


>





Não entendo a piada mas pronto!!!

Afinal o que é que vem aí no domingo e segunda??

Neve em Bragança??

Ahhhhhhh até parece que em bragança nunca viram neve na vida


----------



## amarusp (22 Jan 2009 às 18:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Chuva moderada durante todo o dia, o pluviómetro marca 34,54 mm, sendo  o acumulado do mês de 187 mm, a continuar assim a seca moderada que atravessamos irá acabar!
Temperatura de: 9,7ºC


----------



## Bgc (22 Jan 2009 às 18:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



cardu disse:


> Não entendo a piada mas pronto!!!
> 
> Afinal o que é que vem aí no domingo e segunda??
> 
> ...



Não vou tentar explicar, já percebi que seria infrutífero. 

Provavelmente, haverá nova queda de neve por Bragança. Mas a depressão bem cavada ao largo das costas espanhola e francesa será um evento bem mais interessante de seguir, por agora.


----------



## AnDré (22 Jan 2009 às 18:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



cardu disse:


> boris foi o nome que aqui no forum desiganaram para aquela frente q deu neve em mts locais de portugal



*Cardu*, aqui no fórum, para que seja mais fácil memorizar eventos meteorológicos, são atribuídos nomes a depressões que atravessam o nosso território, cuja intensidade é moderada e susceptível à ocorrência de fenómenos extremos.
Tal como é feito com os furacões, ou com as depressões que atravessam a Europa, sendo estas últimas nomeadas pela universidade de Berlim.

Passa pelos tópicos que indico em baixo e terás uma ideia melhor daquilo que falo: 

Nomear depressões 2009
O mesmo já foi feito em 2008:  Nomear Depressões


----------



## cardu (22 Jan 2009 às 19:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



Bgc disse:


> Não vou tentar explicar, já percebi que seria infrutífero.
> 
> Provavelmente, haverá nova queda de neve por Bragança. Mas a depressão bem cavada ao largo das costas espanhola e francesa será um evento bem mais interessante de seguir, por agora.




isso não chega ca!!!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Jan 2009 às 19:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Boa Noite

Por aqui a Chuva miudinha ainda continua a cair, T.Actual: 15.2ºC:hehe


----------



## Skizzo (22 Jan 2009 às 19:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Boa tarde. Por aqui esteve um dia de nevoeiro intenso e persistente, como já não via há muito tempo. 
A mínima foi de 10,7ºC, a máxima foi de 13,8ºC. A esta hora, estou com 13,7ºC, o que mostra o quão estável esta está.


----------



## miguel (22 Jan 2009 às 19:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



cardu disse:


> isso não chega ca!!!



Nem queiras que chegue


----------



## Bgc (22 Jan 2009 às 19:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



cardu disse:


> isso não chega ca!!!



ai cardu, cardu...


----------



## cardu (22 Jan 2009 às 19:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



Bgc disse:


> ai cardu, cardu...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jan 2009 às 19:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Boas noiteschuva já lá vão umas horas sem vê-la  céu muito nublado com muita humidade no ar e algum vento de SW mais nada.

Dados actuais 12.8ºc pressão 1015.1hpa e 92%hr até ao momento 3.0mm.


----------



## DMartins (22 Jan 2009 às 19:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Intensifica-se agora a chuva e o vento....


----------



## ruiadam (22 Jan 2009 às 19:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



DMartins disse:


> Intensifica-se agora a chuva e o vento....



Por aqui o vento intensificou-se bastante na última meia hora, mas quanto a chuva, nem vê-la está tudo sequinho.


----------



## DMartins (22 Jan 2009 às 19:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



ruiadam disse:


> Por aqui o vento intensificou-se bastante na última meia hora, mas quanto a chuva, nem vê-la está tudo sequinho.



Aqui chove à mais de 24h non stop. Mas agora sentem-se rajadas um pouco mais fortes, e gotas muito maiores que a "morrinha"... E certinhas.


----------



## ruiadam (22 Jan 2009 às 19:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



DMartins disse:


> Aqui chove à mais de 24h non stop. Mas agora sentem-se rajadas um pouco mais fortes, e gotas muito maiores que a "morrinha"... E certinhas.



Aqui pela Guarda desde o inicio do dia de hoje não choveu mais de 5 mm acumuladosuma tristeza...


----------



## C.R (22 Jan 2009 às 19:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Bem, por acaso até estava interessado m comprar um termómetro digital como fez o André, mas o que acontece é que não tenho como o comprar.
Não tenho como ir ao Lidl!! Lol.
Neste caso era bom se vendessem pela internet!... Paciencia, n faz mal...
No entanto, por aqui o vento sopra fraco a moderado e por vezes com rajadas, quanto à chuva, esta continua a cair de forma muito envergonhada...


----------



## criz0r (22 Jan 2009 às 19:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Boas noites..por aqui um dia especialmente caracterizado pela Chuva e vento forte e temperaturas amenas..a destacar a intensidade do vento que aumentou um pouco desde as 17h. Por agora continua a chuva fraca e vento forte com rajadas, temperatura nos 13,8ºC .


----------



## ecobcg (22 Jan 2009 às 19:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Hoje acumulei uns míseros 9mm de chuva!!!
Apesar de chover durante praticamente todo o dia (chuva fraca) não acumulou mais que isso.

Parece que aqui ao Algarve apenas chegam os chuviscos que não cairam no resto do pais!!!
Venham de lá as entradas de SE ou SW, que sempre trazem mais chuva para aqui!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jan 2009 às 19:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Por aqui o vento tambem já vai soprando forte com rajadas com a temperatura na mesma 12.8ºc.


----------



## LuisFilipe (22 Jan 2009 às 20:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Alguem que perceba do assunto, sabe quando é que a ondulação vai baixar e estabilizar?


----------



## ruiadam (22 Jan 2009 às 20:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Parece que vamos ter animação durante a noite por aquiA «Carla» vai para a night


----------



## Lousano (22 Jan 2009 às 20:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Por aqui continua exactamente como há muitas horas atrás.

Chuva fraca, vento moderado, 14,3º, denotando que os terrenos já não conseguem absorver mais chuva.


----------



## Lightning (22 Jan 2009 às 20:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Também por aqui continuação de vento forte com rajadas. O céu está muito nublado mas de momento não chove.


----------



## Silknet (22 Jan 2009 às 20:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Ora boa noite a todos e Viseu reporta uns chuviscos muito chatos. muita névoa e uns tépidos e aborrecidos 11ºC...
Pressão estável nos 1017!

Para quem ainda não jantou, bom apetite! Eu vou agora!

Silknet


----------



## ac_cernax (22 Jan 2009 às 20:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Mas nao passa de chuva fraca!? Está a acumular bem, tantas horas sem parar. Mas nao ha possibilidade de chuva forte para a parte sul da beira baixa? Animaçao, precisa-se!


----------



## Gilmet (22 Jan 2009 às 20:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

A _Morrinha_ continua, para variar, e levo *29,5mm* de Precipitação!

Temperatura a rondar os 14ºC
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 20,5 km/h de O (270º)


----------



## Silknet (22 Jan 2009 às 20:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Provavelmente já toda a gente o conhece  mas eu encontrei-o por acaso e deixo aqui o link para quem não conhece!

Pareceu-me bastante interessante e actualizado!

http://www.weather.ul.pt/

Silknet


----------



## ACalado (22 Jan 2009 às 20:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

por aqui bastante nevoeiro com alguma chuva temperatura de 10.8ºc, a cidade já teve 3 apagões em 30minutos  

pelos vistos este é o post numero 2000 

ate logo


----------



## pedrorod (22 Jan 2009 às 20:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Boa Noite!
Por aqui desde as 00h00 acumulei 16,8mm.
Este tem sido caracterizado por chuva constante, aliás já chove desde a manhã de ontem!
Hoje passei no rio aqui da zona e vai completamente cheio Amanhã meto fotos!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Jan 2009 às 20:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Por cá, chove fraco, mas vai rendendo.
Já tenho *9,2 mm* acumulados desde as 0h.


----------



## *Dave* (22 Jan 2009 às 20:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Não chove, mas há nevoeiro.

T: *11,7ºC* 
HR:* 95% - 100%*
P:* 1012,5mb/hPa*


----------



## João Soares (22 Jan 2009 às 20:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Morrinha e nevoeiro cerrado 

Temp: *12,7ºC*

Esta morrinha, já predomina à horas, sensivelmente a mais de 20horas, só que o pulviómetro mal recolhe a _maldita_ morrinha

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

EDIT: (20h53)

Finalmente chuva moderada


----------



## Brunomc (22 Jan 2009 às 20:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

por aqui tenho algum nevoeiro e tou com 13.5¤C

o vento está fraco


----------



## Met (22 Jan 2009 às 20:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Boa noite a todos!

Vi agora no telejornal da TVI que a baixa de Águeda está inundada pelo rio, que acumula água da chuva e do degelo da Serra do Caramulo!

Por Loures o vento, desde o final da tarde, tem soprado com mais força!


----------



## ac_cernax (22 Jan 2009 às 20:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Na tvi dixe agora que em Agueda ja ha risco de cheia. A tvi aumenta um bocado, mas fez reportagem em directo. as autoridades dizem que é so preciso a prevensao. principalmente com a mare cheia. Acho que foi +ou- isto, se nao alguem corrija por sff.


----------



## thunderboy (22 Jan 2009 às 20:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Já levo 19mm desde as 0h. Por enquanto  uma pequena brisa e chuva fraca/chuvisco.


----------



## *Dave* (22 Jan 2009 às 21:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

O vento está a ficar muito forte e o céu mantém-se muito nublado...

T: *11,5ºC*
HR. *95% - 100%*
P: *1012,5mb/hPa*


----------



## VerticalHorizon (22 Jan 2009 às 21:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Previsão do IM para domingo: "Tempo frio com períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros que serão de neve acima dos 700metros" ?... Já se avança cotas de 700metros com 4 dias de antecedÊncia? ...Um novo "Boris" a caminho?!


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Jan 2009 às 21:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Por aqui tudo na mesma pasmaceira
Só chuva desde ontem à tardinha...o vento idem! Vou ganhar musgo nos pés de tanta humidade que se entranha
De ontem às 23h até hoje às 18h tive 50,5 mm; a chuva entretanto nas últimas 2 horas aumentou e o vento também pelo que de manhã a conta estará um bocado inflacionada se isto continuar assim
Já não se pode andar à chuva! A gente molha-se...


----------



## José C (22 Jan 2009 às 21:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Ao longo do dia não se verificaram alterações significativas no estado do tempo. Esta humidade que persiste, se estivessem cerca de 25 ºC provavelmente seria insuportável…
São devaneios de sudoeste que exigem alguma paciência. Felizmente que nem sempre é assim porque como se sabe, boa parte do que vem desta direcção, não raro nos presenteia com cenas muito interessantes. Aguardemos portanto!
15 ºC, chuviscos, vento fraco…, enfim, hajam cenas mais interessantes para os nossos olhos devoradores de acção!


----------



## VerticalHorizon (22 Jan 2009 às 21:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



Aristocrata disse:


> Por aqui tudo na mesma pasmaceira
> Só chuva desde ontem à tardinha...o vento idem! Vou ganhar musgo nos pés de tanta humidade que se entranha
> De ontem às 23h até hoje às 18h tive 50,5 mm; a chuva entretanto nas últimas 2 horas aumentou e o vento também pelo que de manhã a conta estará um bocado inflacionada se isto continuar assim
> Já não se pode andar à chuva! A gente molha-se...



Idem aspas!!


----------



## *Dave* (22 Jan 2009 às 21:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

V. Vento: *11,3km/h*

Vento ganha intensidade...


----------



## *Dave* (22 Jan 2009 às 21:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

V. vento: *11,7 km/h*

V. méd. vento (últimos 7min): *7,4km/h*


----------



## miguel (22 Jan 2009 às 21:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Por aqui chuvisco todo o dia sem parar nunca e agora la vai caindo  acumulei desde as 00h apenas 6,3mm, a máxima foi de 15,3ºC...

Agora sigo com os chuviscos e 14,9ºC o vento é fraco a moderado.


----------



## ct5iul (22 Jan 2009 às 21:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO
BOA NOITE
 SIGO COM 13.7ºC e 17.5mm a pressão esta em 1017hpa neste momento vai pingando e há muito nevoeiro hoje a ponte 25 de Abril não se vê fica aqui umas fotos


----------



## *Dave* (22 Jan 2009 às 21:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

V. méd. vento (últimos 10min): *8,12km/h*


----------



## Brunomc (22 Jan 2009 às 21:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

chuvisca fraco por aqui e tá nevoeiro..tou com 13.5¤C ainda


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Jan 2009 às 21:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Já vou com *9,4 mm*.


----------



## Snow (22 Jan 2009 às 21:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Por aqui chve, chove, chove que até chateia.

De forma constante e aborrecida.

6,2 mm acumulados.

Que venha neve, que é disso que o meu povo gosta.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Jan 2009 às 21:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Neste momento, a Temperatura ronda os *14ºC* (Sendo que a estação regista 55,5ºC)

A Chuva cai Fraca, e mantenho os 29,5mm
Vento a 21,2 km/h
Pressão a 1020 hPa


----------



## *Dave* (22 Jan 2009 às 21:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



*Dave* disse:


> V. méd. vento (últimos 10min): *8,12km/h*



Peço desculpa, mas houve um erro nos cálculos.

Neste momento:

V. vento: *26km/h*


----------



## *Dave* (22 Jan 2009 às 21:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Rajada: *36,8km/h*

Nova rajada: *47km/h*


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Jan 2009 às 21:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Mais do mesmo...
Nem pára de chover, nem a chuva aumenta de intensidade e interesse...
Quanto à temperatura, morreu... nos 14.5ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Jan 2009 às 21:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Por aqui esta chuvinha ainda continua a cair, o vento está fraco e e ainda estão 15.2ºC e pressão de 1019hPa.


----------



## AnDré (22 Jan 2009 às 21:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Por aqui cheguei agora aos 10,0mm de morrinha e mais morrinha e mais morrinha.
Não parou um segundo que fosse durante toda a tarde. Ora mais intensa, ora menos intensa, mas sempre a morrinhar.

A temperatura está nos 13,5ºC.
A humidade no seu máximo.

O vento está fraco a moderado de OSO.


----------



## João Soares (22 Jan 2009 às 21:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

A chuva moderada deu lugar novamente à morrinha 

No entanto, ja acumulei *16mm*

Temp: *12,8ºC*


----------



## Rog (22 Jan 2009 às 21:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Boa noite,
Por cá na Madeira apenas a sombra da "Carla"  como podem ver na imagem de satélite os cirrustratus





Com uma corrente fraca de Oeste todo o dia na Madeira - influênciada por esta depressão, fez subir a temperatura por cá. A máxima foi aos 18ºC e a mínima nos 12ºC, o UV máximo 3.

Por agora ceu pouco nublado 
14ºC
1030hpa
e 94%HR


----------



## *Dave* (22 Jan 2009 às 21:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Nova rajada: *48,3km/h*


----------



## ruiadam (22 Jan 2009 às 21:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



Rog disse:


> Boa noite,
> Por cá na Madeira apenas a sombra da "Carla"  como podem ver na imagem de satélite os cirrustratus
> 
> Com uma corrente fraca de Oeste todo o dia na Madeira - influênciada por esta depressão, fez subir a temperatura por cá. A máxima foi aos 18ºC e a mínima nos 12ºC, o UV máximo 3.
> ...



Será que me consegues arranjar as médias de precipitação anual na cidade do Funchal nos anos de 2006 e 2007?


----------



## DMartins (22 Jan 2009 às 21:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Depois de quase um dia de morrinha, já a uns tempos que chove mais um bocadinho, por vezes com descargas jeitosas.

Como disse aí um colega, já se nota uma saturação dos solos. Se a chuva aperta mais um pouco, não sei como vai ser...

EDIT: Mais uma boa descarga...


----------



## bewild (22 Jan 2009 às 21:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Boa noite companheiros! Bem finalmente de regresso a casa. Em relação à Carla não estou muito dentro das informações devido à minha ausência mas presumo que apenas se trate de chuva e nada mais. 

Dados actuais:
T: 14,5ºC
HR: 98%
P: 1019 mb/hPa


----------



## GabKoost (22 Jan 2009 às 21:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Aqui, além de chover sem parar há mais de 24h e de o nevoeiro intenso permanecer a pairar há quase tanto tempo quanto isso, a intensidade da chuva aumentou consideravelmente na ultima meia hora!!

Alguém aqui do distrito de Braga tirou medidas à precipitação?? 

Deve ser qualquer coisa...


----------



## Lousano (22 Jan 2009 às 21:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Parou a chva fraca... e começou a moderada.

14,5º


----------



## thunderboy (22 Jan 2009 às 21:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Aumentou um pouco a intensidade da chuva assim como a do vento.


PS: já viram a referência do ESSL acerca das trombas de água no Porto.
http://www.essl.org/ESWD/


----------



## dgstorm (22 Jan 2009 às 21:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



GabKoost disse:


> Aqui, além de chover sem parar há mais de 24h e de o nevoeiro intenso permanecer a pairar há quase tanto tempo quanto isso, a intensidade da chuva aumentou consideravelmente na ultima meia hora!!
> 
> Alguém aqui do distrito de Braga tirou medidas à precipitação??
> 
> Deve ser qualquer coisa...



Por aqui sigo com 13.6ºC

Precipitação acumulada nas ultimas 24horas: 48.5mm


----------



## PedroAfonso (22 Jan 2009 às 21:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

A chuva está mais intensa do que durante a tarde: 13.4 mm acumulados.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jan 2009 às 22:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Boaspor aqui neste momento tambem vai caindo fraquinha com o vento moderado por vezes com 12.9ºc.


----------



## Rog (22 Jan 2009 às 22:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



ruiadam disse:


> Será que me consegues arranjar as médias de precipitação anual na cidade do Funchal nos anos de 2006 e 2007?



Boas ruiadam,
Infelizmente nao tenho as médias desses anos, a melhor forma de obteres esses dados é entrares em contacto com o IM por mail, telefone ou ires às instalações do IM.


----------



## João Soares (22 Jan 2009 às 22:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Voltou a chuva moderada durante 3 minutos, mas no entanto a morrinha voltou 

Temp: *12,7ºC*


----------



## jaca (22 Jan 2009 às 22:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

boa noite

temp 13.9º


chuva forte acompanhada de ventos
nao comsigo dar valores da quantidade de chuva porque tenho a estaçao avariada pode ser que para a semana ja tenha uma nova a funcionar


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Jan 2009 às 22:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Está um tempo espetacular lá fora, só é pena a temperatura estar tão alta.

Estou com 14.2ºC, nevoeiro e chuviscos


----------



## Lightning (22 Jan 2009 às 22:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Por agora chuva fraca e vento moderado com rajadas.


----------



## tugaafonso (22 Jan 2009 às 22:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

por cá...chuva cada vez mais intensa. A continuar a chover assim (já lá vão 24h non stop) as probabiidades de inundações são grandes.
Já agora, perpectivas para a noite de amanhã e que esperar do domingo?


----------



## amarusp (22 Jan 2009 às 22:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Voltou a chuva moderada atingindo os 40 mm, só este mês já cairam 187 mm.
A temperatura está nos 9,9ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Jan 2009 às 22:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



Lightning disse:


> Por agora chuva fraca e vento moderado com rajadas.



E 1020 hpa e 14.5ºC...


----------



## *Dave* (22 Jan 2009 às 22:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Rajada de *48,8km/h*

EDIT: nova rajada: *49,2km/h*


----------



## Thomar (22 Jan 2009 às 22:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



thunderboy disse:


> Aumentou um pouco a intensidade da chuva assim como a do vento.
> 
> 
> PS: já viram a referência do ESSL acerca das trombas de água no Porto.
> http://www.essl.org/ESWD/



Muito bem achado! E se repares bem, o post do site (http://www.skywarn.de/) pertence ao nosso compatriota *REMY* (uma apaixonado devoto pelos tornados e afins!!!)!


----------



## Acardoso (22 Jan 2009 às 22:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

boa noite malta...
por aqui continua uma chuva muito miudinha...o dia foi todo assim
nas ultimas 24h registei 27.9mm

sigo com:1013.6hpa
vento moderado de SW
temp:13.9º
humid:99%
na ultima hora registei 2.0mm
acabei de registar uma rajada de 49.3 km/h


----------



## Thomar (22 Jan 2009 às 22:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Aqui por Lisboa, o cenário é de chuva miudinha ou chuvisco, temperatura de +15.0ºC, e vento fraco.


----------



## *Dave* (22 Jan 2009 às 22:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Ambiente abafado, mas ventoso .

T: *11,7ºC*
HR:* 95%*
P: *1012,3mb/hPa*

V. vento: *33,5km/h*


----------



## miguel (22 Jan 2009 às 22:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Continua o chuvisco e acumulei até agora 7,4mm... temperatura actual de 15,1ºC quase a máxima que foi de 15,3ºC


----------



## AnDré (22 Jan 2009 às 22:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

O Noroeste bem encharcado:






Basicamente todo o Noroeste está assim: 






E eu aqui com 10,2mm acumulados desde as 0h.


----------



## *Dave* (22 Jan 2009 às 22:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

*Vento:*
últimos 5 min - *27,6km/h*


----------



## pedrorod (22 Jan 2009 às 22:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Bem por aqui é um dilúvio Não para de chover forte e de uma maneira constante á mais de 2 horas:
Total Acumulado é de 21,3mm.


----------



## *Dave* (22 Jan 2009 às 22:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Começou a chover com alguma intensidade, repentinamente.

T: *11,7ºC*
HR: *95% - 100%*

V. vento: *18,2km/h*


----------



## DMartins (22 Jan 2009 às 22:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



pedrorod disse:


> Bem por aqui é um dilúvio Não para de chover forte e de uma maneira constante á mais de 2 horas:
> Total Acumulado é de 21,3mm.



Bem, meus amigos, de 10 em 10 minutos cai cada chuvada... Nos intervalos chove certinho.
A continuar assim os riachos do costume no Centro começam a saltar fora. Com os solos saturados como estão...
Daqui só vejo as estradas carregadas de água a irem lá para baixo...
Já vi alertas no IM por menos...


----------



## dgstorm (22 Jan 2009 às 22:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



AnDré disse:


> O Noroeste bem encharcado:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mesmo... Levo 54.1mm


----------



## *Dave* (22 Jan 2009 às 22:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

O vento está a acalmar - *25,1km/h* - e a chuva entra...


----------



## GARFEL (22 Jan 2009 às 22:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

boa noite a todos
aqui na bela cidade templária de TOMAR  a chuva mais ao menos miudinha tem sido uma constante
o vento tem sido -0
e a temperatura no centro da cidade é de 15.5 
dá pra acreditar
parece primavera


----------



## *Dave* (22 Jan 2009 às 22:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Incrível, está tudo estável (T: *11,7ºC*  HR: *95%*   P: *1012,3mb/hPa*), excepto a velocidade do vento  - *25,2km/h*.

V. méd. vento (últimos 20 min): *24,2km/h*


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Jan 2009 às 22:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Bom, por aqui, a minha amiga "Carla" que é uma grande amiga, deixo aqui em Olhão 7 mm, em chuva miudinha durante a manhã até meio da tarde.


----------



## StormFairy (22 Jan 2009 às 23:08)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2009*

 Boas

Por aqui chuviscos, chuviscos e mais chuviscos...
Á tarde por volta das 3 entrou o nevoeiro, passei a ter chuviscos e nevoeiro.

Neste momento tenho chuviscos e corre um brisa moderada. Embora se sinta umas rajadas ocasionais, mas nada de especial.

Máxima do dia hoje foi de 15,1ºC neste momento vou com 15ºC


----------



## vegastar (22 Jan 2009 às 23:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Aqui pela Trofa hoje já acumulei 40mm. Nas últimas duas horas a chuva tem aumentado de intensidade, tendo registado 8mm nesse período de tempo.

A temperatura segue estável nos 13.7ºC.

Quanto ao vento, a minha rajada máxima foi de 36.7km/h (29.1km/h na última hora).


----------



## PedroAfonso (22 Jan 2009 às 23:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Boas! Por aqui está de Volta a chuva miudinha... 24 horas a chover.

13.6 mm acumulados
14.3ºC
Vento moderado de Oeste agora com 24.5 km/h

Até breve!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jan 2009 às 23:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Por aqui durante 30m ainda caiu um aguaceiro mais forte fez aumentar para 3.5mm agora passou novamente a fraca com 12.8ºc com vento moderado por vezes.

Até amanhã


----------



## *Dave* (22 Jan 2009 às 23:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Por hoje é tudo.

O vento continua a ter rajadas fortes e a velocidade média está altinha .

V. méd. vento (ultimos 34 min): *23,2km/h*


----------



## StormFairy (22 Jan 2009 às 23:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Dado curiosos desde as 15.00 Hrs mais ou menos que a HR estabilizou nos 96% . A temperatura encontra-se estacionada nos 15ºC dede as 21.00 Hrs.
Dá a sensação que parei no tempo.


----------



## miguel (22 Jan 2009 às 23:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Aqui tudo na mesma, chuvisco e temperatura estagnada nos 15,0ºC a humidade de 97% e a pressão de 1016hpa o vento é moderado 30,9km/h W


----------



## psm (22 Jan 2009 às 23:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Hoje ao chegar ao Estoril vindo de Lisboa, apanhei por todo o caminho chuva moderada a fraca e nevoeiro cerrado em Monsanto, e com vento de oeste moderado, e tempo bem ameno para epoca em que estamos.


----------



## brandas (22 Jan 2009 às 23:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



AnDré disse:


> Olá* brandas*! Bem-vindo ao fórum!
> 
> A temperatura que dizes, aparentemente está correctissima.
> Compara com os valores das duas últimas estações   do wunderground instaladas em Braga.
> ...



Obrigado AnDré pela resposta 

Ora, neste momento, sigo com 13,6º com chuva que não parou o dia todo!


----------



## Profetaa (22 Jan 2009 às 23:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Boa noite a todos

Na zona de Cantanhede,por agora quase nada de chuva ao contrario de todo o dia....mas o vento esse fas-se ouvir


----------



## Stinger (23 Jan 2009 às 00:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Por aqui nevoeiro cerrado com chuva miudinha batida a vento tambem


----------



## bewild (23 Jan 2009 às 00:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Dados actuais:
T: 14,3ºC
HR: 98%
P: 1018 mb/hPa

Nota: Temperatura mantém-se estagnada, na rua não sei se chove porque não posso ir ver mas possivelmente chove e a minha estação já assinala bom tempo.

Boas noites...


----------



## João Soares (23 Jan 2009 às 00:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Nevoeiro cerradissimo 
Temp: *12,9ºC*

Precipitaçao acumulada: *16,2mm*


----------



## PedroAfonso (23 Jan 2009 às 00:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

a chuva continua embora molha parvos. 13.9 foi a quantidade acumulada de precipitacao. Vamos ver o que o dia de hoje nos reserva-


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (23 Jan 2009 às 00:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

por aqui chove a meio gaz ..

qto ao vento foi subindo de intensidade sendo agora moderado a forte. + forte que moderada.. com rajadas ..

boa noite 
MOURA


----------



## bewild (23 Jan 2009 às 00:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

_Continente

Previsão para 6ª Feira, 23 de Janeiro de 2009

Céu muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva, que nas regiões a norte do sistema montanhoso
Montejunto-Estrela será por vezes forte.
Vento moderado (20 a 35 km/h) de sudoeste, tornando-se forte
(35 a 50 km/h) no litoral oeste para o fim do dia.
Nas terras altas, o vento soprará forte a muito forte (50 a 70 km/h)
de oeste, com rajadas que, para o fim do dia, podem chegar até
120 km/h.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas nas Regiões do Norte
e Centro.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.

ESTADO DO MAR:
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de oeste com 4 a 5 metros, aumentando para
6 a 7 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 13/14ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste com 1,5 a 2,5 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 15ºC

Fonte IM Instituto de Meteorologia, IP Portugal_

A previsão descritiva até parece agradável será que se confirma? Principalmente a parte das trovoadas!?


----------



## thunderboy (23 Jan 2009 às 00:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



bewild disse:


> _Continente
> 
> Previsão para 6ª Feira, 23 de Janeiro de 2009
> 
> ...



Há uma coisa intrigante.Quando na previsão diz *por vezes forte*, penso ser diferente do que dizer* podendo ser forte*.Ou seja, segundo o que consigo perceber a chuva forte vai marcar presença mas apenas por vezes e não ao acaso.


----------



## CMPunk (23 Jan 2009 às 00:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Boas pessoal!!

Bem isto agora tem havido muitos seguimentos de seguida, o que é bom para nós 

Mas isto até tem sido bem fraco, por menos aqui pela zona do Algarve está muito fraco, ontem quinta feira a precipitação não chegou a 2mm.

Já a tanto tempo que não vejo trovoadas nem grandes chuvadas, grandes saudades.

Pelo que vejo pelo satélite, ali pelo Norte de Espanha e França aquilo tem sido bem bom.

Enfim, vamos lá ver os próximos dias.


----------



## Minho (23 Jan 2009 às 00:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Por Melgaço este episódio está a render bem. Desde as 00 horas de ontem já registei 45mm 

A temperatura essa parece tropical comparada com as registadas nos últimos dias:  14.1ºC


----------



## actioman (23 Jan 2009 às 00:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Por aqui foi um dia de alguma chuva, mais intensa no período da manhã. O vento também se fez sentir ao longo do dia. Mas nada de destaque, um dia de Inverno normal. A temperatura sim foi bastante amena (demasiado para o meu gosto ), sempre a rondar os 13ºC. 
Neste momento chove e registo 13ºC.

Se o dia se pudesse resumir a uma imagem, seria esta :


----------



## profgeo (23 Jan 2009 às 00:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

boa noite pessoal, por aqui e como referiu o ROG   o dia foi bastante solarengo, um SOl quentinho aqui no funchal.
dia tipico de esplanada a ler o jornal e a beber um cafezinho nem Boris nem CArla, nos afectou por estas bandas!!!! temperatura maxima no funchal a rondar os 21graus


----------



## Henrique (23 Jan 2009 às 00:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

http://www.estofex.org/ 
Interessante, pena não mostrar nada para o resto de Portugal continental.
Hoje, o dia foi de nevoeiro com vento por vezes moderado, chuva miudinha com interrupções e a temperatura não teve uma amplitude superior a 1.5ºC, estando actualmente 13.1ºC. e 97% humidade.


----------



## NunoBrito (23 Jan 2009 às 01:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

*Boas, 
Por estes lados a chuva miudinha foi uma constante.
Andei durante o dia a fazer o percurso Parede - Cascais e nada se alterou.
Chuvinha com nevoeiro á mistura.
Está prevista uma ida á Serra da Estrela durante o fim de semana onde espero que caia neve.
Parece que vou ter a companhia do vento que vai fazer com que se sinta melhor o frio.
No Domingo regresso com fotos.*


----------



## João Soares (23 Jan 2009 às 01:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Nevoeiro cerrado e *12,9ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (23 Jan 2009 às 01:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Continuo com 13,8ºC, e maxima foi apenas de 14,0ºC, bem depois da "hora mais quente do dia".


----------



## Turista (23 Jan 2009 às 03:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Aqui por Peniche vai chovendo a bom ritmo. 
Sigo com 14ºC.
Abraços.


----------



## *Dave* (23 Jan 2009 às 07:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Tudo continua igual:

T: *11,6ºC*
HR:* 95% - 100%*


Rajada máxima durante a noite: *47,8km/h*


----------



## Gilmet (23 Jan 2009 às 07:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Bons Dias!

Por cá, noite de Morrinha constante! No entanto, não acumulei mais que *1,0mm*...

A Temperatura manteve-se estável... E neste momento ronda os 14ºC

Humidade nos 83%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 12,2 km/h de ONO (292º), com uma Rajada Máxima de *50,7 km/h*, pelas 4:37!


----------



## thunderboy (23 Jan 2009 às 07:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Bom dia, noite de chuva. Por agora já não chove, está céu muito nublado e o vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## Madragoa (23 Jan 2009 às 08:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Bom dia,centro de lisboa,Temp 16c.céu muito nublado ,e continua aquela chuvinha..toda a santa noite,alias já não via a chuver(miudinhuu claro...) tantas horas seguidas em lisboa ,já há uns anitos....é para matar saudades até logo,e bons registos


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Jan 2009 às 09:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Bom Dia

Por aqui toda a noite choveu mas sempre fraco, por agora o céu está muito nublado ( mas não chove), o vento sopra fraco e estão 15.2ºC.


----------



## jpmartins (23 Jan 2009 às 09:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Bom dia

Por aqui a noite rendeu somente 1.0mm. Neste momento céu muito nublado, as nuvens passam a velocidade incrível, o vento sopra moderado, o IM prevê rajadas até aos 100 km/h para o final do dia para estes lados .
Temp. actual 13.2ºC


----------



## DMartins (23 Jan 2009 às 09:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Impressionante.
36h sem parar de chover. Só com poucas interrupções irrisórias.


----------



## Dan (23 Jan 2009 às 09:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Bom dia

Por aqui chuva, vento forte e 11,4ºC.


----------



## Lightning (23 Jan 2009 às 09:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Boas

A noite foi marcada pela chuva fraca e pelo vento moderado.

Por agora não chove mas o céu está muito nublado e o vento sopra fraco a moderado.


----------



## vitamos (23 Jan 2009 às 09:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Depois da chuva insistente durante a noite o dia amanheceu com céu encoberto, vento fraco e ausência de chuva.


----------



## Teles (23 Jan 2009 às 09:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Bom dia por aqui não chove neste momento,vento fraco e muito quente e temperatura actual de 15.8ºC


----------



## ct5iul (23 Jan 2009 às 09:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO
BOM DIA


----------



## ruiadam (23 Jan 2009 às 09:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Bom dia

Aqui pela noite o vento esteve a soprar bastante forte, mas sem provocar danos materiais, a chuva foi fraca e continua a ser muito fraca.
Pelo que vi as previsões do IM apontam para neve já amanhã acima dos 900 m, mas para isso a temperatura deverá descer em flecha durante o dia de hoje e principalmente à noite, neste momento andamos pelos 10ºC.


----------



## Acardoso (23 Jan 2009 às 09:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Bom dia pessoal...

Temp. Min.: 13.6º (ate da vontade de rir )

Nesta altura registo:

Pressão: 1014.0hpa
Vento forte moderado de NNW
Nas ultimas 24h  5.1mm
Temp.: 14.2º
Humid.: 98%

Para já não chove mas o céu esta muito nublado...vamos lá ver o que dá...


----------



## Jota 21 (23 Jan 2009 às 10:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



ct5iul disse:


> LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO
> BOM DIA



 Bom dia! Gosto bastante das informações constantes deste painel. Esta estação não está on-line noutro sitio qualquer sem ser aqui no Meteo.pt?

 Sintra 9:00h - Céu muito nublado, 14ºc, algum vento, ameaça de chuva.
 Caxias 10:00 - Céu muito nublado, 15ºc, algum vento, ameaça de chuva.

 A Baixa Pressão que vai surgir no norte de Espanha, Golfo da Biscaia, vai
provocar algo de anormal no nosso país ou só alguma chuva e algum vento?


----------



## stormy (23 Jan 2009 às 10:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

noite quente ventosa ev chuvosa em arruda, em lisboa campo grande agora vento moderado e ceu encoberto boas


----------



## Snifa (23 Jan 2009 às 10:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



> A Baixa Pressão que vai surgir no norte de Espanha, Golfo da Biscaia, vai
> provocar algo de anormal no nosso país ou só alguma chuva e algum vento?



Penso que ventos a rondar os 100km/h a partir da tarde de hoje não é muito normal...
Em relação á chuva ele poderá cair com intensidade forte  durante a passagem da frente..

Ondulação forte na costa ocidental.

Como já disse noutro tópico , acho que se está a subestimar de certa maneira esta depressão...( cá em Portugal pois em Espanha já há alertas vermelhos para a Galiza e aqui nem ao Laranja chega...) a ver vamos...


----------



## Acardoso (23 Jan 2009 às 10:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Bem por aqui já chove...é aquela chuva muito miudinha...


----------



## Snifa (23 Jan 2009 às 10:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

O vento está a aumentar... acabo de registar uma rajada de 60 km /h direcção SW....

Mantem-se  aquele nevoeiro e chuva fraca mas persistente.


----------



## João Soares (23 Jan 2009 às 10:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

O Nevoeiro ainda persiste, e com ele a morrinha
que me fez acumular *0,5mm*

Temp: *12,7ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jan 2009 às 10:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Hoje irá ser um dia grandioso para o norte e centro  essencialmente por parte do vento a chuva forte tambem marcará presença  vamos lá ver no que isto vai dar, penso que em breve o IM irá agravar os alertas devido ao vento e chuva.


----------



## jpmartins (23 Jan 2009 às 10:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Concordo os alertas deverão ser mudados a qualquer momento. Neste momento chove, vento moderado.
Mas que grande Inverno


----------



## Lousano (23 Jan 2009 às 11:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Por aqui 14,5º, chuvisco e vento moderado.


----------



## jpmartins (23 Jan 2009 às 11:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Águeda já tem estradas cortadas, debaixo de água. É o problema do costume quando chove alguns dias seguidos.


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Jan 2009 às 11:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

A "carla" tem sido amiga do ambiente e inimiga da seca que se fazia sentir
Sigo, para não variar com vento moderado de W-SW e chuva moderada persistente desde há cerca de 36h (se parou foi por muito breves momentos enquanto dormi.
Como não tenho estação automática faço o trabalho "à mão"
Por isso medi agora às 11h a precipitação acumulada desde ontem às 18h: foram só 55,5 mm de chuva.
Desde as 23 h de 21\01 já levo acumulados 106 mm


----------



## Acardoso (23 Jan 2009 às 11:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Já chove com mais intensidade...a pressão continua descer, 1013.3hpa
O vento esta moderado de W.
A temperatura desceu ligeiramente, 14.0º.


----------



## Lousano (23 Jan 2009 às 11:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



jpmartins disse:


> Águeda já tem estradas cortadas, debaixo de água. É o problema do costume quando chove alguns dias seguidos.



Mas isso denota os problemas que tem Águeda, não por que tenha ainda existido uma precipitação extremamente elevada.


----------



## jpmartins (23 Jan 2009 às 11:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



Lousano disse:


> Mas isso denota os problemas que tem Águeda, não por que tenha ainda existido uma precipitação extremamente elevada.



Exactamente.
Por aqui continua a chover.
Temp actual 13.8ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jan 2009 às 11:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Por aqui o vento vai aumentando de intensidade, já tive 56 km/h a humidade já começou a descer e a temperatura está nos 14.8ºC.


----------



## tugaafonso (23 Jan 2009 às 11:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Acabei de ver no site do inm de espanha, as previsões para esta noite, na zona da galiza. VENTOS DE 150 KM/H!!!! Atendendo à proximidade, parece-me que por cá, na zona norte, a noite vai ser muito animada. Que inverno este!
Por cá sigo com chuva... Já são quase 48hora non stop!


----------



## ct5iul (23 Jan 2009 às 11:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



Jota 21 disse:


> Bom dia! Gosto bastante das informações constantes deste painel. Esta estação não está on-line noutro sitio qualquer sem ser aqui no Meteo.pt?
> 
> Sintra 9:00h - Céu muito nublado, 14ºc, algum vento, ameaça de chuva.
> Caxias 10:00 - Céu muito nublado, 15ºc, algum vento, ameaça de chuva.
> ...



Bom dia Tambem gostava de ter a minha estaçao sempre on-line mas a internet que tenho em casa nao e minha tenho uma antena de wireless rotativa em cima do telhado  com 15db de ganho e por vezes vou buscar a net a outras redes wireless que tem o sinal aberto por esse motivo e que nao tenho a estaçao metereologica on-line nao me quero esticar pois ja tenho net a borlix a cerca de 5 anos  mas para quem e radio amador pode ter acesso aos dados metereologicos da minha estaçao via APRS  (Automatic Position Reporting System) a estaçao esta a enviar dados metereologicos via radio na frequençia dos 144.800mhz para todo mundo.

Neste momento sigo com 15.3º ceu nublado sem chuva


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Jan 2009 às 11:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

BOm dia companheiros...
Por Lisboa, e embora no serviço não tenha acesso às temperaturas, creio estarem cerca de 15ºC.
O céu está muito nublado, caindo uma morrinha de vez em quando.
Hoje de manhã apanhei ainda aguaceiros moderados a caminho de Lx...
Vamos ver como se desenvolve a Carla para hoje à tarde e noite...


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Jan 2009 às 12:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Ó "carla" vá lá...deixa um pouco de neve por aqui! Não queremos vento, chuva, trovoadas...só queremos é neve!!!
Vá lá "carla" ajuda que aqui o fórum sem a neve é pouco entusiasmante, pouca gente anda por aqui.
Bem se não nos dás neve dá-nos vento, chuva e trovoada fartas que o pessoal não se importa.
Estamos todos em "stand-by" para o final da tarde


----------



## ruiadam (23 Jan 2009 às 12:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



Lousano disse:


> Mas isso denota os problemas que tem Águeda, não por que tenha ainda existido uma precipitação extremamente elevada.



É efectivamente um problema que não sendo de fácil resolução poderia ser minimizado utilizando alguns sistemas de drenagem de simples aplicação que já existem no mercado, mas que não são utilizados ainda em Portugal ou por falta de conhecimento ou por falta de vontade. Estou-me a referir a sistemas de drenagem subterrânea que permitem "armazenar" a água no subsolo em vez de a ver acumular à superfície. Para além de evitar as cheias, estaremos também a evitar que a água doce recolhida e gradualmente infiltrada no terreno se perca rápidamente no mar, ou seja, alimentamos os lençois freáticos, aumentando assim a quantidade de água fácilmente potabilizável.
Já trabalhei numa empresa que comercializa estes produtos daí a explicação pormenorizada, mas seria assunto para um tópico à parte.


----------



## rogers (23 Jan 2009 às 12:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Chuvinha, por vezes forte a já 24h. 12ºC


----------



## bewild (23 Jan 2009 às 12:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Bom dia companheiros! Bem vamos ver o que a nossa amiga Carla nos vai trazer para hoje, neste momento já se faz sentir o vento a chuva forte é que nem por isso mas pela descrição do IM só para o final da tarde é que irá se sentir estas situações.

Dados actuais:
T: 15,9ºC
HR: 86%
P: 1017mb/hPa


----------



## Rog (23 Jan 2009 às 12:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Esta "Carla" decididamente não quer nada com as ilhas, nem chuva, nem vento.. nada... 
Vou com 16,1ºC e ceu nublado

Um apanhado gráfico e ranking da precipitação nas ultimas horas nas Penhas Douradas:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jan 2009 às 12:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Boas tardes,por aqui continua tudo na mesma céu muito nublado e vento por vezes com rajadas de SW/S  e precipitação desta noite 1.5mm com 13.1ºc.

Chuva não há


----------



## ruiadam (23 Jan 2009 às 12:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

O IM está neste preciso momento a actualizar os alertas, veremos dentro de breves momentos o que mudou.
Para quem se interessa pelo assunto do controlo de cheias poderá obter informação adicional no seguinte link:

http://content.yudu.com/Library/A11x3n/Sistemasdedrenagem


----------



## Jota 21 (23 Jan 2009 às 12:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



ct5iul disse:


> Bom dia Tambem gostava de ter a minha estaçao sempre on-line mas a internet que tenho em casa nao e minha tenho uma antena de wireless rotativa em cima do telhado  com 15db de ganho e por vezes vou buscar a net a outras redes wireless que tem o sinal aberto por esse motivo e que nao tenho a estaçao metereologica on-line nao me quero esticar pois ja tenho net a borlix a cerca de 5 anos  mas para quem e radio amador pode ter acesso aos dados metereologicos da minha estaçao via APRS  (Automatic Position Reporting System) a estaçao esta a enviar dados metereologicos via radio na frequençia dos 144.800mhz para todo mundo.
> 
> Neste momento sigo com 15.3º ceu nublado sem chuva



Obrigado pelo esclarecimento


----------



## João Soares (23 Jan 2009 às 12:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Este tempo dá 
Nevoeiro cerrado, e agora nada de morrinha, nem de chuva
O Vento e fraco
A temperatura é de *13,1ºC*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Jan 2009 às 13:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Por aqui já não chove desde das 9:00 da manhã, neste momento o céu está muito nublado o vento sopra fraco a Humidade é de 98% e a pressão é de 1017.5hPa.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jan 2009 às 13:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

A pressão, o vento, as nuvens, a humidade já se está tudo a resentir  o cozinhado começou  ela tá a chegar, preparem-se


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Jan 2009 às 13:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Eis que neste momento está a começar a choviscar.


----------



## AnDré (23 Jan 2009 às 13:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Boa tarde!

Por aqui o vento vai soprando moderado de OSO, sendo que por vezes forte.
Mas nada de anormal por aqui.

A temperatura está nuns amenos 16,1ºC.

A precipitação acumulada desde as 0h é de 1,1mm.


----------



## Estela (23 Jan 2009 às 13:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Boas,
Por aqui está como ontem nevoeiro e chuva miudinha.


----------



## Skizzo (23 Jan 2009 às 13:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

por aqui, a mínima foi de 13,1ºC. A temperatura actual é de 13,8ºC. Continua o nevoeiro.


----------



## Lousano (23 Jan 2009 às 13:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



ruiadam disse:


> É efectivamente um problema que não sendo de fácil resolução poderia ser minimizado utilizando alguns sistemas de drenagem de simples aplicação que já existem no mercado, mas que não são utilizados ainda em Portugal ou por falta de conhecimento ou por falta de vontade. Estou-me a referir a sistemas de drenagem subterrânea que permitem "armazenar" a água no subsolo em vez de a ver acumular à superfície. Para além de evitar as cheias, estaremos também a evitar que a água doce recolhida e gradualmente infiltrada no terreno se perca rápidamente no mar, ou seja, alimentamos os lençois freáticos, aumentando assim a quantidade de água fácilmente potabilizável.
> Já trabalhei numa empresa que comercializa estes produtos daí a explicação pormenorizada, mas seria assunto para um tópico à parte.



São de facto soluções interressantes para cidades com problemas de escoamento de torrentes de chuva forte, como ainda há uns meses aconteceu em Lisboa e Albufeira.


----------



## brandas (23 Jan 2009 às 13:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Sigo com 13,8º. Muito vento  e uma boa acumulação de chuva


----------



## João Soares (23 Jan 2009 às 13:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



Skizzo disse:


> por aqui, a *mínima foi de 13,1ºC*. A temperatura actual é de 13,8ºC. Continua o nevoeiro.



A máxima aqui tá a ser a tua minima

Nevoeiro cerrado e morrrinha

Temp actual e maxima: *13,1ºC*


----------



## Vince (23 Jan 2009 às 13:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

A ciclogenese em imagens:


----------



## storm (23 Jan 2009 às 13:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Boas,
Manha calma, sem chuva mas com vento fraco acompanhado de rajadas moderadas.
Temperatura actual: 16.3ºC

Muito boas imagens da ciclogenese


----------



## jpmartins (23 Jan 2009 às 13:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Por aqui continua o chuvisco, as rajadas andam na casa dos 40km/h, sendo até agora a rajada max. de 46.3 km/h.


----------



## ct5iul (23 Jan 2009 às 13:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO
BOA TARDE 
O VENTO POR AQUI ESTA A AUMENTAR A "CARLA" E O QUE ESTA A DAR VAMOS VER O QUE VAI DAR


----------



## iceworld (23 Jan 2009 às 13:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Por aqui seguimos com algum vento, 14º de temp., e a chuva persistente que teve início há cerca de 37 horas atrás, parece agora querer aumentar de intensidade.

O IM refere para amanhã uma cota de 900 metros e coloca cidades como Vila Real e Viseu com queda de neve, tal como o fazem para Domingo descendo a cota para os 600 metros.
Será que não sabem a que cota ficam estas cidades?
Mesmo com alguma margem de erro...julgo que para amanhã será muito difícil mesmo.


----------



## Acardoso (23 Jan 2009 às 13:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

O vento por aqui mantém-se moderado de W.
Continua a chover, vou com 6.1mm
A pressão continua a descer, vai nos 1011.2hpa
A temperatura vai nos 14.1º


----------



## criz0r (23 Jan 2009 às 14:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Boas tardes..por aqui depois de quase 48 horas a chover sem parar eis que recomeça agora a chuviscar acompanhada de vento moderado a forte com rajadas e temperatura nos 15,6ºC .


----------



## Acardoso (23 Jan 2009 às 14:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

a rajada máxima registada ate ao momento foi de 48km/h as 12.33h


----------



## Mago (23 Jan 2009 às 14:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Dia de Inverno por aqui
Chuva = 4mm
Vento de W nos 40km/h
temperatura nos 11,5ºC


----------



## kikofra (23 Jan 2009 às 14:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

por aqui a chuva e so molha tolos  a chuva a cair parece pó


----------



## mocha (23 Jan 2009 às 14:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

boas  por aqui ceu muito nublado, vento moderado, com algumas rajadas e sigo com 15ºC


----------



## *Dave* (23 Jan 2009 às 14:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Por aqui o vento está forte.

V. méd. vento (ultimas 5h 40min): *24,4km/h*
Rajada máxima: *50,1km/h*

T: *12,8ºC*
HR: *95% - 100%*
P: *1011,1mb/hPa*


----------



## ac_cernax (23 Jan 2009 às 14:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Por aqui continua a chuva miudinha, nao da para mais. A temperatura esta nos 13.5°C, temperatura min. e max, difenca de 1°C. O vento average esta nos 20.2km/h, a aumentar. Humidade nos 95% e a precipitacao nos 9.5mm desde as 0h. A pressao nos 1012hPa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Jan 2009 às 14:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Tarde sem chuva nem nevoeiro.
Céu apenas encoberto e *15,8 ºC*.
Acumulei, até agora, *0,4 mm* desde as 0h.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Jan 2009 às 14:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Ora Muito Boas Tardes!

Manhã de Céu Encoberto, e curtos periodos de Chuvisco! Mantenho os 1,0mm!
A Temperatura está altinha, rondando os 15ºC

Humidade nos 84%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 24,1 km/h de OSO (248º)


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jan 2009 às 14:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Boas, por aqui, está um vendaval desde de ontem à noite, vento moderado a forte com rajadas a rondar os 60 km/h, nada de chuva e céu nublado


----------



## F_R (23 Jan 2009 às 14:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



Angelstorm disse:


> F_R e Rufer, disseram-me que ontem chegou a nevar na zona de Abrantes.
> Podem confirmar ?



Eu pessoalmente não vi nada nem ouvi ninguém falar disso


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jan 2009 às 14:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Por aqui continua tudo igual céu muito nublado e vento moderado a forte de SW com 13.3ºc e não há maneira chegar cá abaixo

Até logo,quase de FS


----------



## *Dave* (23 Jan 2009 às 14:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

V. vento: *26,3km/h*

Tudo o resto está estável.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jan 2009 às 14:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

*Espanha*: Alerta vermelho por temporal na costa cantábrica; previsão de rajadas de vento na ordem dos 150 Km/h. A Coruna e Lugo já decretaram o encerramento de todas as escolas. No País Basco tomam-se medidas também face à chegada do "ciclone".

Penso que, para Portugal, a situação irá ser mais preocupante nas regiões do norte entre as 17h00/18h00 e as 02h00/03h00.


----------



## AnDré (23 Jan 2009 às 14:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

No site beachcam.pt, dá para ver bem a agitação do mar, assim como o vento que sopra forte.

Webcam da Ericeira

-----------------

Por aqui o vento vai soprando moderado a forte, e já com algumas rajadas.
15,2ºC e 85% de humiadade relativa.


----------



## C.R (23 Jan 2009 às 14:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Boas... Por aqui temos de tudo, temos sol, temos nuvens temos muito vento e temos chuviscos, ou melhor pinguitas!... N ha mais?  A chuva e as trovoadas? Onde andam?? Sera que vem mesmo? Lol.


----------



## *Dave* (23 Jan 2009 às 14:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Muito nublado com alguns chuviscos.

T:* 12,9ºC*
HR: *95% - 100%*
P: *1010,8mb/hPa*

V. Vento: *22,2km/h*


----------



## DMartins (23 Jan 2009 às 14:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Chove há 2 dias sem parar.
Agora o Vento fez questão de aparecer também, com rajadas moderadas a fortes.
Rico dia de inverno.
Está a piorar...


----------



## *Dave* (23 Jan 2009 às 14:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Continua muito nublado para Sul e Norte (parece que se vai uma nuvem contra a outra ). De Oeste está a querer clarear.


T: *13,0ºC*
HR: *95% - 100%*
P:* 1010,8mb/hPa
*
V. Vento:* 22,4km/h*


----------



## João Soares (23 Jan 2009 às 15:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Chuva fraca e nevoeiro cerrado

Ainda só acumulei *1,0mm*

Temp: *13.0ºC*


----------



## *Dave* (23 Jan 2009 às 15:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

A velocidade do vento caiu para os *15km/h*.

O céu está a voltar a escurecer.

T: *13,2ºC*
HR: *95% - !00%*
P: *1010,8mb/hPa*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Jan 2009 às 15:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

A 10 km de Moscavide, relato céu encoberto e sem chuviscos.
Saí de Moscavide com alguns chuviscos, que entretanto pararam.

Com a estação online, posso adiantar que por Moscavide estão *15,6 ºC* e *84 %* de humidade relativa.


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Jan 2009 às 15:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Finalmente em casa, posso informar que o céu se encontra muito nublado, não chovendo, de momento, e já há algum tempo, pois as estradas até já secaram.
Sigo com 16.3ºC, e 1018hpa.
A máxima do ano já foi batida hoje com 17.6ºC


----------



## Lightning (23 Jan 2009 às 15:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Céu a escurecer e vento moderado a forte com rajadas. 

Pelos vistos aproxima-se chuva, de novo.


----------



## *Dave* (23 Jan 2009 às 15:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Continua tudo muito nublado...

T: *13,1ºC*
HR: *95% - 100%*
P: *1009,6mb/hPa*

V. v.:* 21,9km/h*


----------



## Gongas (23 Jan 2009 às 15:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

depois de uma manha de chuva miudinha, uma pequena paragem e eis que regressa. pouco vento por enquanto.


----------



## *Dave* (23 Jan 2009 às 15:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Rajada:* 35,3km/h*


----------



## F_R (23 Jan 2009 às 15:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Boas pessoal

Por cá dia bastante nublado mas até ao momento sem chover.
Estão 15.3ºC

O vento é que se está a começar a fazer ouvir.
Mas até ao momento a rajada máxima ainda só foi de 37.0 km/h


----------



## Lousano (23 Jan 2009 às 15:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Por aqui continua a chuva fraca, 14,6º e vento moderado com rajadas fortes.


----------



## ruiadam (23 Jan 2009 às 15:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Sem querer estar a frustar as expectativas de algumas das pessoas que frequentam o fórum, quero só dar conta da minha experiência como residente na cidade da Guarda à cerca de 17 anos. A Guarda foi á uns anos atrás uma cidade onde era frequente a queda de neve e em quantidades muito superiores às actuais. Eu assisti à alteração gradual do clima e algumas delas foram provocadas pelo Homem com a sua intervenção na natureza. Logo à partida a desflorestação provocada por anos de incêndios constantes, a não reposição da mancha verde na região, a construção de uma barragem e o impacto que a albufeira acabou por provocar em termos de clima, foram alguns dos factores que vieram a alterar decisivamente o clima na cidade da Guarda.
Por isso mesmo tenho consciência que a questão das cotas de 400, 500 ou 800 metros pouca eficácia de previsão poderão ter, pois o que conta são uma série de factores que só em determinadas alturas se conjugam para um nevão à maneira.
Tive oportunidade de à 3 anos produzir em conjunto com mais 2 pessoas aqui da Guarda, uma curta-metragem apelidada de "Branco ausente" que simula uma espécie de força "oculta" que evita que a neve visite com frequência a cidade da Guarda. 
Espero sinceramente que este ano,  (tendo em conta este princípio espectacular) possa proporcionar bons nevões um pouco por todo o país.


----------



## StormFairy (23 Jan 2009 às 15:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Por aqui céu nublado, parece ameaçar chuva.

Temperatura 15,8ºC já com tendência a descer.

HR em subida 89%

É evidente o aumento da velocidade do vento ao longo do dia de hoje, dando uma olhadela á estação do HOTSPOT que fica a 4,7 Km da minha casa, tenho vindo a observar que as rajadas têm sido mais frequentes agora de tarde, tendo já registado ás 15.48 Hrs uma rajada de 54,7 Km ....


----------



## ruiadam (23 Jan 2009 às 15:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Já me esquecia...

Temp: 9,6ºC
HR: 100%
V. Vento: 54 km/h


----------



## *Dave* (23 Jan 2009 às 15:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

V. med. vento (ultimas 7h 20min): *22,4km/h*


----------



## *Dave* (23 Jan 2009 às 16:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

T:* 13,2ºC*
HR: *93%* (a cair)

V. vento:* 28,8km/h*


----------



## tugaafonso (23 Jan 2009 às 16:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

por cá a chuva segue há mais de 48h0ras non stop.
O vento começa a soprar mais forte.
Estou curioso para ver o que nos reserva esta noite e o domingo pode tb ser um dia interessante cá no norte. Acham que poderei ter sorte num ventinho porreior esta noite e uma nevizita no domingo/segunda!


----------



## *Dave* (23 Jan 2009 às 16:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

O Sol já brilha... mas o lado S e SE está muito nublado.

T: *13,2ºC*
HR: *86%*
P: *1009,3mb/hPa*

V. v.: *23,7km/h*

EDIT: rajada de *41,3km/h*


----------



## ct5iul (23 Jan 2009 às 16:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO
BOA TARDE 
COMEÇOU A CHUVISCAR POR AQUI E O CÉU ESTA A FICAR MUITO NUBLADO FICA UMA FOTO DO LOCAL VIRADO PARA SUESTE


----------



## ajrebelo (23 Jan 2009 às 16:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

boas

14.4ºc, vento moderado, está neste momento a chegar a chuva  

abraços


----------



## Henrique (23 Jan 2009 às 16:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Nas ultimas duas horas houve um aumento gradual do vento e da intensidade das rajadas. Desde as 3:00h que não cai uma gota. Espero que começe a cair em breve.
Temp: 13.7ºC
RH: 79%


----------



## *Dave* (23 Jan 2009 às 16:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

O céu ficou novamente nublado.

T:* 13,3ºC*
HR:* 84%*
V. v.: *25,7km/h*

Rajadas - Portugal - 22h


----------



## Fantkboy (23 Jan 2009 às 16:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



ct5iul disse:


> LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO
> BOA TARDE
> COMEÇOU A CHUVISCAR POR AQUI E O CÉU ESTA A FICAR MUITO NUBLADO FICA UMA FOTO DO LOCAL VIRADO PARA SUESTE



Mas que estaçao meteorologica!  O vento começa a intensificar, daqui a umas horas ainda mais! Vamos ver qual será a rajada maxima registada em cada regiao do norte e centro especialmente nas terras altas!  E já agora, e que nao será de descartar de todo, a precipitaçao acumulada que promete tambem ser interessante !


----------



## Fil (23 Jan 2009 às 16:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

A "Carla" tem sido muito pouco generosa por aqui, as nuvens passam a grande velocidade mas não largam nem uma pinga, parece que fica toda pelo litoral... Hoje levo apenas uns miseráveis 1,6 mm e o GFS previa chuva contínua todo o dia... O único que a "Carla" nos tem dado por aqui são temperaturas típicas de Abril/Maio.

Neste momento não cai nada e está um vento bastante intenso de W. A temperatura é de 12,4ºC, mínima de 10,9ºC e máxima de 13,3ºC.


----------



## *Dave* (23 Jan 2009 às 16:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

V. vento (últimos 10min): *21,76km/h*

T: *13,2ºC*
HR: *79%* (é só descer )


----------



## Vince (23 Jan 2009 às 16:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Mais uma animação


----------



## Lightning (23 Jan 2009 às 17:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Céu muito nublado. Não chove.

Também por aqui o vento tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## PedroAfonso (23 Jan 2009 às 17:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

boas por aqui o dia esteve sempre nublado embora nunca tenha chovido. Destaque apenas para o vento que ao longo do dia tem vindo a aumentar de forma galopante. Agora as rajadas chegam a ser de 40 kmh. Vamos ver o que está reservado para a grande lisboa. Até logo!


----------



## stormy (23 Jan 2009 às 17:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

qui na louriceira tem estado uma tarde de muito vento e ceu encoberto por nuvens que estao a uma altitude de cerca de 400-450mts.
as proximas 24h prometem e o pos-frontal poderá trazer instabilidade e festa


----------



## mocha (23 Jan 2009 às 17:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

por aqui ja chuvisca


----------



## miguel (23 Jan 2009 às 17:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Boas
Primeiro quero desejar boa sorte aos nossos vizinhos Espanhóis que vão viver uma situação muito grave nas próximas horas, espero que os danos materiais sejam os menores possíveis sabendo que vão ser muitos e acima de tudo que as vitimas  mortais sejam mínimas, sabendo que muito provavelmente vão haver


----------



## miguel (23 Jan 2009 às 17:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Por aqui céu coberto e vento moderado, desde as 00h registei apenas 1,1mm de chuva, a temperatura actual é de 15,1ºc e a rajada máxima até ao momento é de 50km/h WNW


----------



## João Soares (23 Jan 2009 às 17:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

O nevoeiro dissipou-se, mas a morrinha mantem-se

Temp: *12,6ºC*


----------



## Lightning (23 Jan 2009 às 17:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



miguel disse:


> Boas
> Primeiro quero desejar boa sorte aos nossos vizinhos Espanhóis que vão viver uma situação muito grave nas próximas horas, espero que os danos materiais sejam os menores possíveis sabendo que vão ser muitos e acima de tudo que as vitimas  mortais sejam mínimas, sabendo que muito provavelmente vão haver



De facto os Espanhóis vão ter muita sorte em poderem contemplar um evento magnífico com este. Desejo o mesmo, que não morra ninguém, mas sempre gostava de ver uma árvore ou um carro virados ao contrário...


----------



## João Ferreira (23 Jan 2009 às 17:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Olá sou o João Ferreira tenho 16 anos vivo na Reboleira/Amadora e registei-me agora no fórum!

Já era visitante à muito tempo 1 ano talvez, mas hoje ofereceram-me um termómetro digital do Lidl e como já tinha um relógio também do Lidl que tinha pressão atmosférica decidi registar-me.

Apesar do tempo que visito o fórum continuo a ser um novato.

Não tenho a certeza se estes são os valores corretos, mas por agora sigo com 14.8ºC e 1016.7 mb de pressão atmosférica!

Se tiver algo ou algum valor errado por favor digam!


----------



## ac_cernax (23 Jan 2009 às 17:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



miguel disse:


> Boas
> Primeiro quero desejar boa sorte aos nossos vizinhos Espanhóis que vão viver uma situação muito grave nas próximas horas, espero que os danos materiais sejam os menores possíveis *sabendo que vão ser muitos e acima de tudo que as vitimas  mortais sejam mínimas, sabendo que muito provavelmente vão haver *



*Vitimas mortais???* Acreditas mesmo nisso, será assim tão grave??????
E certo que uma pessoa que lhe caia alguma coisa em cima devido ao vento ou caia num ribeiro/rio pode falecer e é contabilizada para essa estatistica, mas esperamos que não haja nada de maior. E que as pessoas respeitem ao maximo as indicações das autoridades.

Por aqui ja cheira a um temporalzito, o vento ja é razoavel e a chuva miudinha já era. Agora e chuva da boa....


----------



## Lightning (23 Jan 2009 às 17:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



João Ferreira disse:


> Olá sou o João Ferreira tenho 16 anos vivo na Reboleira/Amadora e registei-me agora no fórum!
> 
> Já era visitante à muito tempo 1 ano talvez, mas hoje ofereceram-me um termómetro digital do Lidl e como já tinha um relógio também do Lidl que tinha pressão atmosférica decidi registar-me.
> 
> ...



Bem-vindo ao Fórum, João Ferreira. Passa pelo tópico das apresentações. 

Quanto aos teus dados parecem-me dentro dos valores normais. Mas alguém que confirme, sff.


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Jan 2009 às 17:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Aqui ainda não choveu desde a minha ultima intervenção...
Mas ameaça a qq momento...
15ºC, raio de temperatura que não desce...


----------



## Vince (23 Jan 2009 às 17:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



Lightning disse:


> mas sempre gostava de ver uma árvore ou um carro virados ao contrário...



É muito fácil de resolver. Pegas no teu carro e enfia-lo por uma falésia abaixo. Pode ser ali para os lados de Sesimbra, Arrábida ou outro local próximo daí. Aí podes ver um carro virado. É sempre giro de ver.


----------



## JoãoDias (23 Jan 2009 às 17:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



ac_cernax disse:


> *Vitimas mortais???* *Acreditas mesmo nisso, será assim tão grave??????
> E certo que uma pessoa que lhe caia alguma coisa em cima ou caia num ribeiro pode falecer é contabilizada para essa estatistica, mas esperamos que não haja nada de maior. E que as pessoas respeitem ao maximo as indicações das autoridades.*
> 
> Por aqui ja cheira a um temporalzito, o vento ja é razoavel e a chuva miudinha já era. Agora e chuva da boa....



Já morreu 1 pessoa em Barcelona devido a uma rajada de vento que a atirou abaixo de um muro. E com rajadas que podem chegar aos 180km/h na zona de Norte de Espanha infelizmente haverá de certo mais vítimas a registar


----------



## olheiro (23 Jan 2009 às 17:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Boa tarde:

Encontro-me no Norte do concelho de Mangualde há cerca de 4 dias. Depois de 48 horas de chuva miudinha e concentrada, tocada por vento fraco, estão finalmente a surgir vestígios de que o estado do tempo se vai agravar. Neste momento, começa a cair chuva moderada e as rajadas de vento aumentaram de intensidade. A temperatura anda pelos 9º..


----------



## Turista (23 Jan 2009 às 17:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Por aqui "morrinha" e nada de especial... 
Sigo com uns amenos 14,2ºC


----------



## ALV72 (23 Jan 2009 às 17:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



Vince disse:


> É muito fácil de resolver. Pegas no teu carro e enfia-lo por uma falésia abaixo. Pode ser ali para os lados de Sesimbra, Arrábida ou outro local próximo daí. Aí podes ver um carro virado. É sempre giro de ver.



Nem mais Vince, tem piada quando o carro não é nosso, o problema é quando a desgraça nos toca a nós


----------



## olheiro (23 Jan 2009 às 17:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



Vince disse:


> É muito fácil de resolver. Pegas no teu carro e enfia-lo por uma falésia abaixo. Pode ser ali para os lados de Sesimbra, Arrábida ou outro local próximo daí. Aí podes ver um carro virado. É sempre giro de ver.



Vince subscrevo totalmente o teu alvitre ....e mais uma vez, o sentido de oportunidade


----------



## Lightning (23 Jan 2009 às 17:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



Vince disse:


> É muito fácil de resolver. Pegas no teu carro e enfia-lo por uma falésia abaixo. Pode ser ali para os lados de Sesimbra, Arrábida ou outro local próximo daí. Aí podes ver um carro virado. É sempre giro de ver.





Primeiro: não tenho carro.
Segundo: não me apetece roubar um.
Terceiro: Car-Jacking dá pena de prisão...
Quarto: mesmo que atirasse o carro, ele podia caír e ficar em pé, ou de outra maneira 
Quinto: obrigado pela sugestão mas eu vou mesmo esperar pela noite... 

Por agora céu muito nublado e vento com rajadas. Ameaça chover.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Jan 2009 às 17:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

O Céu está Encoberto, Muito escuro, por sinal, mas não Chove!

A Temperatura ronda os 14ºC
Humidade nos 85%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 30,2 km/h de O (270º)


----------



## bewild (23 Jan 2009 às 17:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



Lightning disse:


> Bem-vindo ao Fórum, João Ferreira. Passa pelo tópico das apresentações.
> 
> Quanto aos teus dados parecem-me dentro dos valores normais. Mas alguém que confirme, sff.



Antes de mais sê bem vindo João Ferreira, estou só aqui para confirmar os teus dados que te encontras relativamente "próximo" de mim.

Dados actuais:
T: 14,8ºC
HR: 93%
P: 1016 mb/hPa


----------



## João Ferreira (23 Jan 2009 às 17:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



Lightning disse:


> Bem-vindo ao Fórum, João Ferreira. Passa pelo tópico das apresentações.
> 
> Quanto aos teus dados parecem-me dentro dos valores normais. Mas alguém que confirme, sff.



Ok já está posta a apresentação no tópico adequado.

Em relação aos dados da pressão atmosférica e temperatura esses pelo que ví em Queluz e comparando com os meus parecem-me bem!


----------



## miguel (23 Jan 2009 às 17:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Penso que esta tempestade extratropical KLOUS pode ser a mais violenta tempestade a afectar Espanha dos últimos 100 anos se é que alguma vez algo parecido os afectou  

Vou com tempo amenos 14,9ºC e vento moderado com tendência a aumentar.


----------



## ac_cernax (23 Jan 2009 às 17:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Bem por aqui espera-se uma noite animada, pelo menos pela parte da EDP, ainda nem começou, ja faltou a luz umas 2 ou 3 vezes. A nao ser que nao esteja relacionado. Amanha se calhar vao faltar chapas nos telheiros, e é ai k as pessoas têm de ter cuidado


----------



## João Ferreira (23 Jan 2009 às 17:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



bewild disse:


> Antes de mais sê bem vindo João Ferreira, estou só aqui para confirmar os teus dados que te encontras relativamente "próximo" de mim.
> 
> Dados actuais:
> T: 14,8ºC
> ...



Olá 

Obrigado pelas boas-vindas!
Sim os meus dados condizem!


----------



## Snifa (23 Jan 2009 às 17:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

*nas proximas 12-24 horas justifica-se, a meu ver, um alerta laranja para as regiões do litoral norte e centro e terras altas devido ao vento , chuva moderada a forte e possiveis trovoadas ( durante a passagem de frente)*


Concordo em absoluto e oxalá não haja danos de maior e vítimas mortais em Portugal ( sobertudo zona Norte)


----------



## Lightning (23 Jan 2009 às 17:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



miguel disse:


> Penso que esta tempestade extratropical KLOUS pode ser a mais violenta tempestade a afectar Espanha dos últimos 100 anos se é que alguma vez algo parecido os afectou
> 
> Vou com tempo amenos 14,9ºC e vento moderado com tendência a aumentar.



KLOUS? Foi assim que foi baptizada a tempestade? 

P.S.: O teu próximo post é o 4000º.


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Jan 2009 às 17:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

O céu está a adquirir uma cor estranha, anunciando uma possível carga de água (passe o termo) a qualquer momento...
A temperatura, essa, está completamente estagnada: 15ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Jan 2009 às 17:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Esqueci-me de referir que o vento está a soprar com cada vez mais intensidade, está já em moderado a forte...


----------



## Snifa (23 Jan 2009 às 18:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Acabei de registar 67 km /h direcção SW


----------



## miguel (23 Jan 2009 às 18:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



Lightning disse:


> KLOUS? Foi assim que foi baptizada a tempestade?
> 
> P.S.: O teu próximo post é o 4000º.



Sim foi o nome com que foi baptizado  

Este é o meu Post *4000*


----------



## [ HD ] (23 Jan 2009 às 18:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Arrepiante . Uma situação muito delicada nas regiões costeiras do Norte de Espanha e do SW de França . Uma rádio francesa há poucos minutos " cortava " a sua emissão para dar conta de que esta Ciclogénese Explosiva ( Ciclone Extratropical Klaus - como estão a denominar este fenomeno , os "nuestros hermanos" ) poderá ser catastrófica naquelas regiões costeiras.

A TVE acaba de dar conta da 1ª vitima mortal deste temporal , fruto do desabamento de um muro. Foi em Barcelona.

Na Galiza a situação deverá agravar-se dentro da proxima hora.

Situações identicas na decada de 80:














Aqui na região do Grande Porto esta a notar-se também um aumento da intensidade do vento , especialmente na ultima hora.

O IM mantem o Alerta Amarelo para a maioria dos distritos do continente ...


----------



## bewild (23 Jan 2009 às 18:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Bem pessoal devo dizer que aqui o céu também está a ficar com uma cor bem avermelhada, a mim dá a ligeira sensação de trovoada e chuva forte o vento já se pode dizer que está forte vamos acompanhar pois isto está a tornar-se "interessante".


----------



## thunderboy (23 Jan 2009 às 18:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



mr. phillip disse:


> Esqueci-me de referir que o vento está a soprar com cada vez mais intensidade, está já em moderado a forte...



Boa tarde.
Aqui há coisa de 5min o vento passou de moderado a forte.


----------



## João Ferreira (23 Jan 2009 às 18:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Por aquí o céu está muito nublado, tendo à pouco caído algumas pingas, mas nem sequer a estrada molhou apenas dá para ver nos vidros dos carros.


----------



## Lightning (23 Jan 2009 às 18:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



mr. phillip disse:


> Esqueci-me de referir que o vento está a soprar com cada vez mais intensidade, está já em moderado a forte...



Exacto. Será que é desta que vamos ter uma madrugada agitada?


----------



## thunderboy (23 Jan 2009 às 18:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Forecast Update

Forecast Update
Valid: Fri 23 Jan 2009 14:00 to Sat 24 Jan 2009 06:00 UTC
Issued: Fri 23 Jan 2009 14:06
Forecaster: TUSCHY









SYNOPSIS

Please refer to the outlook, issued at Thu 22 Jan 2009 20:36 UTC.

DISCUSSION

... NW/N-Spain and SW-France...

GFS/GME and UKMO all retarded the forward propagation of this depression somewhat, which made some adjustments necessary over SE-France.

The majority of the models now agrees in the passage of a strong/intense extratropical depression, which crosses the S-Bay of Biscay between 21Z-06Z and makes landfall just around 06Z over the W-central coast of France. Latest GOES-12 IR/VIS image has this feature now somewhere around 45°N/20°W and enhanced convection along the gradually evolving cold front is present as a dry slot approaches from the west, increasing the likelihood that GFS is on track with modest CAPE release along the cold front.

NW-Spain was included into the level-2 as the active cold front passes by and severe to damaging winds mix down to the surface. This risk continues eastwards along the cold front.

The SE Bay of Biscay and parts of SW-France were upgraded as the environment becomes supportive for an organized line of storms, crossing the level-3 area from the west at 00Z onwards. A combination of an eastward moving, intense vorticity lobe beneath aforementioned dry slot and the cold front itself should assist in the development of some moderate instability and a squalline, probably possessing a line echo wave pattern, is forecast. Forecast soundings (GFS) also indicate abundant CAPE release between 750-500hPa, also increasing below 3km. The main threat will be a widespread damaging wind gust risk with this line of storms as convective gusts likely exceed 33m/s. Otherwise, LCLs around 600m, LL shear of 25-30m/s, aforementioned LL CAPE release and intense directional shear also point to a significant tornado risk and strong tornadoes are possible.

Between 03Z-06Z, attention also turns to the approaching occlusion. As a result of the slow down and the earlier occlusion process of the depression, the back-bent occlusion now remains more displaced to the north, affecting the region around Bordeaux. Deep convection is likely with that activity as mid-/upper levels cool down and a sharp north-south wind shear gradient sets-up. Strong directional shear just onshore persists, so tornadoes and severe wind gusts are possible, especially if this occlusion runs a bit more to the south than currently thought. The risk continues after 06Z.

... The rest of the highlighted areas ...

The level-1 along the coastal areas of SW/W-Turkey and NE-Greece was downgraded as shear and instability start to relax.

The level-1 over E-France was re-issued as numerous convective lines evolved with gusts of 20-25m/s. This activity also diminishes during the next few hours.


----------



## miguel (23 Jan 2009 às 18:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



Lightning disse:


> Exacto. Será que é desta que vamos ter uma madrugada agitada?



Sim algo agitada, mas mais vento do que esta noite vamos nos ter no Domingo  quando vier o frio de novo


----------



## trepkos (23 Jan 2009 às 18:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

O vento aqui aumentou para moderado a forte, nem quero imaginar se essa tempestade fosse atingir Portugal... era a miséria!


----------



## João Soares (23 Jan 2009 às 18:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

O vento ja aumentou de intensidade, sopra de moderado (40km/h)

O céu está nublado
Temp: *12,5ºC*


----------



## Henrique (23 Jan 2009 às 18:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



mr. phillip disse:


> O céu está a adquirir uma cor estranha, anunciando uma possível carga de água (passe o termo) a qualquer momento...
> A temperatura, essa, está completamente estagnada: 15ºC




Julgo ser uma cor alaranjada, avermelhada, certo?
Tenho uma amiga em Saint jean de luz perto da fronteira com Espanha em França, ja lhe avisei para proteger a casa tirando objectos soltos do jardim, aquilo vai ser mesmo complicado, ela disse-me que troveja com frequência, tambem quero!
Por aqui a temperatura vai baixando, 12.8ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Jan 2009 às 18:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

O Vento já se começa a fazer sentir! Novo record para Hoje, com *52,9 km/h*

Temperatura nos 14,4ºC


----------



## thunderboy (23 Jan 2009 às 18:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Continua a aumentar ligeiramente a velocidade do vento.
Será que vou voltar a ver ventos quase tão fortes como o tornado que por aqui passou.


----------



## Vince (23 Jan 2009 às 18:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

Um site bom para nas próximas horas seguir as observações na Galiza é a rede de estações da Meteogalicia:

http://www.meteogalicia.es/galego/observacion/estacions/aRede/todaarede.asp


*PS:* Klaus é o nome dado à depressão pelo Inst.Meteorologia de Berlim. Habitualmente só dá nomes a depressões que afectam a Europa central mas por vezes também dão a estas mais próximas da gente quando afectam a França, como é o caso. Como estava previsto nas regras dos nomes, quer em relação a Berlim quer em relação a algum desenvolvimento subtropical que o NHC depois desse nome, o tópico muda para Carla/Klaus pois em situações como esta a comunicação social espanhola e francesa adoptou o nome dos alemães.


----------



## Lousano (23 Jan 2009 às 18:23)

Acabei de alcançar a máxima do dia, 15,0º, e o vento vsi tornando-se cada vez mais forte.


----------



## stormy (23 Jan 2009 às 18:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

o estofex tá-lhe a dar eu acho que , pelo menos no norte e centro era prudente um alerta laranja ou vermelho .
nunca se sabe ao certo o que vai acontecer de uma certeza de 99.9% podem haver 0.1% que causem uma verdadeira tempestade
tambem já reparei que a depressao está um pouco mais intensa e a sul que o previsto na run do GFS das 12z.
nas proximas 12-24 horas justifica-se, a meu ver, um alerta laranja ou vermelho para as regiões do litoral norte e centro e terras altas devido ao vento , chuva moderada a forte e possiveis trovoadas ( durante a passagem de frente)




















não são de excluir fenomenos mais extremos ou imprevistos localmente devido á convecção!
quanto aos proximos dias a tendencia é de manutenção da corrente perturbada de oeste afectando principalmente o norte e centro.


----------



## thunderboy (23 Jan 2009 às 18:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



stormy disse:


> o estofex tá-lhe a dar eu acho que , pelo menos no norte e centro era prudente um alerta laranja ou vermelho .
> nunca se sabe ao certo o que vai acontecer de uma certeza de 99.9% podem haver 0.1% que causem uma verdadeira tempestade



Mas já se sabe como é...
Quase que aposto que daqui a algumas horas o Norte está em alerta amarelo ou vermelho.


----------



## João Ferreira (23 Jan 2009 às 18:29)

A temperatura baixou e sigo agora com 14.4ºC, de assinalar que o vento tem estado a intensificar-se ao longo do dia!
Isto está a compor-se!


----------



## Lightning (23 Jan 2009 às 18:32)

Está uma ventania desgraçada aqui. 

E no meio disto tudo, eu sem estação meteorológica para registar a rajada máxima...  

Espero que depois da "Carla" venham mais, e que tragam ainda mais vento.


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Jan 2009 às 18:35)

O vento começa agora a mostrar os "dentes". Penso que vamos ter uma situação de ventos que poderão passar os 100 km hora mesmo em terras fora do litoral e fora das chamadas terras altas...mas aguardamos pelo casal maravilha *carla\klaus*


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Jan 2009 às 18:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



Henrique disse:


> Julgo ser uma cor alaranjada, avermelhada, certo?
> Tenho uma amiga em Saint jean de luz perto da fronteira com Espanha em França, ja lhe avisei para proteger a casa tirando objectos soltos do jardim, aquilo vai ser mesmo complicado, ela disse-me que troveja com frequência, tambem quero!
> Por aqui a temperatura vai baixando, 12.8ºC.



Exacto, é mesmo esse o tom do céu (não agora que já escureceu...)
Continua a ameaçar chover, mas não há maneira de se decidir.
A temperatura não mexe uma décima que seja, nem para cima nem para baixo... 15ºC há uma hora...


----------



## Lightning (23 Jan 2009 às 18:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



mr. phillip disse:


> Exacto, é mesmo esse o tom do céu (não agora que já escureceu...)
> Continua a ameaçar chover, mas não há maneira de se decidir.
> A temperatura não mexe uma décima que seja, nem para cima nem para baixo... 15ºC há uma hora...



Passo a citar: começou a chover fraco. É uma mistura de vento forte com chuva muito fraca, mas que dá para se notar bem.


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Jan 2009 às 18:38)

O IM concerteza sabe o que está a fazer, mas é provável que os alertas no norte subam de intensidade, em função do previsível agravamento das condições metereológicas, em especial do vento, e eventualmente da chuva...
Será que vai haver actualização em breve?


----------



## AnDré (23 Jan 2009 às 18:38)

A EMA de Mogadouro registou uma velocidade média de vento, entre as 16h50 e as 17h, de 59,4Km/h.





É pena não sabermos os valores das rajadas de vento.


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Jan 2009 às 18:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



Lightning disse:


> Passo a citar: começou a chover fraco. É uma mistura de vento forte com chuva muito fraca, mas que dá para se notar bem.



Ainda não passou a fronteira de Corroios para Santa Marta, deve estar retida na Alfândega...


----------



## João Ferreira (23 Jan 2009 às 18:43)

Por aquí já chove, sendo a chuva fraca/moderada.


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Jan 2009 às 18:46)

Por aqui também se confirma: começou a chuviscar...


----------



## thunderboy (23 Jan 2009 às 18:46)

O qu é que podemos esperar em relação à chuva?


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Jan 2009 às 18:49)

Por aqui não chove mas o vento faz-se notar com o zumbido ao passar nos fios de alta tensão - um bom "barómetro" para saber quando aumenta a sua intensidade.
Das 11h de hoje até agora já tenho mais *16,2 mm* de chuva.
Levo um *total acumulado de 122,2 mm* com este fenómeno


----------



## Henrique (23 Jan 2009 às 18:49)

Começou à momentos a chuver miudo, o vento aumenta e estam 12.7ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Jan 2009 às 18:51)

O meu sensor afinal ainda mexe... 14.8ºC...


----------



## João Ferreira (23 Jan 2009 às 18:51)

Agora a chuva passou a ser chuvisco.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Jan 2009 às 18:55)

Boa Noite

Por aqui neste momento estão 15.5ºC não chove mas o céu está muito nublado e a pressão está nos 1017hPa, no norte de  espanhã é que já deve de estar um vendaval....


----------



## João Soares (23 Jan 2009 às 18:56)

Céu muito nublado e vento moderado

Temp: *12,6ºC*
Precipitação acumulada: *1,8mm*


----------



## ac_cernax (23 Jan 2009 às 18:58)

Acho que isto vais ser mais vento que chuva.E eu que gostava tanto que viesse uma chuvada ou granizo, mais animaçao, que so vento tambem nao é nada de especial, e so pode é dar prejuisos...


----------



## kikofra (23 Jan 2009 às 19:01)

Aqui em leiria ainda nao chove


----------



## [ HD ] (23 Jan 2009 às 19:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*



trepkos disse:


> O vento aqui aumentou para moderado a forte, nem quero imaginar se essa tempestade fosse atingir Portugal... era a miséria!



Mais um pequeno à parte , relativamente à situação em Espanha. Colegas de foruns espanhois sobre meteo , nomeadamente da zona de Bilbao , relatam que a Protecção Civil espanhola anda com veiculos de todo-o-terreno e de megafone  , a alertar a população. Coisa nunca vista por ali...


----------



## miguel (23 Jan 2009 às 19:06)

A coisa já está a complicar lá para cima, 145.8 km/h en Punta Candeeira (Galicia)...


----------



## kikofra (23 Jan 2009 às 19:07)

alguem sabe endereços de forums de meteorologia espanhois tipo meteopt?


----------



## Skizzo (23 Jan 2009 às 19:11)

Sigo com 13,6ºC. A temperatura pouco variou hoje, tal como ontem.


----------



## Lightning (23 Jan 2009 às 19:11)

Chuva fraca e vento moderado a forte com rajadas. Temporal (mas nada de especial) neste momento.


----------



## Vince (23 Jan 2009 às 19:11)

kikofra disse:


> alguem sabe endereços de forums de meteorologia espanhois tipo meteopt?




http://foro.meteored.com/
http://www.cazatormentas.net/foro/


----------



## JoãoPT (23 Jan 2009 às 19:13)

Por aqui os dias têm sido de muita chuva e vento, neste momento tenho 14,0ºC, chove de forma fraca, vento fraco com rajadas e céu encoberto.


----------



## José C (23 Jan 2009 às 19:14)

No momento estou em Sacavém em serviço, e desde as 17h sensivelmente, que se nota uma maior intensidade do vento vindo de sudoeste, acompanhado de períodos de chuva fraca. Digamos que a sua proveniência face ao que já nos habituou, revela um dinamismo que cria expectativa quanto à sua potencialidade apesar de as últimas informações apontarem para um acentuado agravamento sobretudo na região Norte da Península; alô Galicia!
Gostava de ter observado o estado do mar (ao vivo) mas não foi possível.
15 ºC de momento; primaveril não?


----------



## kikofra (23 Jan 2009 às 19:15)

Vince disse:


> http://foro.meteored.com/
> http://www.cazatormentas.net/foro/



obrigado


----------



## ecobcg (23 Jan 2009 às 19:17)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui o dia esteve sem chuva, céu nublado e vento fraco a moderado (rajada máxima de 25km/h até agora). Uma pasmaceira...veremos se esta noite as condições mudam!!


----------



## PedroAfonso (23 Jan 2009 às 19:19)

Boas!

Agora sigo com 14.5ºC, o vento é forte com rajadas que atingem os 55 km/h, predominantemente de Oeste.

Há pouco disse que não havia chovido, mas o pluviómetro acusa 4.1 mm desde as 00.00, o que leva a crer que choveu durante a noite passada.

Para já... uns pinguinhos, mas nada de especial.


----------



## João Ferreira (23 Jan 2009 às 19:20)

Agora não chove.

A temperatura actual é de 14.1ºC


----------



## João Soares (23 Jan 2009 às 19:21)

Começou a chover 
Vento moderado a forte

Temp: *12,6ºC*


----------



## ecobcg (23 Jan 2009 às 19:21)

Corrijam-me se estiver enganado, mas em Punta Candeeira (Galiza) a pressão já está nos 957,9 hPa e rajada máxima (será rajada máxima??) já nos 145,8 km/h!!!

http://www.meteogalicia.es/NovoXeollador/xeohoxeN.asp#


----------



## miguel (23 Jan 2009 às 19:22)

Malpica(Galiza) rajada de 136,7km/H e ainda agora teve inicio...

Aqui chuvisca.


----------



## Vince (23 Jan 2009 às 19:22)

Curioso testemunho em Basauri/Bizkaia que li no Meteored:


_«Por aquí está dando vueltas el todoterreno de protección civil con el megafono. No recuerdo yo esto nunca....»_


----------



## Vince (23 Jan 2009 às 19:26)

ecobcg disse:


> Corrijam-me se estiver enganado, mas em Punta Candeeira (Galiza) a pressão já está nos 957,9 hPa e rajada máxima (será rajada máxima??) já nos 145,8 km/h!!!
> 
> http://www.meteogalicia.es/NovoXeollador/xeohoxeN.asp#



Altitude:  	254 m.
Presión Barométrica	957,9 hPa	
*Presión reducida ao nivel do mar*	987,2 hPa
http://www.meteogalicia.es/galego/o...al.asp?Nest=10092&x=101&y=21&red=102&idprov=0


----------



## ecobcg (23 Jan 2009 às 19:28)

Vince disse:


> Presión Barométrica	957,9 hPa
> *Presión reducida ao nivel do mar*	987,2 hPa
> http://www.meteogalicia.es/galego/o...al.asp?Nest=10092&x=101&y=21&red=102&idprov=0



obrigado pela correcção. estava a achar a pressão muito baixa...como se faz essa conversão?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jan 2009 às 19:29)

Boas noitesfinalmente começou,agora que ia a dizer que hoje ainda não tinha chovido nada de tarde neste momento cai moderada,o vento por aqui está perigoso muito forte de SW/W.

A temperatura minima da noite passada está a ser atinginda agora,com 12.4ºc ,já sou ouço coisas a cair e a bater nos quintais dos meus vizinhos aqui em volta


----------



## Snifa (23 Jan 2009 às 19:30)

82 km / h SW agora mesmo!!!

A pressão 1007 a cair rapidamente...


----------



## João Ferreira (23 Jan 2009 às 19:30)

Recomeça a chover fraco, com a temperatura nos 14,0ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jan 2009 às 19:30)

Bem, por cá é o paraíso em comparação com os Galegos  tá tempo bom para o português andar a dormir mais do que aquilo que é normal 

Estou com 13.7ºC a humidade está nos 94% o vento é moderado.


----------



## cardu (23 Jan 2009 às 19:30)

Vince disse:


> Curioso testemunho em Basauri/Bizkaia que li no Meteored:
> 
> 
> _«Por aquí está dando vueltas el todoterreno de protección civil con el megafono. No recuerdo yo esto nunca....»_




É gravissimo o que se vai passar em Espanha, ainda bem que aqui estamos mais ou menos bem!!!


----------



## F_R (23 Jan 2009 às 19:31)

Boas pessoal

Alguns aguaceiros aqui por estas bandas, mas de momento nada
A temperatura é de 14.0ºC
A rajada máxima foi de 48.3km/h até agora


----------



## Gilmet (23 Jan 2009 às 19:32)

Começou agora a Chover Moderado! O Vento continua Forte, a roçar os 50 km/h constantemente!

Temperatura nos 13,9ºC
Pressão a 1016 hPa


----------



## HotSpot (23 Jan 2009 às 19:32)

Snifa disse:


> 82 km / h SW agora mesmo!!!
> 
> A pressão 1007 a cair rapidamente...



Xiii..isso aí está ruim. Como anda o pessoal na rua?


----------



## João Soares (23 Jan 2009 às 19:32)

Snifa disse:


> *82 km / h* SW agora mesmo!!!
> 
> A pressão 1007 a cair rapidamente...



Por acaso, esta bastante vento, mas nao pensei que ja registava-se-mos rajadas superiores a 80km/h, por este andar ainda teremos uma rajada de 100km/H

Continua a chover com *12,5ºC*


----------



## stormy (23 Jan 2009 às 19:34)

os nossos colegas do meteored estao em euforiajá mandam valores de 190km.hseria desastroso.
o que 400km podem fazerse eu estivesse 400km mais a norte

ps: os valores dados pelos colegas espanhois são exagerados( ai.... ai... como os compreendo) e mesmo que se viessem a acontecer seriam nos pontos mais elevados da galiza e da cantabria sendo que em portugal a velocidade da rajada nao deverá ser superior a 100-130km.h nas terras altas e litoral mesmo assim aconselho a protejer janelas e a prender objectos soltos.


----------



## Snifa (23 Jan 2009 às 19:35)

HotSpot disse:


> Xiii..isso aí está ruim. Como anda o pessoal na rua?



Na rua estará mais baixo, tenho o anemómetro no terraço do meu prédio eu moro no 7º andar e tenho o meu  terraço no 8º e último andar  onde está a estação, na rua já vejo guarda chuvas partidos...


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Jan 2009 às 19:37)

Parece que o Porto e arrebaldes estão já a levar com os primeiros efeitos a sério da depressão...
Grande queda na pressão no Porto, dado que por aqui, ela está relativamente estável nos 1018hpa, por enquanto...
Aqui, a chuva é fraca, mas o vento sopra já forte. 
Temperatura nos 14.2ºC


----------



## miguel (23 Jan 2009 às 19:39)

Malpica(Galiza) rajada de 156,5km/H


----------



## cardu (23 Jan 2009 às 19:39)

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2009/...345ec61bccc73bd79a9f7e61ebb40105&t=1232739502


----------



## [ HD ] (23 Jan 2009 às 19:39)

*Critérios de Emissão dos Avisos Meteorológicos*

Para o Continente e Arquipélago da Madeira 

_Aviso - Vento_

Parâmetro - Velocidade Média do Vento

Alerta Amarelo : 50 - 70 ( km/h )
Alerta Laranja  : 70 - 90 ( km/h )
Alerta Vermelho : > 90 ( km/h )

Parâmetro - Rajada Máxima do Vento

Alerta Amarelo : 70 - 90 ( km/h )
Alerta Laranja : 90 - 130 ( km/h )
Alerta Vermelho : > 130 ( km/h )


----------



## stormy (23 Jan 2009 às 19:40)

chove na louriceirae o vento está forte


----------



## Turista (23 Jan 2009 às 19:40)

Por aqui tudo tranquilo...
O vento está mais forte mas nada de especial...
Umas  é que era...


----------



## thunderboy (23 Jan 2009 às 19:43)

Por aqui vento moderado e céu muito nublado , por vezes com abertas.
A temperatura é de -17ºC(dentro da arca congeladora)


----------



## Snifa (23 Jan 2009 às 19:44)

miguel disse:


> Malpica(Galiza) rajada de 156,5km/H






Cá para mim isto é mais grave do que se anuncia....Deus queira que não...


----------



## thunderboy (23 Jan 2009 às 19:45)

Já não há razão para dizer mal do IM. Já colocou metade do país em alerta laranja devido ao vento.


----------



## Lousano (23 Jan 2009 às 19:46)

Pela Galiza já se nota.

Rajadas máximas:







Junto da fronteira já foi registada uma rajada de 119,4 km/h.


----------



## Snifa (23 Jan 2009 às 19:46)

thunderboy disse:


> Já não há razão para dizer mal do IM. Já colocou metade do país em alerta laranja devido ao vento.



Eu tenho a sensação que eles veem aqui inspirar-se para as suas previsões....para se guiarem melhor....


----------



## miguel (23 Jan 2009 às 19:48)

Malpica continua em alta 157,1km/h


----------



## [ HD ] (23 Jan 2009 às 19:48)

thunderboy disse:


> Já não há razão para dizer mal do IM. Já colocou metade do país em alerta laranja devido ao vento.




Actualizado às 18:36


----------



## ecobcg (23 Jan 2009 às 19:49)

Malpica (Galiza) 157,1 km/h.

Se continua a aumentar assim vai ser lindo vai!!!

PS: Já não vi o post do Miguel! se quiserem retirar o post para não estar repetido...


----------



## Teles (23 Jan 2009 às 19:49)

O IM alterou os alertas de amarelo para laranja


----------



## ruiadam (23 Jan 2009 às 19:51)

Aqui o vento está bastante forte, pena não ter forma de medir a intensidade, já tentei com o dedo, mas não deu resultado.
No entanto já vi alguns ramos de árvores caídos no chão e alguns contentores do lixo no meio das estradas, mas nada que não seja normal quando há um pouco mais de vento.
A temperatura está "altíssima" cerca de 10ºC e chuva nem vê-la, não choveu durante todo o dia.


----------



## miguel (23 Jan 2009 às 19:51)

E destaque para a previsão do IM rajadas na ordem dos 120km/h *Litoral* e terras altas


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jan 2009 às 19:53)

miguel disse:


> Malpica continua em alta 157,1km/h



Já não devem ter muito pó  aqui continua tudo calmito.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Jan 2009 às 19:55)

Por aqui o vento já sopra moderado e a pressão já caiu para os 1014hPa.


----------



## JoãoPT (23 Jan 2009 às 19:56)

Por aqui vento a aumentar de intensidade, por agora chove muito fraco após uma boa carga de água, vento moderado e 14ºC, os nossos "hermanos" é que registam grandes velocidades do vento


----------



## Snifa (23 Jan 2009 às 19:56)

ecobcg disse:


> Malpica (Galiza) 157,1 km/h.
> 
> Um vento destrutivo!!
> 
> Temos "Furacão" na Galiza aqui á porta....


----------



## DRC (23 Jan 2009 às 19:58)

JoãoPT disse:


> Por aqui vento a aumentar de intensidade, por agora chove muito fraco após uma boa carga de água, vento moderado e 14ºC, os nossos "hermanos" é que registam grandes velocidades do vento



Já caiu bem  por aí por Rio de Mouro?
Por aqui vento pouco significativo e de vez em quando algumas pingas.


----------



## storm (23 Jan 2009 às 19:58)

Por aqui esta uma calma fenomenal, vento fraco com umas rajadas moderadas, chuva nem vela , o vento está a ir todo para Espanha
Esta tarde também foi calma, vento fraco/moderado e nada de chuva.

Temperatura actual: 14.6ºC


----------



## HotSpot (23 Jan 2009 às 19:59)

Em Portugal há locais onde não deve ser muito simpático:

Paredes de Coura: *93.3 km/hr (19:46)*

Podem seguir aqui:

http://alunos.eprami.pt/~a01077/current/WS_Completo.htm


----------



## Snifa (23 Jan 2009 às 19:59)

80 km/h SW...


----------



## Lince (23 Jan 2009 às 20:01)

Efeitos do «Carla/Klaus»







Foto da cascata da Peneda







Foto do rio da Peneda

Esta noite vai ser complicada por aqui, o vento sopra muito forte, facilmente ultrapassa os 80km por hora e chove intensamente e aqui tão próximo (norte e centro da Galiza) temos alerte VERMELHO com possibilidade de rajadas de vento na ordem dos..........150km por hora 
Vamos ver no que isto vai dar, é o inverno no seu máximo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Jan 2009 às 20:03)

A rajada máxima por aqui ficou-se pelos *48,3 km/h*, às 7:40h.


----------



## João Ferreira (23 Jan 2009 às 20:03)

Por aquí a pressão vai descendo e já se situa nos 1015.5 hpa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Jan 2009 às 20:04)

Já chove novamente, embora fraco.
O vento sopra moderado de SO e a pressão está a descer para os *1014,8 hPa*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Jan 2009 às 20:07)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> A rajada máxima por aqui ficou-se pelos *48,3 km/h*, às 7:40h.



E acabo de ter uma rajada de *51,5 km/h*, o máximo do dia, para já.


----------



## JoãoPT (23 Jan 2009 às 20:09)

DRC disse:


> Já caiu bem  por aí por Rio de Mouro?
> Por aqui vento pouco significativo e de vez em quando algumas pingas.



Já sim senhor, bem este Inverno está 5 estrelas, por agora não chove e o vento acalmou um bocadinho, 14ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (23 Jan 2009 às 20:09)

Paredes de Coura: *98.2 km/hr (20:02)*


----------



## ac_cernax (23 Jan 2009 às 20:09)

HotSpot disse:


> Em Portugal há locais onde não deve ser muito simpático:
> 
> Paredes de Coura: *93.3 km/hr (19:46)*
> 
> ...



98.2 km/h agora (20:02), ta a aumentar...

                      _____________

Desculpa HotSpot, tava a escrever e não vi a tua actualização, mas fica o reforço deste registo...


----------



## Lousano (23 Jan 2009 às 20:09)

A temperatura subiu mais 0,1º para 15,2º 

Os caixotes do lixo já começam a passear e o vento deverá piorar ainda.


----------



## kikofra (23 Jan 2009 às 20:12)

em espanha ja ha um relato de carros danificados,  o foi carro danificado por uma telha que deve ter caido e pelo que percebi danificou o vidro de tras


----------



## Snifa (23 Jan 2009 às 20:12)

É de mim ou a depressão está a formar um olho?


----------



## ferreira5 (23 Jan 2009 às 20:14)

Bem está uma chuvada em Bragança...até a barraca abana!


----------



## Lightning (23 Jan 2009 às 20:15)

Céu muito nublado e vento moderado a forte com rajadas, por agora parou de chover.

Quem me dera estar em Espanha...


----------



## JoãoPT (23 Jan 2009 às 20:18)

Snifa disse:


> É de mim ou a depressão está a formar um olho?



Está sim, isto está a prometer


----------



## *Dave* (23 Jan 2009 às 20:18)

Vento - últimos 55min
máx: *64,4km/h* 
méd: *32,5km/h*

T:* 11,8ºC*
HR: *84%*
P: *1008,4mb/hPa*


----------



## [ HD ] (23 Jan 2009 às 20:18)

Snifa disse:


> É de mim ou a depressão está a formar um olho?




De que hora é essa imagem de satélite ?...


----------



## kikofra (23 Jan 2009 às 20:19)

como sopla, mi padre acaba de ver como caia una valla publicitaria de esas grandes que hay al lado de la carretera, y un camion se ha parado, no se si le caeria encima

Hay cortes de luz intermitentes en Ourense  Tongue
Madre de dios es increible!!
Nunca habia visto cosa asi, se han salido volando tejas del edificio.


aquilo esta mau!


----------



## Snifa (23 Jan 2009 às 20:21)

[ HD ];117636 disse:
			
		

> De que hora é essa imagem de satélite ?...




É das 19 horas...


----------



## PedroAfonso (23 Jan 2009 às 20:21)

boas por agora não chove mas o vento continua bastante intenso. Rajada de 53 kmh há pouco. Eu pessoalmente não gostava de estar na galiza. Instabilidade sim... Mas não tão forte Ehehe


----------



## JoãoPT (23 Jan 2009 às 20:21)

[ HD ];117636 disse:
			
		

> De que hora é essa imagem de satélite ?...



19h. Chove de forma fraca e o vento está moderado, o que será que vem lá


----------



## thunderboy (23 Jan 2009 às 20:21)

[ HD ];117636 disse:
			
		

> De que hora é essa imagem de satélite ?...



19h


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Jan 2009 às 20:22)

Lince disse:


> Efeitos do «Carla/Klaus»
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grandes fotos!
Tenho que ir conhecer essa zona do país... Já andei perto, mas ainda não fui aí...


----------



## kikofra (23 Jan 2009 às 20:23)

aqui ja chove, se se pode chamar chuva a chuva molha tolos!


----------



## AnDré (23 Jan 2009 às 20:24)

Vai para ali uma festa...


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Jan 2009 às 20:25)

Parece que a situação pode assumir contornos mais graves que o esperado, aqui em Portugal, e é bom ver o IM proactivo e a reagir em cima do acontecimento. Resta saber se em alguns distritos o alerta de vento não vai passar a vermelho...
Por aqui, mais vento que chuva, temperatura nos 14.3ºC e a pressão estranhamente estável nos 1018hpa...


----------



## Saul Monteiro (23 Jan 2009 às 20:25)

Boa noite.

Por aqui sigo com céu nublado

13.7ºC

98% HR

1015hpa

21Km/h WSW

Rajada máxima 33.8Km/h (18:14)


----------



## *Dave* (23 Jan 2009 às 20:25)

Excelentes fotos _VINCE_ 


De facto há ali qualquer coisa a ficar com uma forma estranha


----------



## jocarva (23 Jan 2009 às 20:27)

Meus caros,

A "coisa" aqui começa a assustar.


----------



## [ HD ] (23 Jan 2009 às 20:27)

Emissão da TV Galicia , em directo 

http://www.laprogramacion.tv/tv-internet/tvg_galicia.asp

A qualquer momento noticias ...


----------



## kikofra (23 Jan 2009 às 20:27)

por esta imagem tambem parece:


----------



## *Dave* (23 Jan 2009 às 20:29)

O vento aqui sopre bem forte, não baixa dos 30km/h .

Agora - *40,1km/h*


Imagem de satélite, infravermelhos - 20h


----------



## Lightning (23 Jan 2009 às 20:30)

[ HD ];117649 disse:
			
		

> Emissão da TV Galicia , em directo
> 
> http://www.laprogramacion.tv/tv-internet/tvg_galicia.asp
> 
> A qualquer momento noticias ...



Vejam agora!! Neste momento!!


----------



## kikofra (23 Jan 2009 às 20:31)

esta a trovejar em espanha


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Jan 2009 às 20:32)

kikofra disse:


> por esta imagem tambem parece:



Algo a que não estamos nada habituados nestas latitudes...
Para os nossos companheiros no litoral norte, o que nos relatam?
Estou muito curioso para acompanhar o desenvolvimento da situação no norte...


----------



## tiagom (23 Jan 2009 às 20:32)

Isto em Guimarães tá a meter realmente medo ! ..  Chuva fraca e vento forte. Estremece tudo por cá.


----------



## C.R (23 Jan 2009 às 20:34)

Bem! Ta ca uma noite! Falta mesmo e a chuva asserio! Nente momento esta o vento muito forte, nem me lembro de ver assim tal temporal... Amanha devem aparecer ramos ou ate arvores no meio do chao... A juntar ao vento, é mesmo o corte de electricidade,  tem ocorrido cortes desde o meio dia... Agora so falta mesmo e chuva forte e trovoadas... Neste momento chuva fraca. Ah, durante a tarde notou-se perfeitamente uma descida da temperatura... Vamos ver o decorrer da noite... Na maneira como a lux ta a falhar acho melhor nem ligar o computador, vou utilizando a net do telemovel...


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jan 2009 às 20:34)

Alguns dados a reter neste momento:

-o núcleo da depressão encontra-se em deslocamento para leste/nordeste (não vai tocar terra sobre a Galiza);
-enorme diferença de pressão atmosférica entre o norte e o sul de Portugal Continental (vento com tendência a aumentar de intensidade);
-superfície frontal da depressão a tocar terra, começando a afectar as regiões do noroeste e em rápido deslocamento para sueste/leste;
-entrada de uma massa de ar relativamente mais fria após a passagem da superfície frontal, o que vai fazer baixar a temperatura do ar (possibilidades de queda de neve nas regiões montanhosas já a partir desta noite, à medida que a temperatura vá descendo).

Imagem de Satélite


----------



## Snifa (23 Jan 2009 às 20:34)

e cheguei aos 91 km /h neste momento!!! está a ficar bonito está...

aquilo está a cavar duma maneira assustadora.....


----------



## JoãoPT (23 Jan 2009 às 20:35)

Isto promete para ai em cima pessoal, não chove e o vento derrepente desapareceu


----------



## kikofra (23 Jan 2009 às 20:36)




----------



## thunderboy (23 Jan 2009 às 20:38)

Começa agora a chover.


----------



## kikofra (23 Jan 2009 às 20:39)

ha inundações com estradas cortadas:


Agueda- aveiro Estradas cortadas devido a inundação: Túnel do Sardão E.M Campos Espinhel / Oronhe, E.M. Águeda / Recardães 

Viana do castelo Estradas Cortadas devido a inundação: E.M. 525/1 – Moreira Lima/Estorãos, E.M. 1240/1 – Arcozelo


----------



## *Dave* (23 Jan 2009 às 20:41)

Mais uma rajada:* 53,0km/h*


----------



## JoãoPT (23 Jan 2009 às 20:42)

Este tempo está mesmo muito instável, começou agora mesmo a *chover* bem, vento é que não há por agora


----------



## GabKoost (23 Jan 2009 às 20:43)

Aqui no Minho o vento forte esta-se a fazer sentir e a chuva chegou com mais intensidade.

As nuvens tem uma cor avermelhada estranha e a luz de casa ja deu sinal duas vezes de querer falhar!!

Sem duvida que os efeitos do Klaus estão a começar a manifestar-se..

Ainda bem que estamos fora da area de perigo... (acho eu)


----------



## AnDré (23 Jan 2009 às 20:43)

JoãoPT disse:


> Isto promete para ai em cima pessoal, não chove e o vento derrepente desapareceu



Aqui simplesmente morrinha.
E mesmo o vento não é nada por aí além. 
E pensar que poucas centenas de quilómetros a norte, o cenário é radicalmente diferente.

-----------------

Até agora, na Galiza, a rajada máxima foi de *157,1Km/h* em Malpica.
Junto à fronteira, um pouco a norte da foz do rio Minho, Castro Vicaludo chegou aos 119,4Km/h.


----------



## Lousano (23 Jan 2009 às 20:43)

Começou a chuva moderada e a temperatura desceu vertiginosamente para os 14,0º


----------



## *Dave* (23 Jan 2009 às 20:43)

Há mesmo qualquer coisa a ganhar forma .
Parece formar um "olho".


----------



## kikofra (23 Jan 2009 às 20:44)

Malpica 154.02 km/h soplando a 101.5 km/h de media!!


----------



## irpsit (23 Jan 2009 às 20:44)

É uma imagem brutal.
Bem, eu bem tinha dito que esta ia ser explosiva. Bastava olhar para as imagens de há uns 5 dias atrás e via-se aquela mancha bem formosa. Agora eu acho que ela vai entrar algures pelo meio da França, nem muito a sul nem muito a norte. Acho que existe uma probabilidade de ela afectar Brest, mas acho que o "olho" vai passar entre Nantes e Bordeaux. Tvz se atinjam pressões dos 970mb na Galiza e 995mb no norte de Portugal.

De qualquer maneira ela vai trazer muito fortes de oeste e depois acho que aguaceiros e trovoada. E melhor. Deve vir uma massa de ar frio atrás.

Aqui na Viena, Áustria, registo 3º e infelizmente chove bem apenas, os resíduos do Boris. À espera de neve...


----------



## trepkos (23 Jan 2009 às 20:50)

Por aqui o vento está moderado a forte, e a chuva aumenta de intensidade, felizmente não levamos com o Klaus em cima...


----------



## thunderboy (23 Jan 2009 às 20:50)

Chuva moderada agora.


----------



## *Dave* (23 Jan 2009 às 20:51)

Mais uma forte rajada: *49,3km/h*


----------



## JoãoPT (23 Jan 2009 às 20:51)

AnDré disse:


> Aqui simplesmente morrinha.
> E mesmo o vento não é nada por aí além.
> *E pensar que poucas centenas de quilómetros a norte, o cenário é radicalmente diferente*.
> 
> ...



É verdade. Por aqui estão 13,6ºC e o tempo volta a mudar, começa a chover com mais intensidade e o vento aumentou também radicalmente, os postes de luz abanam com uma força e a chuva vai practicamente para cima e não para baixo, isto promete.

PS: Os postes de luz começam a falhar


----------



## GabKoost (23 Jan 2009 às 20:52)

Ui!

O vento aqui está mesmo a fortalecer!

O barulho la fora já começa a ser um pouco assustador...

Não sei se deva ir tomar café... Lol


----------



## *Dave* (23 Jan 2009 às 20:53)

últimos 20min - vento:
máx: *53,0km/h*
méd:* 35,1km/h*


----------



## tclor (23 Jan 2009 às 20:54)

Por aqui ainda tudo relativamente calmo: vento moderado, com uma rajada que apenas chegou aos 40 km/h e chuva ao longo do dia - 31 mm.


----------



## bewild (23 Jan 2009 às 20:57)

Neste momento chuva fraca e vento não se faz sentir estranhamente calmas as coisas.

Dados actuais:
T: 13,9ºC
HR 98%
P: 1014 mb/hPa


----------



## *Dave* (23 Jan 2009 às 20:58)

> *Situação Meteorológica Adversa	*
> 
> Para os distritos de Aveiro, Braga, Bragança, Castelo Branco, Coimbra, Guarda, Portalegre, Porto, Viana do Castelo, Vila Real e Viseu.
> (de 23JAN às 18H00 até 26JAN às 24H00)



Autoridade nacional de protecção civil.


----------



## GabKoost (23 Jan 2009 às 20:58)

Os alertas já estão no ar..


----------



## kikofra (23 Jan 2009 às 20:59)

acumulado en Santiago 87.4 mm a las 19:00 había 12 mas o menos.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jan 2009 às 20:59)

*Dave* disse:


> Há mesmo qualquer coisa a ganhar forma .
> Parece formar um "olho".



Não sei porque raio tanta admiração com uma simples depressão   estranho seria se ela não se formasse, ela tava modelada.


----------



## *Dave* (23 Jan 2009 às 21:00)

Mais uma rajada (): *55,5km/h*

T: *11,6ºC*
HR: *88%*
P: *1007,8mb/hPa*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Jan 2009 às 21:00)

Rajada máxima de *53,1 km/h*, até agora.


----------



## Lightning (23 Jan 2009 às 21:01)

AnDré disse:


> Até agora, na Galiza, a rajada máxima foi de *157,1Km/h* em Malpica.
> Junto à fronteira, um pouco a norte da foz do rio Minho, Castro Vicaludo chegou aos 119,4Km/h.



 

Qu sonho de temporal  

Por aqui o vento sopra apenas moderado a forte com rajadas, e ameaça chover novamente...


----------



## JoãoPT (23 Jan 2009 às 21:02)

Por aqui já não chove tanto e o vento volta a ficar mais fraco


----------



## Angelstorm (23 Jan 2009 às 21:03)

Ora viva pessoal.
Hoje passei pela Serra da Estrela, claro que não havia nada de especial de neve, apenas nevoeiro, chuva e claro uma ventania, ora vejam:


----------



## *Dave* (23 Jan 2009 às 21:04)

Mário Barros disse:


> Não sei porque raio tanta admiração com uma simples depressão   estranho seria se ela não se formasse, ela tava modelada.



Pois... mas temos de admitir que não é algo que se veja todos os dias .


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jan 2009 às 21:06)

*Dave* disse:


> Pois... mas temos de admitir que não é algo que se veja todos os dias .



Sim, mas deixa lá que talvez daqui para a frente já vamos ver muitas mais  tá tudo a mudar meus amigos.

Por aqui, tá a poalhar o vento é moderado, nada de especial a destacar tirando a descida da temperatura para os 13.7ºC.


----------



## *Dave* (23 Jan 2009 às 21:06)

Nova rajada - *63,3km/h*


----------



## [ HD ] (23 Jan 2009 às 21:06)

_O Instituto de Meteorologia prevê que, nos próximos dias, Portugal Continental seja «atingido por condições meteorológicas adversas, caracterizadas por chuva forte, descida de temperaturas, queda de neve acima dos 600 metros, agitação
marítima e ventos por vezes fortes», refere a Protecção Civil.

A ANPC recomenda à população «a tomada das necessárias medidas de prevenção e precaução», nomeadamente garantir a adequada fixação de estruturas soltas e a desobstrução dos sistemas de escoamento das águas pluviais.

A Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil pede ainda que se preste atenção aos cuidados com a utilização de braseiras, lareiras e outros sistemas de aquecimento, assim como na «condução de veículos em zonas afectadas pela neve e gelo».

Entretanto, em declarações à TSF, José Duarte, do IM, revelou que, nas próximas horas, o vento pode chegar aos 120 Km/h nas zonas altas, sendo que que as ondas do mar podem atingir os sete metros.

O responsável disse ainda que o tempo vai melhorar no Sábado, alertando, porém, que a neve vai regressar no Domingo._

Fonte : TSF


----------



## Peixoto (23 Jan 2009 às 21:09)

Boa noite...

Aqui pela Beira Alta, o vento persistiu durante todo o dia. Na A24, antes de chegar a Lamego, a 1000 metros de altitude (na saída para Bigorne), as rajadas deviam estar muito perto dos 100 KM/h. Não foi fácil segurar o carro para chegar a horas ao emprego...

Imagino como terá sido no litoral noroeste da Península Ibérica e nas terras altas da Galiza!!!

A imagem é elucidativa do que nos espera esta noite e na próxima madrugada.






Entretanto, parece que na próxima 2ª feira vou encontrar neve no caminho para Lamego. Sempre são 1000 metros de altitude!!!

Bom fim-de-semana a todos...


----------



## MSantos (23 Jan 2009 às 21:09)

Boa noite.

Aqui por Bragança o vento tem estado muito forte, a chuva também se faz sentir, a minha estação marca 10.1ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Jan 2009 às 21:09)

Angelstorm disse:


> Ora viva pessoal.
> Hoje passei pela Serra da Estrela, claro que não havia nada de especial de neve, apenas nevoeiro, chuva e claro uma ventania, ora vejam:
> 
> http://*ww.youtube.com/watch?v=Gt8V2CBrId4


o vídeo não está disponível


----------



## Minho (23 Jan 2009 às 21:10)

Por Melgaço os cortes de luz impedem que estação meteorológica esteja a debitar dados. O temporal vai forte...


----------



## João Ferreira (23 Jan 2009 às 21:10)

Por aquí agora não chove.

Temperatura actual: 13.7ºC
Pressão atmosférica: 1014.9 hpa.


----------



## Angelstorm (23 Jan 2009 às 21:13)

Aristocrata disse:


> o vídeo não está disponível





Não?
Estranho. A mim dá...
talvez o link directo:


----------



## *Dave* (23 Jan 2009 às 21:14)

Últimos 20 mín: vento:
máx: *63,3km/h*
méd: *37,2km/h*


----------



## *Dave* (23 Jan 2009 às 21:16)

Aristocrata disse:


> o vídeo não está disponível




Vê aqui: *youtube.com/watch?v=Gt8V2CBrId4* - copia isso para o URL do navegador da internet 

Belo video


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jan 2009 às 21:21)

A direção do Klaus nas próximas horas


----------



## João Ferreira (23 Jan 2009 às 21:22)

Está a dar um documentário no 2 sobre a construção de um edifício no antártico no meio da neve.


----------



## djalminha (23 Jan 2009 às 21:22)

Boas pessoal, aqui onde eu moro em Canidelo (VNG) junto a praia isto começa a ficar bonito um ventinho cada vez mais forte e com tendencia a aumentar...


----------



## AnDré (23 Jan 2009 às 21:23)

Angelstorm disse:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gt8V2CBrId4



Que espectáculo!
Fazia mesmo falta uma estação no ponto mais alto de Portugal Continental!

Por aqui sigo com 13,2ºC e morrinha.
Vento moderado a forte de oeste. Nada de relevante por aqui.


----------



## *Dave* (23 Jan 2009 às 21:23)

O vento está com uma força .

Rajada: *54,1km/h*


----------



## Lightning (23 Jan 2009 às 21:23)

O vento aumentou de intensidade. Céu muito nublado.


----------



## *Dave* (23 Jan 2009 às 21:27)

Chuvinha na minha direcção .







Amanhã de certo vou ver algumas árvores com ganhos mais pesados no chão


----------



## miguel (23 Jan 2009 às 21:30)

Ancares(Galiza) a 1364m acabou de registar uma rajada de *182,2km/h*


----------



## jpmartins (23 Jan 2009 às 21:31)

Bem por aqui a Carla tem se feito sentir bem, a rajada max. 60.8 km/h.
Já estive sem luz, vamos lá o desenrolar das próximas horas.


----------



## Stormrider (23 Jan 2009 às 21:32)

HotSpot disse:


> Em Portugal há locais onde não deve ser muito simpático:
> 
> Paredes de Coura: *93.3 km/hr (19:46)*
> 
> ...



A minha querida terra está a ser fustigada.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jan 2009 às 21:34)

miguel disse:


> Ancares(Galiza) a 1364m acabou de registar uma rajada de *182,2km/h*



A isso chamo estranheza, há quantos anos os Galegos não viam tanto vento ?? eu aposto 30 anos  não me venham com a história da altitude, lá por ser alto não significa que tenha de ter muito vento, e que muito vento, neste caso quase 200 km/h é normal.


----------



## Stormrider (23 Jan 2009 às 21:34)

Stormrider disse:


> A minha querida terra está a ser fustigada.



Ja vai um pouco mais alto:                                                                vel. máxima diária: 98.2 km/hr (20:02)


----------



## João Soares (23 Jan 2009 às 21:35)

djalminha disse:


> Boas pessoal, aqui onde eu moro em Canidelo (VNG) junto a praia isto começa a ficar bonito um ventinho cada vez mais forte e com tendencia a aumentar...



Sim, e com cada rajada de vento, xxiiii

Temp: *12,7ºC* 

Sejas bem vindo, amigo canidelense


----------



## bewild (23 Jan 2009 às 21:35)

miguel disse:


> Ancares(Galiza) a 1364m acabou de registar uma rajada de *182,2km/h*



Bem isso já é uma boa rajada! Por muito que gostemos de "mau tempo" o nosso PORTUGAL é muito bom pois estamos num cantinho onde tudo nos passa ao lado, como se costuma dizer o português têm sempre sorte até nas depressões.


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Jan 2009 às 21:35)

Angelstorm disse:


> Não?
> Estranho. A mim dá...
> talvez o link directo:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gt8V2CBrId4



afinal já dá
e são imagens interessantes...o vento é brutal!


----------



## AnDré (23 Jan 2009 às 21:35)

*182,16Km/h* em Ancares


----------



## [ HD ] (23 Jan 2009 às 21:35)

Mesmo com esta tempestade , há barcos que se fazem ao mar ...

http://www.localizatodo.com/

Notas :
* O loading poderá demorar um pouco ...
** Ampliar até à costa galega.
*** Será que o barco mais a Sul - com a referência Setubal - é português ? ...


----------



## João Ferreira (23 Jan 2009 às 21:38)

Chove bastante agora

Temperatura actual 3.6ºC


----------



## Lightning (23 Jan 2009 às 21:39)

Tanto no Eumetsat como no Sat24 como no IM (neste último, vista de infravermelho, Portugal Continental) as imagens são simplesmente lindas de se ver. Não se vê disto todos os dias, não há palavras para descrever...


----------



## AnDré (23 Jan 2009 às 21:44)

Por aqui, começou agora a soprar o vento verdadeiramente forte.
Até pensei que já não chegava cá.
A morrinha continua. Apenas 1,3mm acumulados.

Imagens de satélite para mais tarde recordar


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Jan 2009 às 21:45)

João Ferreira disse:


> Chove bastante agora
> 
> Temperatura actual 3.6ºC



3.6ºC?? Era bom, era, estaríamos perto do limiar da neve... 
Por aqui, vento forte, chuva fraca, e 14.2ºC


----------



## Brigantia (23 Jan 2009 às 21:48)

Estrada do Bom Jesus (sentido descendente) cortada devido á queda de uma árvore de grande porte.

Vento muito forte nesta altura por Braga.


----------



## JazCrazy (23 Jan 2009 às 21:48)

Ola,

A nossa amiga Carla hoje ia fazendo estragos. Vinha eu de Gaia para Famalicão na A3 quando a Carla se lembrou de me dar uma sopradela mais violenta e me empurrou duas faxas de rodagem. A minha montada (CBR600) e eu apanhamos um valente susto, pois já me imaginava estendidinho no chao com um carro a passar-me por cima... Val lá, safei-me desta. 

Por aqui esteve todo o santo dia a chover, muito nevoeiro e agora para o fim da tarde muito vento.

Fiquem Bem....


----------



## kikofra (23 Jan 2009 às 21:50)

Meu deus!!!!! ia ficando sem o telhado do barracao... estava em sossegado na casa de banho, que da pela janela para ver o barracao quando ouço uma barulho intenso nos 1,2 segundos nao ligei pensei que fosse uma rajada normal depois decidi olhar pela janela e vejo as chapas a "contecerem-se", com uma barulho ensurdecedor.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Jan 2009 às 21:53)

Por aqui o vento já sopra por vezes forte e já choveu.


----------



## stormy (23 Jan 2009 às 21:54)

noite medonha nas terras altas do distrito de lisboamuito pior que eu imaginavavao haver victimas e danos


----------



## PedroAfonso (23 Jan 2009 às 21:54)

O vento continua moderado com rajadas. A precipitação essa é mais fraca, embora esteja mais fraca...

De momento não posso ir checar a consola, mas assim que possível volto a postar resultados, fiquem agora com os dados da Escola Anselmo de Andrade:

Temperatura +14.5 °C 
 Humidade 91 % 
 Pressão Atmosférica 1016 hPa 
 Sensação de Frio +13 °C 


 Velocidade do Vento (actual) 24.8 km/h 
 Velocidade do Vento (média 10 minutos) 15.1 km/h 
 Direcção do Vento (actual) 213° (SW) 
 Direcção do Vento (média 10 minutos) 225° (SW) 

 Pluviosidade  0 mm/hour 
 Pluviosidade  3 mm desde Midnight 

IN: http://weather.esec-anselmo-andrade.com/


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Jan 2009 às 21:57)

Continua a chover e estou com *4,4 mm* acumulados desde as 0h.


----------



## Lightning (23 Jan 2009 às 21:57)

stormy disse:


> noite medonha nas terras altas do distrito de lisboa muito pior que eu imaginava vao haver victimas e danos



Primeiro, escreve-se *vítimas*, e não victimas. 

Segundo, desculpa dizer, mas não dramatizes tanto, não é caso para tanto. Quanto muito as vítimas que podem resultar deste temporal podem ser alguns pássaros que se aventurem a voar com esta ventania 

Danos, isso sim, vão haver de certeza.


----------



## kikofra (23 Jan 2009 às 21:58)

O vento arrancou uma chapa!!!  nao completamente


----------



## bewild (23 Jan 2009 às 21:58)

stormy disse:


> noite medonha nas terras altas do distrito de lisboamuito pior que eu imaginavavao haver victimas e danos



Boas tudo bem companheiro? Estás a indicar que aí para esses lados está muito vento?


----------



## ac_cernax (23 Jan 2009 às 21:59)

Há aqui alguem que consiga responder a esta *duas perguntas* que eu vou fazer e muitos também gostariam de saber a resposta.

*Já estamos no ponto alto?*

*O que se pode esperar a seguir a passagem d'isto ou quando estiver quase a passar?* e que por vezes os restos trazem surpresas.

Desde ja fica o obrigado a quem poder responder.


----------



## Lightning (23 Jan 2009 às 22:03)

ac_cernax disse:


> Há aqui alguem que consiga responder a esta *duas perguntas* que eu vou fazer e muitos também gostariam de saber a resposta.
> 
> *Já estamos no ponto alto?*
> 
> ...



O obrigado vai para mim. 

Segundo o IM, o ponto alto é em princípio entre a 1 e as 2 da madrugada (isto em relação ao vento).

A seguir a isto podemos esperar céu pouco nublado e vento a diminuir de intensidade.


----------



## miguel (23 Jan 2009 às 22:03)

ac_cernax disse:


> Há aqui alguem que consiga responder a esta *duas perguntas* que eu vou fazer e muitos também gostariam de saber a resposta.
> 
> *Já estamos no ponto alto?*
> 
> ...



O ponto alto é a partir de agora até por volta da 1 ou 2 horas da madrugada!!

Aqui tive ainda apenas 50km/h e foi feito de tarde!


----------



## João Soares (23 Jan 2009 às 22:03)

Lightning disse:


> Segundo, desculpa dizer, mas *não dramarizes* tanto, não é caso para tanto. Quanto muito as vítimas que podem resultar deste temporal podem ser alguns pássaros que se aventurem a voar com esta ventania
> 
> Danos, isso sim, vão haver de certeza.



Não e dramarizes, mas sim *não dramatizes*
Do resto, nao falaremos de vitimas pois poderá sempre haver algum meteolouco espanhol a aventurar-se na ventania e a coisa correr para o torto, mas nao falemos em desgraças

------------------------------------------------------------------
Temp: *12,8ºC*
Vento moderado a forte e céu muito nublado


----------



## João Ferreira (23 Jan 2009 às 22:04)

mr. phillip disse:


> 3.6ºC?? Era bom, era, estaríamos perto do limiar da neve...
> Por aqui, vento forte, chuva fraca, e 14.2ºC



A diferença que faz quando não temos o nº1 antes


----------



## Lightning (23 Jan 2009 às 22:05)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Não e dramarizes, mas sim *não dramatizes*
> Do resto, nao falaremos de vitimas pois poderá sempre haver algum meteolouco espanhol a aventurar-se na ventania e a coisa correr para o torto, mas nao falemos em desgraças



Peço desculpa  É de escrever à pressa...


----------



## Perfect Storm (23 Jan 2009 às 22:05)

Por aqui muito mau tempo!!
Vento muito forte com rajadas impressionantes!!


----------



## miguel (23 Jan 2009 às 22:08)

E depois de passar a frente a seguir as 4h da madrugada o que podemos esperar é céu pouco nublado  não tem pós frontal  A frente de domingo de madrugada vai nos animar mais porque tem mais vento e tem o pós frontal que queremos


----------



## DMartins (23 Jan 2009 às 22:08)

Impressionante o vento!
Já saíram vários carros de Bombeiros à pouco. Provavelmente problemas de árvores ou afins.
Impressionante mesmo...


----------



## jocarva (23 Jan 2009 às 22:08)

Lightning disse:


> Primeiro, escreve-se *vítimas*, e não victimas.
> 
> Segundo, desculpa dizer, mas não dramarizes tanto, não é caso para tanto. Quanto muito as vítimas que podem resultar deste temporal podem ser alguns pássaros que se aventurem a voar com esta ventania
> 
> Danos, isso sim, vão haver de certeza.



Todos cometemos erros...já agora aproveito para acrescentar que não se diz "vão haver danos" - Diz-se, isso sim, "vai haver danos".

Abraço


----------



## stormy (23 Jan 2009 às 22:09)

o vento está
quanto á depressao formar um olho todas as depressões teem um nucleo ou olho onde o tempo apresenta-se sereno acontece que os olhos de extratropicais e de tropicais são diferentes .


----------



## ac_cernax (23 Jan 2009 às 22:12)

Bem la se foi a luz outra vez. So vento, nao chove.


----------



## Lightning (23 Jan 2009 às 22:13)

Chuva fraca e MUITO vento neste momento.

Para não estar a fazer tantas citações (penso que é assim que se escreve) aqui fica o meu pedido de desculpas devido a todos os erros ortográficos que dei, estou a escrever "metade" às escuras.


----------



## AnDré (23 Jan 2009 às 22:15)

*68km/h *de velocidade média do vento em Mogadouro.






Diferença da pressão atmosférica no continente:


----------



## Fil (23 Jan 2009 às 22:17)

Vento fortíssimo por Bragança que já deixou parte da cidade sem luz, e aqui no meu bairro vai abaixo constantemente. As rajadas na minha estação andam entre os 50 e 60 km/h, mas na realidade deve ser mais pois a minha estação sempre marcou bem menos que a estação do IM. Temperatura actual de 9,5ºC.


----------



## *Marta* (23 Jan 2009 às 22:21)

Por aqui, notou-se ao longo do dia um aumento na intensidade do vento. A chuva também já se fez sentir.
Cortes de energia já tive um. Vamos lá ver no que isto dá...


----------



## stormy (23 Jan 2009 às 22:21)

devo de estar a tocar nos 100km.h a casa treme
lembrem-se que estou a 305mts virado para NO


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Jan 2009 às 22:22)

Já igualei por 3 vezes os *53,1 km/h*.


----------



## Turista (23 Jan 2009 às 22:23)

Por aqui, vento moderado...
nada de especial... (aqui tambem é normal haver sempre vento )


----------



## Lince (23 Jan 2009 às 22:23)

Neste momento caiu uma grande trovoada e cai uma granizada.
Quanto ao vento é melhor nem falar.


----------



## squidward (23 Jan 2009 às 22:24)

aqui pelo menos a partir das 19/20h que começou a fazer muito vento. Agora de vez em quando dão aqui umas rajadinhas...vai lá vai!!!Até a barraca abana!!


----------



## BrOliveira (23 Jan 2009 às 22:24)

Boas a todos.
De momento na Figueira da Foz faz-se sentir rajadas de vento na ordem dos 40km\h com humidade de 97%, 13ºC.
O mar com ondulação muito forte, já que passa por cima dos molhes de entrada do porto.


----------



## Lightning (23 Jan 2009 às 22:24)

A luz aqui já deu sinal uma vez. Quando está tudo em silêncio, dá para ouvir perfeitamente o vento a "assobiar" por entre as telhas do prédio. A clarabóia (parte de vidro no meio do telhado) está constantemente a estremecer com o vento, até mete medo. 

Já agora fica aqui uma curiosidade: a última vez que fiquei sem luz devido ao mau tempo foi mais ou menos à dois ou três anos.


----------



## carlitinhos (23 Jan 2009 às 22:24)

esta fica na recordação






neste momento pelo fundão vento quanto baste, forte e com fortes ragadas, chuva nem tanto

cumps


----------



## stormy (23 Jan 2009 às 22:25)

RETIRO TUDO O QUE DISSE DOS NOSSOS COLEGAS ESPANHOIS NÃO SÃO ELES OS EXAGERADOS MAS SIM O PROPRIO CLAUS!!!!!!O VENTO A CHUVAUNBELIVABLE


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jan 2009 às 22:26)

A superfície frontal fria já atravessou a região do noroeste, estando agora a atingir as regiões do interior norte e o centro do Continente.

Imagem de Satélite


----------



## storm (23 Jan 2009 às 22:26)

Por aqui o vento aumentou de intensidade moderado com rajadas fortes


----------



## ac_cernax (23 Jan 2009 às 22:28)

Por aqui piorou bastante e continuo sem luz. Tudo faz barulho a bater.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Jan 2009 às 22:30)

Chego agora aos *59,5 km/h*.
A temperatura sobe para os *14,4 ºC*.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jan 2009 às 22:30)

Lince disse:


> Neste momento caiu uma grande trovoada e cai uma granizada.
> Quanto ao vento é melhor nem falar.



Situação pós-frontal, de aguaceiros moderados acompanhados por trovoadas e possível granizo; vento moderado com rajadas de noroeste e descida da temperatura ... É o que se espera para o noroeste nas próximas horas.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jan 2009 às 22:32)

Aumento súbito do vento  estou com 14.0ºC, de momento não chove.


----------



## stormy (23 Jan 2009 às 22:35)

o vento só vai parar amanhã nao´pelo que vi no GFS.....


----------



## Peixoto (23 Jan 2009 às 22:35)

Aqui por casa, os mais pequenos vêem o vento como um fantasma. A minha filha mais velha (3 anos de idade) recusa-se a ir dormir com medo do vento. As persianas estremecem e ouve-se um som que parece o uivar de um lobo. Eu vou-me rindo com os meus dois filhotes e bem lhes explico que o vento é amigo, mas eles não me ligam. Têm medo e não querem ir para a cama...

Vai ser uma noitada daquelas...

Abraço


----------



## criz0r (23 Jan 2009 às 22:35)

bem eu estava ali na sala mas de repente ouvi tudo pelo ar aqui na minha varanda..e tenho a dizer que o vento aqui é fortíssimo..sem querer exagerar mas julgo que se não forem rajadas de 120km/h andam lá muito perto.


----------



## miguel (23 Jan 2009 às 22:37)

Em Malpica 172,4 kmh e Burela 148,6 kmh ambas na Galiza

Aqui acumulei até agora 3,2mm e a rajada máxima até agora foi de 54,9km/h


----------



## miguel (23 Jan 2009 às 22:38)

*60,8km/h*


----------



## AnDré (23 Jan 2009 às 22:38)

Mário Barros disse:


> Aumento súbito do vento  estou com 14.0ºC, de momento não chove.



Também 14ºC, não chove e até há abertas.
Soprou agora uma rajada de vento que era digna de medição.

É nestas alturas que me rôo todo por não ter nenhum anemômetro.

Vou com apenas 1,7mm acumulados.


----------



## *Dave* (23 Jan 2009 às 22:39)

Lince disse:


> Neste momento caiu uma grande trovoada e cai uma granizada.
> Quanto ao vento é melhor nem falar.



Trovoada 
O site do IM ainda não mostra nada  (http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/trovoada/)  atraso de vida.

Por aqui, chove fraco e o vento continua a ter uma grande intensidade...

T: *10,8ºC*
HR: *95% - 100%*
P: *1005,9mb/hPa*

V. v: *48,6km/h*


----------



## PedroAfonso (23 Jan 2009 às 22:40)

E eu aqui sem conseguir ver a consola...

Parece que o vento está a aumentar bastante de intensidade.


----------



## Lightning (23 Jan 2009 às 22:42)

AnDré disse:


> Também 14ºC, não chove e até há abertas.
> Soprou agora uma rajada de vento que era digna de medição.
> *
> É nestas alturas que me rôo todo por não ter nenhum anemômetro*.
> ...



Não me digas nada...  

---------

Por agora o vento acalmou, mas continua moderado com rajadas. O céu está com algumas abertas.


----------



## Turista (23 Jan 2009 às 22:43)

criz0r disse:


> sem querer exagerar mas julgo que se não forem rajadas de 120km/h andam lá muito perto.


----------



## criz0r (23 Jan 2009 às 22:44)

A velocidade média do vento bem como as rajadas são impressionantes.


----------



## stormy (23 Jan 2009 às 22:44)

estou com vento "huracanado" e aguaceiros,por vezes moderados....


----------



## rufer (23 Jan 2009 às 22:57)

Pessoal, não há aqui ninguém da zona de ourém? Ligou-me agora um amigo que até nem liga a estas coisas da meteorologia, assustado com o vento a perguntar o que se passa. E eu disse-lhe que aqui pela minha zona o vento está forte mas sem exagero. Alguém dessa zona?


----------



## irpsit (23 Jan 2009 às 22:57)

Gostava de saber a vossa opinião: se uma série destas tempestades depois de uma sucessão de vagas de frio não é um sinal de uma mudança climática notória?

Alguém sabe qual é a vel. máxima do vento em território português?
A última vez que me lembro de tanto vento e árvores partidas foi em Setembro 2006 quando passou a tempestade tropical Gordon já como extra-tropical, igualmente no norte da Galiza.

180kmh na Galiza é obra!
Parece que esta vai mais forte que o Gordon e o Vince.


----------



## Lightning (23 Jan 2009 às 22:59)

À coisa de 5 minutos: temporal de chuva (com intervalos, chovia forte a cada 20 segundos  ) e bastante vento com rajadas. 

Agora tudo mais calmo, excepto o vento.


----------



## irpsit (23 Jan 2009 às 22:59)

De várias zonas do país norte e centro, para quem falo, dizem que está um vento muito muito forte quase tempestuoso!


----------



## Defender (23 Jan 2009 às 23:00)

Em Miranda do Corvo - Coimbra o vento está bastante forte....

Corte de luz à mais de meia hora.... já tive de ver o slb no portatil :/


----------



## miguel (23 Jan 2009 às 23:00)

Malpica *183,3 km/h*


----------



## *Dave* (23 Jan 2009 às 23:00)

Resumo últimos 20min - vento
máx: *59,9km/h*
méd: *35,5km/h*

O vento ao abanar as árvores faz um som estridente...

Parece que ouvi um trovão.. vou ficar há escuta .


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jan 2009 às 23:01)

irpsit disse:


> De várias zonas do país norte e centro, para quem falo, dizem que está um vento muito muito forte quase tempestuoso!



Pois, mas a 28 de Outubro de 2008 tivemos mais vento do que aquele que estamos a ter hoje, isto na minha opnião, apenas se diferencia de uma coisa, este vento que estamos a ter agora está a durar mais tempo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Jan 2009 às 23:01)

Acumulados *5,0 mm* de precipitação.
O vento já tocou nos *59,5 km/h*, mas tende a acalmar agora.


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Jan 2009 às 23:01)

Por aqui vai-se mantendo mais ou menos tudo na mesma, isto é, vento forte, sem ser nada do outro mundo, chuva fraca, temperatura amena (14.5ºC), e pressão estável, nos 1017hpa.
O site esteve com problemas ou foi da minha net?


----------



## mocha (23 Jan 2009 às 23:02)

mr. phillip disse:


> Por aqui vai-se mantendo mais ou menos tudo na mesma, isto é, vento forte, sem ser nada do outro mundo, chuva fraca, temperatura amena (14.5ºC), e pressão estável, nos 1017hpa.
> O site esteve com problemas ou foi da minha net?



andam a brincar, não foi mesmo abaixo
se eu tou a margem sul e as rajadas sao bem forte, imagino o pessoal no norte, ja pra não falar em espanha


----------



## DMartins (23 Jan 2009 às 23:03)

Impressionante mesmo. 
E o número de carros de bombeiros a passar em todas as direcções.
Imagino na Galiza...


----------



## Lightning (23 Jan 2009 às 23:03)

*Dave* disse:


> O vento ao abanar as árvores faz um som estridente...
> 
> *Parece que ouvi um trovão.. vou ficar há escuta* .



É bem possível, nestas situações. 



mr. phillip disse:


> Por aqui vai-se mantendo mais ou menos tudo na mesma, isto é, vento forte, sem ser nada do outro mundo, chuva fraca, temperatura amena (14.5ºC), e pressão estável, nos 1017hpa.
> O site esteve com problemas ou foi da minha net?



Os problemas foram mesmo do site.


----------



## *Dave* (23 Jan 2009 às 23:05)

Fui à rua e fiquei todo despenteado.

O som das árvores é mesmo aterrador. Não se ouve mais nada, além das arvores.


----------



## vitamos (23 Jan 2009 às 23:05)

O vento sopra forte pela zona de Lisboa... Vá lá pessoal... tá forte talvez rajadas na ordem dos 70, 80 km/h em alguns pontos, mas 120km/h no Sul não... e em principio não se irão registar


----------



## kikofra (23 Jan 2009 às 23:05)

irpsit disse:


> De várias zonas do país norte e centro, para quem falo, dizem que está um vento muito muito forte quase tempestuoso!


aqui desde que ia ficando sem telhado tem estado calmo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Jan 2009 às 23:05)

Destaque para os meus escaldantes *15,0 ºC*. 
Ainda há pouco estava abaixo dos 14 ºC.


----------



## Profetaa (23 Jan 2009 às 23:06)

Ola a todos.
Pois parece que houve problemas com o site....tambem nao conseguia entrar...
Nesta zona esta como em todo o lado,vento bastande forte...
Nao percebo muito disto,mas pelo que vejo nas imagens deste link...a coisa ta seria....
http://www.meteoblue.ch/index.php?id=187&L=5&did=33


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Jan 2009 às 23:06)

vitamos disse:


> O vento sopra forte pela zona de Lisboa... Vá lá pessoal... tá forte talvez rajadas na ordem dos 70, 80 km/h em alguns pontos, mas 120km/h no Sul não... e em principio não se irão registar



Eu nem isso, rondou apenas os 60 km/h, nada de mais.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Jan 2009 às 23:07)

O Vento Sopra Forte!! Os Records de Hoje vão sendo batidos, sendo o Actual de *63,4 km/h*!!

Neste momento encontra-se nos 57,6 km/h
A Temperatura está nos 13,6ºC


----------



## Jodamensil (23 Jan 2009 às 23:11)

Nao tenho como ver a velocidade do vento mas de uma coisa sei. O vento é forte e constante e de vez em quando veem umas rajadas meu deus.
Os caixotes do lixo estão espalhados na rua


----------



## *Dave* (23 Jan 2009 às 23:13)

Ouvi mais um trovão!
Agora tenho a certeza que era um trovão.
Pena que o IM não actualize...


----------



## João Soares (23 Jan 2009 às 23:14)

Vento fraco a moderado e um agauceiro

Temp: *11,8ºC* (nova minima)

Precipitaçao: *2,2mm*


----------



## Mago (23 Jan 2009 às 23:17)

Rajada Máxima do Vento 77km/hr às 22:21 
Vento forte
9ºC
Chuva = 12mm


----------



## miguel (23 Jan 2009 às 23:18)

A minha rajada máxima ate agora foi de *60,8km/h* se não a bater na próxima hora já não acredito que tenha mais que isto


----------



## ac_cernax (23 Jan 2009 às 23:18)

O Vento continua forte, ja atingi a rajada maxima do ano. 60.5 km/h. E a luz depois de ter vindo mais uns minutos, la se foi ela outra vez. Se a pouco se atingiu a rajada max na malpica, podera vir + vento ainda ca para baixo?


----------



## Lightning (23 Jan 2009 às 23:19)

Céu muito nublado, agora por nuvens altas e baixas. De vez em quando são perceptíveis algums cumulus. Vento fraco a moderado.

Está tudo calmo desde o último post meu, mas aproxima-se um aguaceiro neste momento.


----------



## DMartins (23 Jan 2009 às 23:22)

Meu Deus. As minhas janelas do quarto estão viradas a Oeste, e digo-vos, só para terem a ideia, que com elas trancadas, com as persianas em baixo, as cortinas abanam cá dentro.
Sinceramente não me lembro de rajadas destas...Impressionante que mete medo.


----------



## *Dave* (23 Jan 2009 às 23:23)

Subida repentina na temperatura de *10,8ºC* para *11,6ºC* .

Um dia e pêras este .


----------



## João Soares (23 Jan 2009 às 23:23)

Chuva forte e vento forte

Temp: *11,7ºC*


----------



## ecobcg (23 Jan 2009 às 23:23)

E a minha rajada máxima foi de uns estonteantes..... 24,5km/h!!!
Isto é mesmo o Algarve e acabou-se...


----------



## ogalo (23 Jan 2009 às 23:24)

temperatura 14 ºC
velocidade do vento não sei,mas que abana ,abana mesmo .....esta ruim ...


----------



## camrov8 (23 Jan 2009 às 23:26)

por estes lados o vento também vai forte agora n chove


----------



## *Dave* (23 Jan 2009 às 23:28)

Extremos de hoje:
Tmáx: *14,5ºC*
Tmín: *10,7ºC*

HRmáx: *95% - 100%*
HRmín: *68% *(actual)

Rajada máxima: *64,4km/h*


----------



## ruiadam (23 Jan 2009 às 23:28)

Por estes lados é muito forte mesmo, mas para já não me parece que tenha sido necessária a intervenção da Protecção Civil


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Jan 2009 às 23:29)

Destaque para a queda da humidade em cerca de 10 % numa hora.


----------



## criz0r (23 Jan 2009 às 23:32)

vitamos disse:


> O vento sopra forte pela zona de Lisboa... Vá lá pessoal... tá forte talvez rajadas na ordem dos 70, 80 km/h em alguns pontos, mas 120km/h no Sul não... e em principio não se irão registar



Não tenho meios para medir a rajada máxima mas posso com toda a certeza garantir que as rajadas que se sentiu aqui por volta das 23h  não foram de certeza de 70 a 80km/h foram muito mais fortes que isso. De qualquer maneira o vento agora acalmou mas continua com rajadas esporádicas.


----------



## Skizzo (23 Jan 2009 às 23:32)

a máxima aqui foi outra vez de 14,0ºC, atingida já depois das 22h.


----------



## kikofra (23 Jan 2009 às 23:33)

Situações provocadas pela situação meteorológica:

Vila Real-   	  16 quedas de árvores 6 quedas de estruturas 

Coimbra- 1 queda de árvore Verifica-se a falta de energia eletrica nos Cbs Gois, Penela e Penacova. 

Viseu-14 quedas de árvores 

Braga- 4 quedas de arvores


----------



## stormy (23 Jan 2009 às 23:34)

vou dormir boas noites a todos
amanhã quero fotos: eu mesmo vou fazer um rescaldo aqui da minha zona logo de manha....á tarde é estudar portugues e matematica
agora vento forte de NO


----------



## rufer (23 Jan 2009 às 23:37)

Bem, por aqui (Bemposta, Abrantes) está tudo calmo. O vento nunca foi muito forte e agora quase nem há. Vamos ver como evolui.


----------



## bewild (23 Jan 2009 às 23:38)

Bem pessoal começo já com situações as quais não são as melhores... 





Pois é como a própria imagem demonstra o que o vento já provocou esta noite, esta imagem é de Alfeiria uma aldeia no concelho de Torres Vedras, a derrocada de uma parede de pedra.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jan 2009 às 23:38)

Penso que o pico alto o vento já passou por aqui  em resumo 64.1 km/h e nada mais.


----------



## miguel (23 Jan 2009 às 23:40)

O pico foi entre as 22 e as 00h a partir de agora vai acalmando...

14,8ºC


----------



## gela (23 Jan 2009 às 23:41)

Antes de mais ola a todos tenho seguido o forum nos ultimos dias e os topicos andam muito interessantes.
Todo este vento por aqui faz me lembrar na Australia quando andava um ciclone por perto. Nem quero imaginar por Espanha!


----------



## Profetaa (23 Jan 2009 às 23:42)

Recorde de quedas de arvores em Braga ,24 .....
Com tanta arvore caída, alguem que aproveite a lenha,pois parece que vem ai frio....loll


----------



## ferreira5 (23 Jan 2009 às 23:45)

Em Bragança faltou a luz numa zona da cidade e como eu estava nesse café acabei por vir para casa...já lá vai cerca de uma hora e nada---estive à luz de vela...no entanto o Benfica empatou e é a parte positiva da noite!


----------



## granizus (23 Jan 2009 às 23:46)

Boa noite a todos,

Estou agora nas Penhas da Saúde com 3,1º. O vento está muito forte mas abrandou porque tivemos uma hora de verdadeira tempestade. Agorra corre muito veloz uma espécie de nevoeiro.

Espero agora pela neve, mas com o meu filho mais novo com febre, acho que nem vai dar para estrear as "autosock"...

Abraço


----------



## DMartins (23 Jan 2009 às 23:46)

Profetaa disse:


> Recorde de quedas de arvores em Braga ,24 .....
> Com tanta arvore caída, alguem que aproveite a lenha,pois parece que vem ai frio....loll



Pois.
A julgar pelos carros de Bombeiros que corriam de um lado para o outro aqui em Guimarães era de supor...
São rajadas mesmo muito fortes.


----------



## camrov8 (23 Jan 2009 às 23:48)

aqui faltou por escaços segundos por volta das 9


----------



## kikofra (23 Jan 2009 às 23:49)

entao e trovoada vai haver?


----------



## Perfect Storm (23 Jan 2009 às 23:50)

Neste momento sigo com vento muito forte e o ruido do mar ao longe é impressionante
A temperatura já iniciou o processo de descida com a entrada de uma nova massa de ar frio conforme imagem.







[/URL][/IMG]

Temp: 13ºC
Pressão: 1013 hpa.

VIVA O INVERNO


----------



## squidward (23 Jan 2009 às 23:50)

por aqui continua o vento forte


----------



## ferreira5 (23 Jan 2009 às 23:51)

por aqui 7.3º e até amanhã!


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jan 2009 às 23:52)

Perfect Storm disse:


>



A depressão já lá vai  lá vão os Franceses levar com tudo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jan 2009 às 23:52)

Boas,por aqui o vento na ultima hora têm dado boas rajadas constantes de W a chuva nas ultimas horas caiu por varias vezes mas fraca o céu continua muito nublado.

Dados 12.6ºc pressão 1010hpa e 73%hr.

Até amanhã


----------



## Profetaa (23 Jan 2009 às 23:52)

AQui parece que o vento esta mais forte que nunca ....
de certeza que se registaram agora as rajadas mais fortes....pena nao ter como medir....
mas em breve ja terei essa informaçao.....


----------



## Fantkboy (23 Jan 2009 às 23:53)

Bem pessoal! Por enquanto o melhor da festa já passou! Vento acalmou! Algumas rajadas fortes mas nada de mais! Pode ser que entretanto alguma célula convectiva se forme aqui por estas bandas!  E que traga trovoada claro!


----------



## miguel (23 Jan 2009 às 23:54)

Aqui tudo mais calmo já passou o pico que era entre as 22 e as 00h, tive rajada máxima de 60,8km/h as 22:37, a precipitação total foi de 3,2mm...a temperatura actual é de uns amenos 14,7ºC e o vento já sopra fraco a moderado...Agora venha Domingo para mais Temporal


----------



## camrov8 (23 Jan 2009 às 23:54)

para domingo e segunda voltamos a ter uma cota baixa perto dos 600mts poderá ser outra dor de cabeça para algumas pessoas


----------



## DMartins (23 Jan 2009 às 23:58)

Mário Barros disse:


> A depressão já lá vai  lá vão os Franceses levar com tudo



Não vai não... Se visses as minhas janelas a abanar...


----------



## Dan (23 Jan 2009 às 23:58)

O pior parece já ter passado. Com a passagem da frente, o vento forte provocou uma falha de energia eléctrica por mais de uma hora.

Passamos agora ao regime de aguaceiros acompanhado de uma descida nos valores de temperatura. 

Vento forte e 8,2ºC por agora.


----------



## ajrebelo (24 Jan 2009 às 00:00)

boas

13.7ºc, vento moderado com rajadas, céu nublado, neste momento não chove.

abraços


----------



## tclor (24 Jan 2009 às 00:05)

Curiosamente o vento por aqui nunca foi muito forte, a rajada máxima foi de 42 km/h e agora parece estar a acalmar. Também a temperatura está a descer, já vai nos 6,9º


----------



## camrov8 (24 Jan 2009 às 00:05)

tens a certesa quanto ao raio *Dave*


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jan 2009 às 00:06)

DMartins disse:


> Não vai não... Se visses as minhas janelas a abanar...



Sim, as minhas tambem estão, mas nada de mais  agora é sempre a diminuir.


----------



## PêJê (24 Jan 2009 às 00:08)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Não e dramarizes, mas sim *não dramatizes*
> Do resto, nao falaremos de vitimas pois poderá sempre haver algum meteolouco espanhol a aventurar-se na ventania e a coisa correr para o torto, mas nao falemos em desgraças
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



Há coisas engraçadas...no post original (# 684) dramatizes está bem escrito!!!
Adiante, vento e mais vento, anda tudo pelo ar. Há muito que não via algo assim...de resto quente, muito quente, 15,2º.
A seguir durante a noite...


----------



## Turista (24 Jan 2009 às 00:09)

Por aqui o vento abrandou... 13,8ºC


----------



## João Soares (24 Jan 2009 às 00:11)

PêJê disse:


> Há coisas engraçadas...no post original (# 684) dramatizes está bem escrito!!!
> Adiante, vento e mais vento, anda tudo pelo ar. Há muito que não via algo assim...de resto quente, muito quente, 15,2º.
> A seguir durante a noite...



Nao vÊs que foi o Lightning, que editou o post dele e escreveu correctamente dramatizes, depois de eu o ter corrigido


----------



## ct5iul (24 Jan 2009 às 00:13)

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO
BOM DIA 
PARABÉNS AO DANIEL VILÃO POR MAIS UM ANIVERSARIO QUE CONTES MUITOS


----------



## bewild (24 Jan 2009 às 00:19)

Bem por aqui já deu o que tinha a dar, a pressão já esta a subir e a humidade a descer, tivemos umas boas rajadas e pelo que vimos provocou alguns danos materiais.

Dados actuais:
T: 14,5ºC
HR: 79%
P: 1016 mb/hPa


----------



## granizus (24 Jan 2009 às 00:23)

Aqui pelas Penhas da Saúde o termómetro vai desceno ao ritmo de 0,1º a cada dez minutos. Vou agora com 2,4º, muito vento e chuva, mas só água, nem um sleetezinho aparece.

O vento pelas 22h era realmente impressionante e na subida da Covilhã para aqui, pelas 19h, eram já muitos os ramos na estrada.

Até amanhã


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Jan 2009 às 00:23)

ct5iul disse:


> PARABÉNS AO DANIEL VILÃO POR MAIS UM ANIVERSARIO QUE CONTES MUITOS



Muito obrigado, *Daniel*.


----------



## ecobcg (24 Jan 2009 às 00:24)

É impressão minha ou os Franceses vão ter um temporal daqueles memoráveis???


----------



## thunderboy (24 Jan 2009 às 00:24)

gela disse:


> Antes de mais ola a todos tenho seguido o forum nos ultimos dias e os topicos andam muito interessantes.
> Todo este vento por aqui faz me lembrar na Australia quando andava um ciclone por perto. Nem quero imaginar por Espanha!



Olá agora já somos dois os membros de Alcanena no MeteoPt.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (24 Jan 2009 às 00:25)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2009*

Bem, de repente levantou-se um vendaval em Moura como não sei se alguma vez assisti... Cheguei a assustar-me dada a magnitude do evento que durou cerca de 20 a 30 minutos e produziu um ruido/silvo que tomou conta de toda a casa e da rua... E, facto ainda mais estranho, a temperatura subiu rapidamente de 14.ºC para 20.ºC
Ou seja, avaria do sensor à parte, estou a viver uma noite tropical... como uma subida de 6.ºC em meia hora
Alguém com algo semelhante???


----------



## dgstorm (24 Jan 2009 às 00:25)

Boas
Por aqui só desta semana já vao 88,1mm de precipitação acumulados 
Sigo com 11.9ºC


----------



## kikofra (24 Jan 2009 às 00:27)

Parabéns!!!!


----------



## F_R (24 Jan 2009 às 00:27)

Boa noite pessoal

Por cá o vento também está forte, desde as 0.00 horas que a rajada mais forte foi de 45.0km/h.

Neste momento não chove e estão 13.9ºC


----------



## miguel (24 Jan 2009 às 00:28)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2009*



Prof BioGeo disse:


> Bem, de repente levantou-se um vendaval em Moura como não sei se alguma vez assisti... Cheguei a assustar-me dada a magnitude do evento que durou cerca de 20 a 30 minutos e produziu um ruido/silvo que tomou conta de toda a casa e da rua... E, facto ainda mais estranho, a temperatura subiu rapidamente de 14.ºC para 20.ºC
> Ou seja, avaria do sensor à parte, estou a viver uma noite tropical... como uma subida de 6.ºC em meia hora
> Alguém com algo semelhante???



Bem isso da temperatura ter subido aos 20ºC só pode ser avaria do sensor porque é impossível termos 20ºc em Portugal nesta altura, nem de dia quanto mais a esta hora  o vento foi quando passou por ai a frente


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Jan 2009 às 00:29)

Por hoje é tudo...
Fico-me com 14.3ºC, vento moderado (já passou o pico do vento, creio), chuva fraca e a pressão nos 1017hpa...
Até amanhã!


----------



## thunderboy (24 Jan 2009 às 00:30)

Por aqui sopraram umas rajadas de cortar a respiração.


----------



## JoãoPT (24 Jan 2009 às 00:33)

Por aqui o vento agora sim está forte, é cá uma ventania, as luzes passam a vida a falhar e como eu vivo numa zona muito florestal, faz um barulho que parece o mar, 13ºC e céu muito nublado.

PS: agora mesmo ouve uma rajada tão forte que ouvi um estrondo enorme, fui a janela ver o que tinha sido, é o caixote do lixo que anda a passear na estrada isto agora sim promete.


----------



## ac_cernax (24 Jan 2009 às 00:38)

Bem por aqui mesmo com as rajadas ainda muito proximas da maxima registada de 60.5km/h, o ceu ja se encontra pouco nublado, a temperatura/humidade a descer, 10.9°C/78%. a pressao nos 1011mb e registei 13.7mm de precipitaçao. Ate manha, se nada mais houver.


----------



## Profetaa (24 Jan 2009 às 00:38)

Ate agora e segundo o site da Protecao civil ..queda de 112 arvores em todo o pais....
Com mais uns dias como hoje e la se tinha de fazer mais uma daquelas companhas apos incendios ,para plantar mais umas arvores....


----------



## iceworld (24 Jan 2009 às 00:40)

Após um dia de chuva e algum vento eis que a meio da tarde chego ao carro e....vidro partido carro revirado e gps adeus... 
Por agora temp. nos 13º e tudo calmo sem vento nem chuva


----------



## Brunomc (24 Jan 2009 às 00:43)

o vento por aqui e moderado com algumas rajadas de vez enquando..mas nao muito fortes..o céu está muito nublado e nao chove..a temperatura tá nos 13.0¤C


----------



## Acardoso (24 Jan 2009 às 00:43)

Boa noite pessoal...acabo de chegar de Anadia, esperava encontrar algo diferente...estava algum vento mas nade de muito elevado! ao fim da tarde como o bichinho anda ca por dentro desafiei o nosso amigo JPMartins para ir ate a Praia da Vagueira ver como estava a situação por lá...estavam ventos na ordem dos 30km/h (registados com um anemómetro portátil) em relação a ondulação tivemos azar pois estava maré baza (foi falha nossa, podíamos ter consultado os dados).

Bem por aqui sigo com:

Pressão: 1010.6hpa
Ventos fortes a moderados de NW
Temp: 13.1º
Humid: 81%
A rajada máxima registada ate as 00h do dia 23 foi de 27.6km/h as 20:59.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Jan 2009 às 00:47)

Neste momento tenho 14,0ºC, e o Vento começa a Fraquejar, estando nos 35,3 km/h, actualmente...

Humidade nos 64%
Pressão a 1016 hPa


----------



## irpsit (24 Jan 2009 às 00:47)

Dados de barómetros.
Na região centro (terra minha namorada) a pressão desceu dos 1011 de dia para quase aos 1000 mb e já está a voltar quase nos 1010 mb novamente!
Foi uma curva bem rápida de pressão. No Porto soube de resultados idênticos.
Mas nada comparado com a Galiza. Pena não estar em Portugal para ter visto.


----------



## thunderboy (24 Jan 2009 às 00:49)

Eis que depois de abrandar o vento volta a fazer das suas.


----------



## JoãoPT (24 Jan 2009 às 00:53)

Bem despeço-me com vento forte e 13ºC
Até amanhã pessoal


----------



## PedroAfonso (24 Jan 2009 às 01:00)

Boas! Por aqui o destaque vai mesmo para o vento que anda na casa dos 25 a 30 kmh com rajadas de 50 kmh. O céu está agora praticamente limpo já que tal como o amigo miguel disse... esta situação não possui pós frontal. A temperatura é de 13.4 graus. Até breve!


----------



## dgstorm (24 Jan 2009 às 01:00)

Por aqui 10.4ºC
Nova rajada máxima: 56.3Km/h 
1002.8hpa


----------



## rogers (24 Jan 2009 às 01:08)

Dos fixos 12ºC de a dois dias atrása temperatura agora desce para os 8ºC, muito vento lá fora, não há chuva.


----------



## Fil (24 Jan 2009 às 01:09)

Temporal neste momento em Bragança!!! Vento fortíssimo como nunca vi igual e muita chuva, temperatura cai a pique e já vai nos 5,8ºC e desceu mais de 1ºC em 10 minutos. E eu a pensar que o clímax já tinha passado...


----------



## Perfect Storm (24 Jan 2009 às 01:10)

Por aqui vento ainda muito forte com rajadas fortes!
A pressão a subir (1013hpa) e a temperatura a mantém-se ( 13ºC ).
Boa noite a todos, até amamhã.


----------



## irpsit (24 Jan 2009 às 01:13)

Vejam o olho já formado pela depressão!
E ainda por cima é bem pequeno!
Portanto tem pressão muito baixa.

Vejam também aquela banda de tempestades a sair de Espanha para o Mediterrâneo.


----------



## actioman (24 Jan 2009 às 01:20)

Por aqui nada a assinalar com espacial destaque. A chuva tem sido pouca, como já era de esperar o vento sim tem dado o ar da sua graça, mas também de forma "normal".
O dia foi bastante cinzento, e a temperatura andou a roçar o tropical com quase 15ºC  .


----------



## actioman (24 Jan 2009 às 01:21)

irpsit disse:


> Perdoem-me não consigo postar a imagem correctamente.
> O site não aceita HTML?



irpsit, vê aqui como inserir imagens!


----------



## irpsit (24 Jan 2009 às 01:30)

Obrigado pela correcção!
Bem, parece q andam temperaturas qse tropicais!
Esse relato de há pouco de 20º no Alentejo ou é avaria no sensor ou é uma coisa mesmo surpreendente.
Mas lembro-me que 17 ou mesmo 20º no Inverno apesar de quente não é nenhum recorde.



irpsit disse:


> Vejam o olho já formado pela depressão!
> E ainda por cima é bem pequeno!
> Portanto tem pressão muito baixa.
> 
> Vejam também aquela banda de tempestades a sair de Espanha para o Mediterrâneo.


----------



## ecobcg (24 Jan 2009 às 01:36)

os nossos amigos galegos estão com metade da Galiza às escuras, por danos no sistema de distribuição de electricidade!!!


----------



## Gilmet (24 Jan 2009 às 01:37)

Despeço-me com 13,4ºC de Temperatura, e Vento nos 38,2 km/h!

Humidade nos 70%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Ponto de Orvlho nos 8,0ºC


----------



## AnDré (24 Jan 2009 às 01:55)

Fil disse:


> Temporal neste momento em Bragança!!! Vento fortíssimo como nunca vi igual e muita chuva, temperatura cai a pique e já vai nos 5,8ºC e desceu mais de 1ºC em 10 minutos. E eu a pensar que o clímax já tinha passado...



E Mogadouro das 23:50 às 0:00 teve uma média de velocidade do vento de *84,6Km/h.*





Imagine-se as rajadas de vento...


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (24 Jan 2009 às 02:01)

ja viram a pressão atmosferica de chaves  
996.6 hpa a 00h00 UTC 
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/observacoessuperficie/


----------



## rbsmr (24 Jan 2009 às 02:09)

A carta de superfície às 00.00 do dia 24/01/09


----------



## F_R (24 Jan 2009 às 02:16)

Boas

Por cá nada de chuva, só vento forte com uma rajada máxima de 50.0km/h
A temperatura é de 12.9ºC, tem vindo a descer


----------



## frederico (24 Jan 2009 às 02:17)

Aqui no Porto esta a cair um forte aguaceiro.


----------



## criz0r (24 Jan 2009 às 02:20)

O Sul da França e Norte de Espanha junto aos Pirinéus devem estar a ter uma " animação " louca..por aqui o vento acalmou um pouco mas ainda assim ouvem-se rajadas bastante fortes, a chuva parou mas o Céu continua muito nublado.


----------



## jpmartins (24 Jan 2009 às 02:31)

Boa noite,
Por aqui neste momento não chove, o vento sopra na casa do 40km/h.
Rajada max. 63.8 km/h.


----------



## criz0r (24 Jan 2009 às 02:52)

Está mesmo agora a tocar o Sul do Litoral Francês..


----------



## rotivitor (24 Jan 2009 às 03:25)

Acordei á 15 minutos e ainda não ouvi nada de vento ou chuva por aqui. Mas por volta das 21:00 ai sim, muito vento e chuva. Boa noite


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Jan 2009 às 03:49)

Estou com vento tendencialmente mais calmo, temperatura de *12,9 ºC* e *73 %*.
Não deixa de ser uma temperatura bastante elevada para o mês em questão, o que salva o mês é o frio que já esteve e que contrabalança a situação actual, a nível de temperaturas o mês está perfeitamente dentro das médias, senão até um pouco abaixo.


----------



## brandas (24 Jan 2009 às 06:09)

Depois de uma noite com rajadas bastante fortes, neste momento sigo com 8,1ºc com chuva e vento


----------



## GabKoost (24 Jan 2009 às 08:14)

Ora bem..

De volta depois de uma noite as escuras!

Grande parte da minha zona ficou às escuras várias horas de tal forma que tive de ir para a cama as 10 horas...

Não sei se mais alguém registou cortes de luz no Norte devido ao temporal?


----------



## Sirilo (24 Jan 2009 às 08:14)

Vento, muito vento. Durante a noite inteira. Rajadas muito fortes. Até a casota do meu cão andou a voar. Acompanhado de chuva, por vezes forte. Isto em Vale Formoso, concelho da Covilhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jan 2009 às 08:47)

Bons dias,por aqui o céu está muito nublado com algumas abertas e o vento vai soprando moderado por vezes de W/NW.

Dados actuais 8.5ºc pressão 1016.4hpa com 78%hr com 0.5mm desta noite.


----------



## storm (24 Jan 2009 às 08:50)

Por aqui calmaria, pelas 4h e picos devia fazer vento fraco, a partir das 6 e picos e que o vento chegou moderado/forte (portas a traquinar, janelas a chocalhar) mas nada de mais.

Neste momento o sol espreita.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Jan 2009 às 09:02)

Por aqui, o máximo de vento foi às 3:11h, com uma rajada de apenas *45,1 km/h*.
Durante a noite, acumulei *0,4 mm* de precipitação e esta caiu sempre com fraca intensidade.


----------



## Dan (24 Jan 2009 às 09:03)

Bom dia

Céu nublado e 5,5ºC por agora.

2,8ºC de mínima esta manhã.



GabKoost disse:


> Grande parte da minha zona ficou às escuras várias horas de tal forma que tive de ir para a cama as 10 horas...
> 
> Não sei se mais alguém registou cortes de luz no Norte devido ao temporal?



Parece ter sido uma situação generalizada a todo o norte do país. Aqui também ocorreram vários cortes na energia durante a noite de ontem e esta madrugada.


----------



## thunderboy (24 Jan 2009 às 09:10)

Bom dia
Esta noite foi de por vezes aguaceiros fortes e vento moderado a forte.


----------



## thunderboy (24 Jan 2009 às 09:29)

ALERTAS:
Agitação marítima(7m a 8m/5m a 6m):
                         -alerta laranja:Lisboa, Setúbal, Beja e Faro;
                         -alerta vermelho: Viana do Castelo, Braga, Porto, Aveiro, Coimbra e Leiria;

Rajada Máxima(120km/h):
                           -alerta laranja:Viana do Castelo, Braga, Vila Real,Bragança, Viseu, Guarda, Porto, Aveiro, Coimbra, Castelo Branco e Portalegre;

Neve(800m/900m descendo para os 400m no dia 25)
                            -alerta amarelo:Viana do Castelo, Braga, Vila Real,Bragança, Viseu, Guarda, Porto, Aveiro, Coimbra, Castelo Branco;

Vento:
                             -alerta amarelo:Viana do Castelo, Braga, Vila Real,Bragança, Viseu, Guarda, Porto, Aveiro, Coimbra, Castelo Branco e Portalegre;


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Jan 2009 às 09:37)

Bom Dia

Por aqui neste momento o céu está pouco nublado, o vento sopra fraco, T.Actual: 13.5ºC, Pressão Actual: 1019hPa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Jan 2009 às 10:21)

Céu pouco nublado e já com *14,1 ºC*.


----------



## Lightning (24 Jan 2009 às 10:33)

Bom dia. 

A noite foi bastante mais calma do que eu estava à espera. O vento manteve-se toda a noite apenas fraco a moderado e não choveu mais.

Acordei com neblina, e o vento sopra fraco a moderado, de vez em quando com rajadas.

A temperatura desceu, lá isso já estávamos todos à espera, mas não desceu assim tanto. Na rua até se está bem.


----------



## ct5iul (24 Jan 2009 às 10:48)

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO
Bom dia

A noite foi calma o vento suprou moderado 





O Instituto de Meteorologia de Portugal tem alguns distritos em alerta vermelho devido a ondulação


----------



## thunderboy (24 Jan 2009 às 10:53)

A minha mãe tem uma madrinha em França, Mont de Marsan, e ela diz que as estradas estão quase todas cortadas devido à queda de árvores.


----------



## rufer (24 Jan 2009 às 10:59)

Boas. Neste momento estão 13º. 

Durante a noite por volta das 5 choveu bastante. Agora está o céu quase limpo com o vento a soprar forte de vez em quando.


----------



## nimboestrato (24 Jan 2009 às 11:04)

Enquanto que por aqui , apenas algum vento houve a registar 
o nordeste de Espanha e o sul de França sofreram aquilo que estava de certa forma previsto:
ventos ciclónicos e dos estragos iremos concerteza ouvir falar hoje ao longo do dia.
Aqui , em Km/h as rajadas máximas de vento desde as 00 h desssas regiões:







[/URL][/IMG]

Tão longe  e  aqui tão perto...


----------



## Aurélio (24 Jan 2009 às 11:10)

ct5iul disse:


> LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO
> Bom dia
> 
> A noite foi calma o vento suprou moderado
> ...



Desculpa a correcção, mas diz-se "concelhos" e não "conselhos", porque não estás a pedir conselho a ninguém ....
E já agora não são os *Concelhos* que estão com alertas, são os distritos !!


----------



## Prof BioGeo (24 Jan 2009 às 11:17)

O vendaval de ontem à noite deixou a sua marca no sensor de temperatura da minha estação... Registou 25,4.ºC durante a noite... 
Agora mantém-se nos 17.ºC... o que me parece muito alto... até a confirmar pelo IM...
Depois de três anos a funcionar se erros, eis que uma ventania louca o deixou completamente transtornado!!! 
Sigo com céu praticamente limpo e vento moderado a forte.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jan 2009 às 11:17)

Boas,por aqui o céu vai limpando o vento ainda sopra moderado com a temperatura a subir actual 11.7ºc e 62%hr.

Bom o pessoal hoje é dia de limpeza no quintal já que não chove,depois destes dias de temporal com muito vento mãos ao trabalho,outra novidade, mas devido ás ultimas emoções da semana que passou a portugal telecom já me pôs o cabo de fibra óptica há porta para ter acesso adsl+iptv mais rápido máximo 1GB de velocidade,a partir de Fevereiro já começa a ser implantado, mas só em duas cidades C Branco e Porto, isto depois é fico cá com uma auto-estrada de informação,sempre prego no fundoera só isto e já não é mau.


----------



## Peixoto (24 Jan 2009 às 11:24)

Bom dia.

Parece que amanhã e 2ª feira vamos ter mais neve!!!

A previsão do IM para domingo é de *"períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes fortes na região Norte e litoral Centro, que serão de neve acima dos 400 metros". *Para 2ª feira o IM indica *"aguaceiros, mais frequentes nas regiões Norte e Centro, que serão de neve acima dos 400/500 metros, subindo gradualmente a cota até aos 1200 metros".*

Os espanhóis também dão previsão de neve acima da cota dos 500 metros. 





Depois do vendaval, a Beira Alta volta a ver a neve. Preparemos as máquinas fotográficas!!!

Saudações


----------



## miguel (24 Jan 2009 às 11:26)

Boas
Por aqui a noite foi calma como se esperava, pelo menos eu!  a rajada máxima depois da meia noite foi de apenas  46,4km/h de W...

A mínima foi de 11,4ºC

Agora o sol espreita timidamente o céu está coberto por um manto de nuvens altas, a temperatura é de 13,6ºC a humidade de 60% a pressão de 1019hpa e o vento é fraco a moderado...


----------



## ct5iul (24 Jan 2009 às 11:34)

Aurélio disse:


> Desculpa a correcção, mas diz-se "concelhos" e não "conselhos", porque não estás a pedir conselho a ninguém ....
> E já agora não são os *Concelhos* que estão com alertas, são os distritos !!



ok obrigado pela correcção devia ser do sono  já corrigi um abraço 
sigo neste momento 14.6ºc rajada de 23.4km/h vento de norte pressão de 1019.7hpa


----------



## Lousano (24 Jan 2009 às 11:35)

Por aqui a Carla já era, tendo dado o último suspiro pelas 05H00 como uma chuvada diluviana.

Segue com céu parcialmente nublado e 12,5º


----------



## ajrebelo (24 Jan 2009 às 11:43)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> O vendaval de ontem à noite deixou a sua marca no sensor de temperatura da minha estação... Registou 25,4.ºC durante a noite...
> Agora mantém-se nos 17.ºC... o que me parece muito alto... até a confirmar pelo IM...
> Depois de três anos a funcionar se erros, eis que uma ventania louca o deixou completamente transtornado!!!
> Sigo com céu praticamente limpo e vento moderado a forte.



boas

o sensor pode ter voado para África  estas estações novas com comunicação via satélite sensor, consola é nisto que dá. mas é bom para colocar os sensores  em sítios bem distantes 

13.4ºc, neste momento tenho céu nublado, vento fraco.

abraços


----------



## carollinalmeida (24 Jan 2009 às 11:50)

Vento bastante forte em Viseu durante a noite, principalmente entre as 21:45-23hrs com chuva moderada/forte . A luz esteve sempre a cair , tive que ir para a cama às 23h porque a electricidade já faltava há mais de meia-hora (não vivo bem no centro cidade, lá é raro eles cortarem -_-'), não havia nada para fazer senão olhar para as paredes 

Actualmente, vento fraco, sem chuva e o céu a ficar muito nublado. O IM prevê neve para a tarde


----------



## C.R (24 Jan 2009 às 11:58)

Bom dia. Aqui fica o balanço da última noite: vento muito forte e chuva fraca quando esta era puchada pelo vento... Só na minha rua 2 árvores tombaram e outras ficaram de lado... Já há muito que não se via... Neste momento, ninguém diria que esteve um grande temporal durante a noite... Esta um sol muito quente e poucas ou nenhumas nuvens no céu. O vento e fraco ou até mesmo nulo... Este sol esta a fazer disparar os termômentros, não sei exactamente mas devem estar a volta dos 12 ou 13C...


----------



## C.R (24 Jan 2009 às 12:03)

Gostava de fazer uma pergunta. Esta noite vou  trabalhar para os lados de moimenta da beira e gostava de saber se as condições meteorologicas se vão agravar. Segundo o im para esta tarde da queda de neve para vila real, visto k a previsão para vila real e muito idêntica para estes lados devido a aproximidade e altitude, gostava de saber se há alguma previsão de chuva ou vento ou até mesmo neve por estes lados ainda antes da meia noite. Ok. Obrigado. Bom dia aí para todos...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Jan 2009 às 12:03)

Céu muito nublado com abertas, mas a temperatura cai para os *13,8 ºC*.
A máxima foi de *14,6 ºC*, pelas 0h.


----------



## DRC (24 Jan 2009 às 12:05)

Por aqui o vento também foi forte
durante a noite, mas nada de especial
para uma terra que é por norma muito ventosa.
Actualmente o céu está nublado (em especial nuvens altas)
e a tempetura está nos 14ºC.


----------



## miguel (24 Jan 2009 às 12:13)

C.R disse:


> Gostava de fazer uma pergunta. Esta noite vou  trabalhar para os lados de moimenta da beira e gostava de saber se as condições meteorologicas se vão agravar. Segundo o im para esta tarde da queda de neve para vila real, visto k a previsão para vila real e muito idêntica para estes lados devido a aproximidade e altitude, gostava de saber se há alguma previsão de chuva ou vento ou até mesmo neve por estes lados ainda antes da meia noite. Ok. Obrigado. Bom dia aí para todos...



Boas

Esta noite agrava sim a partir da meia noite!antes não me parece,aumenta o  vento e a chuva mas a cota ainda vai andar alta, penso que a cota só vai baixar ao inicio da manha altura em que chove mais também


----------



## C.R (24 Jan 2009 às 12:18)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Esta noite agrava sim a partir da meia noite!antes não me parece,aumenta o  vento e a chuva mas a cota ainda vai andar alta, penso que a cota só vai baixar ao inicio da manha altura em que chove mais também



Ok Miguel. Obrigado. Assim já vou mais descançado... Amanha neve novamente... K bom... Mas k rico inverno... lol... Aki ainda esta tudo na mesma...


----------



## Gilmet (24 Jan 2009 às 12:19)

Boas Tardes!

Choveu, durante a noite, tendo acumulado *1,0mm*!

A Temperatura Mínima foi de *11,4ºC*, e neste momento sigo com 13,1ºC

Humidade nos 65%
Pressão nos 1022 hPa
Vento nos 21,2 km/h de ONO (292º), com um Máximo de *49,2 km/h*, pelas 1:27
Ponto de Orvalho nos 6,8ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos 0,0ºC/h

O Céu encontra-se Muito Nublado por Cirroestratus, e Pouco Nublado por Cumulus!


----------



## miguel (24 Jan 2009 às 12:21)

Em França é que parece estar complicado agora  vamos ter noticias de lá!


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jan 2009 às 12:28)

Xiiii está um monte de natas por cima da França  próxima paragem, Itália.

Grande depressão sem dúvida, é mesmo magnifica.


----------



## camrov8 (24 Jan 2009 às 12:28)

o pais parece uma arvore de natal tenho um alerta vermelho para a ondulação e para amanha dão cota de neve de 900/800 baixando para os 400


----------



## miguel (24 Jan 2009 às 12:30)

Barcelona pelo menos 3 mortos na queda do telhado de um pavilhão desportivo na altura estavam cerca de 30 pessoas lá dentro  também a noticia de um barco de pesca português que pediu socorro a norte da Galiza


----------



## miguel (24 Jan 2009 às 12:31)

É esta a noticia:

Seis tripulantes piden ser evacuados por 'fuerte escora' de buque en A Coruña

Seis tripulantes de un barco con bandera portuguesa que se encuentra a 70 millas al noroeste de A Coruña han solicitado ser evacuados por la 'fuerte escora' que presenta el buque debido a las condiciones meteorológicas en la zona, informaron fuentes de Salvamento Marítimo.

Hasta la posición del barco se ha desplazado el helicóptero Helimer Galicia, que en estos momentos se encuentra en la operación de rescate de los tripulantes.

El barco, de nombre 'Braga', transporta trigo, según indicaron las mismas fuentes.

Terra Actualidad - EFE


----------



## miguel (24 Jan 2009 às 12:40)

Depois de ver esta foto do pavilhão espero que o numero de vitimas não aumente muito 








é a consequência mais grave até ao momento provocado pela super tempestade Klaus


----------



## kikofra (24 Jan 2009 às 12:40)

será que amanha vale a pena ir a serra da estrela?


----------



## vitamos (24 Jan 2009 às 12:52)

kikofra disse:


> será que amanha vale a pena ir a serra da estrela?



Depende do ponto de vista... Se quiseres ver neve, sim vais ter!

Acontece é que de certeza que as estradas ao maciço central vão fechar!


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jan 2009 às 12:52)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2009*



nimboestrato disse:


> [/URL][/IMG]



Valores totalmente espetaculares  o interior já não via tanto ventinho à uns tempos.


----------



## ferreira5 (24 Jan 2009 às 12:53)

kikofra disse:


> será que amanha vale a pena ir a serra da estrela?



Sim...de certeza que vês neve, mas aconselho-te a levar correntes...


----------



## AnDré (24 Jan 2009 às 12:53)

kikofra disse:


> será que amanha vale a pena ir a serra da estrela?



O mais certo é que os acessos à Torre sejam cortados devido à neve.


---------------------------

Por aqui céu nublado, vento moderado de Noroeste e 13,5ºC.
Durante a noite acumulei somente 0,2mm.
Sinto-me num Algarve um pouco ventoso.


----------



## AnDré (24 Jan 2009 às 12:59)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2009*



Mário Barros disse:


> Valores totalmente espetaculares  o interior já não via tanto ventinho à uns tempos.



A força do vento foi tal que a determinada altura os moinhos eólicos tiveram de ser desligados.





Ainda gostava de saber qual a rajada máxima verificada em Mogadouro!


----------



## João Ferreira (24 Jan 2009 às 13:04)

Olá Boa tarde!

Hoje encontro-me a reportar de Chanerca de Caparica (Aroeira)

Sigo com 13.9ºC e céu nublado por núvens altas.


----------



## kikofra (24 Jan 2009 às 13:08)

Qual e que é o preço das correntes e onde e que se podem comprar? Se for para la pó divertimento lazer sera que ca em baixo se aproveita alguma coisa?


----------



## Gongas (24 Jan 2009 às 13:11)

de novo queda de neve acima dos 400m. não tenho memória de um Inverno assim. já perdi a conta de da neve a cotas baixas


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jan 2009 às 13:16)

Por aqui vamos ficando com o céu limpo mas o vento ainda é moderado de W e aqui pelo canto a temperatura vai nos 12.5ºc.


----------



## trepkos (24 Jan 2009 às 13:16)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2009*



Mário Barros disse:


> Valores totalmente espetaculares  o interior já não via tanto ventinho à uns tempos.



79 km/h em Évora? Este está a ser de facto um belo inverno


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Jan 2009 às 13:21)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2009*



AnDré disse:


> Ainda gostava de saber qual a rajada máxima verificada em Mogadouro!



Eu também.
Ainda vou saber isso. 

---

Estou com céu muito nublado e algumas abertas, temperatura nos *15,4 ºC* e humidade relativa nos *57 %*.


----------



## kikofra (24 Jan 2009 às 13:23)

Por agora o ceu esta assim


----------



## snowstorm (24 Jan 2009 às 13:23)

Por aqui em VFX sentiu-se algum vento e alguma chuva.
Parece que vem algo a caminho no oceano... Klaus começa a chegar a Itália e Suiça... veremos qual a intensidade.


----------



## squidward (24 Jan 2009 às 13:24)

Agora tudo mais calmo. Mas ontem graças á "ventania" obtive a mínima mais alta do ano com *14.8ºC*. Pena não saber qual a rajada máxima por aqui


----------



## criz0r (24 Jan 2009 às 13:26)

Boas tardes..por aqui neste momento está tudo muito + calmo, Céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas, vento fraco a moderado de Oeste e temperatura nos 14,7ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Jan 2009 às 13:44)

Boa tarde!!
Por aqui hoje está tudo mais calmo, brilha o sol por entre as nuvens, o vento está fraco, e a temperatura bem amena: 14.9ºC
A mínima esta noite foi bem alta: 12.3ºC
Aguardemos pelo que possa vir aí...


----------



## Sissi (24 Jan 2009 às 14:20)

boa tarde!!
por aqui o vento tá fraco e algumas nuvens, a chuva parou por volta das 6 da manhã!!
já agora alguém me sabe dizer como posso colocar uma foto no meu perfil?? registei me há pouco tempo e ainda não consegui!!
um abraço para todos os membros deste fórum fantástico!!
é sempre bom saber que há imensa gente que partilha do mesmo gosto pela meteorologia que eu!!


----------



## godzila (24 Jan 2009 às 14:45)

Estive sem corrente eléctricadesde as 10 da noite de ontem, até agora. o vento aqui foi muito forte, derrubou 3 pinheiros muito grandes que eu tinha aqui á porta, levantou algumas tenhas dos telhados.
Agora não tenho vento mas a temperatura já vai a descer.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Jan 2009 às 14:55)

O sol já não brilha, devido ao espesso manto de nuvens.
A temperatura continua a descer, estando já nos *14,7 ºC*.


----------



## thunderboy (24 Jan 2009 às 14:59)

O grande vendaval desta noite limpou montes de laranjas das minhas laranjeiras.


----------



## VerticalHorizon (24 Jan 2009 às 15:00)

Dia solarengo em Paços de Ferreira, sem vento... Perfeito! um verdadeiro descanso neste inverno. 
Amanhã cota deneve igual a 400metros? wohoo... talvez novamente neve para Paços de Ferreira... pode ser que desta vez acumule novamente...


----------



## Nashville (24 Jan 2009 às 15:01)

ufaaaaaa..........

grande desperdiçio.....
boa sorte amigo para a apanha 

cumps
Nashville


----------



## thunderboy (24 Jan 2009 às 15:09)

Já houve rajadas de 172km/h em França.
Quem quiser ver que vá ao Meteociel e procurem por Mont Aiogual no sudeste de França.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Jan 2009 às 15:09)

A Temperatura encontra-se estagnada entre os 12,8ºC e os 13,4ºC desde as 10h!!

Neste momento encontra-se nos 13,1ºC


O Céu está totalmente encoberto por Cirroestratus, e Cumulus, formando um manto cinzento, e homogéneo!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Jan 2009 às 15:11)

A temperatura continua a sua descida, encontrando-se de momento nos *14,5 ºC*.
O vento tem vindo a acalmar, mas continua moderado de Oeste.


----------



## carlitinhos (24 Jan 2009 às 15:26)

kikofra disse:


> Qual e que é o preço das correntes e onde e que se podem comprar? Se for para la pó divertimento lazer sera que ca em baixo se aproveita alguma coisa?



boas 

se vieres para a Estrela e necessites de correntes, tens uma loja entre o Fundão e a Covilhã que se chama Loja da Terra e tem la correntes para neve a cerca de 30 euros, está aberta todos os dias

cumps


----------



## PedroAfonso (24 Jan 2009 às 15:30)

boas o vento está neste momento fraco de oeste na casa dos 12 kmh. Já a temperatura é de 14-8 graus. O céu está muito nebulafo mas por nuvens altas. Até logo!


----------



## DRC (24 Jan 2009 às 15:35)

O céu aqui está a ficar muito nublado.
Dá a impressão que vem aí uma descarga
Mas duvido muito.


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Jan 2009 às 15:38)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> Dia solarengo em Paços de Ferreira, sem vento... Perfeito! um verdadeiro descanso neste inverno.
> Amanhã cota deneve igual a 400metros? wohoo... talvez novamente neve para Paços de Ferreira... pode ser que desta vez acumule novamente...



De solarengo já não tem nada (ou quase nada); já temos nuvens cinzentas  e vento fraco a moderado de sudoeste. Já se adivinha para o fim da tarde a chuva...a ver vamos o que dá.
Levo agora 12ºC de temperatura.


----------



## kikofra (24 Jan 2009 às 15:39)

barbarinu disse:


> boas
> 
> se vieres para a Estrela e necessites de correntes, tens uma loja entre o Fundão e a Covilhã que se chama Loja da Terra e tem la correntes para neve a cerca de 30 euros, está aberta todos os dias
> 
> cumps


Obrigado


----------



## actioman (24 Jan 2009 às 15:41)

thunderboy disse:


> O grande vendaval desta noite limpou montes de laranjas das minhas laranjeiras.



Este é o outro lado dos acontecimentos extremos .

Sinto muito thunderboy.Agora tens de a consumir em 3 tempos. Avizinham-se dias de muita vitamina C e muito sumo de laranja!  Se morasse mais perto, comprava-te uns quilitos e assim ajudava-te a amenizar o arrombo que hoje sofreste. 

Por aqui a noite foi igualmente muito ventosa, apesar de ser no interior sul, foi dos locais mais ventosos do nosso Portugal. A chuva também se fez sentir e "tocada" a vento,parecia o dilúvio por vezes. 

Neste momento registo 13,3ºC e 1018hPa. O céu encontra-se parcialmente nublado e a H.R. está nos 52%.


----------



## João Ferreira (24 Jan 2009 às 15:48)

Por aquí na Charneca de Caparica (Aroeira) sigo com 13.4ºC.


----------



## thunderboy (24 Jan 2009 às 15:49)

actioman disse:


> Este é o outro lado dos acontecimentos extremos .
> 
> Sinto muito thunderboy.Agora tens de a consumir em 3 tempos. Avizinham-se dias de muita vitamina C e muito sumo de laranja!  Se morasse mais perto, comprava-te uns quilitos e assim ajudava-te a amenizar o arrombo que hoje sofreste.
> 
> ...



Em relação aos dias de Vitamina C não sei, mas sei que se eu perdi muita laranja, nem consigo imaginar o que aconteceu aos proodutores que têm grandes áreas cobertas com laranjeiras.


----------



## thunderboy (24 Jan 2009 às 15:54)

Rajada de 183km/h em França.


----------



## DRC (24 Jan 2009 às 15:55)

Acabou mesmo agora de passar um
aguaceiro moderado por aqui.


----------



## thunderboy (24 Jan 2009 às 15:57)

DRC disse:


> Acabou mesmo agora de passar um
> aguaceiro moderado por aqui.



Então sempre acabou por cair qualquer coisa ai.


----------



## nimboestrato (24 Jan 2009 às 15:58)

Por aqui um fraco aguaceiro proporcionou um intenso arco-íris.
Um , não Dois:








[/URL][/IMG]

Haja Fenómenos qua a gente estará cá para os relatar...


----------



## *Marta* (24 Jan 2009 às 16:01)

Linda foto!! 
Por aqui, algum vento durante a noite (por volta das 00.30 havia umas quantas telhas a voar) e caiu granizo durante alguns minutos por volta das 3.30 da manhã. Depois disso, não faço ideia, dormi que nem uma pedra!! 
Hoje era para ir para a Covilhã, o meu pai faz anos amanhã, mas acho que não vou é a lado nenhum... Senão vou e, a confirmar-se a queda de neve, não volto a tempo de trabalhar 2.ª feira...


----------



## José C (24 Jan 2009 às 16:46)

Embora daí pessoal, sejamos amigos do Thunderboy, ajudemos a dar-lhe um destino a tanta laranja caída! 
Confesso que é uma imagem com a sua piada para além do seu encanto!
Olá nimboestrato, que fantástica!
Bom, por aqui surge uma camada de nuvens mais altas, mas por vezes, sob estas, outras aparentemente desejosas de descarregar algum do seu peso; vamos ver o que as próximas horas nos trarão. 
De momento 14 ºC _devaneios de Oeste. Isto está calmo demais para o meu gosto comparado com o sucedido na madrugada anterior que o cansaço não deixou observar em detalhe; falhei!


----------



## Fil (24 Jan 2009 às 16:52)

Arco-íris perfeito! 

Em Espanha a rajada máxima foi de 215.2 km/h em Punta Candeeira na Galiza. No porto de Gijon registou-se 199 km/h.

Em minha casa o meu não-fiável anemómetro registou apenas 57.5 km/h de rajada máxima, mas na estação do IM foram registados 90.1 km/h. Por volta das 07h chegou a cair uma bela granizada que me fez levantar da cama e a temperatura desceu a pique até aos 2,7ºC que foi a mínima desta manhã. Deve ter dado um belo nevão acima dos 800/900 m tal era a convecção.

Neste momento tenho 7,0ºC depois de uma máxima de 8,5ºC, céu bastante nublado e tudo muito calmo, nem parece que houve um vendaval a passada noite nem que amanhã vá haver muito provavelmente um nevão. O IM coloca já hoje neve em Viseu e Vila Real, apesar de textualmente dizer que a cota vai estar acima dos 800/900 m.


----------



## Lightning (24 Jan 2009 às 16:53)

Neste momento céu muito nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## carollinalmeida (24 Jan 2009 às 16:53)

Céu nublado para estes lados, após algumas horas com abertas e sol brilhante. Vejo algumas nuvens carregadas..deve vir aí chuva para o fim da tarde. IM diz que vem neve..mas não me parece muito


----------



## Dan (24 Jan 2009 às 17:00)

Fil disse:


> Em Espanha a rajada máxima foi de 215.2 km/h em Punta Candeeira na Galiza. No porto de Gijon registou-se 199 km/h.
> 
> Em minha casa o meu não-fiável anemómetro registou apenas 57.5 km/h de rajada máxima, mas na estação do IM foram registados 90.1 km/h. Por volta das 07h chegou a cair uma bela granizada que me fez levantar da cama e a temperatura desceu a pique até aos 2,7ºC que foi a mínima desta manhã. Deve ter dado um belo nevão acima dos 800/900 m tal era a convecção.



Registos impressionantes 



Fil disse:


> Neste momento tenho 7,0ºC depois de uma máxima de 8,5ºC, céu bastante nublado e tudo muito calmo, nem parece que houve um vendaval a passada noite nem que amanhã vá haver muito provavelmente um nevão. O IM coloca já hoje neve em Viseu e Vila Real, apesar de textualmente dizer que a cota vai estar acima dos 800/900 m.



Também tive uma mínima próxima desse valor (2,8ºC no meu caso). Nem sabia dessa granizada, estava a dormir 

Por agora sigo com 7,9 e o céu com algumas nuvens.

Extremos de hoje:

2,8ºC / 9,5ºC


----------



## amarusp (24 Jan 2009 às 17:01)

Na Lousã céu com algumas nuvens e bons momentos de sol.


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Jan 2009 às 17:02)

Pois bem, depois de ameaçar encobrir até amanhã volta o céu pouco nublado e o vento fraco; tivemos cá um aguaceiro e depois tudo regressou à paz.
De ontem às 19h até agora tive *12,5 mm* de chuva.
Temperatura amena de 9,0 ºC


----------



## amarusp (24 Jan 2009 às 17:04)

Em Loriga a temperatura desce, agora com  5,9. Tudo preparado para mais um nevão!!


----------



## miguel (24 Jan 2009 às 17:06)

A partir do fim desta madrugada e até ao fim da tarde de Domingo acredito que vão ser batidas algumas rajadas no Litoral registadas a noite passada 

Por agora 12,7ºC, 72%HR e vento fraco


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Jan 2009 às 17:19)

miguel disse:


> A partir do fim desta madrugada e até ao fim da tarde de Domingo acredito que vão ser batidas algumas rajadas no Litoral registadas a noite passada
> 
> Por agora 12,7ºC, 72%HR e vento fraco



Oxalá...mas quem tiver laranjeiras, tangerineiras e limoeiros que se cuide Eu já fui apanhar os limões e tangerinas que cairam
Como vou estar de serviço logo à noite espero que nada haja  de anormal em relação ao estado de saúde das pessoas senão vai ser complicado andar na estrada e chegar a tempo até elas.


----------



## stormy (24 Jan 2009 às 17:21)

aqui nada muito grave aconteceu....esperemos pelas prox 24h...vem ai outra frente bastante forte
o IM preve aqui cota 400mts para amanhano litoral penso que rondará os 500-700mts e no interior 200-500mts


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Jan 2009 às 17:21)

Lightning disse:


> Neste momento céu muito nublado e vento fraco.



... e 13.3ºC, apos uma máxima de 15.4ºC.
Em Almada ainda apanhei um aguaceiro fraco.


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Jan 2009 às 17:27)

O mar está agitado na Fonte da Telha, mas já o vi pior...
Na maré cheia, a ondulação chegou muito perto dos bares de praia...


----------



## BrOliveira (24 Jan 2009 às 17:29)

boas...
Em Monte Real : 13ºC , HR 77%, vento 9 km\h WNW, 1015hPa e a cair !!!
Vamos ver como será logo à noite.


----------



## Vince (24 Jan 2009 às 17:38)

Balanço trágico em Espanha, quase uma dezena de mortos, entre os quais as 4 crianças que morreram no pavilhão em Barcelona


----------



## Vince (24 Jan 2009 às 17:40)

As rajadas de Espanha e França já foram postadas, por cá pelas synop compilei isto, embora alguma estação do IM possa ter registado maiores


----------



## ct5iul (24 Jan 2009 às 17:52)

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO
BOA TARDE


----------



## kikofra (24 Jan 2009 às 17:55)

cardu disse:


> E portugal que se cuide em finais de janeiro, primeira semana de fevereiro!!!



o que que vem la?


----------



## Nashville (24 Jan 2009 às 18:01)

amanhã estarei por Montalegre para a feira do fumeiro 

nem sei o que me espera se calhar muita neve 

mas, mais vale prevenir vou já comprar umas correntes de neve.....

depois coloco fotos.

cumps
Nashville


----------



## cardu (24 Jan 2009 às 18:03)

Nashville disse:


> amanhã estarei por Montalegre para a feira do fumeiro
> 
> nem sei o que me espera se calhar muita neve
> 
> ...



ah, essas belas alheiras!!!

Se podesse ir a montalegre ja nem queria saber da neve


----------



## JoãoDias (24 Jan 2009 às 18:06)

Nashville disse:


> amanhã estarei por Montalegre para a feira do fumeiro
> 
> nem sei o que me espera se calhar muita neve
> 
> ...



Sem querer ser alarmista acho que vai ser muito difícil lá chegar amanhã.


----------



## cardu (24 Jan 2009 às 18:06)

kikofra disse:


> o que que vem la?



pelos modelos vem aí chuva e vento!!

mas tudo pode mudar claro


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Jan 2009 às 18:11)

Alheiras em Montalegre...por isso é que o clima anda "marado"
Alheiras são em Mirandela, embora as possa haver noutros lados. Em Montalegre reinam outros enchidos...e talvez te enchas de *neve* também!
Por aqui céu muito nublado e vento fraco de O\SO


----------



## thunderboy (24 Jan 2009 às 18:14)

Aristocrata disse:


> Oxalá...mas quem tiver laranjeiras, tangerineiras e limoeiros que se cuide Eu já fui apanhar os limões e tangerinas que cairam
> Como vou estar de serviço logo à noite espero que nada haja  de anormal em relação ao estado de saúde das pessoas senão vai ser complicado andar na estrada e chegar a tempo até elas.



Volto a postar a postar a foto sobre "o mar de laranjas" em minha casa. 








Vejam os alertas do INF(Instituto Nacional da Fruta):
                            Alerta vermelho(litoral):Queda de fruta por vezes forte e perigo de inundações nas zonas abaixo do nível da copa das árvores.


----------



## Dan (24 Jan 2009 às 18:18)

Algumas nuvens e 6,7ºC por agora.


----------



## stormy (24 Jan 2009 às 18:22)

eu decidi criar um topico novo visto que o mau tempo dos prox 2 dias será causado por outra depressao diferente da klaus.
o vento aqui rodou para SO ..BOA NOITE


----------



## Bgc (24 Jan 2009 às 18:29)

Céu nublado e 5.5ºC.

Neve, cá te esperamos de novo


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Jan 2009 às 18:30)

thunderboy disse:


> Volto a postar a postar a foto sobre "o mar de laranjas" em minha casa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um alerta laranja afinal...a MFL adora ouvir isto por Portugal! Uma maré *"LARANJA"*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Jan 2009 às 18:34)

Boa Noite

Neste momento por aqui estão 13.1ºC, pressão 1019hPa e o céu está nublado por nuvens altas.

Deixo aqui uma foto do "Halo" que esteve hoje


----------



## Nashville (24 Jan 2009 às 18:41)

Aristocrata disse:


> Alheiras em Montalegre...por isso é que o clima anda "marado"
> Alheiras são em Mirandela, embora as possa haver noutros lados. Em Montalegre reinam outros enchidos...e talvez te enchas de *neve* também!


----------



## granizus (24 Jan 2009 às 18:43)

Boas,

Aqui nas Penhas da Saúde sigo com 0,5º  mas de precipitação nada desde as 10h da manhã. 
Hoje acordámos com um belo manto de neve que derreteu  com a chuva e depois com o Sol. 
Amanhã vou para as Penhas Douradas e quero ver se vou cedo porque o freemeteo dá neve forte para as 13h. 

Amanhã vou tentar postar umas fotos.
Abraço a todos


----------



## Lightning (24 Jan 2009 às 18:46)

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

Quando é que isto começa a animar?


----------



## Peixoto (24 Jan 2009 às 18:48)

Hoje Viseu esteve com céu nublado, com algumas abertas. Mas, a chuva parece estar a aproximar-se e o frio começa já a apertar. Pode ser que a neve apareça amanhã cá pela Beira Alta...

A temperatura já desceu aos 6ºC!!!

Reparem nas nuvens bem alinhadas...






Saudações


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Jan 2009 às 18:51)

granizus disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Amanhã vou para as Penhas Douradas e quero ver se vou cedo porque o freemeteo dá neve forte para as 13h.


Penso que será mais fácil nevar
nas penhas da saúde do que nas penhas douradas - afinal a altitude é maior onde estás.
De qualquer maneira ela deve cair em qualquer zona dos *Montes Hermínios* - gosto mais deste nome


----------



## kikofra (24 Jan 2009 às 19:01)

neste momento ha neve na serra da estrela?


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Jan 2009 às 19:13)

11.8ºC e nada de novo, que venha a animação...


----------



## jonaslor (24 Jan 2009 às 19:24)

kikofra disse:


> neste momento ha neve na serra da estrela?




Boas. 
Pelo menos nos montes virados para Loriga pude ver hoje que ainda nao derreteu toda. Provavelmente deve haver mais para a Torre.


----------



## jonaslor (24 Jan 2009 às 19:25)

Bgc disse:


> Céu nublado e 5.5ºC.
> 
> Neve, cá te esperamos de novo



era bom se vier. 
Que probabilidade tenho aqui para Loriga?


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Jan 2009 às 19:26)

kikofra disse:


> neste momento ha neve na serra da estrela?



Num dos ultimos posts do tópico seguimento, está uma foto dos Piornos (1600m), e a neve é visível, embora não muita...
Mas amanhã e depois, o S. Pedro vai reabastecer o stock...


----------



## Lightning (24 Jan 2009 às 19:27)

mr. phillip disse:


> 11.8ºC e nada de novo, que venha a animação...



Pois, quando é que ela vem? 

Este tempo "calmo" não vale nada...


----------



## thunderboy (24 Jan 2009 às 19:28)

Por aqui a única coisa que espero para os próximos dias é chuva e com extrema sorte uma ou outra trovoada.
Sigo com uns quentes 10.2ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (24 Jan 2009 às 19:36)

Bem costuma-se dizer "depois da tempestade vem a bonança" e a assim foi. Hoje, sol, apenas algumas nuvens. A temperatura esteve boa para a epoca. Agora começa a arrefecer mas o ceu ainda com poucas nuvens. Quando chega a instabilidade?


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jan 2009 às 19:49)

Depois da bonança vem a bonança, a continuar assim é melhor o Algarve começar a pensar em outras formas de ter água para a abastecer a população e a agricultura,  uma central de dessalinização é o futuro do Algarve, porque água esse bem mais preciso cada vez está mais escasso, e os primeiros a sofrer da seca será os pomares de laranja nos arredores de Silves, e mais não digo, não vale a pena estar sempre a bater na mesma tecla. Neste momento temos um défice de precipitação na ordem dos 200 mm a 250 mm.


----------



## JoãoPT (24 Jan 2009 às 20:06)

Por aqui o tempo hoje foi realmente como diz o ditado "Depois da Tempestade vem a bonança" dia de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco, 13ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (24 Jan 2009 às 20:12)

Pois é, ai o Algarve tao mal. Tem sido, Minho e Douro Litoral com chuva forte, depois ate ao centro sul chega os chuviscos, ai ja chega pouco ou nada. Saudades, da chuva por todo o territorio e o ribatejo alagado durante o inverno. Ja chove em algum lado


----------



## camrov8 (24 Jan 2009 às 20:13)

por ca ceu limpo de tarde houve um aguaceiro mas foi curto agora ta a arrefecer bastante


----------



## snowstorm (24 Jan 2009 às 20:34)

Alguem me pode explicar como é que se explicam as informações do site do IM para a cidade de Viseu, onde diz que a temperatura máxima é 9 e mínima 1ºc pode estar a nevar?

Sem dúvida que foi uma grande tempestade, vi nas notícias e na euronews ... Lamento as perdas humanas.

Entretanto também vi uma foto de um golfinho morto na praia 
Consequências do mau tempo.

ver informação do im


----------



## storm (24 Jan 2009 às 20:36)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Depois da bonança vem a bonança, a continuar assim é melhor o Algarve começar a pensar em outras formas de ter água para a abastecer a população e a agricultura,  uma central de dessalinização é o futuro do Algarve, porque água esse bem mais preciso cada vez está mais escasso, e os primeiros a sofrer da seca será os pomares de laranja nos arredores de Silves, e mais não digo, não vale a pena estar sempre a bater na mesma tecla. Neste momento temos um défice de precipitação na ordem dos 200 mm a 250 mm.



 uns com muito e outros a rasca, epá eu dispenso um pouco da chuva e ai de baixo dispensao-me um pouco de sol e tempo estavel (sementeiras e plantações)

Bem foi um dia de céu pouco nublado, sol, vento fraco com rajadas moderadas.

Temperatura actual: 12.9ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Jan 2009 às 20:40)

Por aqui, a temperatura tem o desplante de estar a subir: 12.3ºC...


----------



## Fil (24 Jan 2009 às 20:52)

Por aqui tenho 5,0ºC com céu muito nublado e vento fraco de SW. Amanhã é dia de acordar cedo, muita chuva ao início da manhã para posteriormente passar a neve.

Deixo uma animação da depressão Klaus com frames a cada 15 min, para a posterioridade:

http://rapidshare.com/files/188887780/depressao_klaus_20090124.gif


----------



## Lightning (24 Jan 2009 às 21:15)

mr. phillip disse:


> Por aqui, a temperatura tem o desplante de estar a subir: 12.3ºC...



Céu muito nublado e vento fraco...


----------



## ajrebelo (24 Jan 2009 às 21:40)

boas

11.3ºc, vento fraco, céu muito nublado.

abraços


----------



## psm (24 Jan 2009 às 21:42)

Boa noite a todos, depois de vir da Assafora onde o céu estava com nuvens médias e altas, e ter visto a preia-mar na praia de são julião, e de onde o mar estava um espectáculo(grande), cheguei á pouco ao Estoril e tenho vento fraco de oeste e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## ecobcg (24 Jan 2009 às 21:48)

Boa noite,

Aqui ficam umas fotos de hoje na zona de Sagres (fotos disponibilizadas pelo meu irmão):



Para servir de escala, estas arribas têm entre os 30 a 40 metros de altura.


----------



## cardu (24 Jan 2009 às 21:58)

em braga estão 5 graus... disse agora na rtp na transmissão do braga fcp.... esta noite vai nevar na boa em braga pk ja la ta a chover


----------



## sandra santos (24 Jan 2009 às 21:59)

belas fotos


----------



## PedroAfonso (24 Jan 2009 às 22:00)

Pois bem, aqui não chove ehehe

O céu está pouco nublado e o vento é fraco. 12.1ºC


----------



## ajrebelo (24 Jan 2009 às 22:01)

boas







abraços


----------



## dgstorm (24 Jan 2009 às 22:03)

cardu disse:


> em braga estão 5 graus... disse agora na rtp na transmissão do braga fcp.... esta noite vai nevar na boa em braga pk ja la ta a chover



5ºC ?? 
Impossivel, nenhuma estação online de Braga tem essa temperatura, estão sim 10.ºC


----------



## cardu (24 Jan 2009 às 22:08)

dgstorm disse:


> 5ºC ??
> Impossivel, nenhuma estação online de Braga tem essa temperatura, estão sim 10.ºC




nao sei... pelo menos é o q esta a dizer no estadio do braga...... o comentador da rtp assim o disse e ate referiu q esta mt frio


----------



## dgstorm (24 Jan 2009 às 22:13)

Aquela zona do estádio é de facto muito fria mas assim uma diferença de temperatura tão grande nao me parece.


----------



## VerticalHorizon (24 Jan 2009 às 22:19)

Bem... não deveria ser aberto um "seguimento especial" para a depressão que vai entrar esta noite em Portugal, o irmão gémeo do "Boris"? é só uma sugestão...


----------



## [ HD ] (24 Jan 2009 às 22:20)

snowstorm disse:


> Alguem me pode explicar como é que se explicam as informações do site do IM para a cidade de Viseu, onde diz que a temperatura máxima é 9 e mínima 1ºc pode estar a nevar?



De uma forma sucinta ... A neve é formada nas camadas mais altas da atmosfera , quando a temperatura é inferior a 0ºC . O mais importante é a temperatura em altitude , e não tanto a que se encontra ao nivel do solo. Obviamente que esta ultima conta... Por vezes neva com temperaturas um pouco superiores a 0ºC - como é o caso amanhã para Viseu -. Depois , há outro factor a ter em conta : o relevo. Localidades situadas a cotas médias / altas terão mais possibilidades de ter precipitação em forma de neve , do que as localidades situadas em regiões a baixa altitude , dependendo claro está do valor que a temperatura tiver " lá em cima " 






850 hPa = Valor de pressão atmosférica que em média corresponde aos 1500m de altitude.


----------



## Peixoto (24 Jan 2009 às 22:24)

snowstorm disse:


> Alguem me pode explicar como é que se explicam as informações do site do IM para a cidade de Viseu, onde diz que a temperatura máxima é 9 e mínima 1ºc pode estar a nevar?
> 
> Sem dúvida que foi uma grande tempestade, vi nas notícias e na euronews ... Lamento as perdas humanas.
> 
> ...



Caro Snowstorm, penso que o IM prevê neve não para a cidade de Viseu, mas sim para o distrito. Vivo na cidade de Viseu e percebo a lógica de pensamento dos meteorologistas do IM. 

Grande parte do distrito de Viseu, sobretudo a sua parte norte, apresenta altitudes superiores à da cidade de Viseu (500 metros), pelo que as temperaturas mínimas de concelhos como Castro Daire, Moimenta da Beira, Tarouca, Lamego e outros deverão ser inferiores a 1ºC. Daí que possa nevar no distrito, mas não na cidade de Viseu. Penso ser esta a lógica!!!

Abraço


----------



## dgstorm (24 Jan 2009 às 22:35)

Chove copiosamente agora 
E sopra um vento bem forte


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (24 Jan 2009 às 22:35)

não sei ja relataram os estragos na nacional 103 entre montalegre e braga muitos paineis informativas e algumas dezenas de arvores(enormes aciprestes) quebradas pelo vento da noite anterior ..

por aqui tb houve estragos e muita chuva.

a neve ainda n chegou..
de momento chuva fraco 
temperatura: 4º

cump..


----------



## dgstorm (24 Jan 2009 às 22:37)

Bem, mas que temporal 
10.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jan 2009 às 23:04)

Boas,por aqui o céu está muito nublado e vento fraco com 7.8ºc.

Até amanhã


----------



## Silknet (24 Jan 2009 às 23:06)

Peixoto disse:


> Caro Snowstorm, penso que o IM prevê neve não para a cidade de Viseu, mas sim para o distrito. Vivo na cidade de Viseu e percebo a lógica de pensamento dos meteorologistas do IM.
> 
> Grande parte do distrito de Viseu, sobretudo a sua parte norte, apresenta altitudes superiores à da cidade de Viseu (500 metros), pelo que as temperaturas mínimas de concelhos como Castro Daire, Moimenta da Beira, Tarouca, Lamego e outros deverão ser inferiores a 1ºC. Daí que possa nevar no distrito, mas não na cidade de Viseu. Penso ser esta a lógica!!!
> 
> Abraço




Permitam-me só um comentário: O que interessa aqui é a cota da neve. Se está prevista acima de 400m e estando Viseu a 481m, é perfeitamente possivel que cá neve, não obstante a maior parte do distrito estar a maior altitude que a sua capital como muito bem apontou o Peixoto.
Lembro-me que a última vez estava previsto cair acima dos 600m e nevou cá como muita gente não se lembrava.

Isso é para mim a maravilha da meteorologia, a sua imprevisibilidade!

Bons nevões!!!

Silknet


----------



## Silknet (24 Jan 2009 às 23:10)

Já agora Viseu reporta 7ºC de momento e uma chuva copiosa, que ainda não é neve infelizmente...


Silknet


----------



## Lightning (24 Jan 2009 às 23:13)

dgstorm disse:


> Chove copiosamente agora
> E sopra um vento bem forte



Nunca mais chega aqui.... 

Por agora céu muito nublado, com algumas abertas, e vento fraco. O vento deve de começar a aumentar de intensidade mais ou menos nas próximas 4 horas.


----------



## snowstorm (24 Jan 2009 às 23:13)

Silknet disse:


> Permitam-me só um comentário: O que interessa aqui é a cota da neve. Se está prevista acima de 400m e estando Viseu a 481m, é perfeitamente possivel que cá neve, não obstante a maior parte do distrito estar a maior altitude que a sua capital como muito bem apontou o Peixoto.
> Lembro-me que a última vez estava previsto cair acima dos 600m e nevou cá como muita gente não se lembrava.
> 
> Isso é para mim a maravilha da meteorologia, a sua imprevisibilidade!
> ...



Obrigado a ambos pelos esclarecimentos... Mas na previsão das cidades continua a dar neve para viseu. Refiro-me mesmo ao tempo previsto para a cidade. http://www.meteo.pt/pt/cidade10dias.jsp?localID=22
ver aqui


----------



## Nashville (24 Jan 2009 às 23:14)

parece que já está a nevar em Burgos.............

http://www.cajadeburgos.es/webcam/cid.htm

cumps
Nashville


----------



## diogogrosso (24 Jan 2009 às 23:15)

Pessoal como está o tempo na serra da estrela ? Já neva no maciço central ?


----------



## kikofra (24 Jan 2009 às 23:34)

acho que temos um user nas penhas douradas, vamos ver o que ele reporta.

segundo o freemeteo http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=15&gid=2739807&la=18 ainda nao 

A estrada nacional 338 ja esta fechada desde o inicio da torre ate ao fim da estrada da torre


actulização:
E.N.338 Piornos / Torre / Lagoa Comprida / Manteigas encerrada devido à neve.


----------



## *Dave* (24 Jan 2009 às 23:35)

Boas.

Por aqui o vento não está tão forte como ontem, mas intensificou-se um pouco com o cair da noite.

V. v: *13,8km/h*

T:* 7,1ºC*
HR:* 91%*
P: *1010,1mb/hPa*


----------



## Vince (24 Jan 2009 às 23:37)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> Bem... não deveria ser aberto um "seguimento especial" para a depressão que vai entrar esta noite em Portugal, o irmão gémeo do "Boris"? é só uma sugestão...



Vamos usar este seguimento.


----------



## miguel (24 Jan 2009 às 23:47)

O vento já anda a querer aumentar na ultima hora a registei 27,3km/h  a temperatura sobe e sobe e já vou com 12,6ºC, humidade de  81% e pressão de 1012hpa.


----------



## kikofra (24 Jan 2009 às 23:50)

Esta a chover!


----------



## *Dave* (24 Jan 2009 às 23:51)

Sigo com:
T: *7,0ºC*
HR: *92%*
P: *1010,1mb/hPa*

V. v.: *8,7km/h*


----------



## NunoBrito (24 Jan 2009 às 23:53)

*Boa Noite!
Somente agora tive oportunidade de vir ao forum.
Emigrado na Serra da Estrela, ( Covilhã ) desde ontem.
Á minha chegada estava um vento fabuloso e o percurso foi feito sempre debaixo de chuva.
Hoje de manhã o acesso á Torre estava encerrado, céu limpo ou pouco nublado.
Durante a tarde o acesso abriu.
Durante a subida o ceu tinha algumas nuvens mas o sol esteve sempre presente.
Após uma hora as nuvens apareceram, o vento acompanhou e a tarde na Torre começou a ser complicada. A temperatura segundo o termometro do carro marcava -4,0º.
A descida foi sobre nevoeiro cerrado e somente aos 800 metros é que começou a abrir.
Agora na Covilhã está bom tempo. Estou no quarto de hotel a beber licor beirão e a fumar um cigarrinho.
As fotos seguem amanhã, quando chegar a casa.
Até amanhã.*


----------



## Jodamensil (25 Jan 2009 às 00:04)

Boas pessoal
Ando um bocado desactualizado e tenho vindo ao fórum todos os dias mas nao tenho lido muito.
O que vai ser esperado a partir desta noite?
Uma depressão igual à Bóris?


----------



## miguel (25 Jan 2009 às 00:10)

Jodamensil disse:


> Boas pessoal
> Ando um bocado desactualizado e tenho vindo ao fórum todos os dias mas nao tenho lido muito.
> O que vai ser esperado a partir desta noite?
> Uma depressão igual à Bóris?



Aumento do vento que alias já se nota pelo menos aqui! amanha vai marcar o dia muito vento no Litoral principalmente, é de esperar muita chuva principalmente durante a parte da manha e no norte  a cota de neve vai caindo até ficar nos 400 ou 500m aqui por baixo vamos depois da frente tendo aguaceiros que podem ser de granizo e com trovoada, e isto dura até pelo menos ao inicio do dia de segunda..


----------



## miguel (25 Jan 2009 às 00:17)

Vento em claro aumento já anda sempre na casa dos 20 a 30km/h


----------



## ajrebelo (25 Jan 2009 às 00:26)

boas

11.8ºc, chuva fraca, vento fraco.

já marca alguma actividade 







abraços


----------



## Lightning (25 Jan 2009 às 00:27)

Também por aqui já começam a fazer-se sentir as primeiras rajadas moderadas.

Céu muito nublado.


----------



## kikofra (25 Jan 2009 às 00:31)

E impressao minha ou vem la trovoada?:


----------



## PedroAfonso (25 Jan 2009 às 00:35)

boas de facto o vento já está a aumentar de intensidade. Rajada de 22 kmh . Sigo com 12-6 graus e a aumentar também. Até amanhã


----------



## paricusa (25 Jan 2009 às 00:37)

boas,
Por aqui uma pasmaceira ...nem chove, nem vento, nem frio... temp 11ºC.


----------



## Vince (25 Jan 2009 às 00:38)

A animação que o FIL fez está agora no youtube e mais levezinha


----------



## granizus (25 Jan 2009 às 00:39)

kikofra disse:


> acho que temos um user nas penhas douradas, vamos ver o que ele reporta.
> 
> segundo o freemeteo http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=15&gid=2739807&la=18 ainda nao
> 
> ...




Boas,

Aqui nas penhas da Saúde já caiu de facto neve (pelas 23h) que ainda agarrou aos carros, mas desde então tem caido uma chuva fria e miúdinha que quase levou tudo 

Agora seguimos com 0,2º mas de neve, nada.


----------



## granizus (25 Jan 2009 às 00:46)

Tenho uma dúvida (e esperança) que peço a quem sabe esclareça: no metociel parece estar a desenhar-se uma conjugação de sonho para os dias 5 e 6 de Fevereiro, certo?


----------



## Perfect Storm (25 Jan 2009 às 01:03)

Boa noite!

Por aqui no espaço de 30 minutos a pressão teve uma descida de 3mb
O vento está a aumentar de intensidade. Estive  agora mesmo junto do mar e está impresssionante as vagas chegam a assustar!! 

Vai ser uma madrugada e inicio de manhã animada 
Dados actuais:
Temp: 12,2
Pressão: 1009hpa ( a descer)
Hr:90%
Previsão:


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Jan 2009 às 01:09)

Lightning disse:


> Nunca mais chega aqui....
> 
> Por agora céu muito nublado, com algumas abertas, e vento fraco. O vento deve de começar a aumentar de intensidade mais ou menos nas próximas 4 horas.



De facto, isto aqui por enquanto está uma pasmaceira metereológica.
O que vale é que nos vamos entretendo com os relatos dos nossos companheiros foristas em locais bem mais animados...


----------



## kikofra (25 Jan 2009 às 01:13)

Aqui em leiria segundo a estação de um membro daqui do forum:

Na última hora a pressão atmosférica variou -2mb


----------



## C.R (25 Jan 2009 às 01:16)

Boa noite. Cheguei agora a casa do trabalho e durante praticamente em toda a viagem apanhei chuviscos... Passei por serras a aproximadamente 1000 metros de altitude na zona de moimenta da beira e também armamar e também estavam a cair chuviscos. Agora por aqui a 708 metros o cenário e de chuva fraca e vento fraco. Esta chuva fraca esta a molhar tudo e depois a neve amanha não pega!!... Bem pessoal, vou descançar para amanha bem cedo dixer "TA A NEVAR!"... Lol. Boa noite a todos...


----------



## rbsmr (25 Jan 2009 às 01:19)

kikofra disse:


> Aqui em leiria segundo a estação de um membro daqui do forum:
> 
> Na última hora a pressão atmosférica variou -2mb



Confirmo. Não posso apontar valores mas a minha estação made in LIDL aponta uma descida substancial da pressão nas últimas 6h.

Sacavém
Pressão: 1014 hpa


----------



## thunderboy (25 Jan 2009 às 01:22)

A temperatura está nos 9.5ºC e já choveu fraco.


----------



## C.R (25 Jan 2009 às 01:26)

Gostava de arranjar uma estação dessas... Agora não tenho nada de jeito, tinha um termômetro digital dos chineses e deichou de trabalhar, agora tenho um termômetro de mercúrio... Mas e muito chato, quando quero saber a temperatura exterior tenho que sair de casa... Não há condições!... Neste momento parou de chover. Até amanha pessoal...


----------



## Acardoso (25 Jan 2009 às 01:29)

Boa noite pessoal...cheguei agora a casa, por aqui caem uns aguaceiros e o vento sopra moderado de SW.
A estação já disparou o alerta de tempestade vamos lá ver o que é que a noite nos traz...

Sigo com:
Pressão: 1007.0
Vento moderado 
Temp: 11.1º
Humid: 95%


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Jan 2009 às 01:34)

Por aqui, caíram *0,6 mm* logo após a meia noite.


----------



## Perfect Storm (25 Jan 2009 às 01:38)

Dados actuais:
Temp: 12,5ºC
Pressão: 1009 hpa
Hr:82%
Estado do tempo: Chuva fraca, vento forte com rajadas.
Venham essas trovoadas

Até amanhã e boa noite a todos!


----------



## ac_cernax (25 Jan 2009 às 01:41)

O pessoal de  Braganca nunca mais diz "TA A NEVAR", pois é ai que pode começar tudo. O que eu dava para ter precipitaçao forte de neve, mas durante umas horitas. Da ultima vez caiu bem, mas so meia horita. Va la S. Pedro, manda la uns kilos de neve.LOL


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Jan 2009 às 01:49)

Em Lisboa já choveu, e o vento sopra moderado.
A temperatura é que está (demasiado) amena... 13ºC, segundo o termómetro do carro...
Bah...


----------



## kikofra (25 Jan 2009 às 01:53)

tou em sintonizado com o radio em am desancado para ver se havia algum trovao e começei a ouvir vozes (ou parece) mas que nao dava para perceber, e nao consegui perceber a lingua... Isto é normal acontecer?


----------



## criz0r (25 Jan 2009 às 02:07)

Boas noites..por aqui o vento aumentou um pouco de intensidade mas continua moderado de Oeste e o Céu esse também continua muito nublado. Vamos lá ver o que se aproxima nas próximas horas.


----------



## Lousano (25 Jan 2009 às 02:09)

Mas esta depressão que está a dar entrada na PI continua a ser denominada "Carla"?

Por aqui 12,3º, vento forte (mais forte que na noite anterior, mas rajadas ainda muito inferiores) e a chuva apenas deu uns "pinguinhos".


----------



## bewild (25 Jan 2009 às 02:15)

Boa noite, será qe me podiam esclarecer uma questão? O que se está a passar para a pressão estar a descer de forma tão brusca? Eu esta tarde por volta das 18h estava com 1018 mb/hPa neste momento estou com 1010 mb/hPa por acaso hoje não tenho estado acompanhar o site nem a informação mas denotei esta curiosidade na minha estação.

T: 12,7 ºC
HR: 92 %
P: 1010 mb/hPa


----------



## Lousano (25 Jan 2009 às 02:23)

bewild disse:


> Boa noite, será qe me podiam esclarecer uma questão? O que se está a passar para a pressão estar a descer de forma tão brusca? Eu esta tarde por volta das 18h estava com 1018 mb/hPa neste momento estou com 1010 mb/hPa por acaso hoje não tenho estado acompanhar o site nem a informação mas denotei esta curiosidade na minha estação.
> 
> T: 12,7 ºC
> HR: 92 %
> P: 1010 mb/hPa



Também registei uma grande descida na pressão, neste momento 1009 mb/hpa, e até pensei que ai em baixo não teria uma pressão tão baixa.

Isto irá provocar-nos principalmente ventos e ondulação forte.


----------



## Vince (25 Jan 2009 às 02:35)

bewild disse:


> Boa noite, será qe me podiam esclarecer uma questão? O que se está a passar para a pressão estar a descer de forma tão brusca? Eu esta tarde por volta das 18h estava com 1018 mb/hPa neste momento estou com 1010 mb/hPa por acaso hoje não tenho estado acompanhar o site nem a informação mas denotei esta curiosidade na minha estação.



Vê esta animação ou as outras que estão no seguimento das previsões, e já percebes porquê.


----------



## GabKoost (25 Jan 2009 às 02:36)

Forte queda de chuva há já 10 minutos.

Serve para engrossar o rio ave que já tinha dificuldade em conter tanta água...


----------



## kikofra (25 Jan 2009 às 02:42)

GabKoost disse:


> Forte queda de chuva há já 10 minutos.
> 
> Serve para engrossar o rio ave que já tinha dificuldade em conter tanta água...



Em braga?


----------



## Lousano (25 Jan 2009 às 02:58)

Despeço-me com céu muito nublado, 12,6º e vento forte (tenho de colocar um anemómetro, já que registro aqui ventos fortes e a estação do IM da Lousã (colocado junto de Casal de Ermio - Lousã) registra ventos de médios de 7,5 km/h)


----------



## GabKoost (25 Jan 2009 às 03:03)

kikofra disse:


> Em braga?



Na fronteira entre Braga e Guimarães.

Parou o chuvão e  agora alternam estranhamente precipitação forte com vento brusco e momentos de total calma...

Estranho de facto..


----------



## ajrebelo (25 Jan 2009 às 03:38)

boas

12.1ºc, vento moderado, está a chegar mais uma chuvinha   no norte bem lá em cima já está a chegar a terra a trovoada.






abraços


----------



## Stormrider (25 Jan 2009 às 03:48)

Paredes de Coura no alto Minho esteve com um rain rate de 160mm/h ás 3h25.


----------



## criz0r (25 Jan 2009 às 04:10)

O Vento aqui tornou-se moderado a forte com rajadas, já esteve a chuviscar mas de momento apenas Céu muito nublado.


----------



## brandas (25 Jan 2009 às 04:11)

Ora aqui em Braga é o dilúvio!!!! Vou começar a montar a minha arca de Noé


----------



## DMartins (25 Jan 2009 às 04:33)

Em Guimarães também!
Acordei e tive que vir aqui dizer-vos!

Chove TORRENCIALMENTE com vento MUITO forte!

As zonas baixas da cidade já devem ter inundado como de costume.

Impressionante.


----------



## JazCrazy (25 Jan 2009 às 04:37)

Ola,

Por aqui, em Famalicão, já se fez sentir a trovoada. Bastou um trovão para ficar sem luz por uns 3 min.

Fiquem bem...


----------



## C.R (25 Jan 2009 às 05:14)

Bom dia pessoal, ainda a pouco adormeci mas acabei agora por acordar e com o vendaval que esta duvido que torne a adormecer. Neste momento o vento sopra moderado a forte com rajadas e chuva fraca, sendo um pouco mais intensa durante as fortes rajadas de vento. Mas por aqui ainda nada de neve...


----------



## AnDré (25 Jan 2009 às 05:59)

Está a abater-se um verdadeiro temporal aqui a norte de Lisboa.

Chove que é uma coisa impressionante!!

E o vento sopra fortissimo de OSO!!

Até caí da cama... 






EDIT - 6:03 - Acabou de dar um trovão.
Vou com 20mm acumulados em meia hora!!


----------



## ac_cernax (25 Jan 2009 às 06:09)

Parece que chegou agora aqui tambem. Chuva, trovoada, vento e algum granizo. E a pressao a descer para os 1004mb. Assim como a temperatura, passou dos 9.2C para os 6C.


----------



## Madragoa (25 Jan 2009 às 06:16)

Bom dia a todos ,chove muito pelo centro de lisboa , e temos trovoada,:e vento, até já


----------



## PedroAfonso (25 Jan 2009 às 06:17)

bem está uma noite à margem do que aconteceu a 18 fevereiro do ano passado; muita chuva na última hora vento forte e uma trovoada de se lhe tirar o chapéu! Tenho 12.7 graus pressão a cair a pique 1006 hpa, e só desde as 5-30 já caíram 12 mm.


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Jan 2009 às 06:21)

Parece que está um grande temporal para as minhas bandas, trovoada, chuva e vento...
Daki a pouco já vou conduzir para o meio da confusão...


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Jan 2009 às 06:32)

Está a malta um dia inteiro à espera de animação e nada... Quando ela vem, o pessoal ou dorme ou trabalha (como eu)...
Pode ser que o dia seja proficuo em acontecimentos...


----------



## PedroAfonso (25 Jan 2009 às 06:34)

foi curto ainda assim. Já se nota as nuvens a dissiparem-se. Ainda assim deu festa. Vamos ver como vai ser o resto do dia. O vento continua moderado com rajadas na ordem dos 35 a 40 kmh. A pressão mantém-se nos 1006-8 hpa. Temperatura de 12-6


----------



## AnDré (25 Jan 2009 às 06:39)

mr. phillip disse:


> Está a malta um dia inteiro à espera de animação e nada... Quando ela vem, o pessoal ou dorme ou trabalha (como eu)...
> Pode ser que o dia seja proficuo em acontecimentos...



É verdade...
Está tudo a dormir, e nem a trovoada os acorda!





Caíram 20mm em meia hora. A estrada aqui na rua parecia um rio!
Não estava nada à espera de acordar com tal chuvada.

Neste momento, tudo acalmou.
Só o vento de mantém forte de ONO.

Vou com 22,9mm acumulados.


----------



## Brunomc (25 Jan 2009 às 06:48)

Bom Dia
 chove a potes por aqui...


----------



## Brunomc (25 Jan 2009 às 06:51)

bem mas que chuvada..


----------



## Brunomc (25 Jan 2009 às 06:58)

Granizo e vento forte..isto hoje ta bonito tá


----------



## Madragoa (25 Jan 2009 às 07:22)

Por aqui ,de momento (lisboa),acalmou,mas o céu continua bastante carregado ,não chove á 45 minutos/1 hora,Temp nos 14c,vento fraco a moderado de w,sw,e 1004 hpa,bons registos,e até já


----------



## C.R (25 Jan 2009 às 07:24)

Bem, mais uma vez e vendo pelas imagens do radar do im que as regiões mais afectadas pela chuva são o centro e sul... Mas já não e a primeira vez, na previsão aponta para períodos de chuva passando a aguaceiros por vezes fortes, no entanto vou ao radar do im e vejo um excelente cenário... Ou estarei enganado? Se estiver por favor corrijam-me... Mente momento o vento sopra fraco a moderado e sem chuva ou neve. Ou seja, nada de especial.


----------



## Brunomc (25 Jan 2009 às 07:39)

a zona centro e a centro-sul são as que estão a ser mais afectadas por aguaceiros fortes  acompanhados de trovoada..

agora caiem uns aguaceiros moderados e o vento está moderado com algumas rajadas..


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Jan 2009 às 07:46)

Aqui chove moderadamente.Sigo com 8,1º mas a descer.Tenho esperança de lá para o fim do dia ter mais uma surpresa.


----------



## C.R (25 Jan 2009 às 08:08)

Lá esta... Aki no norte nada... Só espero que quando a cota de neve baixar "se baixar"que venha precipitação abundante porque se não e mais uma esperança deitada por terra...  Céu muito nublado ou encoberto 6C e vento fraco a moderado e agora por vezes com rajadas...


----------



## Vince (25 Jan 2009 às 08:15)

C.R disse:


> Bem, mais uma vez e vendo pelas imagens do radar do im que as regiões mais afectadas pela chuva são o centro e sul... Mas já não e a primeira vez, na previsão aponta para períodos de chuva passando a aguaceiros por vezes fortes, no entanto vou ao radar do im e vejo um excelente cenário... Ou estarei enganado? Se estiver por favor corrijam-me... Mente momento o vento sopra fraco a moderado e sem chuva ou neve. Ou seja, nada de especial.



Uma frente fria atravessou já parte do país (aqui passou pelas 6:45), mas o que interessará à maioria são o ar frio e as nuvens que agora entram pelo noroeste, que trazem aguaceiros mais fortes que para alguns poderão ser de neve ao longo do dia.







A frente também trouxe bastante trovoada, mais do que tem sido habitual ultimamente em que tem estado mais confinada ao sector pós-frontal dos aguaceiros.


----------



## C.R (25 Jan 2009 às 08:35)

Vince disse:


> Uma frente fria atravessou já parte do país (aqui passou pelas 6:45), mas o que interessará à maioria são o ar frio e as nuvens que agora entram pelo noroeste, que trazem aguaceiros mais fortes que para alguns poderão ser de neve ao longo do dia.
> 
> 
> 
> A frente também trouxe bastante trovoada, mais do que tem sido habitual ultimamente em que tem estado mais confinada ao sector pós-frontal dos aguaceiros.



Ah!... Pois, já percebi, irá acontecer a mesma coisa que aconteceu da última vez, na semana passada. Obrigado vince. Só espero então que os aguaceiros que se aproximam sejam muito mais frequentes do que na semana passada... Então o que posso dixer da frente que passou nesta madrugada e que foi mais vento que chuva e foi de pouca duração... Pouco mais de meia hora... Neste momento ainda continua tudo na mesma, vento fraco a moderado por vezes com rajadas e céu muito nublado...


----------



## DMartins (25 Jan 2009 às 08:50)

Bem, depois de chuva torrencial e vento muito forte, uma "acalmia".
O vento sopre com algumas rajadas, e de quando em vez, é ver as granizadas a "dar-lhe", com frio associado.

Mas esta noite que me fez acordar durante 2 horas, é para relembrar...


----------



## Snifa (25 Jan 2009 às 08:57)

Bom dia, 

noite de alguma chuva e bastante vento!

Rajada máxima 70 km /h ás 03:56 direcção WSW

Temperatura actual: 10 c 

Pressão : 1003hpa

Humidade: 76 %

Vamos ver o que nos reserva o ar pós frontal.Aqui fica uma foto acabada de  tirar, pouco antes de uma queda de granizo onde se podem ver perfeitamente  as colunas!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Jan 2009 às 09:02)

Snifa disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> noite de alguma chuva e bastante vento!
> 
> ...



Boa foto, conterrâneo !!! Espero que continues a ter sorte e haja mais surpresas.


----------



## salgado (25 Jan 2009 às 09:18)

Por aqui 4º, há pouco um aguaceiro forte com vento. "Céu de neve" na serra e na guarda, aguardemos...


----------



## thunderboy (25 Jan 2009 às 09:23)

Bom dia
Acordei há 10min com o vento fortíssimo e chuva forte. Aquilo era um verdadeiro temporal como não tinha visto há muitos anos.


----------



## Dan (25 Jan 2009 às 09:27)

Bom dia

Uma frente algo violenta com chuva e vento forte durante a sua passagem. No pós frontal os aguaceiros também têm trazido bastante precipitação.

4,6ºC por agora e com 3,4ºC de mínima esta manhã.

Aproxima-se um novo aguaceiro.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Jan 2009 às 09:31)

No site das estradasdeportugal, podemos ver que no IP4 já temos locais com 2º e chuva.Não tarda nada, começa a nevar.Vamos ver como vai correr a tarde.Depois do exagero da semana passada ao nivel dos reforços humanos (até de Lisboa foram destacados) para o IP4, hoje quero ver como vai correr!!!

Sigo com 7,7 º Céu encoberto e alguma chuva.


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Jan 2009 às 09:33)

Começou a nevar em Bragança!


----------



## Profetaa (25 Jan 2009 às 09:35)

Bom dia...
Granizada tocada a vento....


----------



## Dan (25 Jan 2009 às 09:35)

Violento aguaceiro de agua-neve por aqui. A temperatura caiu mais de 1ºC. 3,0ºC por agora.


----------



## Dan (25 Jan 2009 às 09:36)

Agora neve e vento muito forte.


----------



## Z13 (25 Jan 2009 às 09:37)

Bom dia

Por aqui é mais água do que neve....

Estou com *+3,9ºC* e esta noite registei *12,1mm* de precipitação 




***************


----------



## Z13 (25 Jan 2009 às 09:39)

Desculpem.... agora é neve! 

E a temperatura caiu para *+3,1ºC* em 4-5 minutos 




***************


----------



## C.R (25 Jan 2009 às 09:48)

E começa a animar o cenário por aqui, vento moderado, aguaceiro fraco e algum granizo esporádico... Ainda estou na cama, esta-se tão bem! Daki a pouko levanto-me pa ver a temperatura... Lol. Vamos ver se a neve também a estas bandas!... Mesmo que chegue não deve acumular... Se o piso estivesse seco! Seria outra conversa... Bem mas por agora  chuva fraca e quando puxada a vento... K miséria k é isto aqui... Nos últimos dias ainda não vi a chuva forte... E só chuviscos! K seka!...


----------



## Z13 (25 Jan 2009 às 09:49)

Por aqui, está a parar o aguaceiro, e estão a surgir pequenas abertas...

Entretanto a temperatura caiu para os *+2,4ºC*, transformando-se na mínima de hoje, até agora.

Provavelmente é o ar mais frio a entrar agora...



***************


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Jan 2009 às 09:51)

De minha casa vejo perfeitamente a serra da Nogueira e penso que já existe acumulação. Na minha opinião neste momento a cota deve andar nos 700-800m.


----------



## thunderboy (25 Jan 2009 às 09:55)

Quando fui ver o termómetro tinha 9.3ºC, passado 15s já estava nos 8.8ºC


----------



## Almeida (25 Jan 2009 às 09:58)

Esta noite foi de verdadeiro temporal , pelo menos aqui na minha região ..

Chuva forte , vento e trovoada


----------



## DMartins (25 Jan 2009 às 10:00)

Neva na Covilhã. Vê-se na webcam.
Coisa pouca. Já parou.
Recomeça...


----------



## PedroNTSantos (25 Jan 2009 às 10:07)

DMartins disse:


> Neva na Covilhã. Vê-se na webcam.
> Coisa pouca. Já parou.
> Recomeça...



Não é bem neve...É sobretudo granizo mas como, simultaneamente, está a fazer sol pode criar a ilusão, via webcam, de ser neve.

Vamos ver o que nos traz o resto do dia...A temperatura começou a descer (está ligeiramente abaixo dos 6ºC, com tendência para continuar a descer).


----------



## Jodamensil (25 Jan 2009 às 10:09)

Bem o pessoal do norte e centro parece k ta bem animado. 
Aqui para Loures está ceu limpo, vento nem vê-lo e não está frio nenhum.
Está bastante agradável


----------



## PedroAfonso (25 Jan 2009 às 10:30)

engraçado que depois da passagem da frente às 6 da manhã não voltou a chover aqui; mantenho os mesmos 12 mm. A temperatura está mais baixa agora com 11 graus. O vento é Moderado com rajadas.


----------



## DMartins (25 Jan 2009 às 10:30)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Não é bem neve...É sobretudo granizo mas como, simultaneamente, está a fazer sol pode criar a ilusão, via webcam, de ser neve.
> 
> Vamos ver o que nos traz o resto do dia...A temperatura começou a descer (está ligeiramente abaixo dos 6ºC, com tendência para continuar a descer).



Bem, está-lhe a dar durinho aí...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Jan 2009 às 10:31)

Parece que neva na Covilhã.As estradas da S.estrela já estão todas fechadas.Daqui a nada é o IP4...a A24...ah...e podia ser a A23 e o IP2,,,hehehe.

Sigo com 7,8º descida fantástica.


----------



## jonaslor (25 Jan 2009 às 10:33)

Bom dia,

Começa a nevar misturada com agua. Mais neve do que água


----------



## thunderboy (25 Jan 2009 às 10:34)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Parece que neva na Covilhã.As estradas da S.estrela já estão todas fechadas.Daqui a nada é o IP4...a A24...ah...e podia ser a A23 e o IP2,,,hehehe.
> 
> Sigo com 7,8º descida fantástica.



A A23, mas toda.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (25 Jan 2009 às 10:35)

Acabou de cair um água-neve, com mais neve do que chuvinha...e isto que moro "apenas" a 560 m de altitude...Vamos ter Domingo!!!!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Jan 2009 às 10:37)




----------



## thunderboy (25 Jan 2009 às 10:39)

Aqui a temperatura vai nos 8.3ºC, mas já tocou nos 6.0ºC.
Está a passar um célula a NE


----------



## miguel (25 Jan 2009 às 10:42)

Bah que raiva não ouvi nem vi nada, dormia que nem uma pedra  tenho de começar a dar o meu numero para o pessoal dos arredores me acordar  

Aqui a manha está a ser de sol e pouco frio 12,1ºC o vento sopra moderado por vezes forte a rajada máxima até agora é de 50km/h

O melhor vem para a tarde


----------



## ruiadam (25 Jan 2009 às 10:47)

Aqui começou a nevar com muita intensidade à uns minutos atrás.
O vento está com muita intensidade também, cerca de 70 m/h, as rajadas andarão muito próximas dos 90 km/h.
Vou estar em Viseu hoje à tarde, conto colocar muitas fotos por aqui, mais logo...


----------



## cardu (25 Jan 2009 às 10:50)

desta vez estou em tomar, era bem feito q logo a noite nevasse aqui tb pk ja tou farto de ouvir dizer q ta a nevar em tras os montes


Até parece que nunca nevou em bragança


----------



## Dan (25 Jan 2009 às 10:50)

Novo aguaceiro e começa a nevar outra vez.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Jan 2009 às 10:50)




----------



## jonaslor (25 Jan 2009 às 10:53)

Começa a nevar...


----------



## Silknet (25 Jan 2009 às 10:54)

Bom dia!

Viseu segue com 4,5ºC e caiu uma fortíssima granizada a 2 minutos atrás...

Espero ainda a neve, a esperança é a última a morrer...

Silknet


----------



## *Dave* (25 Jan 2009 às 10:55)

Começou a chover repentinamente e repare-se que a HR está nos *62%* .

O vento sopra forte.

T: *8,7ºC* (caiu dos 9,2ºC)
P:* 1005,9mb/hPa*


----------



## thunderboy (25 Jan 2009 às 10:55)

Aqui o ceéu ficou negro aproxima-se algo.


----------



## ruiadam (25 Jan 2009 às 10:56)

cardu disse:


> desta vez estou em tomar, era bem feito q logo a noite nevasse aqui tb pk ja tou farto de ouvir dizer q ta a nevar em tras os montes
> 
> 
> Até parece que nunca nevou em bragança



Caro amigo, espero que neve mesmo por essas bandas, aliás o facto de nós aqui pela Beira Alta e Trás-os-Montes estarmos habituados a este fenómeno da neve, não quer dizer que não nos sintamos satisfeitos por cada vez que ele ocorre, apesar da frequência com que tem nevado este inverno.
Isto não invalida que a neve fique toda por estas bandas, esperamos todos que ela possa chegar a todo o lado... principalmente a locais onde já não cai à muitos anos...


----------



## Sirilo (25 Jan 2009 às 10:58)

Pela Covilhã sucedem-se aguaceiros e granizo.
Aí está mais um aguaceiro!!
Venha a neve!!!


----------



## *Dave* (25 Jan 2009 às 10:58)

Não posso acreditar... a temperatura caiu para os *7,5ºC*


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Jan 2009 às 10:58)

Silknet disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Viseu segue com 4,5ºC e caiu uma fortíssima granizada a 2 minutos atrás...
> 
> ...



As previsões são essas.Espero que tenhas sorte!!!


----------



## nipnip (25 Jan 2009 às 10:59)

Bem aqui por estes lados as coisas tão complicadinhas. Depois de mais de 24h sem energia e telefones porque na sexta à noite uns pinheiros decidiram cair em cima dos cabos o vendaval continua e há pouco havia chuva forte e granizo também.

Por agora apenas muito vento.


----------



## vitamos (25 Jan 2009 às 10:59)

Bom dia!

noite agitada pela minha localização actual em Lisboa:

Períodos de chuva forte entre as 5h e sensivelmente as 7h! Registo também de trovoadas nesse período.

Agora tudo muito mais calmo com céu pouco nublado. No entanto o vento que soprou moderado na madrugada continua a dar um ar da sua graça.

PS: Parabéns Brigantinos, Loriguenses e restantes contemplados até ao momento! Boas nevadas (sem grandes incómodos) e já agora boas fotos (se puderem claro  )


----------



## *Dave* (25 Jan 2009 às 11:00)

Que queda 

T: *7,2ºC*


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Jan 2009 às 11:00)

*Dave* disse:


> Não posso acreditar... a temperatura caiu para os *7,5ºC*



E estava em quantos? Tenho um amigo de Aldeia do Bispo, perto de Penamacor, mas que vive cá em Portalegre.Sabes se este ano já nevou ou costuma nevar por lá.


----------



## WhiteHope (25 Jan 2009 às 11:03)

Espectáculo o que aconteceu aqui!! 
Uma trovoadona e um aguaceiro brutal que se transformou nisto!
Ouvir os trovões em cima de nós e nem se fala na força do vento! (Que era fortíssima!)
Estou muito feliz!!

Vejam só:



A minha rua branquinha :P



A minha porta da entrada 


Sem dúvida o acontecimento do dia (até agora :P)


----------



## cardu (25 Jan 2009 às 11:03)

ruiadam disse:


> Caro amigo, espero que neve mesmo por essas bandas, aliás o facto de nós aqui pela Beira Alta e Trás-os-Montes estarmos habituados a este fenómeno da neve, não quer dizer que não nos sintamos satisfeitos por cada vez que ele ocorre, apesar da frequência com que tem nevado este inverno.
> Isto não invalida que a neve fique toda por estas bandas, esperamos todos que ela possa chegar a todo o lado... principalmente a locais onde já não cai à muitos anos...





Vai ser dificil nevar aqui em Tomar a nao ser que ao fim da tarde a temperatura baixe abruptamente!!!

Vamos aguardar


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Jan 2009 às 11:04)

No meu post..500 posso dizer que neva bem na covilhã. Espero que desça desça até pelo menos até aqui. Boa sorte a todos !!!


----------



## ruiadam (25 Jan 2009 às 11:05)

Depois de um forte aguaceiro de neve mas sem acumulação, eis que surge o sol de entre as nuvens, parte do céu está agora bem limpo e o sol comanda a situação neste momento. Veremos o que nos reserva a Carla para esta tarde e noite.


----------



## ruiadam (25 Jan 2009 às 11:07)

WhiteHope disse:


> Espectáculo o que aconteceu aqui!!
> Uma trovoadona e um aguaceiro brutal que se transformou nisto!
> Estou muito feliz!!
> 
> ...



Impressionante, sem dúvida o acontecimento do dia


----------



## thunderboy (25 Jan 2009 às 11:07)

WhiteHope disse:


> Espectáculo o que aconteceu aqui!!
> Uma trovoadona e um aguaceiro brutal que se transformou nisto!
> Estou muito feliz!!
> 
> ...


Então é isso que se dirige para aqui.


----------



## *Dave* (25 Jan 2009 às 11:08)

Em 10min (assim que começou a chover), caiu dos *9,6ºC* para os *6,4ºC*


----------



## thunderboy (25 Jan 2009 às 11:09)

A temperatura ainda agora estava nos 11ºC e agora já vai nos 9.5ºC


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Jan 2009 às 11:09)

WhiteHope disse:


> Espectáculo o que aconteceu aqui!!
> Uma trovoadona e um aguaceiro brutal que se transformou nisto!
> Ouvir os trovões em cima de nós e nem se fala na força do vento! (Que era fortíssima!)
> Estou muito feliz!!
> ...



Espectáculo!!!


----------



## cardu (25 Jan 2009 às 11:10)

MeteoPtg disse:


> No meu post..500 posso dizer que neva bem na covilhã. Espero que desça desça até pelo menos até aqui. Boa sorte a todos !!!





thanks..... e que não se esqueça de passar por Tomar


----------



## thunderboy (25 Jan 2009 às 11:11)

Acabou de cair para os 6.5ºC e já caíram umas micropedras de granizo.
nova t:5.9ºCºC


----------



## joao paulo (25 Jan 2009 às 11:12)

Neve. sol, chuva, granizo


----------



## godzila (25 Jan 2009 às 11:19)

aqui também foi igual, caiu dos 7,3ºC para os 4,2ºC


----------



## PedroNTSantos (25 Jan 2009 às 11:20)

Confirmo a percepção do meu "vizinho" João Paulo, da Aldeia do Carvalho...Pela Covilhã, desde as 10 horas, já tivemos sol, chuva, água-neve, neve e granizo...Por agora, é o sol, novamente, que comanda...

Veremos o que está reservado para o resto do dia...Temo que a melhor parte venha quando tiver que regressar para o Algarve, no início da tarde


----------



## VerticalHorizon (25 Jan 2009 às 11:20)

Por Paços de ferreira, ainda nada de neve...
Caí é granizo e dá-lhe forte!
Temperatura ainda muito acima do que eu imaginava... 5ºC


----------



## thunderboy (25 Jan 2009 às 11:22)

*Re: Neve a cotas baixas em Portugal*

Façam um favor a vocês mesmos e vão ver os alertas do IM.


----------



## Lightning (25 Jan 2009 às 11:27)

Boas

Noite marcada pela chuva FORTE acompanhada de vento FORTE.

Acordei às 6:32 com um barulho esquisito. Levantei os estoros, e vi um grande relâmpago, seguindo de um estrondo enorme.     

Ainda pensei, cá para mim: "Epa estou a sonhar..." Mas no minuto seguinte só pensava assim: "TROVOAAAAAAAAAAAAADAAAAAAAAAAAA"  

Fui logo a correr buscar o tripé e a máquina, liguei tudo muito rápido (enquanto que lá fora continuava a trovoada forte ) e abri a lente da máquina durante 10 segundos. Nesses 10 segundos fez um relâmpago grande, e eu fiquei todo contente, pois tinha conseguido captá-lo. Quando fui a ver a foto ficou queimada, não sei porquê...   Repeti o mesmo acto, e consegui apanhar mais três relâmpagos. Mas acontecia o mesmo, as fotos ficavam queimadas mesmo com o ISO a 100...  Penso que se calhar coloquei demasiado tempo de exposição... Paciência...

Mas o que importa é que vi e ouvi uma trovoada forte com pelo menos 10 minutos de duração. É a segunda trovoada este ano e ainda estamos no primeiro mês. 

Cá para mim este ano começou meteorologicamente bem.

Quanto a estragos, agora de manhã a minha bicicleta tinha caído do suporte, estava completamente deitada no chão. 

Noite QUE VALEU A PENA... 

P.S.: E estamos em alerta por causa das trovoadas... 

Vamos lá ver como será a próxima noite.

Por agora céu pouco nublado com vento forte.


----------



## thunderboy (25 Jan 2009 às 11:32)

Leiria está em alerta amarelo devido à neve, trovoada e vento e vermelho devido à agitação maritima


----------



## cardu (25 Jan 2009 às 11:36)

caiu uma granizada valente aqui em Tomar agora mesmo


----------



## WhiteHope (25 Jan 2009 às 11:36)

thunderboy disse:


> Leiria está em alerta amarelo devido à neve, trovoada e vento e vermelho devido à agitação maritima



Isso é muito bom! Raramente se vê aviso de neve no nosso distrito! 

Neste momento: *vento fortíssimo* e um novo aguaceiro de* granizo!*


----------



## vitamos (25 Jan 2009 às 11:38)

thunderboy disse:


> Leiria está em alerta amarelo devido à neve, trovoada e vento e vermelho devido à agitação maritima



Convem esclarecer que é esperada neve acima dos 600m (como está referido no alerta).

Outros eventuais surpresas aguardemos que a tarde promete.

Neste momento em Lisboa, no meu posto de observação, forte chuvada!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Jan 2009 às 11:39)

Grande subida de temperatura..em meia hora 0,9º Agora sigo com 8,8 ºC


----------



## cardu (25 Jan 2009 às 11:40)

vitamos disse:


> Convem esclarecer que é esperada neve acima dos 600m (como está referido no alerta).
> 
> Outros eventuais surpresas aguardemos que a tarde promete.
> 
> Neste momento em Lisboa, no meu posto de observação, forte chuvada!





e o que há acima de 600 metros no distrito de leiria???

Por falar em surpresas poderei ter alguma surpresas aqui por tomar ou arredores??


----------



## thunderboy (25 Jan 2009 às 11:42)

cardu disse:


> e o que há acima de 600 metros no distrito de leiria???
> 
> Por falar em surpresas poderei ter alguma surpresas aqui por tomar ou arredores??



Talvez o pico da serra dos candeeiros


----------



## WhiteHope (25 Jan 2009 às 11:43)

cardu disse:


> e o que há acima de 600 metros no distrito de leiria???
> 
> Por falar em surpresas poderei ter alguma surpresas aqui por tomar ou arredores??



A Serra dos Candeeiros tem 631 metros de altura e a Serra da Aire te 679 metros


----------



## miguel (25 Jan 2009 às 11:44)

Acabei de ter uma rajada de 52,5km/h já não muito longe da rajada maior do mês  temperatura de 13,0ºC e o céu a ficar mais nublado, vento moderado a forte


----------



## tclor (25 Jan 2009 às 11:45)

Por Loriga a temperatura até subiu um pouco e o vento continua moderado de Leste. O céu continua carregado de nuvens, mas não chove há algum tempo. Na encosta da Serra vê-se neve, talvez a partir dos 1500 mts.


----------



## David sf (25 Jan 2009 às 11:45)

cardu disse:


> e o que há acima de 600 metros no distrito de leiria???
> 
> Por falar em surpresas poderei ter alguma surpresas aqui por tomar ou arredores??



O alto da Serra da Lousã (1200 m) fica na fronteira dos distritos de Coimbra e de Leiria.


----------



## thunderboy (25 Jan 2009 às 11:46)

WhiteHope disse:


> A Serra dos Candeeiros tem 631 metros de altura e a Serra da Aire te 679 metros



Picos de serras pertencentes a Leiria é apenas a dos Candeeiros.
A serra d'aire pertence a Santarém


----------



## ajrebelo (25 Jan 2009 às 11:46)

boas

muito vento aqui em Almoinha, 12.3ºc céu nublado com abertas.

abraços


----------



## Gilmet (25 Jan 2009 às 11:47)

Ora Muito Bons Dias!

Toda esta noite se resume ao periodo entre as 5h e as 6h... Chuva e Vento Forte!! O Rain Rate atingiu os *81,82mm/h*, ou seja, *1,36mm/min*, e o Vento alançou os *64,1 km/h*!!

Acumulei, no total, *21,1mm* de Precipitação, apenas nesse periodo!


Neste momento, o Céu está Muito Nublado, e não deve faltar muito para Chover!

Temperatura nos 11,8ºC
Humidade a 56%
Pressão a 1013 hPa
Vento a 43,7 km/h de ONO (292º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 2,9ºC
Variação de Temperatura de +0,1ºC/h


----------



## cardu (25 Jan 2009 às 11:47)

ok..... só sei que aqui em Tomar está muito mais frio..... estou a espera de uma bela surpresa mais logo eh eh


----------



## thunderboy (25 Jan 2009 às 11:51)

Agora estão 8.2ºC, se descer tanto como noa ultimo aguaceiro fico com 3ºC


----------



## Lightning (25 Jan 2009 às 11:53)

Aproxima-se mais um aguaceiro. 

O vento continua forte com rajadas.


----------



## Dan (25 Jan 2009 às 11:54)

4,7ºC e um novo aguaceiro com algum graupel no inicio.


----------



## Met (25 Jan 2009 às 11:54)

Em Loures:

Vento forte com rajadas e sol...


----------



## João Ferreira (25 Jan 2009 às 11:55)

Olá bom dia!

Continuo a reportar a partir de Charneca de Caparica (Aroeira).
Esta madrugada foi marcada desde as 6:15 até às 6:30 por vento forte, chuva forte e trovoada, devendo-se a esta o facto de esta ter-me acordado, pois até as janelas estremeceram!.
A mínima do dia foi de 10.1ºC.


----------



## thunderboy (25 Jan 2009 às 11:55)

Começam a cair uns aguaceiros.


----------



## HotSpot (25 Jan 2009 às 11:56)

Impressionante o vento aqui, parece que vai tudo voar.

Hoje às 06:29 tive a maior raajada de vento desde que tenho a estação, *82,0 hm/h*


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jan 2009 às 11:57)

Por aqui rajada máxima de 73.8 km/h ás 5:28 e acumulado 4 mm durante a noite.

Neste momento vento forte, e estão a cair umas pingas


----------



## thunderboy (25 Jan 2009 às 11:57)

5.4ºC.


----------



## thunderboy (25 Jan 2009 às 11:59)

5.0ºc


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (25 Jan 2009 às 11:59)

bom dia 

temp 0.1º 

a nevar com força aqui em montalegre...


cump


----------



## PedroAfonso (25 Jan 2009 às 11:59)

Por aqui está sol, mas para noroeste (Lisboa - Linha) está negro. A temperatura voltou a subir, agora sigo com 12.2ºC

O vento continua intenso, agora com 44.2 km/h de WNW.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Jan 2009 às 12:00)

Bom Dia

Por aqui durante a madrugada choveu bem mas trovoada é que nada, neste momento estão 13.2ºC o vento sopra por vezes forte, pressão 1010.5hPa e o céu está nublado mas não chove.


----------



## cardu (25 Jan 2009 às 12:00)

thunderboy disse:


> 5.4ºC.




mais um pouco e começa a nevar aí


----------



## thunderboy (25 Jan 2009 às 12:01)

cardu disse:


> mais um pouco e começa a nevar aí



E estou a 75m

4.8ºC/4.9ºC


----------



## Lightning (25 Jan 2009 às 12:01)

João Ferreira disse:


> Olá bom dia!
> 
> Continuo a reportar a partir de Charneca de Caparica (Aroeira).
> Esta madrugada foi marcada desde as 6:15 até às 6:30 por vento forte, chuva forte e trovoada, devendo-se a esta o facto de esta ter-me acordado, pois até as janelas estremeceram!.
> A mínima do dia foi de 10.1ºC.



Pelos vistos também foste premiado com essa surpresa. 

Aqui também estremeceu tudo.  Mas o mais curioso é que a imagem de satélite do IM, Infravermelho, Portugal Continental, das 6 da manhã, simplesmente não existe.


----------



## Dan (25 Jan 2009 às 12:02)

4,1ºC e continua a cair graupel (pequenas particulas de gelo com 1 a 2mm e que se esmagam facilmente).


----------



## VerticalHorizon (25 Jan 2009 às 12:02)

Dan disse:


> 4,7ºC e um novo aguaceiro com algum graupel no inicio.



 as temperaturas estão tão altas... ...  neve acima dos 400metros?! de certeza?!?


----------



## cardu (25 Jan 2009 às 12:03)

thunderboy disse:


> E estou a 75m
> 
> 4.8ºC/4.9ºC



aqui em Tomar tb é mais ou menos igual...... só nao sei a temperatura, mas ta frio


----------



## actioman (25 Jan 2009 às 12:04)

WhiteHope disse:


> Espectáculo o que aconteceu aqui!!
> Uma trovoadona e um aguaceiro brutal que se transformou nisto!
> Ouvir os trovões em cima de nós e nem se fala na força do vento! (Que era fortíssima!)
> Estou muito feliz!!
> ...



Espectáculo de granizada!!! 

Por aqui acordei à uns 40 minutos  (hoje é Domingo ) com granizo a bater nas janelas, não chegou a acumular nada mas a temperatura que estava nos 10ºC baixou abruptamente para os 6,8ºC . O vento era impressionante .







Que grande acordar! Já vi que o IM baixou as cotas de neve e colocou alertas amarelos pela neve 12 distritos e gosto em particular da descrição:







Acho que o nosso IM tem melhorado a olhos vistos, isto sim são alertas bem feitos, independentemente de nevar ou não, o risco está lá e o aviso foi emitido! 

Neste momento céu parcialmente nublado e o vento embora tenha diminuído, continua a fazer do Domingo um dia desagradável para andar na rua. 

A temperatura é agora de 9,9ºC e a pressão de 1008hPa.


----------



## ajrebelo (25 Jan 2009 às 12:04)

boas

acabou de ocorrer um aguaceiro de granizo com alguma potencia , vento forte, 11.6ºc

abraços


----------



## Agreste (25 Jan 2009 às 12:05)

thunderboy disse:


> Picos de serras pertencentes a Leiria é apenas a dos Candeeiros.
> A serra d'aire pertence a Santarém




Julgo que o concelho de Castanheira de Pêra tem zonas já bem próximas dos 800m. A freguesia do Coentral (Castanheira de Pêra) está acima dos 700m e num vale onde todos os montes em volta atingem os 900/1000m.


----------



## Lightning (25 Jan 2009 às 12:05)

Começou agora a chover. Vento forte.


----------



## C.R (25 Jan 2009 às 12:07)

Mas o que se passa, tá toda a gente com neve e altas trovoadas menos eu! Aki só de vez em quando caem uns aguaceiros fracos e nada mais... De tarde a temperatura desce?... Agora caem uns chuviscos e nada de neve... Espero k de tarde pela tudo melhor. 5C de temperatura... Muito alta...


----------



## carollinalmeida (25 Jan 2009 às 12:07)

IM disse que ia nevar por estes lados (estou a 500m) e até agora nada, só chuva e granizo. 

Actualmente, vento moderado e não chove.


----------



## Dan (25 Jan 2009 às 12:07)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> as temperaturas estão tão altas... ...  neve acima dos 400metros?! de certeza?!?



Isso foi no inicio do aguaceiro. Quando a precipitação é mais intensa a temperatura desce, já registei 2,6ºC quando estava a nevar.

Agora tenho 3,6ºC e sleet (chuva e neve).


----------



## actioman (25 Jan 2009 às 12:08)

Dan disse:


> 4,1ºC e continua a cair *graupel (pequenas particulas de gelo com 1 a 2mm e que se esmagam facilmente)*.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Jan 2009 às 12:11)

actioman disse:


> Espectáculo de granizada!!!
> 
> Por aqui acordei à uns 40 minutos  (hoje é Domingo ) com granizo a bater nas janelas, não chegou a acumular nada mas a temperatura que estava nos 10ºC baixou abruptamente para os 6,8ºC . O vento era impressionante .
> 
> ...



Tás cheio de sorte !!!

por cá a temperatura anda numa roda viva.Ainda a pouco relatava que a temperatura tinha subido quase um grau em meia hora, agora em vinte minutos desceu 1,1º Andamos nisto desde manha. Perdi a esperança, relativamente à quarta queda de neve em Portalegre.Pode ser que em S.Mamede isso aconteça.Vou acompanhado a evolução da temperatura.


----------



## Lightning (25 Jan 2009 às 12:12)

Alguém me explica porque é que todos os Alertas do IM têm a respectiva descrição excepto o alerta devido às trovoadas?

É que quando costumam colocar alerta nas outras vezes devido às trovoadas (alerta amarelo) costumam meter na sua descrição: "Frequentes e Dispersas". 

Porque é que o alerta não tem descrição?


----------



## Henrique (25 Jan 2009 às 12:13)

João Ferreira disse:


> Olá bom dia!
> 
> Continuo a reportar a partir de Charneca de Caparica (Aroeira).
> Esta madrugada foi marcada desde as 6:15 até às 6:30 por vento forte, chuva forte e trovoada, devendo-se a esta o facto de esta ter-me acordado, pois até as janelas estremeceram!.
> A mínima do dia foi de 10.1ºC.



Bom dia.
Bem, que mais posso acrescentar? ^^ Aqui comigo sucedeu-se o mesmo, tirando o facto de acordar .
sigo agora com 11.0ºC e 60% RH.


----------



## João Ferreira (25 Jan 2009 às 12:17)

Por aquí continua o vento forte, o pinheiros abanam-se todos!


----------



## actioman (25 Jan 2009 às 12:17)

carollinalmeida disse:


> IM disse que ia nevar por estes lados (estou a 500m) e até agora nada, só chuva e granizo.
> 
> Actualmente, vento moderado e não chove.



O IM não disse nada disso cara Carolina, permita-me que a relembre que o IM tem nas suas *previsões* queda de neve em cotas superiores a 400m. 

Eu pessoalmente creio que a poderás ver quase com 100% de certeza, mas mais para o final do dia, quando a temperatura começar a descer e as ISO -2 a 850hPa e -30 a 500hPa se tiverem por ai instalado convenientemente .


----------



## cardu (25 Jan 2009 às 12:18)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Tás cheio de sorte !!!
> 
> por cá a temperatura anda numa roda viva.Ainda a pouco relatava que a temperatura tinha subido quase um grau em meia hora, agora em vinte minutos desceu 1,1º Andamos nisto desde manha. Perdi a esperança, relativamente à quarta queda de neve em Portalegre.Pode ser que em S.Mamede isso aconteça.Vou acompanhado a evolução da temperatura.





Calma, ainda é cedo, ao final da tarde as temperaturas devem baixar bastante e pode ser q haja festa


----------



## João Ferreira (25 Jan 2009 às 12:19)

Henrique disse:


> Bom dia.
> Bem, que mais posso acrescentar? ^^ Aqui comigo sucedeu-se o mesmo, tirando o facto de acordar .
> sigo agora com 11.0ºC e 60% RH.



Para se acrescentar algo nesta mensagem só se fosse a neve!


----------



## actioman (25 Jan 2009 às 12:22)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Tás cheio de sorte !!!
> 
> por cá a temperatura anda numa roda viva.Ainda a pouco relatava que a temperatura tinha subido quase um grau em meia hora, agora em vinte minutos desceu 1,1º Andamos nisto desde manha. Perdi a esperança, relativamente à quarta queda de neve em Portalegre.Pode ser que em S.Mamede isso aconteça.Vou acompanhado a evolução da temperatura.



Na cidade não me parece, se bem que já sabemos estes aguaceiros se forem intensos a surpresa pode suceder . Até porque a cota de neve anda, nas previsões do IM, a rondar os 600m. Já aqui ao lado a AEMET coloca cota nos 800m. Vamos ver quem ganha na previsão .

Daqui a pouco passo por ai, vou a Castelo Branco. Pode que logo à noite no regresso tenha sorte de ver algo no caminho. 

A temperatura é agora de 10,5ºC, está calor  .


----------



## squidward (25 Jan 2009 às 12:27)

Bem por aqui caiu uma Granizada monumental, nunca tinha vista nada semelhante Ainda Trovejou um bocado. Foi um espetaculo mesmo. Havia zonas que parecia que tinha neve

Uma observação a temperatura caiu dos *14.4ºC* para *8.8ºC*


----------



## Fil (25 Jan 2009 às 12:29)

Aqui neva com intensidade apesar da temperatura de 2,4ºC, mas não pega e está tudo molhado da chuvada da madrugada.


----------



## ac_cernax (25 Jan 2009 às 12:30)

Bem agora caiu aqui um raio que ate estala. Nada de neve, a temperatura so caiu parara os 4C.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Jan 2009 às 12:30)

Caiu há pouco um Aguaceiro Fraco, que mal deu para molhar o chão...

A Temperatura desceu aos 11,2ºC, mas já sobe de novo, estando nos 12,0ºC, neste momento!

Vento nos 43,7 km/h, e Humidade a 54%


----------



## squidward (25 Jan 2009 às 12:32)

de assinalar o forte vento que se sentiu um verdadeiro temporal mas de curta duração, valeu a pena

Depois meto aqui as fotos que tirei do granizo.


----------



## Vince (25 Jan 2009 às 12:33)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Perdi a esperança, relativamente à quarta queda de neve em Portalegre.Pode ser que em S.Mamede isso aconteça.Vou acompanhado a evolução da temperatura.




Ainda estamos a várias horas do momento mais favorável, muito cedo para perder esperanças. Dá uma olhadela neste meteograma para aí. É só uma questão de haver precipitação na hora certa. Acho que tens boas hipóteses de a ver novamente, bem como a maior parte do interior a norte daí acima dos 400m.


----------



## thunderboy (25 Jan 2009 às 12:34)

A temperatura voltou a subir e vai nos 9.8ºC e a subir


----------



## Dan (25 Jan 2009 às 12:37)

Neste último aguaceiro chegou a nevar com alguma intensidade.





Por agora sleet e 2,6ºC.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Jan 2009 às 12:38)

Vince disse:


> Ainda estamos a várias horas do momento mais favorável, muito cedo para perder esperanças. Dá uma olhadela neste meteograma para aí. É só uma questão de haver precipitação na hora certa. Acho que tens boas hipóteses de a ver novamente, bem como a maior parte do interior a norte daí acima dos 400m.



Realmente tens razão !!! Assim seja!!! Obrigado.Neste momento cai um valente aguaceiro aqui um pouco a Norte donde vivo. Dirige-se para S. Mamede.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Jan 2009 às 12:41)

actioman disse:


> Na cidade não me parece, se bem que já sabemos estes aguaceiros se forem intensos a surpresa pode suceder . Até porque a cota de neve anda, nas previsões do IM, a rondar os 600m. Já aqui ao lado a AEMET coloca cota nos 800m. Vamos ver quem ganha na previsão .
> 
> Daqui a pouco passo por ai, vou a Castelo Branco. Pode que logo à noite no regresso tenha sorte de ver algo no caminho.
> 
> A temperatura é agora de 10,5ºC, está calor  .




Já chove.Belo aguaceiro.A temperatura finalmente desce bem!!! faz boa viagem e boa sorte.


----------



## Sissi (25 Jan 2009 às 12:43)

está a cair granizo e chuva em portalegre, e o vento tá bastante forte!!
vamos ver o que vem a seguir...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Jan 2009 às 12:44)

Sissi disse:


> está a cair granizo e chuva em portalegre, e o vento tá bastante forte!!
> vamos ver o que vem a seguir...



confirmo!!!


----------



## Sissi (25 Jan 2009 às 12:47)

caro meteoptg, qual a temperatura ai na tua estação? é q pareceu me ver uns flocos por entre a chuva e o granizo?! possso estar enganada!!!


----------



## trepkos (25 Jan 2009 às 12:47)

stormy disse:


> aqui nada muito grave aconteceu....esperemos pelas prox 24h...vem ai outra frente bastante forte
> o IM preve aqui cota 400mts para amanhano litoral penso que rondará os 500-700mts e no interior 200-500mts



Esse interior inclui o Alentejo?


----------



## Filipe (25 Jan 2009 às 12:48)

Boa Tarde! 
Por aqui uma verdadeira tempestade de neve... com muito vento... começou a cair pelas 12h20 e claro já está tudo branco...


----------



## salgado (25 Jan 2009 às 12:50)

Por aqui começa agora a nevar, ainda misturado com àgua, na guarda deve ser uma autentica tempestade de neve! Metam fotos!


----------



## João Ferreira (25 Jan 2009 às 12:51)

Sigo agora com 13.2ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## rogers (25 Jan 2009 às 12:51)

Vento, Chuva, temperatura nos 6ºC. Granizo. O vento é mesmo muito forte.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Jan 2009 às 12:51)

Sissi disse:


> caro meteoptg, qual a temperatura ai na tua estação? é q pareceu me ver uns flocos por entre a chuva e o granizo?! possso estar enganada!!!



A temperatura caiu brutalmente...estava com 8,2º Agora sigo com 5,4º Já meto as fotos!!!


----------



## Sissi (25 Jan 2009 às 12:53)

MeteoPtg disse:


> A temperatura caiu brutalmente...estava com 8,2º Agora sigo com 5,4º Já meto as fotos!!!



ok...daqui a pouco já venho ver..


----------



## tclor (25 Jan 2009 às 12:53)

Filipe disse:


> Boa Tarde!
> Por aqui uma verdadeira tempestade de neve... com muito vento... começou a cair pelas 12h20 e claro já está tudo branco...



Por aqui o céu está bastante escuro e a temperatura continua nos 2,7º. Continua sem cair qualquer precipitação, por enquanto.


----------



## snowstorm (25 Jan 2009 às 12:54)

squidward disse:


> Bem por aqui caiu uma Granizada monumental, nunca tinha vista nada semelhante Ainda Trovejou um bocado. Foi um espetaculo mesmo. Havia zonas que parecia que tinha neve
> 
> Uma observação a temperatura caiu dos *14.4ºC* para *8.8ºC*



Então deve estar a chegar a VFX, o céu escureceu bastante agora, depois de uma manhã de sol. Caiu algum granizo (muito pouco)


----------



## actioman (25 Jan 2009 às 12:54)

Por aqui igualmente aguaceiro forte e granizo, com mais qualquer coisa à mistura  a temperatura caiu para os 5ºC a maior descida de hoje e estava com 10,5ºC. Bonita chuvada!


----------



## trepkos (25 Jan 2009 às 12:54)

Porque está Évora sem alerta? o vento aqui está moderado a forte e já caíram fortes aguaceiros.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Jan 2009 às 12:56)

Sissi disse:


> ok...daqui a pouco já venho ver..



4,9º Fantastico!!!


----------



## snowstorm (25 Jan 2009 às 12:59)

A ver o que acontece hoje.
Como se pode ver já temos entrada de ar frio em Portugal.


----------



## thunderboy (25 Jan 2009 às 12:59)

Já está céu quase limpo e a temperatura acima do 10ºC


----------



## meo (25 Jan 2009 às 12:59)

bom dia 
IM quede de neve em leiria acima dos 600m?
em santarem nada?
sera possivel?


----------



## jonaslor (25 Jan 2009 às 13:00)

Começa a cair agua neve. mais neve que água.
Confirmas tclor?


----------



## Gilmet (25 Jan 2009 às 13:01)

Volta a Chover, por aqui... Os pingos são grandes!

Temperatura nos 11,4ºC, e Vento nos 41,7 km/h


----------



## MSantos (25 Jan 2009 às 13:01)

Boas

A madrugrada foi marcada por chuva forte acompanha de vento igualmente forte.

O dia tem sido marcado por alguns aguaceiros de neve e chuva 

Neste momento 3.3ºC e neva de novo


----------



## tclor (25 Jan 2009 às 13:02)

Começou a cair _sleet_.  Vamos ver o que se segue.


----------



## vitamos (25 Jan 2009 às 13:02)

meo disse:


> bom dia
> IM quede de neve em leiria acima dos 600m?
> em santarem nada?
> sera possivel?



Se não houver em Santarém elevações acima de 600metros é possível!


----------



## Filipe (25 Jan 2009 às 13:02)

Agora apareceu o Sol... mas continua a nevar... está com um efeito bonito... olhei para os lados da Guarda e parece vir mais um aguceiro... 
ainda só fiz uns filmes...


----------



## kikofra (25 Jan 2009 às 13:03)

WhiteHope disse:


> Isso é muito bom! Raramente se vê aviso de neve no nosso distrito!
> 
> Neste momento: *vento fortíssimo* e um novo aguaceiro de* granizo!*



nA batalha ouve um pequeno tornado


----------



## David sf (25 Jan 2009 às 13:03)

Pequeno tornado na Batalha, segundo a SIC. Alguém confirma?


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Jan 2009 às 13:03)

Sissi disse:


> ok...daqui a pouco já venho ver..



Assim começou:








E durante...surprise: 








Agora sigo com 4,8º C


----------



## Gerofil (25 Jan 2009 às 13:04)

Reportagem SIC neste momento.

Estremoz: Temperatura mínima de hoje registada às 12h40, com 6,6 ºC; períodos de céu muito nublado com ocorrência de aguaceiros e vento moderado.


----------



## thunderboy (25 Jan 2009 às 13:05)

vitamos disse:


> Se não houver em Santarém elevações acima de 600metros é possível!



A serra d'aire tem mais de 600metros mas penso que não tem acesso ao pico.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Jan 2009 às 13:05)

Por aqui á pouco caiu um aguaceiro forte com algum granizo á mistura, e houvi 4 trovões mas foi pena que trovoada passou mais a oeste de mim.


----------



## Perfect Storm (25 Jan 2009 às 13:05)

Depois de uma noite fantástica com muita CHUVA,GRANIZO e TROVOADA, a calmia voltou. No entanto, segundo esta imagem penso que esta tarde vai ser bastante animada!!






[/URL][/IMG]

Que domingo fantástico

Dados actuais:
Temp:12,5ºC
Pressão:1008 hpa (estável)
Hr:57% ( com acentuada descida )

A Sic encontra-se neste momento a noticiar estragos na Batalha !!


----------



## snowstorm (25 Jan 2009 às 13:05)

Parece estar a nevar na covilhâ, com muito vento.

http://www.meteocovilha.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1&Itemid=9


----------



## thunderboy (25 Jan 2009 às 13:07)

Um tornado na batalha?????????


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jan 2009 às 13:08)

Por aqui não se passa nada de mais  muitas nuvens, vento forte e temperatura nos 11.7ºC.


----------



## jonaslor (25 Jan 2009 às 13:09)

Provavelmente deve ser sleet, que é o mesmo que esta a acontecer aqui por estes lados..


----------



## Dan (25 Jan 2009 às 13:11)

3,0ºC e continua o sleet.


----------



## Manuel Brito (25 Jan 2009 às 13:11)

Boas. Em Faro vento com rajadas máximas de 63km/h.
Pressão 1009Hpa, céu pouco nublado.
Temperatura 16ºC, orvalho 07ºC. RH 56%.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Jan 2009 às 13:11)

jonaslor disse:


> Provavelmente deve ser sleet, que é o mesmo que esta a acontecer aqui por estes lados..



Aqui também!!! Ai vai mais uma.


----------



## Lightning (25 Jan 2009 às 13:12)

thunderboy disse:


> Um tornado na batalha?????????



Não acredito muito nisso...

Desculpem este comentário, mas penso que os _Media_ voltaram a exagerar de novo. Não estou a desmentir nada, apenas estou a dizer que me custa acreditar. Tudo bem que houveram estragos que foram causados de certeza por muito mais do que umas simples rajadas de vento, e que voaram telhas e tudo, mas como foi de madrugada (ainda de noite) ninguém viu nada nem ninguém conseguiu confirmar isso. Só acreditava se visse alguma "prova"


----------



## C.R (25 Jan 2009 às 13:12)

Bem, vamos ver se esta tarde a situação melhora!...

Neste momente está sol e nao ha vento, ou melhor, ha uma brisa... Esta uma temperatura de 9.6ºC, sim 9.6ºC, mas quando veem os aguaceiros fracos a temperatura desce significativamente, estando por volta dos 5ºC...

No entanto, parece ver algumas nuvesn a aproximarem-se,vamos ver o que vem ai... aguaceiros fracos, claro!

Aqui os aguaceiros são fracos e pouco frequentes, irá continuar assim o resto do dia?


----------



## Met (25 Jan 2009 às 13:12)

Noticiaram agora na SIC um mini-tornado na batalha!!!
Alguém tem informações?


----------



## Nuno (25 Jan 2009 às 13:13)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Aqui também!!! Ai vão mais uma.



Que belo Inverno companheiro, força nisso o melhor esta para vir penso eu


----------



## AnDré (25 Jan 2009 às 13:13)

Boa tarde!

Cheguei agora da rua.
Às 11:30 caíram berlindes de gelo do céu! Foi apenas por alguns segundos, mas foram mesmo bolas de granizo com um diâmetro bem considerável.

Só me lembro ver granizo daquele diâmetro na terra dos meus pais, numa trovoada de verão.

Por agora, muitas nuvens, vento forte de NO e 11,6ºC.
Vou com 24,8mm acumulados.


----------



## kikofra (25 Jan 2009 às 13:16)

> Nove quedas de árvores em vários locais de Coimbra e mais cinco em Leiria foram igualmente registadas pela Protecção Civil.


Séra que fui so eu que estava a dormir tao bem que nao me aprecebi de temporal nenhum?


actualização: Na Batalha, há registo da queda de uma árvore, que atingiu uma residência. Os bombeiros estão no local.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jan 2009 às 13:18)

kikofra disse:


> Séra que fui so eu que estava a dormir tao bem que nao me aprecebi de temporal nenhum?



Eu tambem ressonava, nada senti


----------



## Sissi (25 Jan 2009 às 13:18)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Assim começou:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



estão muito bonitas...
isso foi tirado da zona do atalaião??
aquilo q se vê eram flocos?? eu também tive a sensação de ter visto alguns aqui na zona da sé!!


----------



## Lightning (25 Jan 2009 às 13:18)

Aproxima-se mais um aguaceiro. Já caem umas pingas, mas fracas. O vento continua muito forte com rajadas.

É nestas alturas que me sinto mal por não ter estação...


----------



## MSantos (25 Jan 2009 às 13:19)

Dan disse:


> 3,0ºC e continua o sleet.



Aqui por agora neva com muita intensidade

Mas a temperatura está algo elevada sigo com 2.9ºC


----------



## joao paulo (25 Jan 2009 às 13:19)

Por aqui tal  como disse de manhã...um pouco de tudo, mas efectivamente vai caindo alguma neve


----------



## squidward (25 Jan 2009 às 13:20)

Aqui ficam as fotos do evento do meio-dia

Aqui quando chegou e Trovejou




Nestas fotos é possível ver alguma acumulação de Granizo em algumas zonas...algo que nunca tinha visto por aqui






Amostras de Granizo nos canteiros nas janelas no lado ocidental







Será possível ver mais animação ainda no dia de hoje?


----------



## miguel (25 Jan 2009 às 13:20)

Aqui o sol continua  resumindo ainda não vi uma pinga hoje apesar de ter chovido de madrugada que a estação registou 3,1mm


----------



## DRC (25 Jan 2009 às 13:21)

Grande granizada que passou por aqui!

Trovoada é que nada


----------



## Gerofil (25 Jan 2009 às 13:21)

*Vento muito forte danifica várias casas na Batalha*

O vento muito forte registado esta madrugada na freguesia da Batalha causou danos em várias casas, instalações eléctricas e telefónicas, disseram fontes dos bombeiros. De acordo com o Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Leiria, a intempérie danificou cinco habitações em Cela, a nível dos telhados e vidros.
Fonte dos bombeiros da Batalha afirmou que mais de 20 casas foram afectadas, nas povoações de Cela e Brancas, a par com danos em instalações eléctricas e telefónicas, entre outros. A ocorrência registou-se cerca das 05:30 e foi descrita pelos habitantes como "um trovão muito grande", a que se seguiu "um vento muito forte", com uma duração de 15 a 20 minutos, acrescentou. As mesmas fontes adiantaram não terem sido registados feridos, nem desalojados.  

Fonte: JN


----------



## Henrique (25 Jan 2009 às 13:21)

Aproxima-se uma muralha preta  a ver vamos no que resulta.
Espero que a micro-rajada não faça estragos =P
15.4ºC


----------



## jonaslor (25 Jan 2009 às 13:23)

Agora sim...

Começa a nevar em Loriga


----------



## camrov8 (25 Jan 2009 às 13:23)

começou agora a cair saraiva e a temperatura desceu rapidamente dos 11 para os 8.5


----------



## Nonnu (25 Jan 2009 às 13:25)

Aqui no Barreiro, tudo igual e normal como sempre...
Algum vento, nada de especial, chuva nem vela, alguma nuvens no ceu e temperatura normal (talvez uns 13 graus)

Boa sorte ai para a malta que more acima da linha de vila franca xira/portalegre

Aqui no centro/sul nao vai dar nada mesmo.

De noite deu sim, mas era noite e estava a dormitar, acordei com um trovao, mas nao passou disso mesmo, um trovao e alguma chuva rapida a passar.

Maldito AA


----------



## Vince (25 Jan 2009 às 13:25)

Gerofil disse:


> *Vento muito forte danifica várias casas na Batalha*
> 
> O vento muito forte registado esta madrugada na freguesia da Batalha causou danos em várias casas, instalações eléctricas e telefónicas, disseram fontes dos bombeiros. De acordo com o Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Leiria, a intempérie danificou cinco habitações em Cela, a nível dos telhados e vidros.
> Fonte dos bombeiros da Batalha afirmou que mais de 20 casas foram afectadas, nas povoações de Cela e Brancas, a par com danos em instalações eléctricas e telefónicas, entre outros. A ocorrência registou-se cerca das 05:30 e foi descrita pelos habitantes como "um trovão muito grande", a que se seguiu "um vento muito forte", com uma duração de 15 a 20 minutos, acrescentou. As mesmas fontes adiantaram não terem sido registados feridos, nem desalojados.
> ...




Foi então a quando da passagem da frente que era virulenta nalguns locais como se viu pelas descargas. Pode ter sido um tornado ou o downburst da Squall line inserida na frente. Só o tipo de estragos permite avaliar o que foi se não existirem testemunhos. Se são muito localizados (tipo uma casa com estragos e outra ao lado não) foi tornado, se são mas generalizados não foi.


----------



## storm (25 Jan 2009 às 13:26)

Boas,

Noite de alguns aguaceiros acompanhados com vetno moderado, esta manha cairam alguns aguaceiros moderados/fortes acompanhados com vento.
Este ultimo aguaceiro por volta das 12:00 caiu granizo misturado com a chuva mas vinha mais alguma coisa branca também juntamente.

Sempre que vem um aguaceiro a caminho toda as redondezas ficam completamente negras, nem com a trovoada fica tao negro


----------



## camrov8 (25 Jan 2009 às 13:27)

começou agora mesmo a trovejar


----------



## João Ferreira (25 Jan 2009 às 13:27)

Que chovada que cai agora e com granizo!


----------



## trepkos (25 Jan 2009 às 13:29)

Abateu-se aqui agora um verdadeiro temporal, vento com rajadas fortes e uma granizada!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Jan 2009 às 13:29)

Sissi disse:


> estão muito bonitas...
> isso foi tirado da zona do atalaião??
> aquilo q se vê eram flocos?? eu também tive a sensação de ter visto alguns aqui na zona da sé!!



Vivo perto da praça da républica, nuns prédios novos junto da antiga residencia de estudantes do IPP, agora só há aulas. 

acho que era sleet.


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (25 Jan 2009 às 13:30)

Bom dia, por Aqui está tudo normal, inclusive telefonei a minha tia que mora nos olivais, diz que caiu la calhaus do ceu como ja nao via a muitos anos e aqui sol... e vento ...


----------



## Perfect Storm (25 Jan 2009 às 13:30)

Cada vez mais perto!!!








[/URL][/IMG]


Dados actuais.
Temp: 13,3ºC
Pressão: 1007 hpa (a descer)
Hr: 64%
Estado do tempo:

Céu pouco nubblado, vento forte.


----------



## João Ferreira (25 Jan 2009 às 13:34)

A chuvada acompanhada de granizo que aquí caíu fez a temperatura descer até aos 8.8ºC!
Ainda tirei uma fotografia do granizo.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jan 2009 às 13:34)

Por cá caiu um aguaceiro de granizo  mas não durou nem 1 minuto, mas foi giro de se ver, neste momento nada de mais umas pingas e pouco mais.


----------



## Zoelae (25 Jan 2009 às 13:36)

Já há acumulação em Bragança?


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Jan 2009 às 13:37)

As câmaras do http://www.estradasdeportugal.pt estão em baixo não?


----------



## MSantos (25 Jan 2009 às 13:40)

Zoelae disse:


> Já há acumulação em Bragança?



Não há acumulação, têm sido apenas aguaceiros de neve e por vezes chuva

Neste momento até apareceu o sol sigo com 3ºC


----------



## kikofra (25 Jan 2009 às 13:41)




----------



## camrov8 (25 Jan 2009 às 13:46)

quase não teve chuva, por estes lados cai logo grani*z*o que a temperatura ficou nos 8ºC e no pico foi aos 7 que é a ninima desde as ooh


----------



## Sissi (25 Jan 2009 às 13:46)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Vivo perto da praça da républica, nuns prédios novos junto da antiga residencia de estudantes do IPP, agora só há aulas.
> 
> acho que era sleet.



n sabia q agora so lá havia aulas...
sei axo q e um prédio amarelo correcto?
pois devia ser isso! pode ser q depois disso venha mesmo o q nos interessa!!


----------



## snowstorm (25 Jan 2009 às 13:46)

MeteoPtg disse:


> As câmaras do http://www.estradasdeportugal.pt estão em baixo não?



Quando fui ver à bocado sim, apenas em Bragança se via uma mensagem a  dizer NEVE!


----------



## Lightning (25 Jan 2009 às 13:47)

Acabou de caír mais um aguaceiro. Vento forte com rajadas.

Ouvem-se trovões ao longe.


----------



## squidward (25 Jan 2009 às 13:49)

trepkos disse:


> Abateu-se aqui agora um verdadeiro temporal, vento com rajadas fortes e uma granizada!



tal e qual aquilo que eu apanhei por aqui, talvez seja a mesma célula que tenha chegado por ai.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Jan 2009 às 13:49)

Sissi disse:


> n sabia q agora so lá havia aulas...
> sei axo q e um prédio amarelo correcto?
> pois devia ser isso! pode ser q depois disso venha mesmo o q nos interessa!!



Isso mesmo...é ai!!! Agora vamos com 4,9º (actual) Continua a baixar e a esperança renasçe!!!


----------



## João Ferreira (25 Jan 2009 às 13:52)

Como é que vão as coisas por Loriga?, já há acumulação?


----------



## camrov8 (25 Jan 2009 às 13:53)

axo que hoje a tarde vou procurar neve mas sem aventuras, como muita gente sabe que pode nevar na Freita que tem 1100mts deve s criar um pequeno caos la por cima mas conheço uns sitios alternativos com 700 de muito facil acesso n me apetece ficar atolado.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Jan 2009 às 13:55)

snowstorm disse:


> Quando fui ver à bocado sim, apenas em Bragança se via uma mensagem a  dizer NEVE!



Até a webcam de Manteigas não está muito bem!!! Que raios!!!


----------



## Perfect Storm (25 Jan 2009 às 13:56)

Já chove torrencialmente como se previa






[/URL][/IMG]
Dados actuais:
Temp: 10,5ºC ( a descer rapidamente!)
Pressão: 1007 hpa ( estável)
Hr: 74%
Estado do tempo:
Chuva forte e granizo, vento muito forte!


----------



## camrov8 (25 Jan 2009 às 13:56)

Já agora faço a publicidade é uma serra muito bonita e para quem gosta de geologia há um fenómeno que é extremamente raro e que só se repete na Ucrânia por cá são chamadas as pedras parideiras.


----------



## Sissi (25 Jan 2009 às 13:57)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Isso mesmo...é ai!!! Agora vamos com 4,9º (actual) Continua a baixar e a esperança renasçe!!!



pois mas o sol já voltou outra vez...
eu ainda n sei ver muito bem as imagens de satélite, mas o q é q elas apresentam para as próximas horas?? isto se souberes, claro!!
o IM n actualiza dados desde as 11 da manhã...para variar!
a esperança é sempre a última a morrer!!!


----------



## ecobcg (25 Jan 2009 às 14:02)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui choveu ao inicio da manhã, tendo acumulado 9,5mm!! 
O vento está mais forte hoje, com a rajada máxima a ter atingido os 46,8 km/h!! O máximo até agora registado pela estação.

O céu agora está parcialmente nublado, tipico tempo de aguaceiros.


----------



## camrov8 (25 Jan 2009 às 14:02)

que giro também tenho um termometro desses


----------



## *Dave* (25 Jan 2009 às 14:05)

Por aqui, hoje está uma loucura .
Sempre que começa a chover a temperatura descer 2ºC a 3ºC .

Há pouco mais de 15min tinha 10ºC, entretanto começou a chover e sigo com:
T: *7,1ºC*
HR: *69%*


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Jan 2009 às 14:06)

Sissi disse:


> pois mas o sol já voltou outra vez...
> eu ainda n sei ver muito bem as imagens de satélite, mas o q é q elas apresentam para as próximas horas?? isto se souberes, claro!!
> o IM n actualiza dados desde as 11 da manhã...para variar!
> a esperança é sempre a última a morrer!!!



Vê as imagens aqui. http://www.sat24.com/sp A animação é fantástica. Estamos em regime de aguaceiros.A temperatura vai baixar (temos corrente de NW) e com sorte, se houver precipitação, poderá ocorrer alguma surpresa.Mas é tudo muito pontual.è difícil prever.Só para teres uma ideia, no nevão de dia 20, a dez Km (nas Carreiras) nem um floco caiu.


----------



## tclor (25 Jan 2009 às 14:08)

Em Loriga tudo está favorável: 1º de temperatura, céu muito escuro e bastante nevoeiro. 
Contudo, falta precipitação como deve ser, pois só de vez em quando caem alguns aguaceiros de neve.


----------



## camrov8 (25 Jan 2009 às 14:10)

o satelite mostra uma situação tipica de frente fria com nucleos de chuva forte bem defenidos, dai vir chuva e sol bem diferente da frente quente que tivemos


----------



## *Dave* (25 Jan 2009 às 14:11)

*Dave* disse:


> Por aqui, hoje está uma loucura .
> Sempre que começa a chover a temperatura descer 2ºC a 3ºC .
> 
> Há pouco mais de 15min tinha 10ºC, entretanto começou a chover e sigo com:
> ...



A temperatura continua a cair...

T: *6,5ºC*
HR: *70%*
P: *1004,3mb/hPa*

Se a temperatura fosse mais baixa......


----------



## PedroNTSantos (25 Jan 2009 às 14:12)

Pouquinho, pelo menos por enquanto, mas está a começar a nevar pela Covilhã! Bonito, logo agora que me tenho que fazer à estrada para 5 horas até ao Algarve!


----------



## Sissi (25 Jan 2009 às 14:12)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Vê as imagens aqui. http://www.sat24.com/sp A animação é fantástica. Estamos em regime de aguaceiros.A temperatura vai baixar (temos corrente de NW) e com sorte, se houver precipitação, poderá ocorrer alguma surpresa.Mas é tudo muito pontual.è difícil prever.Só para teres uma ideia, no nevão de dia 20, a dez Km (nas Carreiras) nem um floco caiu.



pois tou a ver q n vai ser nada fácil!! nas imagens do satélite as nuvens mais densas é q indicam precipitação correcto?


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Jan 2009 às 14:15)

Depois de fazer um "giro" pelas redondezas o ponto da situação é este:

Estrada Bragança-Vinhais, com acumulação no alto do arranhadouro.
Estrada Bragança-Zoio com acumulação a partir dos 800m-900m, esta estrada não deve ser transitável por muito tempo, pois a acumulação já era significativa e nevava com muita intensidade.
Portanto concluo que a acumulação neste momento está a acontecer por volta dos 800m-900m...vamos ver se isto desce!


----------



## kikofra (25 Jan 2009 às 14:15)

ja caiu granizo e choveu... Tou a tratar das imagens e do video.

Se quizerem posto as imagens.   


Aqui esta as nuvens uns minutos antes de chover:


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Jan 2009 às 14:15)

Sissi disse:


> pois tou a ver q n vai ser nada fácil!! nas imagens do satélite as nuvens mais densas é q indicam precipitação correcto?



sim....mas é tudo muito rápido. Agora temos 4,9º .Parece estar a encobrir outra vez.Daqui a nada vou a S.Mamede...pelo menos tiro umas fotos, dps logo se vê se tenho sorte!!! 

na covilha neva bem : http://www.meteocovilha.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1&Itemid=9


----------



## Perfect Storm (25 Jan 2009 às 14:18)

Aqui junto ao litoral vou com 10.1ºC


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Jan 2009 às 14:18)

Sinceramente acho muito dificil a cota descer aos 400m...


----------



## snowstorm (25 Jan 2009 às 14:19)

Sissi disse:


> pois tou a ver q n vai ser nada fácil!! nas imagens do satélite as nuvens mais densas é q indicam precipitação correcto?



Penso que sim.
Por VFX e Lezíria parece que vai haver animação...


----------



## Sissi (25 Jan 2009 às 14:21)

MeteoPtg disse:


> sim....mas é tudo muito rápido. Agora temos 4,9º .Parece estar a encobrir outra vez.Daqui a nada vou a S.Mamede...pelo menos tiro umas fotos, dps logo se vê se tenho sorte!!!
> 
> na covilha neva bem : http://www.meteocovilha.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1&Itemid=9



boas fotos! até logo...eu também vou sair e mais logo volto a ver as evoluções!!


----------



## trepkos (25 Jan 2009 às 14:21)

snowstorm disse:


> Penso que sim.
> Por VFX e Lezíria parece que vai haver animação...



Essa vai passar aqui


----------



## Sissi (25 Jan 2009 às 14:23)

snowstorm disse:


> Penso que sim.
> Por VFX e Lezíria parece que vai haver animação...



ok...obrigado! ainda ano nestas andaçãs meteorológicas há pouco tempo!!!
boa sorte ai para eles, mas q sobre um pouquinho aqui para nós em portalegre!!


----------



## Vince (25 Jan 2009 às 14:23)

camrov8 disse:


> o satelite mostra uma situação tipica de frente fria com nucleos de chuva forte bem defenidos, dai vir chuva e sol bem diferente da frente quente que tivemos



A frente que tivemos na madrugada/manhã foi uma frente fria, que separa a massa de ar frio que avança em relação ao quente.






O que vez para trás é o pós frontal com uma incursão de ar bastante frio em altitude que gera instabilidade e as inevitáveis células que largam aguaceiros e granizo. 


Temperatura aos 500hPa:


----------



## miguel (25 Jan 2009 às 14:26)

O dia de hoje acabou por ser melhor do que o dia de ontem, aqui apenas tem feito sol e mais sol  temperatura de 12,3ºC a rajada máxima foi de 55,8km/h NW


----------



## Perfect Storm (25 Jan 2009 às 14:28)

*Dave* disse:


> A temperatura continua a cair...
> 
> T: *6,5ºC*
> HR: *70%*
> ...



Olá Dave!
Por aqui acontece precisamente o mesmo, a temperatura oscila muito com a passagem dos aguaçeiros. Com um pouco de sorte ainda vais ter alguns flocos!


----------



## Lightning (25 Jan 2009 às 14:29)

O vento continua a soprar com rajadas fortes. O céu está agora mais limpo (pouco nublado).


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Jan 2009 às 14:30)

OFFTOPIC Aos administradores/moderadores: Que é feito do "meteolouco" que tirava fotos fantásticas de Lamas de Mouro?


----------



## snowstorm (25 Jan 2009 às 14:30)

Sissi disse:


> ok...obrigado! ainda ano nestas andaçãs meteorológicas há pouco tempo!!!
> boa sorte ai para eles, mas q sobre um pouquinho aqui para nós em portalegre!!



ATenção a seta é ligeiramente para sul,   quando a desenhei não estava a ver a sequência. A diferença será pouca... a ver. Mas melhor para quem está entre Vila Franca de Xira e Aveiras


----------



## kikofra (25 Jan 2009 às 14:30)

Lisboa, 25 Jan (Lusa) - Uma pessoa morreu hoje e quatro ficaram feridas num acidente rodoviário em Ajustes, Vila Real, que obrigou ao corte da circulação nos dois sentidos do IP-4, disse fonte da Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil.

Dois veículos ligeiros colidiram ao quilómetro 107, cerca das 10:50, e ainda estão a decorrer os trabalhos necessários à remoção dos automóveis acidentados, afirmou a mesma fonte, acrescentando que os feridos já foram assistidos.

O trânsito foi cortado nos dois sentidos no local do acidente, onde estão 13 veículos e 34 bombeiros, além da GNR.

Não há ainda uma previsão sobre a reabertura da circulação, segundo a mesma fonte.

No centro e norte do país, há apenas a registar situações pontuais de quedas de árvores, devido ao mau tempo, mas "nada de grave", referiu.

AH.

Lusa/fim


Aqui esta o granizo no chão:


----------



## brandas (25 Jan 2009 às 14:33)

Aqui neste momento cai saraiva da grossa!!! Temperatura a descer para os 5,6º


----------



## camrov8 (25 Jan 2009 às 14:34)

bem vou dar uma passeata


----------



## GARFEL (25 Jan 2009 às 14:34)

boa tarde a todos
depois da minha voltita matinal de bike, do banho quente e do almoçito aqui estou eu ansioso por ler todas as paginas que me faltam
porém em tomar faz agora 11 graus mas penso que já esteve menos e........
meus caros amigos apanhei de manhã aqui pelos arredores de tomar,( já sei que na cidade tb foi forte e feio) sol chuva,  granizo bem grandinho e por vezes a descer frio......... muito frio
vou tentar pôr aqui algumas fotos, embora não sei se consiga pois não sei muito bem como se faz, porém se tiverem curiosidade em vê-las já estão no meu blog que é o seguinte : http://bttgandasmalucos.blogspot.com/
acabo de chegar da rua, tomar o meu café da ordem e nos passeios em locais mais sombrios ainda existe muito granizo acumulado e que não derreteu
vou terminar por aqui pois estou ansioso por ler como vão as coisas pelo nosso país
ultima hora 
agora ás 14.33 mais vento fortissimo e mais granizo
fónix
vai lá vai
um abraço a todos 
garfel


----------



## kikofra (25 Jan 2009 às 14:35)




----------



## meteo (25 Jan 2009 às 14:38)

Por aqui de madrugada,30 minutos de chuva forte acompanhada por trovoadas muito fortes e longas..


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Jan 2009 às 14:42)

Mini-Tornado na Batalha??

http://sic.aeiou.pt/online/video/informacao/Primeiro+Jornal/2009/1/minitornadonabatalha.htm


----------



## Minho (25 Jan 2009 às 14:43)

MeteoPtg disse:


> OFFTOPIC Aos administradores/moderadores: Que é feito do "meteolouco" que tirava fotos fantásticas de Lamas de Mouro?



O tempo livre nos últimas semanas não abunda, mas mesmo assim, passei hoje por Lamas de Mouro. Por lá e estava muito fraco, demasiada água no solo o que impede qualquer acumulação de destaque apesar do 1ºC que se registava ás 11h. Talvez de tarde a coisa melhore mas infelizmente não vou poder ir.


----------



## ruiadam (25 Jan 2009 às 14:44)

Estou neste momento a caminho d viseu, chuva fraca e 4 graus C. Quando saí da Guarda pelas 11:30 caiu uma saraivada que cobriu a cidade de branco em poucos minutos. Coloco fotos assim que regresse a casa. Para já o acompanhamento através do tlm.


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Jan 2009 às 14:45)

Acho que estamos prestes a ter momentos animados em Bragança!

Ora vejam no satélite...
http://www.sat24.nl/sp


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Jan 2009 às 14:49)

Minho disse:


> O tempo livre nos últimas semanas não abunda, mas mesmo assim, passei hoje por Lamas de Mouro. Por lá e estava muito fraco, demasiada água no solo o que impede qualquer acumulação de destaque apesar do 1ºC que se registava ás 11h. Talvez de tarde a coisa melhore mas infelizmente não vou poder ir.



Ok.Obrigado.  Eras tu portanto!!! É que o meu Padrinho que trabalha no PNPG com quem vou falando regularmente, diz-me que ai tem tido um inverno a antiga. Muita neve. E com pena minha, nunca mais vi fotos dessa região aqui no fórum.


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Jan 2009 às 14:50)

Parece noite em Bragança e neva muito!


----------



## GARFEL (25 Jan 2009 às 14:51)

tou a ver a web cam da covilha  e neste momento vê-se perfeitamente a nevar


----------



## Fil (25 Jan 2009 às 14:52)

Neva com bastante intensidade e com muito vento agora, já começa a pegar no meu carro. A temperatura é que continua alta mas a descer, 1,8ºC agora.


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Jan 2009 às 14:53)

2.2º a coisa tá a melhorar!


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Jan 2009 às 14:54)

Neste momento neva torrencialmente com flocos gigantes!!!


----------



## ruiadam (25 Jan 2009 às 14:55)

Zona de Mangualde, chuva forte e temperatura 3 graus C.


----------



## MSantos (25 Jan 2009 às 14:59)

Está a nevar forte em Bragança com grandes flocos
temperatura de 1.9ºC


----------



## Fil (25 Jan 2009 às 14:59)

Caiem flocos enormes mesmo, apesar do solo estar húmido/molhado, já começa a branquear.







1,4ºC.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Jan 2009 às 14:59)

ferreira5 disse:


> Neste momento neva torrencialmente com flocos gigantes!!!



Boa!!! Tb vou agora  a S.Mamede.A ver vamos o que me espera!!! Continuação de bom nevão!!!


----------



## Gilmet (25 Jan 2009 às 15:03)

Neste momento tenho 11,0ºC, e o Céu volta a Nublar, depois de Algum Tempo, quase Limpo!!

Humidade nos 55%
Pressão a 1011 hPa
Vento a 45,0 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 2,6ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos +0,3ºC


----------



## ruiadam (25 Jan 2009 às 15:05)

A chegar a Viseu, chuva e vento forte, 3 graus C. Alguém me sabe dizer como estão as coisas pela Guarda? Espero conseguis voltar ao fim da tarde.


----------



## stormy (25 Jan 2009 às 15:07)

aqui vento forte e aguaceiros moderados acompanhados de granizoos modelos prometem muito para os prox dias


----------



## DRC (25 Jan 2009 às 15:08)

Segundo familiares,neva com grande intensidade
no Sabugal (Guarda) mas ainda sem grande acumulação.


----------



## Henrique (25 Jan 2009 às 15:09)

Vem uma célula direitinha para aqui, só espero que não se dissipe, a ver vamos. Ainda só ocorreram 2 aguaceiros moderados um deles com pouco de granizo e nenhuma trovoada.
14.2ºC


----------



## AnDré (25 Jan 2009 às 15:09)

Por aqui também está a escurecer! 
11,3ºC, e vento forte de Noroeste, soprando por vezes muito forte.


-----------------

Aproxima-se de Manteigas um aparente aguaceiro forte.


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Jan 2009 às 15:10)

Boa tarde.
Depois da trovoada desta noite, que não presenciei, o dia está a ser um dia típico de um local a ser atravessado por uma frente fria: aguaceiros, alternando com algum sol, vento, e frio...
Estou na Charneca de Caparica, com cerca de 10ºC e não chove...


----------



## Filipe (25 Jan 2009 às 15:11)

Boas! Por aqui volta a nevar... é pena a temperatura não descer um pouco mais... 2,4ºC...


----------



## Fil (25 Jan 2009 às 15:11)

Foi neve de pouca dura, já está a parar. Mas deu para pintar de branco os telhados. Agora é esperar pelo próximo aguaceiro, se ele vier...


----------



## MSantos (25 Jan 2009 às 15:13)

Por agora já parou de nevar  e a temperatura recuperou para os 2.4ºC


----------



## GARFEL (25 Jan 2009 às 15:13)

Sissi disse:


> pois mas o sol já voltou outra vez...
> eu ainda n sei ver muito bem as imagens de satélite, mas o q é q elas apresentam para as próximas horas?? isto se souberes, claro!!
> o IM n actualiza dados desde as 11 da manhã...para variar!
> a esperança é sempre a última a morrer!!!



ué
onde compraste essa cena
e o preço 
thanks


----------



## ruiadam (25 Jan 2009 às 15:14)

Centro de Viseu neste momnt sem chuva e 3 graus C.


----------



## DMartins (25 Jan 2009 às 15:15)

E perspectivas para as zonas de Guimarães / Braga / Fafe?
Poderá ocorrer queda de neve hoje acima dos 500m?


----------



## ACalado (25 Jan 2009 às 15:15)

boa tarde por aqui neva intensamente neste momento com 3.7ºc


----------



## Filipe (25 Jan 2009 às 15:17)

Fotografias tiradas hoje pelas 12h30m


----------



## AnDré (25 Jan 2009 às 15:18)

AnDré disse:


> Aproxima-se de Manteigas um aparente aguaceiro forte.



Minutos depois!


----------



## HotSpot (25 Jan 2009 às 15:18)

Antes de mais, não acordei com isto mas aqui vai .

Um gráfico que mostra a passagem da frente fria por aqui. O Pico foi entre as 06:25 e 06:30 da madrugada. Nunca tinha registado uma rajada tão forte na minha estação (instalada em Setembro/2007).

A escala que falta no gráfico é da velocidade do vento, por isso assinalei a vermelho a rajada máxima. O rain/rate era altissimo, mas o valor mais curioso foi a da pressão (linha cinzenta). Terá sido um downburst?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jan 2009 às 15:18)

Boas tardesesta madrugada a partir das 5h até 8h foi sempre a boa acumulação nesse periódo 6.5mm,desde as 9h da manhã que não chovia desde as 14h da tarde abateu-se um vendaval de vento e chuva e abaixamento da temperatura num espaço de poucos minutos de 8.0ºc para 5.0ºc o vento passou  e a chuva ficou e ainda continua com 4.8ºc e precipitação até ao momento 7.5mm.


----------



## StormFairy (25 Jan 2009 às 15:19)

Filipe os teus links das fotos  :

Não dá para ver assim.


----------



## João Soares (25 Jan 2009 às 15:21)

Pelas minhas fontes, em Gaia - Canidelo

Houve chuva forte, vento moderado com fortes rajadas e ainda queda de granizo 

Pelo sitio que me encontro (Moscavide)

Vento moderado à forte, algum granizo e chuva 

Dados de Moscavide 
Temp: *12,5ºC*
Pressao: *1009.5mb/hPa*
Humidade: *56%*
Ponto de Orvalho: *4.0ºC*
Rajada máxima: *61,2km/h*
Precipitação acumulada: *25,4mm*


----------



## snowstorm (25 Jan 2009 às 15:21)

Oi

A animação que falei à pouco está a chegar a Vila Franca de Xira.
O tempo escureceu muito... vento mais forte... dou novidades do que aconteceu...


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jan 2009 às 15:22)

Por aqui a temperatura está a descer, estou com 10.1ºC  e muito vento.


----------



## *Marta* (25 Jan 2009 às 15:22)

Aqui pela Guarda, acordei com um trovão às 12.20... Não se antes houve mais, pois estava a dormir.
Quanto à neve, aqui na zona baixa vai caindo e vai parando (com acumulção em telhados e carros); lá em cima, creio já haver alguma acumulação, mas nada de significativo, segundo o que me foi relatado ao telefone.


----------



## Filipe (25 Jan 2009 às 15:23)

também tenho videos mas tenho de os colocarno youtube... mas o meu pc está doido de todo e nem abre o youtube... alguém sabe como por videos sem ser pelo youtube? o programa para por fotos tb dá para videos?
obrigado


----------



## Gilmet (25 Jan 2009 às 15:25)

A Temperatura está a descer rapidamente, mas não Chove, ainda...

Neste momento tenho *9,1ºC*
O Vento encontra-se nos 42,1 km/h


----------



## GARFEL (25 Jan 2009 às 15:26)

granizão


----------



## Gongas (25 Jan 2009 às 15:27)

por Coimbra e pra variar nada de especial a assinalar. apenas o vento k sopra com alguma intensidade.


----------



## Lightning (25 Jan 2009 às 15:27)

Céu pouco nublado e vento moderado com rajadas.


----------



## GARFEL (25 Jan 2009 às 15:28)

pessoal
quem me dá uma dica
de como postar aqui umas fotos
obrigado


----------



## squidward (25 Jan 2009 às 15:28)

acabou de passar mais um aguaceiro com algum Granizo. Mas nada que se compare com aquilo que caiu no meio-dia.


----------



## tclor (25 Jan 2009 às 15:28)

ruiadam disse:


> A chegar a Viseu, chuva e vento forte, 3 graus C. Alguém me sabe dizer como estão as coisas pela Guarda? Espero conseguis voltar ao fim da tarde.



Não sei como estará na Guarda, mas talvez haja neve porque em Loriga também neva e há lugares que começam a ficar brancos... Temperatura: 0,8º


----------



## Vince (25 Jan 2009 às 15:31)

GARFEL disse:


> pessoal
> quem me dá uma dica
> de como postar aqui umas fotos
> obrigado



 Como inserir imagens no forum


----------



## squidward (25 Jan 2009 às 15:33)

com este aguaceiro de granizo a temperatura desceu dos *12.1ºC* para os *9.1ºC*


----------



## AnDré (25 Jan 2009 às 15:33)

DMartins disse:


> E perspectivas para as zonas de Guimarães / Braga / Fafe?
> Poderá ocorrer queda de neve hoje acima dos 500m?



Atendendo aos valores da run das 6h do GFS, é bem possível que possam haver surpresas por aí! 
*
BRAGA*


----------



## ruiadam (25 Jan 2009 às 15:36)

*Marta* disse:


> Aqui pela Guarda, acordei com um trovão às 12.20... Não se antes houve mais, pois estava a dormir.
> Quanto à neve, aqui na zona baixa vai caindo e vai parando (com acumulção em telhados e carros); lá em cima, creio já haver alguma acumulação, mas nada de significativo, segundo o que me foi relatado ao telefone.



Agradeço a info actualizada


----------



## Silknet (25 Jan 2009 às 15:36)

Viseu segue com aguaceiros, 2,5ºC e nada de neve...

Amigos será que ainda há esperança???

Silknet


----------



## Jota 21 (25 Jan 2009 às 15:37)

Finalmente, depois de alguma frustração, vê-se alguma mudança por aqui. Céu muito nublado, vento e perpectivas de chuva. A temperatura desceu cerca de 2º na última meia hora.


----------



## Filipe (25 Jan 2009 às 15:38)

Continua a nevar, mas não pega...


----------



## mocha (25 Jan 2009 às 15:39)

por aqui agora começou a chover, as nuvens passam a uma velocidade espetacular


----------



## stormy (25 Jan 2009 às 15:39)

AnDré disse:


> Atendendo aos valores da run das 6h do GFS, é bem possível que possam haver surpresas por aí!
> *
> BRAGA*



arranja ai um grafico igual ssf para lisboa...é que eu estou a 305mts rodeado por montes de 400mts e queria ver nem que fosse granizo forte ou agua-neve
agora ceu nublado por cumulus e cumulus congestus vento forte e frio...a frente passou por volta das 5 da manha com muita chuva e vento


----------



## Dan (25 Jan 2009 às 15:39)

O último aguaceiro fez baixar a temperatura para 1,7ºC e chegou a nevar com intensidade.


----------



## mocha (25 Jan 2009 às 15:39)

Noutro lado d barreiro dizem me que chove granizo


----------



## DMartins (25 Jan 2009 às 15:40)

AnDré disse:


> Atendendo aos valores da run das 6h do GFS, é bem possível que possam haver surpresas por aí!
> Obrigado!


----------



## MSantos (25 Jan 2009 às 15:47)

Em Bragança agora está sol e 2.7ºC
O pessoal de Bragança está à espera de mais aguaceiros de neve


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jan 2009 às 15:50)

Por aqui um aguaceiro fraco, estou com 9.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jan 2009 às 15:51)

Por aqui depois desta passagem que dei aguaceiros fortes e vento e bater a minima do dia 4.5ºc,o sol já pareceu não tarda nada vir outra a caminho.

Dados actuais 6.3ºc pressão 1007.6hpa com 84%hr.


----------



## GARFEL (25 Jan 2009 às 15:52)

:th

umbsup:


----------



## AnDré (25 Jan 2009 às 15:54)

stormy disse:


> arranja ai um grafico igual ssf para lisboa...é que eu estou a 305mts rodeado por montes de 400mts e queria ver nem que fosse granizo forte ou agua-neve
> agora ceu nublado por cumulus e cumulus congestus vento forte e frio...a frente passou por volta das 5 da manha com muita chuva e vento



LISBOA




A cota de neve prevista para o litoral não é muito viável, uma vez que a temperatura aos 2 metros de altitude está bastante elevada.


----------



## Stinger (25 Jan 2009 às 15:55)

Por aqui um aguaceiro só de granizo que deixou tudo cheio


----------



## kikofra (25 Jan 2009 às 15:55)

fiz uma grafico com os dados da estação aqui de leria de evolução da temperatura:


----------



## GARFEL (25 Jan 2009 às 15:57)

obrigado vince
espero que as fotos dêem uma ideia do tamanho do granizo
em tomar agora tudo muito calmo
temperatura 10º


----------



## meteo (25 Jan 2009 às 15:58)

Céu muito escuro,chuva fraca neste momento


----------



## ACalado (25 Jan 2009 às 15:59)

aqui neva bem mas esta tudo molhado será difícil pegar


----------



## GARFEL (25 Jan 2009 às 16:00)

meteocovilha agora
neva e neva bem


----------



## JPMMarques (25 Jan 2009 às 16:00)

Por aqui estavam 10º quando de repente começa a ficar tudo escuro o vento aumenta significativamente de intensidade o carro começa a abanar  tal era a força do vento a chuva começa a cair misturada com granizo e a temperatura em 10 minutos chegou a ir aos 4º  
Agora as coisas ficaram mais calmas e a temperatura já está nos 5º.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jan 2009 às 16:00)

Por cá estou com 8.9ºC aguaceiro moderado


----------



## Vince (25 Jan 2009 às 16:00)

No centro/norte do país há umas células que devem ser agrestes nas montanhas


----------



## Henrique (25 Jan 2009 às 16:01)

Está a vir uma coisa assustadora, está mesmo muito escuro.
A temperatura está a descer 10.4ºC.
Vou preparar a máquina.


----------



## iceworld (25 Jan 2009 às 16:02)

Começa mais um aguaceiro neste momento.
vamos ver se deixa mais granizo do que o das 13h30min.
temp. nos 7º


----------



## GARFEL (25 Jan 2009 às 16:04)

hum......
é mais granizo acho


----------



## JoãoPT (25 Jan 2009 às 16:04)

Po aqui tem estado muito vento, agora o céu encontra-se encoberto, acabou de cair um aguaceiro moderado e estão 10,7ºC.
Está muito negro


----------



## kikofra (25 Jan 2009 às 16:05)

GARFEL disse:


> hum......
> é mais granizo acho


tambem me parece

edit: agora ja parece neve... Anda la alguem a ajustar aquilo...


----------



## Lightning (25 Jan 2009 às 16:06)

Está tudo preto aqui!! É de noite!!


----------



## mocha (25 Jan 2009 às 16:06)

ai que escuridão vou preparar a maquina


----------



## ACalado (25 Jan 2009 às 16:07)

GARFEL disse:


> hum......
> é mais granizo acho



é mesmo neve  ja acumula nos carros


----------



## DRC (25 Jan 2009 às 16:09)

Aqui esse tal céu negro
não deixou além de uma algumas pingas.
Que venha o próximo!xD


----------



## stormy (25 Jan 2009 às 16:09)

AnDré disse:


> LISBOA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kikofra (25 Jan 2009 às 16:10)

http://www.meteocovilha.com/index.php?option=com_wrapper&view=wrapper&Itemid=38


ja parece ter boa neva a torre


----------



## JoãoPT (25 Jan 2009 às 16:10)

Por aqui também está de noite, está muito escuro, aqui ficam umas imagens do cenário à pouco


----------



## ac_cernax (25 Jan 2009 às 16:14)

Ainda nem chegou o aguaceiro e ja a temperatura desce. 6.8°C, hoje ja vi descer dos 9°C para os 4°C. Vamos la ver. Alguem sabe dizer se tem tendencia a piorar estas situaçoes? As 14h caiu uma granizada com boa acumulacao, registado em video e foto.


----------



## AnDré (25 Jan 2009 às 16:14)

Caiu agora um aguaceiro fraco. Apenas 0,6mm.
Ainda caiu algum granizo, mas nada de especial.
Vou com 25,3mm acumulados desde as 0h.

A temperatura é que deu uma queda... Estou com 7,8ºC (mínima do dia).

---------------------

Por Manteigas já acumula bem.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jan 2009 às 16:15)

E fiquei-me pelos 8.5ºC, neste momento o céu está a limpar.


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Jan 2009 às 16:16)

Aqui cai mais um fabuloso aguaçeiro de neve!


----------



## miguel (25 Jan 2009 às 16:19)

Aqui finalmente vi chover hoje  mas foi um aguaceiro fraco de pouca duração, a temperatura deu uma queda para os actuais 9,3ºc


----------



## Gilmet (25 Jan 2009 às 16:21)

Todo aquele aparato na Imagem de Satélite se resumiu a um curto Aguaceiro Moderado...

A Temperatura desceu aos *8,7ºC*, establecendo uma nova Mínima do Dia!


----------



## *Marta* (25 Jan 2009 às 16:22)

Recomeçou a nevar!


----------



## kikofra (25 Jan 2009 às 16:23)

parece me que vem la algum aguaceiro, aves em corro pio e parece que o vento esta a aumentar de intensidade e a luz a diminuir.


----------



## *Marta* (25 Jan 2009 às 16:23)

EDIT: além da neve, está um ventinho fabuloso!!  Cheira-me que há ali uma antena que não vai lá ficar muito tempo...


----------



## Henrique (25 Jan 2009 às 16:24)

6.4ºC e a cair as ultimas gotas deste aguaceiro, esperava bem mais


----------



## tclor (25 Jan 2009 às 16:24)

AnDré disse:


> Caiu agora um aguaceiro fraco. Apenas 0,6mm.
> Ainda caiu algum granizo, mas nada de especial.
> Vou com 25,3mm acumulados desde as 0h.
> 
> ...



Em Loriga está igual!


----------



## GARFEL (25 Jan 2009 às 16:24)

gostava de saber a opinião dos mais entendidos
pelo que me parece no sat24
isto está a dissipar um pouco humm.....??


----------



## ACalado (25 Jan 2009 às 16:24)

aqui neva bem agora


----------



## ruiadam (25 Jan 2009 às 16:25)

*Marta* disse:


> Recomeçou a nevar!



E cai com mta intensidade? Sabes como está no alto da cidade?


----------



## HotSpot (25 Jan 2009 às 16:25)

A célula passa agora por aqui. Vento forte e chuva moderada.


----------



## Gongas (25 Jan 2009 às 16:26)

agora Sim céu bastante negro e chuva. a temperatura baixou bastante


----------



## GARFEL (25 Jan 2009 às 16:28)

kikofra disse:


> http://www.meteocovilha.com/index.php?option=com_wrapper&view=wrapper&Itemid=38
> 
> 
> ja parece ter boa neva a torre



mas porque é que há mais de um mês não consigo abrir a webcam da torre
fónix cum camandro
eichhhhh.......


----------



## joao paulo (25 Jan 2009 às 16:28)

Por aqui já há alguma acumulação


----------



## kikofra (25 Jan 2009 às 16:29)

Chuva muito fraca, temperatura em queda


----------



## *Marta* (25 Jan 2009 às 16:30)

ruiadam disse:


> E cai com mta intensidade? Sabes como está no alto da cidade?




Sim. Está a nevar com intensidade na cidade toda. Com esta intensidade de vento e de neve, vai acumular com facilidade, algo que aqui já começa a acontecer. Na estrada é que ainda não.


----------



## JoãoPT (25 Jan 2009 às 16:30)

GARFEL disse:


> gostava de saber a opinião dos mais entendidos
> pelo que me parece no sat24
> isto está a dissipar um pouco humm.....??



O que me parece é que está a passar a maior parte das células ao lado, mas esperemos que a noite traga-nos mais, céu muito nublado, vento moderado e 9,2ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Jan 2009 às 16:31)

Após cair um aguaceiro moderado, a temperatura atingiu o mínimo do dia: 8.6ºC.
Com o vento que se faz sentir, a sensação térmica é bem desagradável...


----------



## AnDré (25 Jan 2009 às 16:31)

É a vez de Trancoso cobrir-se de neve!





A nacional E.N. 321 Castro D´Aire / Cinfães já foi encerrada devido à neve!
Montemuro é assim...


----------



## Lightning (25 Jan 2009 às 16:32)

mr. phillip disse:


> Após cair um aguaceiro moderado, a temperatura atingiu o mínimo do dia: 8.6ºC.
> Com o vento que se faz sentir, a sensação térmica é bem desagradável...



Só caíram umas pingas, pensei que ia caír granizo...


----------



## Henrique (25 Jan 2009 às 16:34)

Lightning disse:


> Só caíram umas pingas, pensei que ia caír granizo...




Pois pensei o mesmo 
Mas a temperatura baixou muitissimo, tenho agora 5.8ºC, minima do dia.


----------



## ruiadam (25 Jan 2009 às 16:38)

*Marta* disse:


> Sim. Está a nevar com intensidade na cidade toda. Com esta intensidade de vento e de neve, vai acumular com facilidade, algo que aqui já começa a acontecer. Na estrada é que ainda não.



Ok caso a situação se agrave, n t esqueças d actualizar


----------



## HotSpot (25 Jan 2009 às 16:38)

Aqui a temperatura também desceu bastante. 4 dias depois volta a descer dos 10ºC.


----------



## *Marta* (25 Jan 2009 às 16:39)

E passamos de muita neve a uma aberta...
Os 5 minutinhos de neve intensa já serviram para começar a acumular na estrada.


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Jan 2009 às 16:40)

ferreira5 disse:


> Aqui cai mais um fabuloso aguaçeiro de neve!



Desculpem-me todos mas hoje eu tenho *inveja* destes senhores de Trás-os-Montes
Não tenho neve, só aguaceiros de granizo e nada mais...e mesmo esses tem sido fraquitos. Esperava mais...
Céu encoberto de momento num pós-aguaceiro.


----------



## iceworld (25 Jan 2009 às 16:40)

Lightning disse:


> Só caíram umas pingas, pensei que ia caír granizo...



Pois, por aqui também a chuva foi fraca. Ainda deu para ouvir um trovão 
Continua a ameaçar...vamos esperar para ver.


----------



## miguel (25 Jan 2009 às 16:40)

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro moderado a temperatura vai em 8,8ºC


----------



## stormy (25 Jan 2009 às 16:41)

Henrique disse:


> Mas a temperatura baixou muitissimo, tenho agora 5.8ºC, minima do dia.



muito bem se ai chegou a esse valor eu , a 305mts e a 25km NNE de lis, vou ver neve ( se passar uma celula perto)


----------



## Filipe (25 Jan 2009 às 16:42)

agora neve bastante...


----------



## Stinger (25 Jan 2009 às 16:43)

Por aqui ficou mt escuro e choveu muito com granizo a mistura


----------



## kikofra (25 Jan 2009 às 16:44)

a temperatura teve uma queda de cerca de 2cº em 5m.


----------



## Filipe (25 Jan 2009 às 16:44)

Já está a pegar novamente...


----------



## Vince (25 Jan 2009 às 16:45)

Está a entrar menos frio que o previsto pelo GFS.
Verifiquei agora na sondagem de Lisboa das 12Z. 
Pode ser que seja apenas atrasado. Versão optimista 


*T 500/850hPa Lisboa*
Real:       +0.6 / -22.5
Previsto:  -0.9 / -24.4


----------



## JoãoPT (25 Jan 2009 às 16:49)

A temperatura desce bem, 9,2ºC com isto tenho uma nova miníma do dia, céu a encobrir-se e vento moderado, pensei que fosse mais qualquer coisa isto está muito fraco


----------



## Henrique (25 Jan 2009 às 16:54)

stormy disse:


> muito bem se ai chegou a esse valor eu , a 305mts e a 25km NNE de lis, vou ver neve ( se passar uma celula perto)



Pois, agora passou ja está a subir, 6.7ºC 
Julgo que vai ser dificil granizar mais hoje, mas quem sabe?...


----------



## GARFEL (25 Jan 2009 às 16:57)

Aristocrata disse:


> Desculpem-me todos mas hoje eu tenho *inveja* destes senhores de Trás-os-Montes
> Não tenho neve, só aguaceiros de granizo e nada mais...e mesmo esses tem sido fraquitos. Esperava mais...
> Céu encoberto de momento num pós-aguaceiro.



tens inveja hoje ????????????????????
eu tenho sempre que neva
e sempre que fazem uns enchidos e uns presuntos caseiros
vai lá vai


----------



## stormy (25 Jan 2009 às 16:57)

Vince disse:


> Está a entrar menos frio que o previsto pelo GFS.
> Verifiquei agora na sondagem de Lisboa das 12Z
> 
> 
> ...



bela discrepancianao é costume....
pegando naquela frase de que o bater de uma asa de uma borboleta em africa pode causar um furacão na america que repercussões pode ter esse imprevisto nos proximos dias ou meses ou anos???? é essa a beleza da meteorologia


----------



## JoãoPT (25 Jan 2009 às 16:58)

Está a chover! 9,2ºC, céu muito nublado, vento fraco.


----------



## AnDré (25 Jan 2009 às 16:58)

Vince disse:


> No centro/norte do país há umas células que devem ser agrestes nas montanhas



Na Terra dos meus pais, Várzea da Serra (950m de altitude), em Montemuro, a minha tia diz que o tempo está muito mau. Muita neve, muito vento, impossível sair de casa.

IP4: (Campeã).





Acessos à Torre: Encerrados.


----------



## Silknet (25 Jan 2009 às 16:59)

Bem continua só chuva, com algum sleet ocasionalmente, mas sem neve...


1,5ºC...

Silknet


----------



## Filipe (25 Jan 2009 às 17:00)

Já parou de nevar... 0,7ºc


----------



## Lightning (25 Jan 2009 às 17:04)

Agora acalmou tudo, até o vento. Será que para a noite ainda há alguma surpresa?


----------



## ac_cernax (25 Jan 2009 às 17:05)

Tou a perder as esperanças. Previsoes para as proximas horas. Alguem arrisca?


----------



## kikofra (25 Jan 2009 às 17:06)

fds caiu uma granizada com uma intensidade, e foi logo no momento em que eu deixei de filmar  tenho algumas fotos do granizo que tamanha a intensidade saltou uns 50 cm  para dentro de casa.


----------



## salgado (25 Jan 2009 às 17:06)

Aqui no Sabugal nevou intensamente cerca de 3 horas mas não acumulou quase nada! Pessoal de bragança e Guarda como estão aí as coisas?!


----------



## Sissi (25 Jan 2009 às 17:07)

GARFEL disse:


> ué
> onde compraste essa cena
> e o preço
> thanks



onde comprei o q?
n estou a perceber. as imagens de satélite q falo são as q estão disponíveis em vários sites de meteorologia na net!!
abraços


----------



## Silknet (25 Jan 2009 às 17:08)

Aleluia irmão!!!

Está a nevar em Viseu!!

Silknet


----------



## tclor (25 Jan 2009 às 17:08)

Acessos à Torre: Encerrados.



[/QUOTE]

Loriga está coberta por um fino manto de neve. 0,3º de temperatura.


----------



## Black_Heart (25 Jan 2009 às 17:09)

Na Covilhã (a cerca de 600 metros), tem apenas chovido!!! Por vezes algum floquito de neve, mas nada de especial.


----------



## Peixoto (25 Jan 2009 às 17:10)

Boa tarde.

Aqui pela cidade de Viseu já tivemos direito a chuva, granizo, ventos fortes e até a uma espreitadela tímida do sol...

Agora chove novamente. A temperatura desceu aos 4ºC. Lá para o Norte do distrito a neve já apareceu. Estou mesmo a ver que amanhã quando for para Lamego a viagem não vai ser nada fácil!!!

Entretanto, deixo-vos com uma foto que prova a instabilidade do tempo por aqui.







Saudações


----------



## Gilmet (25 Jan 2009 às 17:11)

Mais um pequeno Aguaceiro... Mantenho os 21,1mm de hoje de manhã...

Temperatura nos 10,1ºC
Humidade nos 91%
Pressão a 1012 hPa
Vento a 13,3 km/h NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 7,2ºC


----------



## Silknet (25 Jan 2009 às 17:12)

Peixoto disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Aqui pela cidade de Viseu já tivemos direito a chuva, granizo, ventos fortes e até a uma espreitadela tímida do sol...
> 
> ...



Já Neva amigo Peixoto!!!


----------



## Peixoto (25 Jan 2009 às 17:13)

Silknet disse:


> Aleluia irmão!!!
> 
> Está a nevar em Viseu!!
> 
> Silknet



Em que parte da cidade estás?

Aqui, junto ao Palácio do Gelo, é mais chuva do que neve!!!


----------



## ruiadam (25 Jan 2009 às 17:14)

Vou sair agora de Viseu com chuva/neve e 3 graus C


----------



## José C (25 Jan 2009 às 17:15)

Olá sortudos de fim-de-semana!
Estou de serviço, pois! Aqui em Sacavém estão 11,2 ºC
O vento de Oeste acalmou um pouco após algumas rajadas há cerca de 1h (+-)
Há instantes tinha por cima de mim uma nuvem interessante em forma de bigorna; só faltou ter a base carregada de tempestade!
Cota de neve a 400m? Olá Trás-os-Montes e Beira Alta!


----------



## Mago (25 Jan 2009 às 17:15)

Boa Tarde
Por Trancoso nevou intensamente durante 20 minutos
Está tudo Branco, 0,5ºC
Vamos ver o que nos reserva a noite....


----------



## ACalado (25 Jan 2009 às 17:15)

Black_Heart disse:


> Na Covilhã (a cerca de 600 metros), tem apenas chovido!!! Por vezes algum floquito de neve, mas nada de especial.



aqui para cima toda a precipitação é de neve pena é vir com pouca intensidade, em que zona estas?


----------



## Silknet (25 Jan 2009 às 17:16)

Peixoto estou junto ao Recheio e ás escolas do Viso, não muito longe do Palácio!

Já está a abrandar infelizmente e não cola nada obviamente...

Acho que foi só para pararmos de "chorar"...

Silknet


----------



## Peixoto (25 Jan 2009 às 17:21)

Silknet disse:


> Peixoto estou junto ao Recheio e ás escolas do Viso, não muito longe do Palácio!
> 
> Já está a abrandar infelizmente e não cola nada obviamente...
> 
> ...



Silknet,

Pode ser que ainda venha com mais força!!!

Com a temperatura a descer (o site do IM indica 1ºC), o mais certo é termos uma noite, no minímo, interessante.

A ver vamos!!!


----------



## carollinalmeida (25 Jan 2009 às 17:21)

Tanta gente de Viseu por aqui  Estou para os lados do Day After e por aqui a neve ainda não deu sinal de vida, só chuva, muita chuva


----------



## jonaslor (25 Jan 2009 às 17:22)

Agoras neva com intensidade aqui por Loriga.

Grande inverno


----------



## ruiadam (25 Jan 2009 às 17:24)

Silknet disse:


> Peixoto estou junto ao Recheio e ás escolas do Viso, não muito longe do Palácio!
> 
> Já está a abrandar infelizmente e não cola nada obviamente...
> 
> ...



O tamanho dos farrapos era considerável, mas a temperatura de 3 graus e o facto de estar tudo molhado impediu a acumulação. Estou agora a passar por Mangualde com chuva fraca e 2,5 graus.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jan 2009 às 17:25)

Por aqui uma bonita célula a norte de mim  estou com 9.0ºC


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Jan 2009 às 17:26)

Peixoto disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Aqui pela cidade de Viseu já tivemos direito a chuva, granizo, ventos fortes e até a uma espreitadela tímida do sol...
> 
> ...



és de Lamego Peixoto?


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (25 Jan 2009 às 17:28)

esta o caos em montalegre ...  Há uma grande afluencia de visitantes devido a feira do~fumeiro e o transito esta todo congestionado (parado) por causa da neve .. 

actualmente:
temp 0.3º
a nevar com muita intensidade ..

se assim continuar amanha temos 20cm ou mais de neve ,,

cump
miguel moura


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jan 2009 às 17:28)

Boasneste momento está a passar mais um frente com aguaceiros fortes e vento com a temperatura a descer novamente 4.8 mais 9.0mm


----------



## AnDré (25 Jan 2009 às 17:30)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui uma bonita célula a norte de mim  estou com 9.0ºC



Provavelmente era a célula que estava aqui a largar algumas pedrinhas de granizo.
Há coisa de 10 minutos:




8,0ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Jan 2009 às 17:30)

AnDré disse:


> É a vez de Trancoso cobrir-se de neve!



Em cerca de 1h, quase toda a Neve derreteu...







Neste momento tenho 9,9ºC, e o Céu encontra-se Muito Nublado!


----------



## jonaslor (25 Jan 2009 às 17:30)

Uma fina camada que acumulou até agora:


----------



## JoãoPT (25 Jan 2009 às 17:31)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui uma bonita célula a norte de mim  estou com 9.0ºC



Mário também vejo a mesma célula, céu muito nublado, vento fraco e 9,5ºC, não sei porquê, mas o vento tem estado practicamente fraco


----------



## C.R (25 Jan 2009 às 17:32)

FINALMENTE! A neve apareceu por aqui, mas logo se foi embora…
De inicio começou por cair um aguaceiro mas depois foi começando por se “tornar sólido” e durante dois minutos caiu neve…
Agora parou mas aumentou a intensidade do vento… 
Mesmo assim, não tenho esperanças de encontrar tudo branco porque a precipitação é fraca e muito pouco frequente.
Neste momento a temperatura é de 3.6ºC e já se vê um pouco de neve na serra das meadas (Lamego) a cerca de 1000 metros…


----------



## ruiadam (25 Jan 2009 às 17:34)

Chãs de Tavares, neva com mt intensidade na A25 e 0,5 graus


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jan 2009 às 17:34)

JoãoPT disse:


> Mário também vejo a mesma célula, céu muito nublado, vento fraco e 9,5ºC, não sei porquê, mas o vento tem estado practicamente fraco



O vento acalmou bastante de facto


----------



## jpc (25 Jan 2009 às 17:35)

Olá a todos !

Para o pessoal de Viseu...nevou há cerca de 30 minutos, no Viso Sul...este ano é uma festa

Abraço     jpc


----------



## Peixoto (25 Jan 2009 às 17:37)

ferreira5 disse:


> és de Lamego Peixoto?



Ferreira, sou natural da Covilhã, resido em Viseu e trabalho em Lamego. Assim se explica que adore neve...


----------



## Black_Heart (25 Jan 2009 às 17:37)

spiritmind disse:


> aqui para cima toda a precipitação é de neve pena é vir com pouca intensidade, em que zona estas?



Zona de S. António +/-,


----------



## Dan (25 Jan 2009 às 17:38)

Por aqui, alguma neve no solo só aos 750-800m.


----------



## JoãoPT (25 Jan 2009 às 17:39)

Mário Barros disse:


> O vento acalmou bastante de facto



E eis que o vento aumenta de novo e a temperatura desce, 9,3ºC, vento moderado e céu muito nublado.


----------



## GARFEL (25 Jan 2009 às 17:39)

Sissi disse:


> onde comprei o q?
> n estou a perceber. as imagens de satélite q falo são as q estão disponíveis em vários sites de meteorologia na net!!
> abraços



o aparelho de mediçoes meteorologicas


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jan 2009 às 17:40)

Por continua o vendaval de vento e chuva já com 3.6ºc 9.5mm de


----------



## ac_cernax (25 Jan 2009 às 17:41)

Aqui depois de um aguaceiro fraco a temperatura ficou-se pelos 3.8°C. Ameaçou chover muito, com o ceu muito escuro mas foi so para enganar. Falta 1 aguaceiro forte para baixar mais a temperatura, mas esta cada x mais dificil. Kero dar noticias brancas!


----------



## ruiadam (25 Jan 2009 às 17:42)

GARFEL disse:


> o aparelho de mediçoes meteorologicas



Boas
Tens diversos tópicos com esse tipo de info. Este não será o ideal.
Abc


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Jan 2009 às 17:42)

Peixoto disse:


> Ferreira, sou natural da Covilhã, resido em Viseu e trabalho em Lamego. Assim se explica que adore neve...



Só perguntei, porque eu sou de Lamego mas vivo e trabalho em Bragança...e também estou bem servido com a neve!


----------



## rogers (25 Jan 2009 às 17:43)

Vejam as diferenças de temperaturas do Norte no IM: Observação de Superfície

Acho que os termometros estão avariados: 5.7ºC e 10ºC em gaia?


----------



## Turista (25 Jan 2009 às 17:43)

Por aqui 10,3ºC, 69% HR e 1009,1 hPa.
O céu está nublado, mas não tem chovido.
O vento sopra com alguma intensidade, está bastante desagradável na rua...


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Jan 2009 às 17:44)

_CHEIRA-ME_ que ainda vou ter neve a 300 mts Mas não hoje
Se no interior e em altitudes maiores ela cai e desaparece rapidamente aqui não vejo como poderá isso acontecer. Nestas zonas mesmo a 500\600 mts será muito difícil - já no interior a cota será ligeiramente inferior.


----------



## Lightning (25 Jan 2009 às 17:47)

Tudo calmo, principalmente o vento, que quase desapareceu por completo.

Céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Sissi (25 Jan 2009 às 17:48)

GARFEL disse:


> o aparelho de mediçoes meteorologicas



o aparelho das fotos era do MeteoPTG, tirou uma foto para me mostrar!!
ele disse q tem 2 estações, e q uma comprou no lidl por 15 euros, agora n sei se será a da foto!!
pergunta-lhe!!
um abraço


----------



## ruiadam (25 Jan 2009 às 17:49)

Celorico da Beira, chuva/neve e 1,5 graus. Daqui a uma hora sigo para a Guarda e espero ter novidades.


----------



## JoãoPT (25 Jan 2009 às 17:50)

rogers disse:


> Vejam as diferenças de temperaturas do Norte no IM: Observação de Superfície
> 
> Acho que os termometros estão avariados: 5.7ºC e 10ºC em gaia?



Realmente, há grandes diferenças de temperatura, mas não é só no Norte, no Centro e Sul também, isto está a ficar interessante, 9,3ºC, vento moderado e céu muito nublado.


----------



## kikofra (25 Jan 2009 às 17:51)

Aqui o ceu esta com uma cor esquisita rosa mais ou menos... Ja chove um pouco


----------



## squidward (25 Jan 2009 às 17:52)

por aqui o céu está ameaçador, já tirei algumas fotos...inclusivé uma que no fim de a ter tirado fez um relâmpago...por pouco tinha-o apanhado


----------



## VerticalHorizon (25 Jan 2009 às 17:57)

Aristocrata disse:


> _CHEIRA-ME_ que ainda vou ter neve a 300 mts Mas não hoje
> Se no interior e em altitudes maiores ela cai e desaparece rapidamente aqui não vejo como poderá isso acontecer. Nestas zonas mesmo a 500\600 mts será muito difícil - já no interior a cota será ligeiramente inferior.



exactamente... é que isto não tem nada a ver com o "boris" sequer...  Granizo e chuva... ... BORING!!!


----------



## rogers (25 Jan 2009 às 17:57)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> exactamente... é que isto não tem nada a ver com o "boris" sequer...  Granizo e chuva... ... BORING!!!



Mesmo assim um dia muito frio!


----------



## Vince (25 Jan 2009 às 17:57)

O vitamos de viagem entre Lisboa para Coimbra tem apanhado muita chuva, algum granizo e trovoada entre Aveiras e Santarém.


----------



## squidward (25 Jan 2009 às 17:59)

mais uma granizada por aqui 
cheguei a filmar


----------



## rufer (25 Jan 2009 às 17:59)

Boas. 

Por aqui é mesmo só chuva. De vez em quando cai bem. Como ainda há pouco. Chuva, vento e trovoada.

Ficam 2 fotos.


----------



## amarusp (25 Jan 2009 às 18:00)

Aproveitei um forte aguaceiro e subi parte da Serra da Lousa, nevava à cota de 800\900m, granizo e trovoadas tambem me acompanharam


----------



## Lightning (25 Jan 2009 às 18:00)

A temperatura baixou bastante. Entretanto voltaram as rajadas de vento. 

Mr Phillip, podes-me confirmar os valores de temperatura, sff?


----------



## Nonnu (25 Jan 2009 às 18:02)

Lightning és uma rapaz sempre cheio de esperanças  :-)

Olha eu sou sincero, nem tenho tado com atençao, pois cá para os nosso lados, isto não trazia mesmo nada de relevante...   

Mas olha eu nao percebo nada disto, mas eu cá aposto  qualquer coisa a partir do dia 29 de janeiro cá para os nossos lados... Seg ou Ter feira veremos se tenho razão... Epá se me enganar, paciençia ninguem liga ao que disse 

Se acertar passoa  ser o heroi   , toua brincar claro. Abraço


----------



## amarusp (25 Jan 2009 às 18:02)

Tou curioso por saber qual o tempo em Loriga visto a temperatura estar próximo dos 0ºC


----------



## squidward (25 Jan 2009 às 18:04)

entretanto a temp. baixou dos *10.0ºC* para os *8.5ºC* devido ao granizo.


----------



## jonaslor (25 Jan 2009 às 18:09)

amarusp disse:


> Tou curioso por saber qual o tempo em Loriga visto a temperatura estar próximo dos 0ºC



Neste momento céu muito nublado.
Já caiu sleet, neve...
Há pouca acumulacao.






Era este o cenario às 17:00m.


----------



## Henrique (25 Jan 2009 às 18:09)

Lightning disse:


> A temperatura baixou bastante. Entretanto voltaram as rajadas de vento.
> 
> Mr Phillip, podes-me confirmar os valores de temperatura, sff?



Aqui estao 6.9º C


----------



## GabKoost (25 Jan 2009 às 18:09)

Parece que agora só dia Qaurta feira iremos ter animação...


----------



## *Dave* (25 Jan 2009 às 18:10)

Por aqui o céu volta a ficar nublado e já está bem fresco lá fora..

T: 3,8ºC
HR:* 83%*
P: *1006,0mb/hPa*


----------



## Sissi (25 Jan 2009 às 18:10)

por aqui voltou a chuva, mas neve nem vê-la!!
mas a temperatura está bastante desagradável, ainda haverá esperança de ver uns flocos por aqui???


----------



## jonaslor (25 Jan 2009 às 18:10)

Na Portela do Arao já havia alguma acumulacao. 
Já la estava a GNR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jan 2009 às 18:13)

Por aqui já passou o forte temporal de chuva e vento o céu continua bastante nublado e não chove.

Dados actuais 3.2ºc com 89%hr com 10.5mm de


----------



## kikofra (25 Jan 2009 às 18:13)

ainda ao bocada falei na cor do ceu, aqui esta uma foto dessa cor:


----------



## GARFEL (25 Jan 2009 às 18:13)

jonaslor disse:


> Neste momento céu muito nublado.
> Já caiu sleet, neve...
> Há pouca acumulacao.
> 
> ...



só
só adorava ser a paisagem da minha sala de estar


----------



## amarusp (25 Jan 2009 às 18:14)

jonaslor disse:


> Neste momento céu muito nublado.
> Já caiu sleet, neve...
> Há pouca acumulacao.
> 
> ...



Obrigado pela informação


----------



## *Marta* (25 Jan 2009 às 18:15)

Na Serra, adivinham-se umas horas complicadas...
Segundo um colega meu que trabalha na Pousada, há Bombeiros, Protecção Civil  Limpa-neves, tudo encravado na serra, conjuntamente com muitos carros para descer, alguns deles atravessados na estrada. Vamos ver se tudo decorre sem problemas, uma vez que neva com muita intensidade!


----------



## kikofra (25 Jan 2009 às 18:18)

I.P. 4 Vila Real / Amarante, condicionada por efeito da neve. Em curso o pré-posicionamento de meios de socorro. 

E.N.338 Piornos / Torre / Lagoa Comprida / Manteigas ; EN 339 Portela do Arão/ Lagoa Comprida/ Sabugueiro; E.N. 232 Manteigas / Penhas Douradas e E.N. 339.1 Penhas Douradas / Sabugueiro, encerradas por efeito da neve. 16h28 - Aldeia da Serra / Seia, resgatadas 120 pessoas para o Corpo de Bombeiros de Seia, que se encontravam em 3 veículos pesados de passageiros bloqueados na neve. 2º Comandante Operacional Distrital no local. 


:  	 E.M. 313 Vila Real / Mondim de Basto; E.N. 311 Boticas / Salto e E. M. 1134 Mondim Basto / Alto de Velão, encerradas por efeito da neve. I.P. 4 Vila Real / Amarante; A.E.24 Vila Real / Vila Pouca Aguiar; A.E. 7 Ribeira de Pena / Vila Pouca Aguiar, condicionadas por efeito da neve. 16h52 - Soutelinho / Chaves, resgate de 112 pessoas, que se encontravam em 50 veículos ligeiros de passageiros , que ficaram bloqueados na neve. 

E.M. 1416 Soeirinho / E.N. 343 (Pampilhosa da Serra) encerrada por efeito da neve. Retirados 2 veículos com 4 pessoas que se encontravam retidos na neve. 

  	 E.M. Felgueira / Resende; E.N. 321 Castro D´Aire / Cinfães, encerrada por efeito da neve. A.E. 24 em Bigorne / Lamego, condicionada por efeito da neve. 15h10 - Portas de Montemuro / Cinfães, resgate de 18 pessoas, que se encontravam , em 11 veículos ligeiros de passageiros e 4 veículos pesados de mercadorias, que ficaram bloqueados na neve. 2º Comandante Operacional Distrital no local. Accionado 1 Helicóptero de Socorro e Assistência com 2 equipas da Força Especial de Bombeiros. 

  	 16h35 - Cabreiros / Arouca, resgate de 26 escuteiros e 2 adultos, para o Corpo de Bombeiros de Arouca, que se encontravam num veículo pesado de passageiros, que ficou bloqueado na neve.


----------



## jonaslor (25 Jan 2009 às 18:18)

amarusp disse:


> Obrigado pela informação



Neste momento neva com grande intensidade


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Jan 2009 às 18:18)

Por aqui por Bragança continua a nevar...é claro sem a intensidade que seria desejada e sem acumular...mas não deixa de ser um lindo dia de Inverno!

(Estou a 675m de altitude)


----------



## jonaslor (25 Jan 2009 às 18:18)

GARFEL disse:


> só
> só adorava ser a paisagem da minha sala de estar



Não é da minha sala, mas é do meu quarto


----------



## ACalado (25 Jan 2009 às 18:19)

Por aqui começa a nevar bem agora a temperatura no solo é que é alta para ter esperanças de acumulação


----------



## amarusp (25 Jan 2009 às 18:20)

Chuva moderada, na Lousã


----------



## Agreste (25 Jan 2009 às 18:21)

Cá em baixo tem sido decepcionante. Pouca chuva e isso é que é mau, algum vento e nada de mais. Nem sequer pelas temperaturas.  

Noroestes não dão para nada. Teremos de aguardar para que entre alguma coisa de Sudoeste.


----------



## Defender (25 Jan 2009 às 18:22)

Já li alguns posts com a previsão de algo para o fim da proxima semana... O que se espera mais chuva, vento ou alguma neve a cotas mais baixas?


Por aqui neve só na serra da Lousã pela cota 750 m .....


----------



## ajrebelo (25 Jan 2009 às 18:25)

boas

estou neste momento com 9.3ºc, vento moderado, céu com algumas nuvens.

aqui fica a célula que ainda à pouco descarregou um raio.  







abraços


----------



## joao paulo (25 Jan 2009 às 18:28)

Por aqui cai outra vez intensamente com muito vento


----------



## JoãoPT (25 Jan 2009 às 18:28)

Por aqui está assim












uma verdadeira célula e está a crescer, vamos ver no que vai dar, 9,0ºC e vento forte.

PS: peço desculpa pela qualidade das imagens, mas tive que ajustar a camara de maneira que se visse bem a imagem e ficou um pouco desfocado, porque da outra forma ficaria demasiado escuro


----------



## jonaslor (25 Jan 2009 às 18:29)

Neva copiosamente aqui em Loriga..
Quais são as previsoes? Alguém sabe até quando sensivelmente?


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Jan 2009 às 18:33)

Em Bragança neva bem...mas na serra da Nogueira deve estar um belo de um nevão...


----------



## Bgc (25 Jan 2009 às 18:34)

Neve forte por aqui. 

Cenário complicado nas estradas das serras nos arredores da cidade (Nogueira, Montesinho, etc).


----------



## meo (25 Jan 2009 às 18:34)

boa tarde
andre qual e a temperatura actual na nossa sona


----------



## squidward (25 Jan 2009 às 18:35)

estou com *7.8ºC* e aproxima-se uma célula vinda de noroeste...vamos ver no que vai dar


----------



## squidward (25 Jan 2009 às 18:36)

ja troveja!!!!


----------



## ACalado (25 Jan 2009 às 18:37)

neva bastante novamente


----------



## MSantos (25 Jan 2009 às 18:37)

ferreira5 disse:


> Em Bragança neva bem...mas na serra da Nogueira deve estar um belo de um nevão...




Confirmo!
Em Bragança (699m) neva agora com flocos grandes com 1.4ºC, parece estar a querer acumular nos carros


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jan 2009 às 18:39)

Por aqui agora estou com céu limpo mas a W/NW aproxima-se outra passagem com a temperatura nos 3.1ºc


----------



## Vince (25 Jan 2009 às 18:39)

jonaslor disse:


> Neva copiosamente aqui em Loriga..
> Quais são as previsoes? Alguém sabe até quando sensivelmente?



Nestas alturas em pleno acontecimento as previsões são irrelevantes. 
É olhar para o termómetro e para o satélite: http://www.sat24.com/sp


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Jan 2009 às 18:41)

Grande aguaceiro caiu agora mesmo.Sigo com 3,3º E nem acredito que vim da serra à meia hora. Já estava a anoitecer e havia imenso nevoeiro a cima dos 900m. Já durante a tarde tirei umas fotos a aguaceiros de neve.Tb fiz uns videos que mais tarde os vou postar. Cheguei a casa vim ao forum...ainda não tive oportunidade de ver as imagens de satelite.Como está a situação? Continua a instabilidade? Confirma-se neve a cotas relativamente baixas para aqui? Na Antena 1 diziam que o IP4 A24 estavam um caos.Até já!!!


----------



## JoãoPT (25 Jan 2009 às 18:41)

A célula está um monstro, já cobrio quase todo o céu aqui, será..., 8,8ºC e vento forte.


----------



## Vince (25 Jan 2009 às 18:43)

JoãoPT disse:


> A célula está um monstro, já cobrio quase tudo o céu aqui, será..., 8,8ºC e vento forte.



No satélite não se vê nenhuma célula aí nem próximo. Não serão apenas alguns cumulus dispersos ?


----------



## jonaslor (25 Jan 2009 às 18:44)

Por aqui neva copiosamente.
Esta a acumular bastante...
Assim de noite a nevar só me faz lembrar a "Helena". Por exemplo o "Boris" foi diferente.. Nevou duarnte todo o dia de 20 de Janeiro.


----------



## MSantos (25 Jan 2009 às 18:45)

MSantos disse:


> Confirmo!
> Em Bragança (699m) neva agora com flocos grandes com 1.4ºC, parece estar a querer acumular nos carros




Já parou de nevar outra vez por agora 1.3ºC


----------



## miguel (25 Jan 2009 às 18:46)

A minha tia que está em Sacavem está a ver clarões para Norte


----------



## AnDré (25 Jan 2009 às 18:47)

meo disse:


> boa tarde
> andre qual e a temperatura actual na nossa sona



Por aqui nem está muito frio.
8,7ºC e 69% de humidade relativa.

O vento é que está forte de Noroeste, soprando por vezes muito forte.


----------



## squidward (25 Jan 2009 às 18:47)

de novo granizo


----------



## JoãoPT (25 Jan 2009 às 18:48)

Vince disse:


> No satélite não se vê nenhuma célula aí nem próximo. Não serão apenas alguns cumulus dispersos ?



Pois, já não é nenhuma célula tens razão, dissipou-se agora, mas sim era, embora pequena, 8,8ºC, vento forte e céu muito nublado.


----------



## Henrique (25 Jan 2009 às 18:48)

joãoPt as imagens que nos mostras-te são cumulos simples, o estado mais básico de uma possivel trovoada ou aguaceiro forte, possivelmente podem originar aguaceiros mas nada de relevante


----------



## joao paulo (25 Jan 2009 às 18:50)

Brutal


----------



## GARFEL (25 Jan 2009 às 18:50)

vejam meteocovilha neste momento
penso  que aquilo é que é nevar
http://www.meteocovilha.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1&Itemid=9


----------



## ecobcg (25 Jan 2009 às 18:50)

Boa tarde.

Depois da chuva da manhã, só voltou a cair mais qualquer coisa há pouco. Vou com 10mm hoje.

Fui ver como estava o mar. Sem grandes ondas. Aqui ficam as fotos:
Uma célula que estava a chegar:












O mar:









Gaivotas a "apanhar" o vento:


----------



## squidward (25 Jan 2009 às 18:52)

por aqui granizo e vento


----------



## jonaslor (25 Jan 2009 às 18:53)

Por aqui neva com grande intensiade.
Só tenho pena ser de noite.., pois torna-se dificil tirar fotos com qualidade.
Há cerca de 45 m que neva bastante e nao pára!!


----------



## Turista (25 Jan 2009 às 18:55)

Por aqui o vento aumentou mesmo de intensidade... 9,4ªC... 
Trovoada... trovoada... onde andas??


----------



## squidward (25 Jan 2009 às 18:57)

a temp. baixou para os *7.2ºC* esperava que baixasse mais. Por agora acalmou, excepto o vento que ainda é bastante


----------



## Z13 (25 Jan 2009 às 18:59)

Boa noite

Deixo-vos aqui algumas fotos obtidas hoje ao inicio da tarde, na Serra de Nogueira.

Foram obtidas com o telemóvel, pelo que a qualidade deixa muito a desejar...  mas era o único recurso disponível na altura.






































***************


----------



## cactus (25 Jan 2009 às 19:00)

Por aqui nem chuva ,nem vento.. enfim ( tudo ao lado)....


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Jan 2009 às 19:00)

2,7º hehehe


----------



## Gilmet (25 Jan 2009 às 19:01)

A Temperatura encontra-se praticamente estagnada nos 9,4ºC. A Variação é de -0,1ºC/h

Pelas 17:38, registei mais 1mm de Precipitação, a juntar aos 21,1mm já registados, sendo que neste momento tenho *22,1mm*!

Humidade nos 59%
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Vento a 16,2 km/h de NNO (338º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 1,5ºC


O Céu encontra-se Muito Nublado por Cumulus...


----------



## squidward (25 Jan 2009 às 19:01)

cactus disse:


> Por aqui nem chuva ,nem vento.. enfim ( tudo ao lado)....



vocês aí em Setúbal levaram com 70% da animação no ano passado, agora se calhar tão a pagar por isso 

Tou a brincar


----------



## kikofra (25 Jan 2009 às 19:02)

o granizo que me entrou dentro de casa


----------



## cactus (25 Jan 2009 às 19:03)

P.s  segundo a estação dum meu conterraneo uns "tropicais" 9.3 ºc


----------



## Lince (25 Jan 2009 às 19:03)

Temperatura actual -2º
Neva com bastante intensidade e por vezes temos trovoadas, a neve acomulada ultrapassa os 15cm.
A neve começa a acomular acima dos 700m.

Foto desta tarde








Vou tentar colocar um pequeno video que captei hoje de tarde.


----------



## cactus (25 Jan 2009 às 19:04)

squidward disse:


> vocês aí em Setúbal levaram com 70% da animação no ano passado, agora se calhar tão a pagar por isso
> 
> Tou a brincar



Nãa achas que é castigo a mais


----------



## JoãoPT (25 Jan 2009 às 19:06)

Henrique disse:


> joãoPt as imagens que nos mostras-te são cumulos simples, o estado mais básico de uma possivel trovoada ou aguaceiro forte, possivelmente podem originar aguaceiros mas nada de relevante



Sim eu sei ai ainda estava na fase de cumulus a seguir é que se tornou numa pequenina célula de pouca dura, por aqui estão 8,8ºC estagnados, vento moderado e céu muito nublado por cumulus.


----------



## JoãoDias (25 Jan 2009 às 19:08)

Como previa está instalado o caos na zona de Montalegre, na estrada que linha Soutelinho a Chaves

16h52 - Soutelinho / Chaves, resgate de 112 pessoas, que se encontravam em 50 veículos ligeiros de passageiros , que ficaram bloqueados na neve. Accionado 1 Helicóptero de Socorro e Assistência com 2 equipas da Força Especial de Bombeiros.


----------



## *Marta* (25 Jan 2009 às 19:12)

Por aqui, recomeça a nevar com algum vento!!


----------



## JoãoDias (25 Jan 2009 às 19:12)

E já agora não sei se foi dito mas o IP4 entre Amarante e Vila Real está novamente cortado pela 13542135ª vez este Inverno


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Jan 2009 às 19:17)

Lightning disse:


> A temperatura baixou bastante. Entretanto voltaram as rajadas de vento.
> 
> Mr Phillip, podes-me confirmar os valores de temperatura, sff?



Só agora é que vi o post...
Se ainda for a tempo, posso dizer que o efeito de arrefecimento causado pelo aguaceiro já se foi há muito...
Sigo com 9.9ºC, e o tempo acalmou imenso...
Que grande orgia metereológica neste inverno, para o pessoal do costume...


----------



## tclor (25 Jan 2009 às 19:20)

Mais um nevão! Já é o sexto deste inverno.


----------



## Lightning (25 Jan 2009 às 19:20)

Está de volta o vento forte com rajadas.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Jan 2009 às 19:23)

Só esta tarde (até às 19h00) elevava-se a 598 o número de pessoas resgatadas pela protecção civil devido à queda de neve que está a ocorrer nos vários pontos do continente, segundo declarações prestadas à Antena 1.


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Jan 2009 às 19:24)

Lince disse:


> Temperatura actual -2º
> Neva com bastante intensidade e por vezes temos trovoadas, a neve acomulada ultrapassa os 15cm.
> A neve começa a acomular acima dos 700m.
> 
> ...



Fantástico!


----------



## João Ferreira (25 Jan 2009 às 19:25)

Já de volta à Amadora (Reboleira) tenho neste momento 9.1ºC.


----------



## tclor (25 Jan 2009 às 19:28)

João Dias disse:


> Como previa está instalado o caos na zona de Montalegre, na estrada que linha Soutelinho a Chaves
> 
> 16h52 - Soutelinho / Chaves, resgate de 112 pessoas, que se encontravam em 50 veículos ligeiros de passageiros , que ficaram bloqueados na neve. Accionado 1 Helicóptero de Socorro e Assistência com 2 equipas da Força Especial de Bombeiros.



Na zona da Serra da Estrela também há algumas dificuldades.


----------



## JoCa (25 Jan 2009 às 19:28)

Neste momento a temperatura está a subir.


----------



## Black_Heart (25 Jan 2009 às 19:29)

Aqui já esteve a nevar, mas já parou


----------



## stormy (25 Jan 2009 às 19:31)

agora troveja e chove forte com granizo já vi 3 raios
assim é capaz de nevar...espero surpresas quando acordar pa ir pá escola


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Jan 2009 às 19:31)

Lince disse:


> Temperatura actual -2º
> Neva com bastante intensidade e por vezes temos trovoadas, a neve acomulada ultrapassa os 15cm.
> A neve começa a acomular acima dos 700m.
> 
> ...



Maravilha. Isto sim !!! Por isso é que às vezes penso três vezes (só!!!???) antes de pôr as minhas.Claro que é diferente...os teus 1050m  são diferentes dos meus 1025m. !!!!


----------



## cactus (25 Jan 2009 às 19:33)

Aqui 9.3 ºc  , agora algum vento, mas chuva nem vê-la....


----------



## ac_cernax (25 Jan 2009 às 19:38)

Bem parece que a cota de 400m prevista ta dificil de acontecer. Ate ver a cota está ainda longe e so neva em locais ditos "normais". Ou ja ha registos de locais pouco habituais? DESCERA A COTA AINDA DURANTE A NOITE??? Cump.


----------



## AnDré (25 Jan 2009 às 19:38)

stormy disse:


> agora troveja e chove forte com granizo já vi 3 raios
> assim é capaz de nevar...espero surpresas quando acordar pa ir pá escola



Também já vi um clarão a norte de mim, para os lados de Loures.
Mas daí até nevar..

Vai pingando, com 8,7ºC.

Vento forte de Noroeste.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jan 2009 às 19:42)

Não me está a querer parecer que vá ocorrer trovoada na região de Lisboa, mas...nunca se sabe


----------



## Thomar (25 Jan 2009 às 19:45)

Boa noite, pessoal! 

Já vi que isto por aqui anda animado... 

E por falar em animação, deixo-vos aqui o meu registo fotográfico do dia em Tomar, quando hoje de manhã pelas 11h30m, caiu uma granizada curta (apenas de 3 minutos) mas deu para fazer um pequeno vídeo e pôr aqui também duas fotos.

No vídeo vê-se bem a intensidade do aguaceiro, o barulho que se ouve é só quase o do granizo (aconselho a ver o vídeo em HQ):


Na primeira foto, vê-se os telhados brancos que até parece que é neve!







Na segunda foto, um aspecto geral de como ficou a rua, notem no carro mais à esquerda que está atravessado, sofreu um despiste com o granizo!


----------



## José C (25 Jan 2009 às 19:49)

Sacavém acaba de sofrer os efeitos de um aguaceiro com granizo e continua...
9,5 ºC é o que temos por aqui.


----------



## JoCa (25 Jan 2009 às 19:50)

Por agora céu nublado com algumas abertas. Temp. subiu dos 7.6ºc às 16h para os actuais 10ºc. A subir...


----------



## Dan (25 Jan 2009 às 19:52)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2009*

Tem estado a nevar com 1,3ºC e até acumula um pouco nos carros.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jan 2009 às 19:53)

Boaspor aqui agora está tudo mais calmo só o vento continua moderado de W,não chove o céu está limpo com 3.2ºc.


----------



## João Soares (25 Jan 2009 às 19:58)

Pelas minhas informaçoes, estao *7,8ºC* em Vila Nova de Gaia - Canidelo

E a precipitação acumulada é de *12mm*


----------



## João Ferreira (25 Jan 2009 às 19:58)

Por agora chove fraco e sigo com 7.9ºC


----------



## José C (25 Jan 2009 às 19:59)

Thomar disse:


> Boa noite, pessoal!
> 
> Já vi que isto por aqui anda animado...
> 
> ...



Na segunda foto a cena é arrepiante! 
Tinha pavor de estar a conduzir nesse local e nesse momento…
Foi um bom apanhado!
cumprimentos


----------



## GARFEL (25 Jan 2009 às 19:59)

Thomar disse:


> Boa noite, pessoal!
> 
> Já vi que isto por aqui anda animado...
> 
> ...



oh thomar
esta é boa
então não é que tu moras em frente a mim
que raios como o mundo é pequeno
a rua está um espectaculo
muito mesmo
só que a essa hora andava eu de bike a apanhar com o granizo (granizão) todo em cima (tava na zona dos pegoes acho)
mas realmente que pena não ter fotografado assim a rua
fónix que sorte a minha
as minhas fotos estão neste blog
bttgandasmalucos.blogspot.com
até pode serv que reconheças alguem


----------



## jonaslor (25 Jan 2009 às 20:01)

Grande nevao que cai...
Há quase duas horas que nao para de nevar.
Assim, sim....


----------



## João Soares (25 Jan 2009 às 20:06)

Por Moscavide os dados são os seguintes:
Temp: *7,5ºC*
Pressão: *1012.6hPa*
Hum: *80%*
Ponto de orvalho: *4,3ºC*
Precipitação acumulada: *28,2mm*
Velocidade média do Vento: *6,4km/h*

Hoje, ja presenteei 2 vezes queda de granizo.


----------



## Lightning (25 Jan 2009 às 20:07)

Oiço trovões ao longe. 

Alguém confirma?


----------



## Filipe (25 Jan 2009 às 20:09)

e volta a nevar...


----------



## ruiadam (25 Jan 2009 às 20:10)

Boas

Já estou na Guarda de novo, cheguei pelas 19:00 horas e apesar de estar a nevar quando cheguei não foi nada dificil chegar ao topo da cidade.
Deixo aqui algumas fotos onde poderão ver a granizada que caiu de manhã e o aspecto da cidade à uma hora atrás.
Neste momento não neva, mas perece-me que vamos ter uma noite muito animada

Temp: -1ºC
V.V.: 42 km/h


----------



## ferreirinha47 (25 Jan 2009 às 20:12)

boas noites companheiros, depois de uma viagem onde apanhei 2 granizadas fortes, area de serviço de santarém e depois fátima, chegeui a leiria onde neste momento está tudo calmo.


----------



## Fil (25 Jan 2009 às 20:14)

Por cá vai caindo neve puxada a vento e acumula um pouco, a temperatura é de 0,7ºC.


----------



## Thomar (25 Jan 2009 às 20:18)

José C disse:


> Na segunda foto a cena é arrepiante!
> Tinha pavor de estar a conduzir nesse local e nesse momento…
> *Foi um bom apanhado!*
> cumprimentos



Pois foi.... 



GARFEL disse:


> oh thomar
> *esta é boa então não é que tu moras em frente a mim
> que raios como o mundo é pequeno a rua está um espectaculo
> muito mesmo* (...)



Sim, mas raramente estou aí em Tomar. Desta vez tive sorte, levei a máquina fotográfica!


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Jan 2009 às 20:19)

jonaslor disse:


> Grande nevao que cai...
> Há quase duas horas que nao para de nevar.
> Assim, sim....



Esta malta da neve continua a bater no ceguinho...


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Jan 2009 às 20:21)

Lightning disse:


> Oiço trovões ao longe.
> 
> Alguém confirma?



Talvez não esteja a ficar maluco, então...
Pareceu-me ter ouvido qualquer coisa há bocado, mas não consegui confirmar...
A ver se hoje temos animação de novo, e a ver se desta vez, posso captar qualquer coisa, pois hoje não trabalho de noite...
Até lá, sigo com 9.4ºC, 1014hpa, céu pouco nublado e vento moderado...


----------



## João Ferreira (25 Jan 2009 às 20:22)

A temperartura desce para os 7.2ºC!


----------



## miguel (25 Jan 2009 às 20:23)

Chuva fraca acabou de cair mas já parou, vou com 7,9ºC o vento sopra fraco a moderado


----------



## Dan (25 Jan 2009 às 20:27)

0,9ºC e neva com mais intensidade. Os carros já estão brancos.


----------



## Filipe (25 Jan 2009 às 20:31)

A neve parou, mas como as temperaturas estão baixas, esta manteve-se nos telhados e nos carros... olhei pela janela em direcção à Guarda e vi um clarão. Todos os aguaceiros que vierem agora, já percebi que serão de neve e está será toda para acumular...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Jan 2009 às 20:32)

Sigo com 2,4º .

Aqui ficam os videos, ás 16h.

Aqui a uns 650m altitude, quando começou (S.Mamede ao fundo);


Em direcção ao cruzamento para S.Mamede:


A 750m:


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Jan 2009 às 20:37)

Á frente do restaurante "Lareira da Serra":


----------



## Lightning (25 Jan 2009 às 20:55)

Aproxima-se mais um aguaceiro, com bom aspecto... 

Vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Jan 2009 às 20:55)

Cai agora um Aguaceiro Moderado! A Temperatura encontra-se nos 9,8ºC

O Vento sopra Fraco, estando nos 6,5 km/h de O (270º)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Jan 2009 às 20:56)

Noite de céu muito nublado, mas agora sem chuva.
Acumulei *28,2 mm* ao longo do dia e estou agora com *7,8 ºC* e a subir.


----------



## storm (25 Jan 2009 às 20:57)

Tarde de um só aguaceiro moderado e trovoadaaaa tocada a vento, foi altamente, até se via os raios no céu(só vi raios ao vivo umas 3 vezes) isto tudo por volta das 17:00, mas foi tudo muito rapido(tipo 5 minutos) após isso ja estava perto da serra do Montejunto


----------



## Tiagofsky (25 Jan 2009 às 21:03)

Bem pessoal,cá estou eu de volta ao pequeno marasmo meteorológico do Porto!Depois de um fim de semana genial que começou na sexta feira com a ida quase a "voar" e a desviar dos pinheiros a tombar para a aldeia, hoje regressei ja com algumas dificuldades pelo IP4!
De facto foi mesmo um fim de semana em cheio!Vento, chuva com força, granizo, trovoada, neve e até algum sol...Neste momento pelo Porto, tudo muito tranquilo..


----------



## kikofra (25 Jan 2009 às 21:06)

bem aqui fica a foto do arco iris de hoje a tarde


----------



## ruiadam (25 Jan 2009 às 21:07)

Recomeça a nevar na Guarda, agora com mais alguma intensidade...


----------



## Lightning (25 Jan 2009 às 21:10)

Começou agora a chover. 

É um aguaceiro bem grande, espero que traga actividade eléctrica


----------



## *Marta* (25 Jan 2009 às 21:10)

Confirmo. Neve!! 
E... a confirmar-se o que eu queria... já não trabalho à 2.ª feira desde meio de Dezembro...


----------



## Dan (25 Jan 2009 às 21:11)

Um aguaceiro de neve mais intenso ao início da tarde.


----------



## C.R (25 Jan 2009 às 21:14)

Bem pessoal, despeço-me com 3.0ºC e com queda de neve…
Começou por acumular mas esta cada vez a cair menos e com tendência para acabar pelo menos este aguaceiro…
Espero que esta noite ainda haja surpresas e que acorde amanha com um grande nevão…. 
Ps: Já não neva, e daqui a pouco toda a neve que há no chão, acabará por derreter…
Boa noite para todos.


----------



## José C (25 Jan 2009 às 21:15)

mr. phillip disse:


> Talvez não esteja a ficar maluco, então...
> Pareceu-me ter ouvido qualquer coisa há bocado, mas não consegui confirmar...
> A ver se hoje temos animação de novo, e a ver se desta vez, posso captar qualquer coisa, pois hoje não trabalho de noite...
> Até lá, sigo com 9.4ºC, 1014hpa, céu pouco nublado e vento moderado...



É curioso porque também tive a sensação de ter ouvido nesse momento um trovão, talvez de fraca intensidade ou a uma distância considerável, não sei.
No momento não dei importância uma vez que não observei qualquer clarão.
Mas a ser verdade, ficou-se por ali mesmo!


----------



## ruiadam (25 Jan 2009 às 21:17)

*Marta* disse:


> Confirmo. Neve!!
> E... a confirmar-se o que eu queria... já não trabalho à 2.ª feira desde meio de Dezembro...



Agora sim Nevão brutal...


----------



## trepkos (25 Jan 2009 às 21:18)

Aqui está céu limpo e o carro marcava 8 graus, mais um dia de 'verão'.


----------



## *Marta* (25 Jan 2009 às 21:21)

Botas, casaco, luvas...
Máquina fotográfica...
Jipe...
Vou lá acima fazer reportagem e já volto!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jan 2009 às 21:22)

Por aqui céu limpo,com vento moderado e 3.7ºc.


----------



## ruiadam (25 Jan 2009 às 21:26)

*Marta* disse:


> Botas, casaco, luvas...
> Máquina fotográfica...
> Jipe...
> Vou lá acima fazer reportagem e já volto!!!



Podes vir na boa, os limpa-neves já andam a tornar as principais vias locais de passagem...
Eu felimente nem tenho de sair do conforto do lar...
Mas se continua assim, daqui a pouco arrisco umas fotos lá fora...







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Lousano (25 Jan 2009 às 21:26)

Por aqui foi um dia (24 horas) fenomenal!

Desde neve (na serra a partir da cota 950 mt(mas pode ter reduzido esta noite), granizo, trovoada (apenas um trovão), chuva forte, temperaturas agradáveis e vento forte (que provocou muitos mais danos do que na passagem do Klaus).

Foi à escolha do freguês.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Jan 2009 às 21:26)

Dan disse:


> Um aguaceiro de neve mais intenso ao início da tarde.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSgNBd-PKmU&feature=channel_page



Adorei o video!!!


----------



## C.R (25 Jan 2009 às 21:27)

Bem, pensando bem, vou ficar mais um poucoo que parecia perder de intersidade tornou-se agora numa "tempestade".

Vento forte e queda muito forte de neve... Já nevou mais agora em 5 minutos do que hoje durante todo o dia...

Já acumula... Temperatura desce para 2.2ºC

Vamos ver se é para durar!...


----------



## JoCa (25 Jan 2009 às 21:27)

Neste momento 6,4ºc com aguaceiros.


----------



## Lince (25 Jan 2009 às 21:29)

Continua a nevar...
Mais uma foto desta tarde:








Aqui não temos limpa neves, salve-se quem poder!


----------



## trepkos (25 Jan 2009 às 21:29)

Lousano disse:


> Por aqui foi um dia (24 horas) fenomenal!
> 
> Desde neve (na serra a partir da cota 950 mt(mas pode ter reduzido esta noite), granizo, trovoada (apenas um trovão), chuva forte, temperaturas agradáveis e vento forte (que provocou muitos mais danos do que na passagem do Klaus).
> 
> Foi à escolha do freguês.



Fala por ti... por aqui, mais um triste dia


----------



## Henrique (25 Jan 2009 às 21:30)

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro moderado com granizo, a temperatura desceu aos 5.2ºC


----------



## Nuno (25 Jan 2009 às 21:32)

Lince disse:


> Continua a nevar...
> Mais uma foto desta tarde:
> 
> 
> ...



Grande foto, todos os companheiros do Norte e Centro ja viram o que vai entrar pelo o Norte? Atenção se algumas zonas já estão isoladas outras podem começar a ficar

http://www.sat24.com/sp


----------



## jonaslor (25 Jan 2009 às 21:32)

E a neve continua a cair.
Deixo alguns registos tirados à pouco.
Peço desculpa pela qualidade das fotografias pois foram tiradas por telemóvel, impossibilitando uma qualidade de imagem melhor.


----------



## Z13 (25 Jan 2009 às 21:37)

Neste momento não neva e estão *+0,9ºC*.

Durante o dia registei *6mm* de precipitação.




***************


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (25 Jan 2009 às 21:38)

Aqui hoje está uma noite calma. mas bem fresquinha para cá! Estou neste momento com 11,8ºC e 73% Hr. Esta é por agora a minima do dia.


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Jan 2009 às 21:40)

Depois do ultimo aguaceiro, eis que é atingida a mínima do dia: 7.7ºC


----------



## Filipe (25 Jan 2009 às 21:42)

Aqui está espectacular.... tá a cair um nevão...


----------



## Lightning (25 Jan 2009 às 21:43)

mr. phillip disse:


> Depois do ultimo aguaceiro, eis que é atingida a mínima do dia: 7.7ºC



Bem me parecia que a temperatura tinha baixado bem...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jan 2009 às 21:43)

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/D2u.html
 Pela imagem de sat.está a entrar na PI a norte mais um compacto de células que ainda vão dar mais


----------



## Henrique (25 Jan 2009 às 21:46)

Lightning disse:


> Bem me parecia que a temperatura tinha baixado bem...



Aqui tenho 5.0ºC  , minima do dia.


----------



## thunderboy (25 Jan 2009 às 21:46)

Boa noite hoje foi um dia excelente, especialmente estas ultimas 2h. Tenho umas fotos do rio Alviela que já vou postar noutro tópico. Também tenho algumas fotos de granizo.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Jan 2009 às 21:48)

Efeitos do vento: 








Assim começou: 















E depois fui-me de raiva, estava á espera de mais:


----------



## carollinalmeida (25 Jan 2009 às 21:49)

Boa noite! De acordo com o IM, às 21h, Viseu estava com 1.2º de temp. Creio que não está a nevar.. persianas fechadas e é de noite, não vejo nada :P Chover não chove. Alguém pra confirmar?


----------



## ruiadam (25 Jan 2009 às 21:51)

Sempre a cair certinha e cada vez mais, já acumulou uns 4 cm em cima dos parapeitos das varandas...


----------



## ac_cernax (25 Jan 2009 às 21:51)

Aqui pelo centro do País em Cernache do Bonjardim a chuva ja nao marca presença a algum tempo, parecendo ate que ja nao nos quer visitar. O ceu esta limpo. Os termometro registam 3.4°C neste momento.As esperanças de ver surpresas, essas vao-se acaband


----------



## carollinalmeida (25 Jan 2009 às 21:53)

ruiadam disse:


> Sempre a cair certinha e cada vez mais, já acumulou uns 4 cm em cima dos parapeitos das varandas...



Que inveja! 

Queria acordar amanhã e ver tudo branquinho, mas perdi as esperanças


----------



## Henrique (25 Jan 2009 às 21:55)

4.8ºC  meu deus, pensava que já não descia mais.


----------



## karkov (25 Jan 2009 às 21:56)

é suposto a cota baixar ainda mais durante a noite ou quem já tem continuará a ter e mais ninguém pode sonhar com neve?
é que aqui ainda á pouco tinha 4º e estou a 300m... não vale a pena sonhar pois não?


----------



## Peixoto (25 Jan 2009 às 22:01)

carollinalmeida disse:


> Boa noite! De acordo com o IM, às 21h, Viseu estava com 1.2º de temp. Creio que não está a nevar.. persianas fechadas e é de noite, não vejo nada :P Chover não chove. Alguém pra confirmar?



Neste momento cai uma chuva miudinha na parte sul da cidade. A temperatura está muito baixa (1ºC). A nevar talvez ocorra na parte norte da cidade. Mas, pelo distrito fora o que não vai faltar é neve!!!


----------



## Lightning (25 Jan 2009 às 22:02)

Quem é que será premiado com esta última oferta da Carla?


----------



## ajrebelo (25 Jan 2009 às 22:03)

boas

7.4ºc, céu limpo, vento moderado.

mas está com bom aspecto   dentro dos possíveis aqui para o centro Sul 











abraços


----------



## trepkos (25 Jan 2009 às 22:04)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> 7.4ºc, céu limpo, vento moderado.
> 
> ...



Isto são trovoadas?


----------



## ecobcg (25 Jan 2009 às 22:06)

Sigo com 9,2ºC neste momento. Não chove e o vento está bem mais fraco.


----------



## ruiadam (25 Jan 2009 às 22:06)

Lightning disse:


> Quem é que será premiado com esta última oferta da Carla?



Pelo movimento e direcção parece que irá calhar algo aqui para nós, lol


----------



## carlitinhos (25 Jan 2009 às 22:08)

uma desilusão aqui pelo Fundão, neve nada na cidade e penso que já não virá a temperatura está estacionaria nos 2ª desde as 18:00 e vão caindo  aguaceiros de chuva com alguma frequencia, na Estrela a acumulação está pelas portas da cidade da Covilha, Estádio Santos Pinto ?? talvez, pelo lado da Gardunha alguma neve tambem ( foi possivel ve-la durante a tarde) a cota ainda estava alta bem acima de Algongosta para quem conhece, bom possivelmente melhores ocasiões virão dada a frequencia que a neve tem visitado o nosso país neste inverno, disfrutem quem está pelas zonas onde se registam grandes nevões ( que inveja ) e até amanhã a todos

cumps


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Jan 2009 às 22:08)

ruiadam disse:


> Pelo movimento e direcção parece que irá calhar algo aqui para nós, lol



Concordo!!!


----------



## ajrebelo (25 Jan 2009 às 22:09)

trepkos disse:


> Isto são trovoadas?



boas 

são sim descargas eléctricas, podes ver neste site 

http://www.euclid.org/realtime.html

abraços


----------



## cardu (25 Jan 2009 às 22:09)

Thomar disse:


> Boa noite, pessoal!
> 
> Já vi que isto por aqui anda animado...
> 
> ...




brutal, também assisti a queda do granizo aqui na nossa terra, para ajudar a festa era durante a noite cair um grande nevao


----------



## ruiadam (25 Jan 2009 às 22:11)

Se continua a cair desta maneira durante a noite, amanhã de manhã a Guarda acorda com um manto branco parecido com o do dia 9 de Janeiro


----------



## thunderboy (25 Jan 2009 às 22:12)

Aqui estão algumas fotos do granizo:





























g522/3782/dsc00669gr4.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## Peixoto (25 Jan 2009 às 22:13)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Concordo!!!



A A24 entre Viseu e Lamego deve estar bonita!!! Penso por lá passar perto das 8H da manhã, já preparado com a máquina fotográfica. A ver se me deixam passar! Sempre são 1000 metros de altitude e com o que aí se aproxima a neve vai vir forte!!!


----------



## paricusa (25 Jan 2009 às 22:13)

boas,
cheguei á pouco de montalegre, nevou quase toda a manha e tarde, mas devido á muita agua no solo de manha nao acumulou muito.. mas depois, cerca das 15h começou a nevar com bastante intensidade sem parar e começou a colar bem... quando vim embora cercas das 19h, ja acumulava cerca 8cm a 10cm... e pelo aspecto vai nevar a noite toda, nao sendo de estranhar se amanha acordarem com 15cm ou 20cm de acumulaçao! a cota de neve andava por volta dos 600m, 500/400 agua-neve!


----------



## JoCa (25 Jan 2009 às 22:14)

Pior estamos nós por aqui. Neve é uma miragem aqui...esperar mais 50 anos!


----------



## PedroNTSantos (25 Jan 2009 às 22:15)

Alguém me sabe dizer se houve acumulação na Covilhã? E a partir de que altitude?


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Jan 2009 às 22:18)

ruiadam disse:


> Pelo movimento e direcção parece que irá calhar algo aqui para nós, lol



Porque será que isso não me surpreende??


----------



## trepkos (25 Jan 2009 às 22:22)

mr. phillip disse:


> Porque será que isso não me surpreende??



Eu já não tenho esperanças nenhumas.


----------



## actioman (25 Jan 2009 às 22:23)

Boas noites companheiros!

Estou ainda em C. Branco, vou agora embora. A viagem até que foi animada, perto das 16h, ainda em POrtalegre assiti a um aguaceiro de a´gua, granizo e água-neve, que foi uma alegria! .

Aqui em Castelo Branco, caiu uma valente chuvada por volta das 18h, e a temperatura, desceu dos 6,5ºC para os 2,5ºC, muita, muita água-neve, mas nunca passou a sólido . Estive inclusivé junto ao Castelo aqui da capital Albicastrese, mas nem ai tive sorte. Pelas imagens do radar se tivesse passado mais a oeste, talvez com mais intensidade de precipitação a coisa se tivesse composto. Confirmo assim que a cota de neve andou sempre acima dos 500m por aqui. Neste momento registo 2ºC, estou no Centro Comercial Allegro e vou de regresso a terras alentejanas. Pelo radar não devo ter nenhuma experiência agradável, pelo caminho .
Mais logo ou amanhã coloco aqui um video e umas fotos.

Abraços!


----------



## Lightning (25 Jan 2009 às 22:23)

JoCa disse:


> Pior estamos nós por aqui. Neve é uma miragem aqui...esperar mais 50 anos!



Bem podes acrescentar aí um zero, caro vizinho...


----------



## kikofra (25 Jan 2009 às 22:24)

sera que a possibilidade de isso passar aqui?


----------



## GabKoost (25 Jan 2009 às 22:24)

Adivinham-se mais uns milímetros jeitosos para o Entre-Douro-e-Minho...


----------



## cardu (25 Jan 2009 às 22:28)

Lightning disse:


> Quem é que será premiado com esta última oferta da Carla?




Que passe por ca!! Até lhe vou oferecer um gps para não se enganar no caminho!!!


----------



## ELJICUATRO (25 Jan 2009 às 22:31)

karkov disse:


> é suposto a cota baixar ainda mais durante a noite ou quem já tem continuará a ter e mais ninguém pode sonhar com neve?
> é que aqui ainda á pouco tinha 4º e estou a 300m... não vale a pena sonhar pois não?



Boa noite Karkov,

As 21 H passei pela Falperra (BRG) (2ºC). Vamos ver se a Neve aparece quer na Penha, quer na Falperra antes das 06H da madrugada. Ainda podemos ter alguma esperança mesmo pequena que seja......

Cmps


----------



## iceworld (25 Jan 2009 às 22:33)

cardu disse:


> Que passe por ca!! Até lhe vou oferecer um gps para não se enganar no caminho!!!



Ofereçe antes a mim que me assaltaram o carro este fds  e o gps foi-se 

Para te compensar posso despejar-te um balde de água cabeça abaixo e fazer barulho de trovoada. 
Queres?


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Jan 2009 às 22:34)

8.4ºC e não chove, não neva, não troveja, não graniza, não sopra o vento,  não nada...


----------



## [ HD ] (25 Jan 2009 às 22:35)

A Run das 18h prevê este cenário para a proxima madrugada:







A queda de neve ocorrerá sobretudo a norte - Alto Minho e Trás-os-Montes -

Neste momento em Valongo , céu muito nublado , vento fraco . Temperatura *5.7ºC*






Relembrar que a queda de neve ocorrerá em cotas superiores a 400m , subindo gradualmente até aos 1100m no decorrer do dia de amanhã , 2ª feira.


----------



## karkov (25 Jan 2009 às 22:36)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Boa noite Karkov,
> 
> As 21 H passei pela Falperra (BRG) (2ºC). Vamos ver se a Neve aparece quer na Penha, quer na Falperra antes das 06H da madrugada. Ainda podemos ter alguma esperança mesmo pequena que seja......
> 
> Cmps



que o S. Pedro leia isto!! 

já mereciamos algo tb...

abraço


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jan 2009 às 22:36)

Boas, por aqui, a Carla deu um aguaceiro forte durante a manhã que deixou 9 mm, nada mau, os modelos como o GFS dava bem menos, só o Hirlam deve mais perto da realidade.


----------



## JoãoPT (25 Jan 2009 às 22:37)

Por aqui ouve um relampâgo muito ao longe por volta das 19h50, foi o único, depois um curto aguaceiro moderado, nem mais, sigo com céu muito nublado, 7,6ºC e vento moderado, a temperatura essa é que desce a um bom ritmo, até onde é que vai


----------



## cardu (25 Jan 2009 às 22:39)

iceworld disse:


> Ofereçe antes a mim que me assaltaram o carro este fds  e o gps foi-se
> 
> Para te compensar posso despejar-te um balde de água cabeça abaixo e fazer barulho de trovoada.
> Queres?




Prefiro esperar pela neve, se nao acontecer nada, então fica combinado apenas a parte da trovoada


----------



## GabKoost (25 Jan 2009 às 22:39)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> As 21 H passei pela Falperra (BRG) (2ºC). Vamos ver se a Neve aparece quer na Penha, quer na Falperra antes das 06H da madrugada. Ainda podemos ter alguma esperança mesmo pequena que seja......



Da janela do meu quarto consigo ver nitidamente a lanterna sinalizadora do cume da Santa Marta das Cortiças.

Normalmente, em dias de temporal metade da montanha fica envolta em nevoeiro pelo que de momento duvido muito que haja precipitação...
O meu termómetro la fora mantém-se nos 4.5º mas lá em cima é natural que estejam à volta de 2º!

Esperemos que aquela ultima célula da Carla nos traga uma agradável surpresa...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Jan 2009 às 22:43)

actioman disse:


> Boas noites companheiros!
> 
> Estou ainda em C. Branco, vou agora embora. A viagem até que foi animada, perto das 16h, ainda em POrtalegre assiti a um aguaceiro de a´gua, granizo e água-neve, que foi uma alegria! .
> 
> ...



Ás 16 h.estava eu a ir a S.Mamede. Já meti fotos e videos. Nada de especial. Quando cá cheguei a baixo, já a anoitecer, cai um aguaceirão.Estive mesmo para voltar para cima, mas já era de noite e a mais de 900m havia imenso nevoeiro.Agora sigo com 2,2º ...falta a precipitação!!!


----------



## amarusp (25 Jan 2009 às 22:46)

tclor disse:


> Mais um nevão! Já é o sexto deste inverno.


Não tive essa sorte, dos seis só assisti ao quinto, calham quase sempre ao fim de semana!!


----------



## miguel (25 Jan 2009 às 22:48)

Este dia foi muito mas muito fraco por aqui os únicos mm foi de madrugada nem os vi cair rendeu 3,1mm, muito pouco comparando com o pessoal de Lisboa...A rajada máxima foi de 55,8km/h. De tarde apenas um aguaceiro e de noite mais um ou dois e fracos  nada de trovoada e nada de granizo...

Agora sigo com 8,4ºC e vento fraco


----------



## thunderboy (25 Jan 2009 às 22:49)

Temperatura actual: 7.6ºC.
Já criei um tópico acerca do rio Alviela.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jan 2009 às 22:54)

Por aqui neste momento vão caindo alguns aguaceiros com o vento quase fraco com 3.9ºc.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Jan 2009 às 22:54)

Boa Noite

Por aqui neste momento o céu está pouco nublado, a temperatura está nos 7.2ºC e a pressão está nos 1012hPa.


----------



## Perfect Storm (25 Jan 2009 às 22:56)

Depois da alternãncia entre os diferentes estados de tempo ( Chuva, Vento forte, Granizo, etc) junto umas imagens desses acontecimentos.





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


Foi um Domingo fantástico!!
Dados actuais:
Temp: 10ºC
Pressão:1012 hpa
Hr: 66%.

Pelas imagens de satelite recentes penso que vamos ter animação durante a noite!





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## *Marta* (25 Jan 2009 às 23:01)

Já voltei da minha incursão ao centro da cidade! 
 A cidade está fantástica. As fotos que consegui tirar foram de pouca qualidade, pois tiveram de ser tiradas em andamento e as que foram tiradas fora do carro, também não ficaram nada de especial por estar a cair imensa neve no momento.
Há carros a patinar, carros acidentados, autocarros parados, limpa-neves, protecção civil, bombeiros, estradas cortadas, estradas que deveriam estar cortadas e não estão e por aí fora. Até o McDonald's fechou mais cedo!! 
Estou a descarregar as fotos. Daqui a nada já vejo o que se aproveita!!


----------



## ruiadam (25 Jan 2009 às 23:04)

As duas fotos mais recentes. Deixou de nevar mas a camada é boa para receber a neve que se espera que caia durante a noite e madrugada...







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Dan (25 Jan 2009 às 23:04)

0,8ºC e começa a nevar novamente por aqui.


----------



## CidadeNeve (25 Jan 2009 às 23:07)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Alguém me sabe dizer se houve acumulação na Covilhã? E a partir de que altitude?



Acumulou e ainda acumula ligeiramente do campo das festas para cima, embora a maior intensidade só realmente no bairro municipal e na biquinha (onde nevou o dia todo).


----------



## ruiadam (25 Jan 2009 às 23:09)

Dan disse:


> 0,8ºC e começa a nevar novamente por aqui.



E fotos? não há nada?


----------



## tclor (25 Jan 2009 às 23:13)

amarusp disse:


> Não tive essa sorte, dos seis só assisti ao quinto, calham quase sempre ao fim de semana!!



O pior é de manhã para ir para o trabalho. O limpa-neve não passa na minha rua...


----------



## Henrique (25 Jan 2009 às 23:13)

Malta do Norte, preparem-se! Quem me dera estar ai pelos nortes 
6.5ºC
68% RH


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Jan 2009 às 23:15)

Céu muito nublado, vento moderado e *8,8 ºC*.


----------



## iceworld (25 Jan 2009 às 23:15)

Aguaceiro de granizo!!


----------



## dgstorm (25 Jan 2009 às 23:15)

Por aqui 4.5ºC
Neste momento nao chove... mas de vez em quando vem uns aguaceiros de granizo bem fortes.


----------



## ruiadam (25 Jan 2009 às 23:16)

Bem pessoal vou-me deitar, continuação de boa noite de observação do clima.
Eu amanhã ás 7 da matina já estarei por aqui a postar as novas fotos...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Jan 2009 às 23:18)

A pressão continua a sua escalada, encontrando-se já nos *1014,5 hPa*.


----------



## thunderboy (25 Jan 2009 às 23:21)

Cai um aguaceiro e a temperatura desce aos 6.5ºC.


----------



## karkov (25 Jan 2009 às 23:21)

dgstorm disse:


> Por aqui 4.5ºC
> Neste momento nao chove... mas de vez em quando vem uns aguaceiros de granizo bem fortes.



julgo que a unica diferença é que por aqui ronda os 4º...  assim estamos por Guimaraes...


----------



## DMartins (25 Jan 2009 às 23:22)

Henrique disse:


> Malta do Norte, preparem-se! Quem me dera estar ai pelos nortes
> 6.5ºC
> 68% RH



Então porquê?

Já não espero nada.

Mais uma montanha que pariu um rato...


----------



## PedroNTSantos (25 Jan 2009 às 23:22)

CidadeNeve disse:


> Acumulou e ainda acumula ligeiramente do campo das festas para cima, embora a maior intensidade só realmente no bairro municipal e na biquinha (onde nevou o dia todo).



*Obrigado*,_ CidadeNeve_. Agora mesmo, pela webcam do www.meteocovilha.com parece-me que neva alguma coisa (?)


----------



## Black_Heart (25 Jan 2009 às 23:23)

CidadeNeve disse:


> Acumulou e ainda acumula ligeiramente do campo das festas para cima, embora a maior intensidade só realmente no bairro municipal e na biquinha (onde nevou o dia todo).



Consegues arranjar umas fotos?


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Jan 2009 às 23:23)

Vou despedir-me por hoje, com o céu pouco nublado, vento fraco a moderado, 1018hpa, e 8.7ºC...
A máxima hoje foi de 14.5ºC...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jan 2009 às 23:26)

Bom hoje fico por aqui o céu continua muito nublado o vento sossegou portanto tudo calmo com a temperatura nos 3.9ºc.

Pela noite a dentro é provavél que venha mais .

Até amanhã


----------



## JoãoPT (25 Jan 2009 às 23:31)

Por agora não há nada de especial, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e 8,0ºC, embora já tenha atingido a miníma do dia 7,4ºC, pressão nos 1014hpa e 80% de humidade.


----------



## CidadeNeve (25 Jan 2009 às 23:32)

Black_Heart disse:


> Consegues arranjar umas fotos?



Bem, este ano já nevou tantas vezes que sou sincero! Não me colo ao vidro nem ando munido de camera fotográfica... De qualquer forma, apesar de haver acumulação, comparativamente com o nevão de terça feira e de dia 9, as imagens teriam pouca expressão. É pena, porque a precipitação tem sido abundante... Ao contrário das outras vezes, desta vez começa a nevar e por vezes também chove... Um grauzinho a menos e a cidade estaria como a Guarda... 

E é assim que me despeço por hoje, 1º de temperatura e aguaceiros de neve pouco persistente(s), fazendo me acreditar que amanhã é verdadeiramente um dia de trabalho. 

abç


----------



## salgado (25 Jan 2009 às 23:34)

É impressão minha ou vem uma massa nublosa de grande potencial de noroeste, estando neste momento na galiza/Minho? (Ver imagem de satélite). Aqui estão 0º, céu pouco nublado e muito pouca neve acumulada...


----------



## ACalado (25 Jan 2009 às 23:39)

boas cheguei agora por aqui neva e já existe alguma acumulação acima dos 600m


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Jan 2009 às 23:39)

Daqui a 15 m vou à janela...e pelo que vejo no satélite espero ficar contente!


----------



## Defender (25 Jan 2009 às 23:41)

Este ano parece estar a ser um pouco atipico pelo numero de vezes que já nevou, especialmente no Norte....

Que condições seriam necesárias para uma repetição de queda de neve na zona de Miranda do Corvo - Coimbra (média 100/150 m) ???? 
A ultima vez foi cerca do ano de 1986 ....    ..... ou será um cenário quase impossivel de concretizar?


----------



## DMartins (25 Jan 2009 às 23:44)

salgado disse:


> É impressão minha ou vem uma massa nublosa de grande potencial de noroeste, estando neste momento na galiza/Minho? (Ver imagem de satélite). Aqui estão 0º, céu pouco nublado e muito pouca neve acumulada...



É.
Já chove com alguma intensidade aqui.


----------



## miguel (25 Jan 2009 às 23:44)

Defender disse:


> Este ano parece estar a ser um pouco atipico pelo numero de vezes que já nevou, especialmente no Norte....
> 
> Que condições seriam necesárias para uma repetição de queda de neve na zona de Miranda do Corvo - Coimbra (média 100/150 m) ????
> A ultima vez foi cerca do ano de 1986 ....    ..... ou será um cenário quase impossivel de concretizar?



Já tivemos essas condições este Inverno se calhar faltou foi a precipitação nessa altura crucial.

Aqui tudo muito parado, vento fraco e temperatura que não sai disto 8,7ºC o céu está pouco nublado ou limpo


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Jan 2009 às 23:44)

Defender disse:


> Este ano parece estar a ser um pouco atipico pelo numero de vezes que já nevou, especialmente no Norte....
> 
> Que condições seriam necesárias para uma repetição de queda de neve na zona de Miranda do Corvo - Coimbra (média 100/150 m) ????
> A ultima vez foi cerca do ano de 1986 ....    ..... ou será um cenário quase impossivel de concretizar?



Impossível não será certamente..e provavelmente será necessário um cenário parecido com 1986...


----------



## PedroNTSantos (25 Jan 2009 às 23:44)

spiritmind disse:


> boas cheguei agora por aqui neva e já existe alguma acumulação acima dos 600m



A minha casa no Rodrigo fica a 560 m, portanto uma acumulação acima dos 600m já é bom! Esperamos pelas habituais fotos pela manhã...Se não for pedir muito (os que estamos a 500 km a Sul da Covilhã agradecemos).


----------



## karkov (25 Jan 2009 às 23:46)

DMartins disse:


> É.
> Já chove com alguma intensidade aqui.



será que este granizo que cai não consegue trazer-nos a neve á cidade?


----------



## jonaslor (25 Jan 2009 às 23:46)

Por aqui continua nevar.


----------



## squidward (25 Jan 2009 às 23:48)

Há bocado voltou a chover por aqui...apenas chuva, nada comparado com aquilo que ocorreu durante o dia...aliás a temp. está nos *9.0ºC*, relembro que por volta das 19h quando caiu aqui uma granizada a temp. desceu até aos *6.9ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Jan 2009 às 23:52)

*3,0ºC*, e céu muito nublado.
Aguaceiros de chuva misturada com saraiva fina e por um momento ou outro aparenta água-neve (ou sleet, se é assim que se chama em não-português).
Desde as 00h de 22 de Janeiro até às 23.30 h de hoje acumulei um total de *165,7 mm* de chuva.
Vamos ver o me dá ainda até às 24 h de amanhã


----------



## Met (25 Jan 2009 às 23:52)

Levantou-se mais vento e chove bastante agora em Loures!


----------



## DMartins (25 Jan 2009 às 23:53)

karkov disse:


> será que este granizo que cai não consegue trazer-nos a neve á cidade?



Duvido. Só se for à Penha.
Aqui na Atouguia nem granizo.

Grande trovão agora!

Edit: Outro.
Edit: MAis um!


----------



## Stinger (25 Jan 2009 às 23:54)

Estou confiante que teremos assim um episodio de muita neve para todo o pais


----------



## GabKoost (25 Jan 2009 às 23:54)

Pessoal do Minho!

A trovoada chegou... Lol..


----------



## cardu (25 Jan 2009 às 23:58)

Stinger disse:


> Estou confiante que teremos assim um episodio de muita neve para todo o pais





Deus te oiça.... ja tenho aqui em Tomar as pás preparadas para qq eventualidade


----------



## iceworld (25 Jan 2009 às 23:59)

Protecção Civil resgatou 605 pessoas devido ao mau tempo

http://sic.aeiou.pt/online/noticias...+resgatou+605+pessoas+devido+ao+mau+tempo.htm


----------



## squidward (26 Jan 2009 às 00:02)

levantou-se um grande vendaval por aqui de repente  com chuva a mistura!


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Jan 2009 às 00:04)

Já ouço a trovoada ao longe...
A culpa de terem sido necessários tantos resgates neste dia não foi a neve mas a feira do fumeiro de Montalegre...raisparta isto!!!


----------



## thunderboy (26 Jan 2009 às 00:08)

cardu disse:


> Deus te oiça.... ja tenho aqui em Tomar as pás preparadas para qq eventualidade



Com o rumo que isto está a levar o futuro dos portugueses é o negócio de pás!


----------



## VerticalHorizon (26 Jan 2009 às 00:08)

Aristocrata disse:


> *3,0ºC*, e céu muito nublado.
> Aguaceiros de chuva misturada com saraiva fina e por um momento ou outro aparenta água-neve (ou sleet, se é assim que se chama em não-português).
> Desde as 00h de 22 de Janeiro até às 23.30 h de hoje acumulei um total de *165,7 mm* de chuva.
> Vamos ver o me dá ainda até às 24 h de amanhã



Era agua-neve 
mas, pronto... vamos lá ver se nos toca algo durante a noite... Vou agora para o Porto, pode ser que tu amanhã me possas reportar a queda de neve em Paços durante a noite!  Mas, acho que este "Carla" não trará de especial para nós, pacenses... Mas, pronto, trouxe para muitos outros locais!


----------



## *Marta* (26 Jan 2009 às 00:10)

Depois de uma aberta, recomeça a nevar!!


----------



## squidward (26 Jan 2009 às 00:10)

já acalmou o vento e a chuva parou


----------



## bewild (26 Jan 2009 às 00:10)

Boa noite! Bem isto hoje por estes lados foi muito fraco, além de não ter chuvido quase nada vento foi pouco e trovoada nenhuma. Bem os que poderam ser contemplados com bons fenómenos parabéns.

Dados actuais:
T: 9,1ºC
HR: 76%
P: 1014 mb/hPa


----------



## Met (26 Jan 2009 às 00:16)

Alguém sabe se há dificuldades com a circulação ferroviária que atravessa a fronteira em Vilar-Formoso? De ambos os lados da fronteira?


----------



## thunderboy (26 Jan 2009 às 00:16)

Guimarães como vão as trovoadas?
Bragança, Guarda, Covilhã como vai a neve?


----------



## JoãoPT (26 Jan 2009 às 00:16)

Que grande granizada que caiu aqui agora, o céu está a ficar encoberto e com um ar ameaçador, vento fraco e 8ºC.


----------



## ferreira5 (26 Jan 2009 às 00:17)

começa a nevar em Bragança...vou até à varanda...não resisto...apesar do frio tenho que ver de perto!


----------



## jonaslor (26 Jan 2009 às 00:19)

Grande nevao que continua a cair!
É pena não ser de dia...


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (26 Jan 2009 às 00:19)

montalegre continua a nevar com bastante intensidade ..

temp -0.4º

cump


----------



## thunderboy (26 Jan 2009 às 00:20)

jonaslor disse:


> Grande nevao que continua a cair!
> É pena não ser de dia...



Quantos metros de neve??


----------



## DMartins (26 Jan 2009 às 00:21)

thunderboy disse:


> Guimarães como vão as trovoadas?
> Bragança, Guarda, Covilhã como vai a neve?



Deu para mandar a Netcabo abaixo...


----------



## bewild (26 Jan 2009 às 00:21)

JoãoPT disse:


> Que grande granizada que caiu aqui agora, o céu está a ficar encoberto e com um ar ameaçador, vento fraco e 8ºC.



Isso em Rio de Mouro?


----------



## jonaslor (26 Jan 2009 às 00:24)

thunderboy disse:


> Quantos metros de neve??



talvez 2m ... já nao vejo os carros...

Tás é com inveja não???


----------



## JoãoPT (26 Jan 2009 às 00:24)

bewild disse:


> Isso em Rio de Mouro?



Sim senhor, mas foi durante pouco tempo, tão depressa apareceu, como desapareceu, 8ºC, vento fraco e céu muito nublado.

PS: Já chove.


----------



## ac_cernax (26 Jan 2009 às 00:24)

Bem depois da neve que tinha dito que se pudesse passava ca e deixou-se ficar na conversa em Bragança, Guarda, Covilha e etc. Mandou ca o primo granizo. Tambem nao ficamos mal servidos, porque deu um bom espetaculo que ainda consegui registar.


----------



## thunderboy (26 Jan 2009 às 00:25)

JoãoPT disse:


> Que grande granizada que caiu aqui agora, o céu está a ficar encoberto e com um ar ameaçador, vento fraco e 8ºC.



Não percebo como é que se consegue ver se o céu tem um ar ameaçador à noite. Está tudo escuro


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jan 2009 às 00:25)

Estremoz

4,4 ºC e 1014 hPa; aguaceiros fracos e pouco frequentes.


----------



## camrov8 (26 Jan 2009 às 00:25)

muito granizo tanto que ta a acumular quase parece neve , por estes lados nevou as 700mts


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (26 Jan 2009 às 00:25)

1o a 15cm de acumulação mas se cair ate amanha. Não sei ate qto chegará já que agora acumula quase toda..


----------



## MSantos (26 Jan 2009 às 00:26)

Boas

Por agora vão caindo uns flocos minusculos, *1.0ºC*. Alguns carros apresentam alguma (pouca) neve...


----------



## ELJICUATRO (26 Jan 2009 às 00:26)

GabKoost disse:


> Da janela do meu quarto consigo ver nitidamente a lanterna sinalizadora do cume da Santa Marta das Cortiças.
> 
> Normalmente, em dias de temporal metade da montanha fica envolta em nevoeiro pelo que de momento duvido muito que haja precipitação...
> O meu termómetro la fora mantém-se nos 4.5º mas lá em cima é natural que estejam à volta de 2º!
> ...



Efectivamente se consegues ver as balisas sinalizadoras dos Retransmissores FM (RMF e Radio Comercial) é bom sinal: A visibilidade naquele presente momento é superior a 2Km...

Vamos aguardar esta noite...

Um abraço Socio......


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Jan 2009 às 00:26)

Caiu há pouco um aguaceiro moderado que, em cerca de 1 minuto, deixou *0,8 mm* de precipitação.
A temperatura caiu para os *8,2 ºC* e a humidade subiu para os *80 %*, com a pressão a continuar a sua escalada.


----------



## JoãoPT (26 Jan 2009 às 00:33)

Bem vou ficar por aqui com céu muito nublado, vento fraco, 8ºC e chuva fraca

Até amanhã pessoal


----------



## Met (26 Jan 2009 às 00:38)

Recomeça a chover um pouco por Loures...


----------



## Filipe (26 Jan 2009 às 00:40)

Até ao momento  penso que não... A neve não é suficiente para isso... Por estes lados existe neve nos telhados e nos carros. Continua a nevar...


----------



## PedroAfonso (26 Jan 2009 às 00:41)

boas. Ceu muito nublado por aqui. Agora caem uns aguaceiros muito fracos. A temperatura é de 9.3 graus. Até amanhã!


----------



## Filipe (26 Jan 2009 às 00:41)

Met disse:


> Alguém sabe se há dificuldades com a circulação ferroviária que atravessa a fronteira em Vilar-Formoso? De ambos os lados da fronteira?



Até ao momento penso que não... A neve não é suficiente para isso... Por estes lados existe neve nos telhados e nos carros. Continua a nevar...


----------



## nimboestrato (26 Jan 2009 às 00:44)

O satélite hoje , não engana.
Chegou cá aquela mancha branca.
Chuva forte ,granizo , vento e descida abrupta de 2.5º da temperatura.
Agora 5.7º . Talvez uns  4 / 5 mm de precipitação só nesta ultima meia hora. 
2 relâmpagos, 2 trovões e o maior aguaceiro do dia.
Agora chuva moderada contínua...
Por aqui,   foi assim agora...


----------



## camrov8 (26 Jan 2009 às 00:44)




----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (26 Jan 2009 às 00:45)

Vejam algumas fotos da neve hj em montalegre mas são da tarde começar a nevar com mais intensidade e a acumular so foi a partir das 4 da tarde ..

www.barrosodigital.blogspot.com


----------



## ferreira5 (26 Jan 2009 às 00:46)

Bem despeço-me... até amanhã...aínda não foi desta que veio o tal nevão......aínda tenho um mês e meio de esperança...!


----------



## camrov8 (26 Jan 2009 às 00:46)

estou sem sorte


----------



## Acardoso (26 Jan 2009 às 00:48)

Boa noite pessoal...
Grande noite e dia o de hoje...a noite foi atribulada, acordei com uma ventania e uma carga de água que parecia que ia tudo pelos ares, levantei-me para ir ver o cenário... (assustador), registei uma rajada de 69.4km/h por volta dessa hora!
A manha e ate meio da tarde foi bastam-te calmo, nem vento nem aguaceiros...decidi ir ate a praia da Barra ver como estava o mar, na viagem de Aveiro ate a barra levantou-se um vento que na altura que estava para sair do carro desisti, um vento e chuva que não da para explicar, era só pessoal a correr… 


[/, o meu carro ficou cheio de areia com tal ventania, não contente com isto fui a praia da vagueira ver se ainda havia praia(em conversa com o JPmartins ele dizia que estava um caos, o mar batia nas roxas de protecção...),chegando lá a coisa já estava mais calma mas foi este o cenário que vi...
[URL=http://imageshack.us]
	

[/
[URL=http://imageshack.us]
	

Este tipo de cenário faxina-me... (acredito que haja melhor, mas por aqui é o que há).
Para acabar o dia em beleza fui ate casa do JPmartins, em brincadeira decidimos ir dar uma volta por uns pinhais que há perto da casa, isto eram umas 9H (imaginem a aventura),a determinada altura encontramos um pinheiro no chão (coisa normal para o que se tinha passado durante a noite...) mais há frente encontramos algo curioso, uns poucos de pinheiros todos caídos e partidos, mas tudo remexido, (pensamos, andou aqui fenómeno, vamos tirar fotos para meter no fórum, faltou o melhor a maquina...)
Amanha vamos voltar ao local para fotografar para colocar as imagens no fórum pois parece algo interessante, pode ate nem ser nada mas…


----------



## Met (26 Jan 2009 às 00:48)

Filipe disse:


> Até ao momento penso que não... A neve não é suficiente para isso... Por estes lados existe neve nos telhados e nos carros. Continua a nevar...



Mil obrigados!


----------



## jonaslor (26 Jan 2009 às 00:49)

Bom despeço-me com -0,2ºC e tudo branquinho.
Ate amanha


----------



## Dan (26 Jan 2009 às 00:51)

0,9ºC e continua a nevar. Já começa a acumular na relva e nos carros.


----------



## Fabio_R_21 (26 Jan 2009 às 00:52)

boas noites. Bem aqui na marinha grande esta vento mas nao muito. acabei de vir de uma praia perto daqui (São Pedro de Muel) e ai sim esta bastante vento, e o mar está bastante mexido, mas em relaçao a chuva, só esta tarde. Agora o ceu está meio coberto.


----------



## Acardoso (26 Jan 2009 às 00:53)

valores do dia...

temp. max:12.4º
temp. min:6.4º
rajada max:69.4km/h
total de perceipitaçao:11.3mm

sigo com:

pressao:1010.5hpa
temp:8.0º
humid:87%
vento moderado de NW


----------



## Fil (26 Jan 2009 às 00:54)

ferreira5 disse:


> Bem despeço-me... até amanhã...aínda não foi desta que veio o tal nevão......aínda tenho um mês e meio de esperança...!



Estavas com esperanças num nevão? 

Por acaso fiquei desiludido pois esperava precipitação mais consistente e duradoura mas mais uma vez ficamo-nos pelos ocasionais aguaceiros que tão rápido começam como acabam. Não temos tido sorte mas ainda há inverno pela frente. Por agora vai nevando fraco com uma temperatura de 0,7ºC, existe alguma acumulação em carros e telhados.

A precipitação total do dia foi de 16,3 mm, quase tudo caído durante a chuvada de madrugada, enquanto não havia frio para nevar, chegou o frio adeus precipitação...


----------



## thunderboy (26 Jan 2009 às 00:57)

camrov8 disse:


> estou sem sorte



Exprimenta ler este tópico.
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/como-inserir-imagens-no-forum-256.html


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (26 Jan 2009 às 00:58)

POR AQUI CONTINUAMOS COM -0.4 E A NEVAR ..

AMANHA DE MANHA NINGUEM SAI DE CASA ..



JA AGORA PARA QUEM GOSTA DA NEVE E ADRENALINA VEJAM ESTE LINK E O VIDEO :  http://barrosodigital.blogspot.com/2008/12/adrenalina-em-barroso-dezembro-2008.html
ESTA SEMANA COLOCAREI NO BLOG MAIS FOTOS UMA VIAGEM INESQUECIVEL AO CUME DE FONTE FRIA COM MUITA NEVE REALIZADA  A POUKISSIMO TEMPO.. MAS DEPOIS DIGO ALGUMA COISA 

BOA NOITE


----------



## rogers (26 Jan 2009 às 00:59)

Aqui em Paços que Temporal Brutal de Vento e Chuva a Temperatura subiu dos 4ºC para os 5ºC


----------



## NunoBrito (26 Jan 2009 às 01:00)

*Chove com alguma intensidade.
O vento está moderado, vamos ver como vai ser a noite.
O regresso da serra da estrela foi antecipado por motivos profissionais. Se lá estivesse agora iria ter um bom registo fotografico. Valeu a tarde de sábado onde a torre tinha -4º, os registos fotograficos serão divulgados amanhã. Agora é hora de ir fazer ó ó.*


----------



## iceworld (26 Jan 2009 às 01:01)

Esta foto esta  óptima 








Pessoal visitem http://www.barrosodigital.blogspot.com/ e vejam um novo desporto de neve 
Da próxima gostava de ver o pessoal a usar capacete


----------



## rogers (26 Jan 2009 às 01:01)

BARROSODIGITAL disse:


> POR AQUI CONTINUAMOS COM -0.4 E A NEVAR ..
> 
> AMANHA DE MANHA NINGUEM SAI DE CASA ..
> 
> ...



Malucos!


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (26 Jan 2009 às 01:06)

São novos ...!!!! E eu e que ia a conduzir o jipe ... Dai que estavam mais o menos seguros ..

Mas do proxima e de capacete e de luvas(:d)... 


Segurança sempre


----------



## camrov8 (26 Jan 2009 às 01:08)

obrigado era isto que andava a procura mas já não sabia onde estava


----------



## MSantos (26 Jan 2009 às 01:08)

Fil disse:


> Estavas com esperanças num nevão?
> 
> Por acaso fiquei desiludido pois esperava precipitação mais consistente e duradoura mas mais uma vez ficamo-nos pelos ocasionais aguaceiros que tão rápido começam como acabam. Não temos tido sorte mas ainda há inverno pela frente. Por agora vai nevando fraco com uma temperatura de 0,7ºC, existe alguma acumulação em carros e telhados.
> 
> A precipitação total do dia foi de 16,3 mm, quase tudo caído durante a chuvada de madrugada, enquanto não havia frio para nevar, *chegou o frio adeus precipitação... *



Tipico

Foi mesmo pena o frio não ter chegado um pouco mais cedo, ou os aguaceiros terem sido mais consistentes 
Não nos podemos queixar muito, este Inverno já tivemos bastantes episodios de neve 
Mas ainda não houve o tal *NEVÃO*

Por agora vai nevando fraco com 1.1ºC


----------



## cardu (26 Jan 2009 às 01:09)

o IP4 ja ta cortado nos 2 sentidos, escutei agora na tsf, apenas não entendi o local, mas penso q seja no alto de espinho


----------



## iceworld (26 Jan 2009 às 01:12)

BARROSODIGITAL disse:


> São novos ...!!!! E eu e que ia a conduzir o jipe ... Dai que estavam mais o menos seguros ..
> 
> Mas do proxima e de capacete e de luvas(:d)...
> 
> ...



Acho até, que bem pensado dá para fazer passeios turísticos, a pagantes claro.
Fez-me lembrar a descida em cestos na Madeira 
Grande adrenalina.

Mais um aguaceiro fraco com 5º


----------



## camrov8 (26 Jan 2009 às 01:26)




----------



## JazCrazy (26 Jan 2009 às 01:28)

Ola,

Hoje fui até vila do conde ver como estava o mar.. Partilho com vocês algumas das mais de 100 fotos que tirei.














































Fiquem bem...


----------



## StormFairy (26 Jan 2009 às 01:53)

BARROSODIGITAL disse:


> São novos ...!!!! E eu e que ia a conduzir o jipe ... Dai que estavam mais o menos seguros ..
> 
> Mas do proxima e de capacete e de luvas(:d)...
> 
> ...


 Segurança 0 neste video 
Teria tido graça se não tivesse ocorrido numa via pública com carros que circulavam alheios á brincadeira e ao perigo. Tiveram sorte desta vez. Sejam mais responsáveis da próxima.


----------



## Defender (26 Jan 2009 às 02:08)

Aqui chegou a chuva e trovoada ....


----------



## Gongas (26 Jan 2009 às 02:08)

surpresa, antes de me ir deitas cai um forte trovão por aqui e muita chuva com granizo a mistura e vento.


----------



## cardu (26 Jan 2009 às 02:09)

As nuvens que vêm de norte estão a chegar aqui a minha zona, se a temperatura baixasse dos actuais 4 graus para 2 graus poderia fazer com que ainda houvesse um pouco de neve por estas bandas ( Tomar)


----------



## Nashville (26 Jan 2009 às 02:13)

Boa Noite.

mas que dia este cheio de emoções....

lá vou eu todo lampeiro para a feira dos fumeiros de Montalegre.
e faço-me à estrada por volta das 9.00 da manhã.... 12ºC

apanho a A41 em Alfena A43 até Lousada.
A11 para Guimarães virando logo para a A7 até Vila Pouca de Aguiar.
ao chegar aqui (alto da serra 1ºC) sleet e alguns vestígios de neve na beira da estrada.

sigo na A24 para Chaves. breve paragem para almoço  5ºC

faço-me a estrada rumo a Montalegre. 
aqui por opção segui uma estrada secundária Noval, Seara Velha, aqui a temp descida a olhos vistos 0.5ºC Calvão,
Soutelinho, Solveira e para meu espanto quando chego a esta zona começam
a cair pequenos farrapos de neve que passaram a ser com alguma intensidade já perto de Montalegre.

chegada a Montalegre 0ºC só duas palavras ""FANTÁSTICO ""LINDO""...
JÁ SOBRE UM PEQUENO MANTO BRANCO.

lá fui eu á procura daquelas coisas que só nos fazem bem eheheheh.........

siga para o regresso que já estava a ver aquilo preto ou melhor cinzento...
"NEVAVA COM MUITA INTENSIDADE" , "UM FORTE NEVÃO" ....


rumo à N 103 em direcção a chaves aquando da descida ao passar boticas 
passou de neve a chuva 3.5ºC 

rumo à a24 em direcção a Vila real 5ºC ......

AQUI É QUE FOI O DESCALABRO TOTAL NA SUBIDA PARA O MARÃO TRANSITO COMPLETAMENTE BLOQUEADO...

CHEGUEI A ESTAR PARADO CERCA DE 1H30.... 0.5ºC
ESTE PAÍS É MESMO UMA FARSA.... BOMBEIROS SERRA ACIMA AMBULÂNCIAS SERRA ABAIXO LIMPA NEVES NEM VELO SÓ APARECEU 1 AO FIM DE 1 HORA .....
EU JÁ ESTAVA A FICAR AZUL ....... JIPES DA PROTECÇÃO CIVIL EM DIRECÇÃO A VILA REAL QUANDO DEVERIAM ESTAR NO LOCAL A COLABORAR
COM AS FORÇAS QUE ESTAVAM NO TERRENO ....

BOM FOMOS RECOMENDADOS ENTÃO A SUBIR AO CHEGAR AO ALTO DE ESPINHO -1ºC AÍ É QUE ESTAVAM AS COMPLICAÇÕES TODAS.

ALGUM GELO NA ESTRADA COMPLICAVAM A SUBIDA DE ALGUNS VEÍCULOS
CHEGUEI A VER BOMBEIROS A EMPURRAR MUITOS DELES E MESMO ASSIM

BOM NA DESCIDA, NOVA PARAGEM PARA MEIA HORA.
DE UM MOMENTO PARA O OUTRO NEVOEIRO COMPLETAMENTE CERRADO.
LÁ FUI EU COM REDOBRADA ATENÇÃO POIS O PISO ASSIM O EXIGIA.

NA DESCIDA PARA A AMARANTE NEM UMA VEICULO DE INTERVENÇÃO EU AVISTEI, SEM PALAVRAS.

BOM LÁ ACABEI EU DE CHEGAR A CASA COM UM RATITO DENTRO DE MIM 
BELO DIA PARA FICAR NA MINHA MEMORIA...

AQUI FICAM ALGUNS REGISTOS QUE FUI TIRANDO AO LONGO DO TRAJECTO

no percurso entre Chaves e Montalegre perto de Soutelinho.





ao chegar a Montalegre





no centro de Montalegre





na descida da A24 para Vila Real






cumps
Nashville


----------



## *Marta* (26 Jan 2009 às 02:13)

Por aqui recomeçou a nevar há 5 minutos... e neva com forte intensidade!!


----------



## Defender (26 Jan 2009 às 02:14)

Bem .... um trovão agora ..... que até saltei da cadeira .... lá se foi a luz


----------



## cardu (26 Jan 2009 às 02:16)

Defender disse:


> Bem .... um trovão agora ..... que até saltei da cadeira .... lá se foi a luz





ela que venha ter aqui a tomar com uns restos de neve


----------



## Jodamensil (26 Jan 2009 às 02:19)

Oh também quero alguma animação aqui para a zona de Lisboa


----------



## cardu (26 Jan 2009 às 02:19)

Nashville disse:


> Boa Noite.
> 
> mas que dia este cheio de emoções....
> 
> ...




oi se não te importares vou colocar a ultima imagem no meu desktop..... ta mt fixe


----------



## F_R (26 Jan 2009 às 03:35)

Boas pessoal

Por cá continua a chover cm 6.9ºC

Trovão agora (03.38)


----------



## nimboestrato (26 Jan 2009 às 04:07)

Grandes relatos temos tido por aqui.
Guarda e Bragança ,Loriga  e Lince,autócones nos caminhos da neve
e  agora Nashville que descreve um dia memorável  num  País que não estará de todo preparado para estas coisas do branco instalado.
grandes dias neste Inverno que não é único,
que fará lembrar outros pois então...
Por aqui, depois do forte aguaceiro no início da madrugada acompanhado de algum granizo e até trovoada, agora volta tudo à calmaria...


----------



## Gilmet (26 Jan 2009 às 07:30)

Bons Dias!!

Noite de Aguaceiros Moderados/Fortes, e com algum Granizo! A Precipitação acumulada desde as 00h é de *3,3mm*

A Temperatura Mínima ficou-se nos *8,7ºC*

Neste momento tenho 10,7ºC
Humidade nos 76%
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Vento a 10,1 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 6,6ºC
Variação de Temperatura de -0,5ºC/h


----------



## thunderboy (26 Jan 2009 às 07:59)

Bom dia ,aproxima-se um aguaceiro.


----------



## AnDré (26 Jan 2009 às 08:47)

Bom dia!

Por aqui céu muito nublado e aguaceiros.
Vou com 5,2mm acumulados desde as 0h.

A temperatura está nos 8,0ºC e a humidade relativa nos 93%.


----------



## ct5iul (26 Jan 2009 às 08:52)

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

BOM DIA


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Jan 2009 às 09:22)

Bom Dia

Por aqui neste momento estão 9.6ºC, céu com algumas nuvens e a pressão está nos 1019.8hPa. De referir que esta noite cairam aguaceiros moderados a fortes mas não houve trovoadas.


----------



## mocha (26 Jan 2009 às 09:44)

bom dia a todos por aqui ceu muito nublado com abertas sigo com 10ºc


----------



## ruiadam (26 Jan 2009 às 09:56)

Bom dia

Por aqui não nevou tanto como se esperava durante a noite e de manhã ainda não voltou a nevar, mas o cenário é quase o mesmo da semana passada, só que desta feita está tudo dentro da normalidade, aulas, trabalho, etc. Começamos a habituar-nos...

Ficam umas fotos para aguçar o apetite, dentro de umas horas envio mais...


----------



## vitamos (26 Jan 2009 às 10:04)

Bom dia!

Sigo com céu muito nublado em Coimbra... De vez em quando lá cai um aguaceiro moderado, mas a intensidade já é bem menor que ontem.

Em jeito de balanço mais um evento fantástico! A minha única frustração, que é a de não ver o elemento branco, é atenuada pelos fantásticos registos que aqui são colocados e pelo proliferar de outros fenómenos que têm tornado este Inverno fantástico!

Ponto alto, ocorreu na madrugada de Domingo onde a chuva muito forte acompanhada de trovoada acordaram-me mais cedo na minha cama de Lisboa. Já de regresso a Coimbra na viagem, mais chuva, mais granizo, mais trovoada.

Esta noite foi mais calma mas ainda ocorreram alguns aguaceiros e cheguei a ouvir granizo a embater contra a janela!

Que grande Inverno este!

Deixo por fim uma última nota opinativa. Mais uma vez a neve, mais uma vez o caos nas estradas, mais uma vez as críticas ás forças no terreno e meios de auxílio! De tudo o que vi este fim de semana fico cada vez mais com a opinião que o maior problema em Portugal é a falta de meios, e não a formação das forças no terreno!

Perto de 600 pessoas resgatadas nas mais diversas estradas do nosso país, em pontos dispersos. Para isto acontecer de certeza que as autoridades não andam a dormir (ainda por cima quando têm poucos meios!). Somos um país que não está preparado para estes eventos... CERTISSIMO. MAs será que o cidadão comum estará também preparado?
Centenas de pessoas resgatadas, certo que algumas por azar (pode acontecer, sobretudo nas estradas principais, que foram feitas para se circular!), mas será que milhares não correram riscos por mera inconsciência ou heroísmo (parvoíce) no qual nós Portugueses somos especialistas? Não falo daqueles obviamente que munidos de todas as precauções e  habituados a estas situações efectuam as suas deslocações com segurança...

Acho que vale a pena reflectir...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Jan 2009 às 10:30)

Bom dia. Aqui pela Lagoa, ontem à noite a temperatura ainda desceu aos 10,9ºC com o céu pouco nublado mas ao longo da noite a neblusidade foi aumentado e o céu tornou-se encoberto, a temperatura subiu atingindo os 16ºC por volta das 7h30 da manhã, mas depois voltou a descer. Ás 9h estavam 14,9ºC com céu encoberto e chuva, mas sem grande vento


----------



## CSOF (26 Jan 2009 às 11:06)

bom dia, mais uma noite de neve aqui em São joão da pesqueira coma minima de 0,5ºC.









Vista para a serra da sr. do monte


----------



## iceworld (26 Jan 2009 às 11:21)

O mau tempo continua a motivar hoje o corte ou condicionamento de vários troços de estradas em 10 distritos do Norte e Centro de Portugal continental, segundo informação da Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC). 


http://sic.aeiou.pt/online/noticias...tados+em+10+distritos+devido+ao+mau+tempo.htm


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Jan 2009 às 11:50)

Boas

Por aqui pelas 11:00h caiu um aguaceiro fraco, por agora o céu está nublado, o vento sopra fraco de NW e a pressão é de 1021.2hPa e estão 12.9ºC


----------



## Paulo H (26 Jan 2009 às 11:53)

Boas pessoal!

Já confirmei com mais testemunhos, a ocorrência de água-neve (sleet) em Castelo Branco, ontem pela tarde.

Pena, não ter estado disponível e atento.. 

A cota de água-neve dever ter andado aqui pelos 400m, enquanto que neve deve ter caído a 500m e com acumulação aos 600m!

A serra da Gardunha hoje de manhã, está com um branco (a uma cota acima dos 700/800m) que até cega a vista, muito bela!

Fixe!


----------



## Lightning (26 Jan 2009 às 11:54)

Boas 

A manhã tem sido marcada pelos aguaceiros fracos que caem acompanhados de vento moderado.

Por agora céu muito nublado mas com abertas e vento moderado com rajadas.


----------



## João Soares (26 Jan 2009 às 12:34)

Precipitação acumulada em Canidelo desde a 00h00: *15,0mm*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Jan 2009 às 12:38)

Manhã relativamente quente de céu limpo, com vento fraco a moderado de Norte.
O céu tende a encobrir, embora com boas abertas, e a temperatura está nos *14,3 ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jan 2009 às 12:41)

Boas tardes,depois de mais uma noite com bastante chuva e algum vento.

De manhã o céu apareceu pouco nublado com bastante nevoeiro nos vales,mirando as serrras em volta aparece a Serra da Gardunha com uma boa camada de neve como já mencionado pelo o meu vizinho P.Henrique está bonita viva os anos 70 falando metereológicamente .

O céu continua pouco nublado e vento moderado de NW/W.

Dados actuais 11.1ºc pressão 1017.9hpa com 65%hr mais desta noite 7.0mm.


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (26 Jan 2009 às 12:51)

bom dia 
temp 3,6º 
o sol brilha, algumas nuvens e muita neve a derreter ...

cumps


----------



## vitamos (26 Jan 2009 às 13:07)

Embora nestas situações fique sempre alguma dúvida quanto ao fenómeno que se verificou, fica o registo para arquivo da situação:
_
*Montemor-o-Velho

Tornado provocou prejuízos
em Formoselha e Santo Varão*

Um repentino vendaval levantou telhas e desenraizou árvores, danificando habitações e automóveis. A Protecção Municipal de Protecção Civil foi accionada
Ventos fortes e localizados, identificados por algumas pessoas como um tornado, danificaram ontem cerca de três dezenas de habitações da Santo Varão e Formoselha, no concelho de Montemor-o-Velho, obrigando a que a Protecção Civil Municipal fosse accionada.
Os estragos verificaram-se todos na freguesia de Santo Varão, com maior incidência na localidade de Formoselha, onde muitas casas ficaram com danos visíveis, nomeadamente ao nível das telhas e mesmo chaminés, que voaram com a força do vento.
O fenómeno ocorreu cerca das 5h00 e incidiu principalmente nas ruas da Madalena e Carreira Naval, em Formoselha, onde a destruição foi potenciada por chapas de zinco levantadas do telhado de uma exploração agrícola situada nas proximidades.
De acordo com Graça Coelho, residente na rua da Madalena, «as chapas e as telhas passaram por cima do telhado e caíram em cima dos carros», tendo resultado danos avultados, com os inevitáveis riscos na pintura e vidros partidos.
Logo ao lado, na rua Carreira Naval, os estragos são ainda maiores, uma vez que o vento derrubou chaminés e conseguiu mesmo projectar uma contra um telhado vizinho, provocando estragos avultados.
O presidente da Junta de Freguesia de Santo Varão confirmou ao Diário de Coimbra a gravidade dos estragos, referindo que, das cerca de 30 habitações afectadas, nas duas localidades, os estragos mais graves estavam concentrados em «três ou quatro», precisamente nas ruas da Madalena e Naval Carreira, em Formoselha.
Paulo Redondo explicou ainda que, na sequência dos estragos, «foi accionada a protecção Civil, tendo intervido os Bombeiros e a Câmara Municipal, que forneceu máquinas».
O autarca referiu ainda que a força dos ventos cortou a energia eléctrica, desde as 5h00 até ás 12h00, sendo que, ao final da tarde, ainda haveria problemas com as ligações telefónicas.
«Terá sido um tornado ou um tufão e que causou estes danos», referiu Paulo Redondo, explicando que «a Protecção Civil foi desactivada cerca das 16h00», mantendo-se, em Formoselha, funcionários que procediam ao desmantelamento do telhado de zinco da unidade agrícola de onde voaram alguns painéis durante a madrugada_


http://www.diariocoimbra.pt/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=441&Itemid=135


----------



## Vince (26 Jan 2009 às 13:12)

vitamos disse:


> Embora nestas situações fique sempre alguma dúvida quanto ao fenómeno que se verificou, fica o registo para arquivo da situação:



Pois, ficamos sempre na duvida. É pena, pois no local costuma ser fácil identificar o fenómeno pelo tipo de estragos, se foi tornado, microburst, etc.
Talvez o IM pudesse lá ir investigar, tal como na Batalha. Por cá há muito a tendência de qualquer vendaval súbito que provoque estragos ser considerado um tornado.


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Jan 2009 às 13:43)

Bom dia!!
Dia típico de aguaceiros...
No momento em que estou a escrever, está a cair um aguaceiro moderado. Há 5 minutos atrás brilhava o sol, e a temperatura é bem agradável ao sol.
A nível de temperaturas, a mínima esta noite foi de 8.4ºC, e a temperatura está agora nos 12.9ºC, mercê do aguaceiro que caiu. Pois imediatamente antes do aguaceiro, estavam 14.5ºC. 
A finalizar o post, refira-se que o aguaceiro já terminou...


----------



## [ HD ] (26 Jan 2009 às 13:54)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas tardes,depois de mais uma noite com bastante chuva e algum vento.
> 
> De manhã o céu apareceu pouco nublado com bastante nevoeiro nos vales,mirando as serrras em volta aparece a Serra da Gardunha com uma boa camada de neve como já mencionado pelo o meu vizinho P.Henrique está bonita viva os anos 70 falando metereológicamente .
> 
> ...



Vivam os 70s ( meteorológicamente ) e os 80s , porque não ? Ainda em miudo nesta década , recordo-me perfeitamente dos " nossos Fevereiros " , todos os anos com 1 a 2 dias de neve -uns anos com mais , outras com menos - . E claro está , a Gardunha ali bem perto , Alvéolos e Muradal , Serra do Açor parcialmente visivél desde Alcains e a Serra da Lousã um pouco mais distante , com a neve " dando a cor da sua beleza " ao azul desse(s) céu(s) serrano(s).

Depois de um inicio de madrugada com muita queda de granizo e com a ocorrência de trovoada - cerca das 01:00AM - , a manhã foi relativamente calma. Neste inicio de tarde , o céu recomeça a encobrir ; nova " invasão de nuvens " vinda de NW. 
Sigo em Valongo , com o céu nublado , vento fraco. Temperatura em torno dos *11ºC.*


----------



## ct5iul (26 Jan 2009 às 13:54)

Bom Tarde 

Sigo com céu nublado neste momento não chove temp 13,4 pressão de 1018.8hpa humidade 72%


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jan 2009 às 13:59)

Por aqui se continua de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco com a temperatura neste momento 10.7ºc

Até logo.


----------



## GARFEL (26 Jan 2009 às 14:01)

iceworld disse:


> Esta foto esta  óptima
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YEP
sim senhores
nem sempre se consegue uma foto.........como esta
altamente 
parabens pelo momento


----------



## Serrano (26 Jan 2009 às 14:04)

Céu pouco nublado na Covilhã (nuvens apenas do lado da Serra), com 9.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade. No local onde resido, esta manhã ainda havia neve nos telhados e nos campos, mas estava a derreter bem. Esta noite também nevou, mas nada de especial, nem chegou para acumular em cima da que existia desde do início da tarde.

É realmente um Outono/Inverno para recordar, pois temos tido uma bela sucessão de nevões, alguns deles com acumulação interessante (entre 5 a 10 cms), mas será que ficamos por aqui?


----------



## GARFEL (26 Jan 2009 às 14:07)

BARROSODIGITAL disse:


> POR AQUI CONTINUAMOS COM -0.4 E A NEVAR ..
> 
> AMANHA DE MANHA NINGUEM SAI DE CASA ..
> 
> ...



ehehehehe
altamente
um pouco perigosito
mas altamente
quando nevar a proxima vez
digam-me que eu levo o capacete da minha bike e vou até ao barrososo curtir essa cena
eheheheheeheh gandas malucos
já agora podem visitar o meu blog
bttgandasmalucos.blogspot.com
e quando quiserem vir andar de bike e conhecer isto é só dizer


----------



## Vince (26 Jan 2009 às 14:16)

O seguimento especial termina aqui, agora usem o seguimento meteorológico regular do mês de Janeiro:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguimento-meteorologico/seguimento-janeiro-2009-2858-new-post.html

Usem este tópico apenas para os que se passou nestes últimos dias, fotografias, balanço, notícias ou outros comentários.


----------



## Stinger (26 Jan 2009 às 16:46)

Deixo vos aqui o meu relatorio  porque so hoje é que veio a net 

Ontem á noite veio uma grande celula e com ela muita trovoada aqui pela regiao ... um 2 raio atingiu os cabos de alta tensao e puff la se foi a luz e no momento instante levantou uma ventania mas com cada rajada uiii e a chover torrencialmente e com muito granizo ( cada pedra ui) e a seguir imaginem caiu um raio a 20 metros do meu predio ( vi exactamente ele a cair na terra) meus amigos mas que grande estrondo estremeceu tudo foi fantastico  já a muito que nao via assim um temporal como o que se abateu ontem na minha zona com muita chuva e mais de 15 relampagos 


abcs


----------



## *Dave* (26 Jan 2009 às 18:06)

Por aqui, já se nota o fresquinho .
A Gardunha já está coberta por nuvens. De manhã, tanto a Gardunha como a Estrela estavam cobertas de neve.

Neste momento:
T: *7,7ºC*
HR: *65%*
P: *1018,6mb/hPa*


----------



## ACalado (26 Jan 2009 às 18:10)

boas por aqui esteve um dia agradável com bastante sol onde a temperatura máxima foi de 8.2ºc

foto tirada a meio da tarde


----------



## tclor (26 Jan 2009 às 18:15)

Em Loriga continua a haver bastante neve acumulada no solo. Neste momento chove e estão 3,3º.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Jan 2009 às 19:22)

Boas Noites!

Hoje, por aqui, os últimos Aguaceiros da Carla deixaram 3,3mm de Precipitação!

No total, nestes últimos 5 dias, caíram *61,5mm*!


*Dia-a-Dia:*

*22-01-2009*: 30,5mm
*23-01-2009:* 5,3mm
*24-01-2009:* 1,0mm
*25-01-2009:* 22,1mm
*26-01-2009:* 3,3mm


Um Balanço positivo...


----------



## *Dave* (26 Jan 2009 às 19:23)

Aqui não está nada de especial...

T: *7,2ºC*
HR: *71%*
P: *1018,4mb/hPa*


----------



## JoãoPT (26 Jan 2009 às 19:26)

Bem, deixo aqui a última oferta da "Carla" ontem à noite, por volta das 4h da manhã, acordei sobresaltado com o barulho da granizada que estava a cair, deve ter sido a passagem da célula que largou tudo, nada de trovoada, mas ouve muito granizo e vento, não se via nada a frente com o granizo que caía(e com a força), depois só faltava começar a cair ainda com mais força, realmente foi uma força brutal, todos os carros com alarme começaram a tocar, bem foi espectacular e isto durante quase uma hora, só faltava mesmo era a trovoada, mas já foi bom, que grande fim este da "Carla".

PS: esqueci-me de referir que o tamanho do granizo era bastante grande.


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Jan 2009 às 19:38)

Por aqui pararam os aguaceiros, sendo que até está um final de tarde agradável... 11.2ºC e vento fraco, com o céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Zoelae (26 Jan 2009 às 20:12)

Cobertura de Neve hoje no Nordeste transmontano:




By zoelae

Parece haver mais neve na região ocidental do PNM, comparativamente às regiões orientais, que estão a altitude semelhante.


----------



## ac_cernax (26 Jan 2009 às 20:37)

Deixo-vos aqui um video da aproximação de uma queda espectacular de granizo ontem.

 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen
E posteriores fotos....


----------



## *Dave* (26 Jan 2009 às 20:47)

Bem... grande destaque dado pela TVI ao mau tempo . Dura há quase 15min.

Por aqui:
T: *6,3ºC*
HR: *71%*
P:* 1018,7mb/hPa*


----------



## jonaslor (26 Jan 2009 às 23:53)

Fotos tiradas hoje pela manhã.


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Jan 2009 às 01:09)

Por cá tivemos chuva, água-neve, neve, granizo, vento...uma verdadeira abundância meteorológica.
Quanto à precipitação tive no total 178,9 mm (mais coisa menos coisa)
Dia 22 (0h-18h) -     50,5 mm
Dia 23 (até 11h) -    55,5 mm
Dia 23 (até 19h) -    16,2 mm
Dia 24 (até 17h) -    12,5 mm
Dia 25 (até 09.30h) -25,2 mm
Dia 25 (até 24h) -    05,8 mm
Dia 26 (até 24 h) -   13,2 mm


----------



## actioman (27 Jan 2009 às 03:22)

E para fechar este evento, aqui ficam os registos, possíveis, do dia de ontem, esse sim o mais relevante para mim, onde fiz uma "piquena" viagem de Elvas a Castelo Branco.

Na parte da manhã ainda houve 2 aguaceiros com algum granizo em Elvas, mas nada de especial, o destaque era o vento e a baixa repentina da temperatura que chegou a cair praticamente 4ºC .

Aqui duas fotos dos efeitos das rajadas de vento:







Esta mais séria que a anterior, a sorte de não ter apanhado ninguém (julgo eu ) já é um destaque. 







Indo então directamente à viagem, aqui ficam os registos junto a Portalegre, onde se abateu um valente aguaceiro de granizo e água-neve, estava à cota de 400m, aproximadamente e a temperatura desceu aos 4,5ºC.

Esta era a vista que tinha ao chegar à circular que contorna a cidade de Portalegre:







Melhor que as palavras, aqui fica este vídeo do que se abateu no local. Como podem escutar o entusiasmo foi grande e a _famelga_ vibra toda com este tipo de fenómenos .



Ainda me aventurei à rua para "bater" esta foto 







Depois até Castelo Branco a viagem foi tranquila. Tranquila de mais infelizmente . Mas ao chegar a Castelo Branco o cenário era prometedor:







A temperatura era de 6,5ºC (todas a temperaturas que indico são as do carro, por isso são sempre aproximadas ) e durante o looooongo aguaceiro esta caiu para os 2,5ºC. Infelizmente nem com temperatura tão baixa, tive a sorte de ver nevar .
Caiu muita água-neve, mas apenas isso. Ainda subi à zona do castelo, que está praticamente a 500m, mas nem aí:












Adeus aguaceiro, foste uma desilusão .







A viagem de regresso, perto das 23h,foi sempre acompanhada pela chuva e a temperatura andou sempre entre os 3ºC e os 5ºC.
Apesar do adiantado da hora e de já vir tudo a dormir, ainda dei um salto ao alto de São Mamede .

Chovia com 3,5ºC e lá fui subindo. Aos 700m paro de chover  e aos 800m apareceu o nevoeiro. A temperatura custou a baixar e apenas após o cruzamento para o alto de S.Mamede, começou a descer. Lá encima estavam 0ºC, havia muito vento e pouca neve. A que existia estava praticamente toda congelada, só nos recantos mais abrigados do gélido vento se mantinha em pó . Apesar da noite lá me aventurei a dar uma volta pelas redondezas, isto porque já vou conhecendo os cantos à casa, doutra forma nem teria saído do carro. 
Aqui fica o registo:

O sincelo, devido ao nevoeiro muito húmido:





O chão gelado pelo vento (o windchill devia ser brutal,com 0ºC e a força que tinha, nem quero pensar ).










E a tal neve nos locais abrigados do vento:










Estas já são da praxe: (deve ser o contentor do lixo, mais fotogénico de Portugal) 










E assim dou por finito este evento, que a não ser por esta viagem teria sido, algo _sonso_ na minha cidade.  
Destaco ainda a discrepância entre as cotas de neve reais e as esperadas e apontadas pelo GFS.
Em Portalegre, neve, apenas acima dos 700m ou mais. Em Castelo Branco igualmente altas, pela minha observação directa, posso afirmar que acima dos 500m e bem pois apesar de haver já flocos misturados com a chuva, estes chegavam muito derretidos.

Abraços!


----------



## vitamos (27 Jan 2009 às 10:00)

actioman disse:


> E para fechar este evento, aqui ficam os registos, possíveis, do dia de ontem, esse sim o mais relevante para mim, onde fiz uma "piquena" viagem de Elvas a Castelo Branco.



Mais uma excelente reportagem! Obrigado


----------



## João Soares (27 Jan 2009 às 11:47)

Aristocrata disse:


> Por cá tivemos chuva, água-neve, neve, granizo, vento...uma verdadeira abundância meteorológica.
> Quanto à precipitação tive no total 178,9 mm (mais coisa menos coisa)
> Dia 22 (0h-18h) -     50,5 mm
> Dia 23 (até 11h) -    55,5 mm
> ...



Valores interessantes de precipitação.
Só uma questão.. Qual e o "aparelho" que usa para medir os valores de precipitação?


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (27 Jan 2009 às 13:46)

actioman disse:


> E para fechar este evento, aqui ficam os registos, possíveis, do dia de ontem, esse sim o mais relevante para mim, onde fiz uma "piquena" viagem de Elvas a Castelo Branco.
> 
> Na parte da manhã ainda houve 2 aguaceiros com algum granizo em Elvas, mas nada de especial, o destaque era o vento e a baixa repentina da temperatura que chegou a cair praticamente 4ºC .
> 
> ...



belissima reportagem Maluqueira...ir a S.Mamede a essa hora!!!  Confirmo que nevou a cerca dos 700 m. O primeiro cruzamento para o alto de S.Mamede fica a uns 733 m(Google earth).Fiz uns filmezecos e postei aqui no forum. mais uma vez parabéns!!! Quando cá vieres diz qq coisa.OFF TOPIC Tens filho, não? Pela alegria dentro do teu carro!!! Eu tenho dois.Juntamos-nos todos e fazemos granda festarola no proximo nevão deta época !!!


----------



## godzila (27 Jan 2009 às 19:21)

*Re: Seguimento - Janeiro 2009*


Embora com algum tempo de atraso, envio um vídeo dos estragos que o vento provocou mesmo á minha porta, quatro pinheiros derrubados a 20 metros de minha casa.


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Jan 2009 às 23:53)

João Soares disse:


> Valores interessantes de precipitação.
> Só uma questão.. Qual e o "aparelho" que usa para medir os valores de precipitação?


O "aparelho" é um funil de 15,5 cm de diâmetro (ou 7,75 cm de raio) a debitar para uma garrafa de 1,5 lt de água. A contabilização do total tenho feito com uma seringa de 60 cc e a outra de 10cc para me ajudar nas contas.
Fiz o aparelho "muito artesanal" de acordo com as ideias recolhidas aqui no fórum. Penso que obedece às contas elementares que indicam na página do fórum relativa a pluviómetro artesanal
Se houver dúvidas em relação ao facto de poder ser estranho ter uma quantidade de chuva como a que tive, talvez esteja relacionada com a pluviosidade própria da zona onde vivo. 1700 a 1800 lt\m2 de média anual.


----------



## VerticalHorizon (28 Jan 2009 às 00:11)

Aristocrata disse:


> Por cá tivemos chuva, água-neve, neve, granizo, vento...uma verdadeira abundância meteorológica.
> Quanto à precipitação tive no total 178,9 mm (mais coisa menos coisa)
> Dia 22 (0h-18h) -     50,5 mm
> Dia 23 (até 11h) -    55,5 mm
> ...



Aristrocata, eu não tive oportunidade de fazer um registo de neve em Paços no passado Domingo. Saí de Paços ao fim da tarde de Domingo.
Confirmas a queda de neve?


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Jan 2009 às 05:06)

Infelizmente não; estive a trabalhar e cheguei a casa pelas 23 h. Estive a tentar ver se caía alguma coisa mas o que vi foi saraiva tipo "gelo desfeito"
1 abraço


----------



## José C (28 Jan 2009 às 07:23)

bOm DiA!

Grandes fotos de ontem que ilustram bem a situação vivida em locais distintos do interior. 
Ter material e tempo é de facto fantástico!
Tenho de momento 13 ºC (Sacavém) e algumas nuvens e alguma chuvinha.


----------



## kikofra (29 Jan 2009 às 23:40)

2009-01-26 19:00:00
Protecção Civil da Nazaré realoja dez famílias devido ao mau tempo
O Serviço Municipal de Protecção Civil da Nazaré vai realojar dez famílias cujas habitações ficaram danificadas na sequência do mau tempo da última madrugada, informou hoje a Câmara.

De acordo com a autarquia, as condições atmosféricas adversas provocaram danos nas “habitações situadas numa zona da vila denominada de Pátio Pinoca”, sobretudo ao nível das “coberturas”.

As pessoas atingidas vão ser realojadas temporariamente em fogos do bairro de habitação social do Rio Novo, acrescentou o município.

Segundo a Câmara, “estes agregados familiares pertencem à população-alvo do concurso para a segunda fase de habitação social, que está em apreciação por parte da Câmara Municipal da Nazaré”.

O presidente do município, Jorge Barroso, esclareceu à agência Lusa que “este realojamento pode passar a ser definitivo”, dado que “não se justificar intervir nas habitações que agora ficaram danificadas”.

“Se fossem habitações com alguma estabilidade, com melhores condições, mudávamos a cobertura”, disse o autarca, adiantando que são cerca de 25 as pessoas atingidas por esta situação.

Jorge Barroso explicou que este foi o caso mais grave registado no concelho devido ao mau tempo que assolou a região no fim-de-semana


2009-01-25 16:57:00
Câmara da Batalha já fez levantamento de prejuízos do mau tempo na Cela
A Câmara Municipal da Batalha já fez o levantamento dos prejuízos decorrentes do vento muito forte que hoje de madrugada causou estragos em 30 a 40 habitações do concelho, revelou o presidente da autarquia.

“Desde as 08:30 e até às 13:00 estivemos a analisar as situações”, afirmou António Lucas à Agência Lusa, explicando que “foram cerca de 30 a 40 habitações afectadas pelos ventos fortes, nas localidades de Cela e Brancas, na freguesia da Batalha”.

Segundo o presidente da Câmara, “os próprios moradores, alguns dos quais ligados à construção civil ou com familiares neste sector de actividade, começaram de imediato a arranjar as casas”.

António Lucas explicou que os danos são, sobretudo, “ao nível das coberturas das casas, portões e caleiras”, e admitiu que algumas situações, como a colocação de telhas, só possam ser resolvidas no decurso da próxima semana.

O presidente da autarquia esclareceu que há dois casos de famílias cujas casas apresentam estragos e que revelam mais necessidades do ponto de vista social, pelo que a Câmara Municipal vai analisar, para depois decidir sobre um eventual apoio.

O vento muito forte registado hoje de madrugada na freguesia da Batalha causou danos também em instalações eléctricas e telefónicas, disseram fontes dos bombeiros.

A ocorrência registou-se cerca das 05:30 e foi descrita pelos habitantes como "um trovão muito grande", a que se seguiu "um vento muito forte", com uma duração de 15 a 20 minutos, explicou a mesma fonte.

As mesmas fontes adiantaram não terem sido registados feridos, nem desalojados.


----------



## ferreira5 (30 Jan 2009 às 09:04)

Esta animação está fantástica!

http://www.eumetsat.int/Home/index.htm


----------



## Vince (4 Fev 2009 às 13:39)

A AEMET publicou uma análise preliminar sobre esta depressão:

*Análisis preliminar de la situación del 22-25 de enero de 2009
Un caso de ciclogénesis explosiva extraordinaria
*
http://www.aemet.es/documentos/es/i...iclogenesisexplosiva_2325_01_2009_corr_V3.pdf


----------

